# Seguimento Litoral Centro - Janeiro 2017



## david 6 (1 Jan 2017 às 00:17)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## david 6 (1 Jan 2017 às 00:17)

entretanto eu que esperava das melhores noites de minima, acabou por já estar estragada com o vento que tem aparecido, estou com *5.5ºC
*
entretanto desejo Feliz Ano 2017 que seja um ano cheio de saúde e alegria  e que seja um ano meteorológicamente activo


----------



## windchill (1 Jan 2017 às 11:15)

Bom dia e bom ano a todos!!!.... que começa com o céu nublado e chuvinha em perspectiva!  






Enviado do meu SM-G930F através de Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Jan 2017 às 11:27)

Bom dia, e feliz ano  de 2017 para todos.

Este 1º dia do ano por aqui acordou frio e nublado.
mínima: 1.9ºC
actual: 6.1ºC

O GFS já de uma "velente corte" na precipitação de amanhã e de terça. 

Seiça, chegou esta madrugada aos -4.2ºC.
E segue agora com 4.3ºC


----------



## Duarte Sousa (1 Jan 2017 às 12:00)

Bom dia.

Manhã de céu maioritariamente nublado, mas com o Sol a espreitar. Vento fraco/nulo.

Mínima de *4,9ºC*.


----------



## miguel (1 Jan 2017 às 12:30)

*Bom Ano a todos!!!*

Mínima de* 4,2ºC*

Agora céu muito nublado com neblina ao longe e temperatura de *13,0ºC* com vento nulo pelo *7º dia *seguido...


----------



## david 6 (1 Jan 2017 às 12:31)

primeiro dia do ano meteorologicamente falando começa mal, os modelos a cortar na chuva e a minha minima que prometia para hoje a ser estragada pelo vento, minima foi de *4.4ºC*, neste momento sigo com *9.7ºC*


----------



## DaniFR (1 Jan 2017 às 12:40)

Bom dia  
Desejo a todos um Excelente Ano de 2017!! 

Temperatura actual: *11,2ºC*

Mínima de *1,0ºC. *


----------



## TiagoLC (1 Jan 2017 às 12:51)

Boas!
A mínima desceu aos *7,3°C*.
Neste momento sigo com *10,7°C* e céu muito nublado por nuvens médias. Verdadeiro dia de inverno (finalmente). 
Por volta das 2:30 estavam 5°C no Campo Grande, e o vento que soprava era cortante, até metia impressão.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Jan 2017 às 13:46)

Bom ano pessoal!
T.minima: 8,1 graus
Ate o arome ja mete  para aqui rajadas de 90 km/h.
Vendaval valente,vai la vai.


----------



## TiagoLC (1 Jan 2017 às 13:56)

jonas_87 disse:


> Bom ano pessoal!
> T.minima: 8,1 graus
> Ate o arome ja mete  para aqui rajadas de 90 km/h.
> Vendaval valente,vai la vai.


E deverás ser o membro com maior acumulado, neste evento. 
----------------------------
*11,9°C*


----------



## Rachie (1 Jan 2017 às 14:36)

Bom dia e bom ano :-) 
Comecei 2017 com uma mínima mais baixinha que no resto da semana: 7.5°. Nos outros dias não baixou dos 8°

Neste momento céu muito nublado, alguma neblina no Tejo e 10.9° com 75% HR. 
A estação do Aldi já prevê chuva. Espero que aqueça entretanto 

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 HD através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Jan 2017 às 15:26)

Tiagolco disse:


> E deverás ser o membro com maior acumulado, neste evento.
> ----------------------------
> *11,9°C*



É capaz, de facto esta zona tem andado cá com íman. A serra ja está com boa quantidade de água, faço ideia na quarta-feira.


----------



## lsalvador (1 Jan 2017 às 16:41)

Mínima de -3.4 com uma máxima de 9.8 porTomar, fresco :-)


----------



## meko60 (1 Jan 2017 às 17:13)

Boa tarde e bom ano a todos os membros deste fórum!
1ª noite do ano bem fresquinha,6,6ºC e o dia manteve-se sempre frio, sigo agora com 10,2ºC.
Vamos ver o que nos reserva a frente de amanhã em mm acumulados.


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Jan 2017 às 18:17)

Hoje foi um dia gélido, é bom para não esquecer-mos que estamos no inverno, não se viu sequer um raio de sol.
máxima:9.5ºC
actual: 8.2ºC


----------



## TiagoLC (1 Jan 2017 às 18:44)

O ano começou mesmo bem. A camada nebulosa não deixou a temperatura subir para além dos *13,0°C*.
Por agora estão *11,2°C* e já se nota um aumento de intensidade do vento.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Jan 2017 às 19:06)

Boas,

Extremos térmicos: 8,1ºC / 13,3ºC

Amanhã posso ter um acumulado de precipitação na ordem dos *50 mm* e rajadas de  vento na ordem dos *90 km/h*
O IPMA que continue assim pávido e sereno, não acordem para a vida...


----------



## miguel (1 Jan 2017 às 20:35)

Máxima de 15,4ºC

Agora estão 13,1ºC para uma mínima bem mais alta, ao contrario do que enchem a boca os média a falarem que vai descer a mínima 4 a 6ºc, é o rir com tamanhas barbaridades...


----------



## guisilva5000 (1 Jan 2017 às 20:51)

Mínima: *6,2ºC*
Máxima:* 11,8ºC*

Máxima mais baixa do ano está feita, vai ser difícil tirar este valor! No ano passado a máxima mais baixa foi *11,4ºC*. Esperemos que este mês de Janeiro não seja tão quente como o do ano passado! 

Vou juntar os dados do mês passado e de 2016, depois publicar aqui  Resumo Mês e Ano 2016
Também são mais que bem-vindos a publicarem os vossos!


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Jan 2017 às 21:03)

Boa noite a todos e bom ano novo! Já se vê no radar a chuva a chegar ao litoral norte e centro...


----------



## jonas (1 Jan 2017 às 21:46)

Pelo radar já deve chover em Aveiro .


----------



## supercell (1 Jan 2017 às 23:10)

jonas disse:


> Pelo radar já deve chover em Aveiro .


Para já ainda não :/


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Jan 2017 às 23:40)

12,1ºC estaveis.

O lançamento de avisos estava demorado...


----------



## TiagoLC (1 Jan 2017 às 23:51)

*11,8°C* neste momento.
A nebulosidade aumentou ligeiramente. 
Já não _capturo_ um raio com a minha máquina há 8 meses. Não tenho tido sorte nenhuma. Vamos lá ver se amanhã consigo alguns registos, a câmara está preparada.


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Jan 2017 às 00:16)

Claro aumento do vento, sopra a 22 km/h.
Amanha soprará o dobro  sem grande dificuldade.


----------



## Toby (2 Jan 2017 às 06:39)

Bom dia,

Noite de vento  61.2 km/h
9.9°


----------



## criz0r (2 Jan 2017 às 09:27)

Bom dia, mínima de *10,2ºC.*
Céu encoberto e  vento fraco com rajadas moderadas. Venha ela que já não posso com o Sol! (Com o devido respeito que o Astro Rei merece!).


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Jan 2017 às 10:13)

Bom dia a todos! Muito vento por aqui! E nada de chuva por enquanto...


----------



## david 6 (2 Jan 2017 às 10:23)

vento ainda fraco, e vai pingando neste momento, sigo com 12ºC


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Jan 2017 às 10:51)

Eco amarelo grande quase a entrar na costa de Sintra-Cascais...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (2 Jan 2017 às 11:04)

Bom dia.

Mínima claramente mais alta do que as dos últimos dias: *8,7ºC*.

Neste momento céu muito nublado, vento fraco, esporadicamente moderado, de Sul. Ainda sem chuva.


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Jan 2017 às 11:14)

0,2 mm
Vento forte de sul.


----------



## fhff (2 Jan 2017 às 11:19)

por aqui já começou já chove há uns minutos (Sintra/Colares).


----------



## Rachie (2 Jan 2017 às 11:59)

Por Cacilhas mínima de 10.4° (provavelmente à meia noite já que a temperatura começou a subir ao inicio da noite).
Neste momento 12.9° e ainda não choveu, mas já se nota algum vento. 

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 HD através de Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (2 Jan 2017 às 12:00)

Bom dia!
A noite foi bem mais quente, com a mínima a não descer dos *11,0°C*.
Neste momento sigo com *14,1°C* e céu muito nublado. Está bastante escuro para Oeste.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (2 Jan 2017 às 12:25)

Só agora é que a chuva chegou até aqui. Mais um dia em que as imagens de radar estão enganadoras.

*EDIT 12:30:* foi _Sol de pouca dura_, já não chove.


----------



## MSantos (2 Jan 2017 às 12:28)

Boa dia!

Manhã de céu encoberto, com algum vento mas sem precipitação.

Ontem à tarde fui ao Cabo da Roca, deixo aqui três fotos:


----------



## TiagoLC (2 Jan 2017 às 12:28)

Por aqui já chove fraco.
Para Norte:


----------



## david 6 (2 Jan 2017 às 12:33)

vento a aumentar de intensidade, 14.6ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Jan 2017 às 12:46)

Em Cascais está um belo vendaval.
Chove moderado.


----------



## TiagoLC (2 Jan 2017 às 12:50)

Céu tempestuoso para sudoeste e sente-se um ventinho algo abafado. Parou de chover e estão *14,7°C*.


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Jan 2017 às 13:08)

Por aqui só ventania... nada de chuva!


----------



## TiagoLC (2 Jan 2017 às 13:11)

Chove moderado. 
Vai ser uma tarde bem chuvosa.


----------



## criz0r (2 Jan 2017 às 13:14)

Chove de forma fraca por Entrecampos, Vento claramente a aumentar de intensidade.


----------



## fhff (2 Jan 2017 às 13:16)

Chove bem por aqui (Colares), escuro e com vento moderado a forte. Algumas rajadas. Já acumulei 12 mm.


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Jan 2017 às 13:25)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Por aqui só ventania... nada de chuva!


Já cai qualquer coisa...


----------



## António josé Sales (2 Jan 2017 às 13:25)

Boa tarde por aqui chove fraco a moderado mas e mais vento que chuva vamos aguardar pela chuva mais itensa.

Escrito atraves do meu telemovel


----------



## miguel (2 Jan 2017 às 13:27)

Aqui a mínima foi 6ºC mais alta os média da tvi24 que vão aprender a ver as coisas antes de dizerem m****

Mínima de 10,0ºC

Agora 15,4ºC com vento moderado com rajadas a mais alta de 53km/h 

Vai caindo os primeiros pingos, tudo o que seja menos de 15mm aqui é um fiasco para o que ta previsto... a ver ate a meia noite como corre isto


----------



## bmelo (2 Jan 2017 às 13:28)

por aqui também já caíram uns pingos grossos mas depois parou... mas está com cara de que vem aí nova carga.


----------



## meko60 (2 Jan 2017 às 13:29)

Boa tarde.
Eis que chega a tão desejada chuva


----------



## Maria Papoila (2 Jan 2017 às 13:35)

Boa tarde,
Aqui no Marquês parou de chover - caíram um pingos grossos mas acho que os que andam de guarda chuva aberto é por mera saudade. O termómetro diz que estão 13º mas eu, aqui sentada à secretária, estou geladissima. Está escurinho.
Já agora votos de bom 2017


----------



## Rachie (2 Jan 2017 às 13:54)

Aqui entretanto também já choveu, a uma certa altura puxada a vento. 
Agora acalmou um pouco mas continua a soprar vento e o céu a ameaçar abrir as "torneiras" a qualquer momento. 

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 HD através de Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (2 Jan 2017 às 14:04)

Começa a chuva, céu cada vez mais carregado, de sul aqui na Póvoa:


----------



## bmelo (2 Jan 2017 às 14:29)

StormRic disse:


> Começa a chuva, céu cada vez mais carregado, de sul aqui na Póvoa:



Também vi essas nuvens, estou mesmo aqui ao lado


----------



## WMeteo (2 Jan 2017 às 14:37)

Boa tarde e Bom Ano.

Por aqui a chuva tem caído de forma moderada, sendo a mesma acompanhada por vento moderado.

Temperatura actual: 12,6.ºC.


----------



## fhff (2 Jan 2017 às 14:48)

Por aqui tem chovido sem parar há 3-4 horas, . Já acumulei 19 mm. Parece que a chuva veio toda para Sintra...


----------



## TiagoLC (2 Jan 2017 às 14:51)

Como era de se esperar, a zona litoral é que está a acumular bem. De facto, o radar engana. Não chove por aqui.


----------



## António josé Sales (2 Jan 2017 às 14:55)

Por aqui chuva moderada a forte a duas horas.


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Jan 2017 às 15:06)

Ja ha estragos aqui na baixa de Cascais.
Porta de vidro da burguerking totalmente partida.
10mm


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Jan 2017 às 15:13)

Finalmente já chove bem...


----------



## StormRic (2 Jan 2017 às 15:17)

jonas_87 disse:


> Ja ha estragos aqui na baixa de Cascais.
> Porta de vidro da burguerking totalmente partida.



Vento médio no *Cabo Raso às 14h de 51,8 Km/h. *Por comparação, Fóia 69,1 Km/h e Fajão 51,8 Km/h, mas estes são cimos de serras altas.


----------



## miguel (2 Jan 2017 às 15:18)

Aqui chove mas chover isto ou nada é igual... acumulados até agora *0,6mm*, cheira a fiasco o primeiro do ano

Máxima de *15,4ºC*
Mínima de *10,0ºC*

Rajada máxima de *53km/h *

Agora 13,4ºC com vento mais fraco


----------



## fhff (2 Jan 2017 às 15:34)

Agora parou de chover e vento abrandou.


----------



## david 6 (2 Jan 2017 às 15:37)

chove fraco puxado a vento


----------



## Gilmet (2 Jan 2017 às 15:41)

Boa tarde, 

Feliz ano novo, com um início algo húmido! O dia tem sido marcado por períodos de chuva fraca a moderada, e valores amenos de temperatura.

Hoje, mínima de *10,4ºC* e actuais 13,0ºC.
Ontem, *7,5ºC* a *13,8ºC*.


----------



## Candy (2 Jan 2017 às 16:00)

Boas! Em primeiro lugar deixem-me desejar a todos os membros do fórum um Feliz Ano 2017!

Em Peniche de repente ficou noite! E quando digo noite quero mesmo dizer que está escuro. Todas as luzes de casa acesas há já meia hora! 
Vento e chuva... Mas o mais estranho mesmo é ter ficado tão escuro!!!


----------



## criz0r (2 Jan 2017 às 16:02)

Boas, céu negro e pesadíssimo a SW, continua a chover de forma moderada.


----------



## james (2 Jan 2017 às 16:11)

StormRic disse:


> Começa a chuva, céu cada vez mais carregado, de sul aqui na Póvoa:



Foto fantástica, StormRic!


----------



## james (2 Jan 2017 às 16:13)

Tiagolco disse:


> Por aqui já chove fraco.
> Para Norte:



Belíssima foto,  Tiagolco!


----------



## StormRic (2 Jan 2017 às 16:31)

Embora continue a chover fraco e o vento a sentir-se, penso que as intensidades estão aquém das esperadas. Esta zona estava inserida numa área em que a previsão era de pelo menos 10mm no período até esta hora, mas nem perto disso estimo o que caíu. Não houve qualquer momento de chuva forte ou sequer mesmo moderada. Também o vento, que nesta zona alta da Póvoa costuma ser mais intenso, chegou a incomodar. A imagem de radar mostra desorganização da linha frontal e poucos focos de intensidade amarela.

Entretanto a estação de Cabo Raso não transmitiu dados às 16:00, pode ter cedido ao vento.
Acumulados em Lisboa irrisórios face às previsões do GFS, que dava 9,4 mm até às 15h seguidos de 10,3mm até às 18h; os acumulados totais do dia nas estações do IPMA de Lisboa mal chegam aos 4mm até às 16h.


----------



## guisilva5000 (2 Jan 2017 às 16:40)

Choveu bastante há cerca de 15 minutos, escureceu bastante também.

Belo dia para ficar a pastar


----------



## criz0r (2 Jan 2017 às 16:51)

Chuva forte por Entrecampos e céu muito escuro, porém a nível de vento está aquém do esperado.


----------



## miguel (2 Jan 2017 às 16:55)

Aqui aquém do esperado em tudo!

Acumulados até agora 1,4mm
Rajada máxima 53km/h


----------



## miguel (2 Jan 2017 às 17:24)

Nova rajada máxima de *60km/h*


----------



## TiagoLC (2 Jan 2017 às 18:32)

james disse:


> Belíssima foto,  Tiagolco!


Muito obrigado, James! 
____________________________________
Esperava muito mais deste evento. A estação de Oeiras só acumulou, até agora, 7 mm (vou começar a acompanhar esta estação para ter uma ideia dos acumulados daqui da zona). Vamos ver como é que corre a noite. Pensamento positivo!


----------



## david 6 (2 Jan 2017 às 18:37)

fiasco enorme! está a começar mesmo bem este ano meteorológico...


----------



## criz0r (2 Jan 2017 às 18:37)

Aproxima-se mais uma faixa nebulosa daqui, o vento mantém-se moderado e muito desagradável.

Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Jan 2017 às 18:39)

Por aqui o vento moderado, marcou presença praticamente todo o dia, embora agora já esteja fraco.
Os aguaceiros fracos começaram já ao meio da tarde, já não chove por agora.


----------



## StormRic (2 Jan 2017 às 18:47)

Vento forte em Carcavelos Praia, raminhos partidos e últimas folhas a voar. Choveu forte na CREL entre Loures e Queluz, uma hora atrás, de resto a chuva intermitente não passa de moderada. Vem lá a frente no radar.


----------



## WMeteo (2 Jan 2017 às 19:29)

Tarde caracterizada por chuva e vento, quase sempre de forma moderada. No entanto, destaque para o vento que por vezes soprou de forma mais intensa, acabando por deitar abaixo algumas laranjas do pomar. 

Neste momento não chove, mas o vento continua a fazer-se sentir de forma fraca a moderada.


----------



## TiagoLC (2 Jan 2017 às 19:44)

Muito lentamente vai acumulando na minha zona, *8 mm*.
Estou na Amadora e chove forte.


----------



## MSantos (2 Jan 2017 às 20:05)

Boa noite!

Alguns aguaceiros fracos mas nada demais, tem sido muito fraco no que toca à precipitação.


----------



## Toby (2 Jan 2017 às 20:09)

Boa noite

Mau dia… corte de eletricidade de 6:30 à 14:

Vento 64.4km/h
Chuva 9.mm desde 18:00
Penso que amanhã aquilo vai cair.

Je sais l'écris le portugais comme une vache espagnol


----------



## António josé Sales (2 Jan 2017 às 20:36)

Boa tarde por aqui a tarde foi marcada por chuva moderada a forte já não foi mau. 
Um excelente dia para ficar deitado no sofá junto á lareira.


----------



## António josé Sales (2 Jan 2017 às 20:36)

também esteve bastante ventoso


----------



## TiagoLC (2 Jan 2017 às 20:38)

Bem, que chuvada! 
*8,6 mm *
EDIT*: 10 mm* depois desta carga de água, mesmo assim muito pouco.


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Jan 2017 às 20:50)

Aqui até tem chovido bem nas últimas 2 horas... já não me queixo!


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Jan 2017 às 21:00)

Por aqui sigo com aguaceiros fracos e vento moderado a forte.


----------



## DaniFR (2 Jan 2017 às 21:30)

Boa noite

Evento fraco em termos de precipitação, pouco mais de 1mm acumulado, e o vento também não foi nada de especial.
De destacar apenas a baixa amplitude térmica. 

Máxima: *13,1ºC*
Mínima: *10,8ºC*

Temperatura actual: *12,3ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Jan 2017 às 21:43)

Boas noites,

Vento máximo: *40 km/h*
Rajada máxima: *74 km/h*

Acho estes valores demasiado aquem tendo em conta aquilo que presenciei, e mesmo as ocorrências que os bombeiros de Alcabideche tiveram.
Estes dados são da estação de referência, os 2 kms de distância , diferença de altitude e de zona são factores com algum peso.
Quando me dirigia a pé perto do trabalho, o vento era tanto que tinha que usar o chapeu de literalmente á minha frente, de forma a não apanhar chuva que caía na horizontal e salvaguar o chapeu de chuva para não ficar desfigurado, foi uma boa luta. 

Em termos de acumulado, o brinde saiu a zona norte da serra.
Aqui estou nos *26 mm*, a somar.
Ulgueira,Sintra segue nos *38 mm* e Galamares, Sintra segue nos *43 mm*.

O concelho de Mafra (parte ocidental)tambem está com excelentes acumulados.

*28 mm *Pinhal dos Frades, Mafra
*33 mm* Montesouros,Mafra
*35 mm* Igreja Nova, Mafra


----------



## fhff (2 Jan 2017 às 21:56)

Confirmo que em Colares os acumulados foram razoáveis.  Até às1400 já tinha acumulado quase 20 mm...a tarde foi sempre de chuva, com algumas (poucas) paragens. Amanhã confirmo acumulado,  mas acredito que tenha passado dos 35 mm. As ruas corriam água por todo o lado.


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Jan 2017 às 22:02)

fhff disse:


> Confirmo que em Colares os acumulados foram razoáveis.  Até às1400 já tinha acumulado quase 20 mm...a tarde foi sempre de chuva, com algumas (poucas) paragens. Amanhã confirmo acumulado,  mas acredito que tenha passado dos 35 mm. As ruas corriam água por todo o lado.



Acho sempre curioso como em Galamares chove bastante, isto apesar da baixa altitude (53 mts), aquela proximidade da zona mais chuvosa da serra deve ser responsável por tais valores.


----------



## TiagoLC (2 Jan 2017 às 22:25)

Por aqui sigo com uns incríveis *10,3 mm*. 
Estão *15,6°C*, quase que ultrapasso a máxima do dia, de* 15,8°C*.


----------



## miguel (2 Jan 2017 às 22:30)

Fiasco total por aqui, acumulados *1,4mm* hoje quando estava previsto a volta de 20mm

Ano a começar da pior maneira, tal como outros anos fiasco atrás de fiasco...


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Jan 2017 às 22:31)

Ulgueira chegou ha momentos aos *43 mm*, belo acumulado.
Galamares está nos *44 mm*.
Aqui sigo nos *26,5mm*.
Já vem mais chuva a SO,maravilha.


----------



## vortex (2 Jan 2017 às 22:45)

Boas!Sigo com 13,5mm, com vento de Sul 25/30Kmh.Temp de 15,4ºC e Hr em 91%.Minima de hoje 9,7ºC.


----------



## António josé Sales (2 Jan 2017 às 22:48)

Por aqui a chuva continua com intensidade.


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Jan 2017 às 22:49)

Por aqui a chuva continua certa sem parar. Não esperava. Já deu para regar pois estava tudo seco... O acumulado deve ser jeitoso.


----------



## david 6 (2 Jan 2017 às 22:51)

chove moderado


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Jan 2017 às 23:06)

Celulas a passarem perto, continuam a entrar exactamente entre o cabo da Roca e Ulgueira.
Ulgueira já vai nos *50 mm*!
Por aqui o acumulando segue nos *28 mm*
Chove fraco.


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Jan 2017 às 23:08)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Por aqui a chuva continua certa sem parar. Não esperava. Já deu para regar pois estava tudo seco... O acumulado deve ser jeitoso.


Chuva forte e certa agora...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (2 Jan 2017 às 23:09)

Finalmente chove alguma coisa de jeito aqui.

Chuva forte neste momento, 13,4ºC.


----------



## miguel (2 Jan 2017 às 23:20)

pingou mais 0,2mm o que faz assim uns brutais 1,6mm hoje


----------



## TiagoLC (2 Jan 2017 às 23:38)

Acabo de registar a máxima do dia, de *16,2°C*. 
Acumulado de *11,1 mm*.


----------



## António josé Sales (2 Jan 2017 às 23:51)

Chove com  intensidade e certinha .


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Jan 2017 às 00:03)

A máxima de ontem acabou por ser de *16,3°C*, registada às 23:40. 
Hoje até durmo só de lençol! 
Dos mais de 40 mm previstos para ontem, só choveu *11,1 mm*. É so rir!


----------



## miguel (3 Jan 2017 às 00:05)

Tiagolco disse:


> Dos mais de 40 mm previstos para ontem, só choveu *11,1 mm*. É so rir!



Que direi eu que dos 20mm previstos aqui só caíram 1,6mm maio fiasco dos últimos muitos meses sem duvida...

13,9ºC venha o fiasco de terça


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Jan 2017 às 00:06)

28 mm.
Esperava um pouco mais, o lado positivo é que a chuva nunca foi muito intensa, o solo absorveu bem.
A estação com maior acumulado foi então Ulgueira,Sintra: *50,3 mm*
Lá para Sexta ja devo espreitar a serra.


----------



## criz0r (3 Jan 2017 às 00:32)

Boa noite, de facto como alguns colegas já aqui disseram esperava bem mais deste evento, de qualquer maneira já chove desde as 15h alternando períodos moderados/fracos quase sem parar o que acaba por ser positivo. O frio esse já se foi, embora a casa continue bastante fria.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Jan 2017 às 00:51)

Vai chovendo
*2 mm*


----------



## Tufao André (3 Jan 2017 às 01:29)

Boas! Um óptimo ano a todos 
O ano não começou nada mal por estas bandas... Desde as 12h que tem chovido de forma moderada, por vezes com periodos fortes a muito fortes!!! As paragens têm sido de curta duração.

O acumulado até às 0h ficou-se pelos *26,9 mm*!  
Continua a chover fraco a moderado e *2 mm *desde as 0h! Trovoada nada por enquanto...

Destaque para o vento bastante intenso para o final da tarde e a baixa amplitude térmica: 12/15,1 graus


----------



## guisilva5000 (3 Jan 2017 às 03:35)

Acumulados à minha volta:

Belas: *32,7 mm*
Serra das Brancas: *13,7 mm*
Porto Salvo: *11,1 mm*


----------



## windchill (3 Jan 2017 às 07:41)

A manhã trouxe uns belos cúmulos no horizonte.... bom dia!  









Enviado do meu SM-G930F através de Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Jan 2017 às 07:53)

Bom dia!
Pelos vistos a madrugada também não foi nada demais. A estação só acumulou *0,9 mm*, ou seja *12 mm* no total, até agora. 
Neste momento, sigo com *16,8°C *e está muito húmido.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Jan 2017 às 08:57)

Boas,

De madrugada choveu bastante.
12 mm ate ao momento.
40 mm no total deste evento.


----------



## AMFC (3 Jan 2017 às 09:21)

O Evento está a terminar, não foi nada de especial por aqui. Tudo indica que vamos levar com mais uma série de dias secos, o que para as zonas onde agora não ocorreu precipitação significativa podem começar a ficar numa situação de seca.


----------



## srr (3 Jan 2017 às 09:30)

Boas,

Por aqui 11 mm , mas enganadores, porque não foram generalizados, em alguns locais apenas chuviscou.

Portanto continua se aqui em SECA.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Jan 2017 às 10:04)

Mais chuva em aproximação vinda de SO.
Ontem a estação do Cabo Raso registou uma rajada máxima de *91,1 km/h.*


----------



## criz0r (3 Jan 2017 às 10:12)

Bom dia, choveu bastante ontem durante umas boas horas tanto aqui em Entrecampos como na área de residência em Almada. O fiasco na minha perspectiva foi mesmo em relação ao vento, não achei sinceramente nada de especial mas acredito que noutros pontos da cidade de Lisboa possa ter sido interessante. E lá voltamos nós ao ciclo vicioso do chove hoje e agora só chove daqui a 3 semanas, é complicado mas a mãe natureza é quem manda  .


----------



## AnDré (3 Jan 2017 às 10:30)

Em Caneças o acumulado de precipitação ontem ficou-se nos *20,5mm*. Não foi mau. Deu para a manutenção da erva.
O vento é que não foi nada de especial.

Resumindo, foi um bom dia de chuva, que variou entre fraca a moderada.


----------



## miguel (3 Jan 2017 às 11:21)

Boas depois do maior fiasco dos últimos anos no dia de ontem, hoje a coisa está um pouco melhor!

Acumulados até agora 3,6mm e chove moderado até forte neste momento, coisa que ontem nem vi

14,9ºC


----------



## miguel (3 Jan 2017 às 11:41)

Finalmente hoje a Arrábida a fazer o seu trabalho, chove moderado sem parar e o radar é bem enganador!

Acumulados *5,4mm*

*14,9ºC* com vento nulo


----------



## criz0r (3 Jan 2017 às 11:45)

miguel disse:


> Finalmente hoje a Arrábida a fazer o seu trabalho, chove moderado sem parar e o radar é bem enganador!
> 
> Acumulados *5,4mm*
> 
> *14,9ºC* com vento nulo



Finalmente Setúbal a ser brindada pelo elemento mais precioso


----------



## miguel (3 Jan 2017 às 12:10)

criz0r disse:


> Finalmente Setúbal a ser brindada pelo elemento mais precioso



Mesmo assim bem fraco este evento, e ouvir na TV a abrirem as noticias a falarem que o mau tempo atinge em* força* portugal, só me dá vontade de rir, isto é o que faz semanas seguidas de bom tempo...

Mínima de 13,3ºC

Agora 15,3ºC, 5,6mm acumulados e vento nulo


----------



## MSantos (3 Jan 2017 às 12:20)

Bom dia!

Aqui nem se pode dizer que tenha havido um evento, apenas houve a relatar alguns aguaceiros fracos que entre ontem e hoje não devem ter chegado ao 5mm.

Por agora céu muito nublado, não chove.


----------



## fhff (3 Jan 2017 às 13:11)

Por Colares foi um belo evento. Com o somatório de ontem e hoje já atingi 57 mm.


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Jan 2017 às 13:39)

Boa tarde!
Estão* 18,7°C* neste momento . Está muito abafado mesmo.
Já não chove desde de madrugada, portanto o acumulado de hoje mantém-se nos *0,9 mm*. Vamos ver como vai ser a tarde. Este calor pode impulsionar as células.


----------



## miguel (3 Jan 2017 às 14:53)

Temperatura bem quentinha!! 17,5ºC e com vento e sem sol!! isto sem vento e com sol era um dia de Primavera como temos tido nas ultimas semanas e iremos ter a partir de amanhã


----------



## guisilva5000 (3 Jan 2017 às 15:16)

No geral, as estações à minha volta acumularam* 2 mm*.

Máxima: *17,3ºC* em grande constraste com os 11,8ºC de há dois dias. Mínima de *14,8ºC*
Ponto de orvalho a acompanhar a temperatura. 

Tendo em conta que há estações de Portugal já acima dos 20ºC, facilmente devemos ser a zona mais quente da Europa Continental.


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Jan 2017 às 16:24)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Tendo em conta que há estações de Portugal já acima dos 20ºC, facilmente devemos ser a zona mais quente da Europa Continental.


E somos!


----------



## António josé Sales (3 Jan 2017 às 16:29)

Por aqui alguma chuva fraca a moderada até agora.


----------



## remember (3 Jan 2017 às 17:01)

Boa tarde e feliz ano novo a todos...

Por aqui tempo muito abafado também, muita humidade acumulada  dentro de casa.

Esta noite acordei eram umas 4 da manha, transpirava por todo o lado, ao contrario dos outros dias...


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Jan 2017 às 17:03)

Boa tarde a todos! Nevoeiro cerrado o dia todo, alguma morrinha e sensação desagradável de frio. Durante a noite choveu bem...


----------



## Candy (3 Jan 2017 às 17:16)

Boas,
Por Peniche, vento quase nulo, não chove, e o tempo está estranhamente muito amarelo! Ficou assim há cerca de 15 minutos. Não gosto.


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Jan 2017 às 17:56)

Por aqui desde o meio da madrugada, até já perto da hora de almoço, sempre com aguaceiros moderados.
Alguns ribeiros já aumentaram o caudal, para mais do dobro do que levavam ontem .

Nem esperava tanta chuva para o dia de hoje.

Aqui fica uma estação acabadinha de estrear, aqui no meu concelho.
O acumulado dela já vai em 31.24 mm.

T.Actual: 12.3ºC

https://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/findweather/getForecast?query=pws:ITORRESN2


----------



## miguel (3 Jan 2017 às 18:59)

Que tempo ameno mesmo com o cair da noite a estufa vai se mantendo... Estão *16,8ºC* 

Máxima de *17,7ºC* calor para Janeiro


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Jan 2017 às 19:08)

Boas!
A máxima foi de* 18,8°C*. 
O tempo húmido mantém-se e sigo agora com *17,0°C*. Nunca pensei que a temperatura subisse tanto.


----------



## miguel (3 Jan 2017 às 19:16)

Ta a pingar últimos pingos deste evento...
*
16,8ºC
5,6mm*


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Jan 2017 às 21:44)

fhff disse:


> Por Colares foi um belo evento. Com o somatório de ontem e hoje já atingi 57 mm.



Sem dúvida grande rega, a vertente norte da serra deve estar ao rubro, e já levava boa quantidade de água.
O resumo do somatório dos dois dias das estações que acumularam mais:

Galamares,Sintra : *71 mm* ( 48mm + 23 mm)
Ulgueira,Sintra: *62 mm* (50mm+12mm)
Igreja Nova, Mafra: *58 mm* (42+16 mm)
Banzão,Colares Sintra: *51 mm* ( 39mm+12 mm)

Aqui ficou-se nos *40 mm* ( 28mm+12 mm)

Foi sem duvida um grande evento, mas numa área restrita, Cascais, Sintra e Mafra, ainda que mesmo dentro desses concelhos houve diferenças consideráveis. Embora falemos em dois dias, a verdade é que grande parte desta precipitação foi registada em 24/26 horas o que faz tornar num evento mais assinalável.

Aqui os solos voltaram a ficar saturados, esta tarde na estrada do Pisão a caminho do Zambujeiro as bermas levavam agua vinda dos solos já encharcados do Zambujeiro.


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Jan 2017 às 21:54)

jonas_87 disse:


> Sem dúvida grande rega, a vertente norte da serra deve estar ao rubro, e já levava boa quantidade de água.
> O resumo do somatório dos dois dias das estações que acumularam mais:
> 
> Galamares,Sintra : *71 mm* ( 48mm + 23 mm)
> ...


Realmente, há pessoas com sorte. 
_________________________________
Por aqui, sigo com *16,9°C*. Continua bastante húmido! 
Acumulado total de *12 mm*.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Jan 2017 às 21:58)

Tiagolco disse:


> Realmente, há pessoas com sorte.
> _________________________________
> Por aqui, sigo com *16,9°C*. Continua bastante húmido!
> Acumulado total de *12 mm*.



Verdade, nesta zona e arredores passou de "escudo protector" para "íman", enfim meteorologia é assim mesmo.


----------



## WHORTAS (3 Jan 2017 às 22:27)

Um Bom ano a todos.

Ontem caíram 1.4mm. No comment !!
Hoje foram 6.0mm, não está mal mas o rio Lena continua muito vazio.






O diferencial de temperatura de hoje concorre ao mais baixo de 2017. 3.3℃.
Tmax=14.9℃
Tmin=11.6℃
Tactual=12.8℃ e estável.


----------



## Tufao André (3 Jan 2017 às 23:04)

Boa noite!
Dia francamente menos chuvoso que o de ontem, esperava mais chuva hoje... A maioria da precipitação ocorrida foi durante a madrugada/início da manhã! Ainda ocorreu alguma chuva fraca perto das 15h e ao fim da tarde (perto das 19h), mas insignificante.
O acumulado total hoje ficou-se pelos *9,4 mm!*
Somando o total dos 2 dias registei *36,3 mm*, segundo a estação de Benfica - a mais próxima da minha freguesia! Para início de mês não está nada mau... 

Continua o tempo bastante abafado, temperatura alta e HR muito elevada. Ainda estão 15,9 graus e 94% de humidade!!


----------



## srr (3 Jan 2017 às 23:37)

A Meteorologia é Imprevisivel ;

Ora eis que Chove Aqui Moderado Neste Momento, Nao Esperava.


----------



## criz0r (4 Jan 2017 às 09:40)

Bom dia, eis que o nevoeiro o Rei deste Outono/Inverno até ao momento está de volta! A visibilidade quando saí de casa por volta das 7h era de cerca de 50 metros.
Condições actuais por Entrecampos: nevoeiro a tapar o topo dos prédios envolventes e vento nulo.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Jan 2017 às 11:40)

Boas,

A t.máxima de ontem foi efectivamente alta, registei *18,4ºC*
Ainda bem que estes dias de tempo algo abafado existem, sempre ajudam avaliar o estado dos RS´s  felizmente meu continua com boas leituras.
Adiante, estão *16,1ºC* e o nevoeiro está realmente baixo, nem vejo practicamente a serra, portanto o nevoeiro deve andar acima da cota 170/200 mts.


----------



## miguel (4 Jan 2017 às 12:30)

Nevoeiro difícil de levantar hoje!

Estão 14,9ºC e nevoeiro em altura


----------



## Rachie (4 Jan 2017 às 16:22)

Neblina sobre Lisboa


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Jan 2017 às 17:51)

A noite de ontem e madrugada com chuva moderada a forte.
O dia de hoje foi extremamente húmido, e já se observa a formação de nevoeiros em alguns vales.
O acumulado de ontem foi de 53.1 mm.

Já se observa a saturação dos solos, os maiores ribeiros já levam uma boa corrente.


----------



## miguel (4 Jan 2017 às 18:35)

Boas

Dia totalmente seco como seria de esperar, menos o IPMA que via chuva hoje la na bola de cristal deles...

Máxima de *16,1ºC*
Mínima de *12,6ºC*

Rajada máxima *13km/h*

Agora estão 14,9ºC


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Jan 2017 às 20:34)

Mais um dia abafado para adicionar à lista. Até deu para andar de calções e tudo. 
Só se viu o sol lá para o final da tarde, houve bastante nevoeiro em altura durante todo o dia.
Máxima: *18,7°C (!!!) *
Mínima: *14,3°C*
Estão *15,0°C* e o céu mantém-se encoberto.


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Jan 2017 às 21:05)

A noite aqui segue já com nevoeiro cerrado, as luzes das estradas apenas iluminam debaixo dos postes, não tem mais alcance.


----------



## miguel (4 Jan 2017 às 21:06)

Nevoeiro em altura apenas e tempo muito ameno, sigo com 13,6ºC e pouco vai descer esta noite...


----------



## Rachie (4 Jan 2017 às 22:25)

Nevoeiro cada vez mais cerrado por Cacilhas. Devo ir dar uma voltinha daqui a pouco :-D


----------



## guisilva5000 (4 Jan 2017 às 23:34)

Nevoeiro em altura e no vale onde passa o rio Jamor, não vejo a ponte da CREL. 

Dia algo abafado.


----------



## Rachie (5 Jan 2017 às 02:10)

Panorama actual (visibilidade de cerca de 50 metros com luz):













Só este resiste a andar pela rua (acabei por não ir dar a tal voltinha):






Temperatura actual 13.3° e 87% HR.


----------



## Zulo (5 Jan 2017 às 08:57)

Forte nevoeiro por toda a zona de Lx /até Sintra e Cascais. 
Nestas fotos a zona mais forte, Amadora /cruzamento do Borel


----------



## criz0r (5 Jan 2017 às 09:44)

Bom dia, nevoeiro cerradíssimo por Almada, já há algum tempo que não via um nevoeiro assim com uma visibilidade de cerca de 50 metros. 
De momento e já por Entrecampos com nevoeiro cerrado e vento muito desagradável.


----------



## Geopower (5 Jan 2017 às 09:48)

Manhã de nevoeiro cerrado. 11,2*C.


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Jan 2017 às 11:12)

A manhã de hoje acordou com nevoeiro cerrado, fria e deve ser mais um dia muito húmido, tal como o de ontem.


----------



## miguel (5 Jan 2017 às 11:27)

Boas

Mínima de *10,0ºC*

Agora está ainda quase na mínima o nevoeiro é muito denso, por este andar dificilmente isto hoje levanta totalmente.. sigo com *10,8ºC* e vento nulo, acumulou* 0,2mm *com  a humidade.


----------



## Rachie (5 Jan 2017 às 13:33)

Mínima de 11.1°.
Neste momento 12.5° com humidade acima de 80% e este cenário


----------



## bpereira (5 Jan 2017 às 16:31)

Parece que estamos em plena primavera. Temperatura actual 16º .





Enviado do meu HUAWEI G6-L11 através de Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Jan 2017 às 16:57)

Nevoeiro não larga o vale do Jamor:






Notou-se a influência do nevoeiro na temperatura, mínima às 9h30 de *10,6ºC*. Máxima apenas tocou nos *14,6ºC*. Temperatura desce rapidamente com o aproximar da noite.


----------



## criz0r (5 Jan 2017 às 17:19)

Boas, hoje ainda só vi o sol uma vez e foi de curta duração, o nevoeiro neste momento começa a cerrar novamente e já mal se vê os prédios envolventes.


----------



## Geopower (5 Jan 2017 às 17:24)

Por aqui nevoeiro começa novamente a ficar denso. 12.2. Vento fraco.


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Jan 2017 às 17:34)

Boas!
O dia começou com bastante nevoeiro que começou a dissipar a meio da manhã.
Acumulado de humidade: *0,1 mm* (entre as 6h e as 7h). 
Máxima: *14,9°C*
Mínima:* 11,8°C*

Por volta das 8:00:





Por volta das 13:30 :




Atualmente, estão *13,5°C* e o nevoeiro começa a aparecer a norte e sul.


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Jan 2017 às 18:26)

O nevoeiro já persiste por mais uma noite aliás, ele apenas enfraqueceu um pouco, mas nunca desapareceu por completo ao longo dia.

Seiça já segue com 8.6ºC


----------



## Zulo (5 Jan 2017 às 20:18)

Ao final do dia, nevoeiro ao longe. Foto pelas 18:30.


----------



## miguel (5 Jan 2017 às 20:46)

Em Setúbal o sol não apareceu o dia todo tal como ontem mas hoje ainda foi mais frio e húmido! Agora o nevoeiro está a aumentar!

Acumulados até agora *0,4mm* da humidade alta

Máxima de *13,5ºC*

Agora estão  *10,3ºC*


----------



## MSantos (5 Jan 2017 às 23:19)

Boa noite!

Aqui pelo Sul do Ribatejo tivemos nevoeiro durante a madruga e manhã, tendo voltado na parte final da tarde e ainda se mantém.

Por agora registo 10.7ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Jan 2017 às 23:23)

Boas,

Nevoeiro a cerrar.
11,3 graus
0,3 mm


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Jan 2017 às 23:31)

Fiz um vídeo sobre a chegada do nevoeiro ao final do dia:


Temperatura subiu ligeiramente, vai nos *11,7ºC*


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Jan 2017 às 23:48)

Boa noite!
Está bastante nevoeiro por aqui. *12,9°C*.
Deixo aqui duas fotos que tirei há bocado:





Mini-chuva


----------



## criz0r (5 Jan 2017 às 23:52)

Boa noite, tudo igual aos últimos 2 dias, nevoeiro cerrado com visibilidade não superior a 50m e vento fraco.


----------



## miguel (6 Jan 2017 às 00:16)

Nevoeiro cerrado desde o fim da tarde, temperatura agora de *9,6ºC*


----------



## Tufao André (6 Jan 2017 às 00:49)

Dia mesmo atípico com um nevoeiro extremamente denso e persistente praticamente todo o dia!!! Apenas vi o sol depois de almoço e até meio da tarde, isto é, das 13h30 às 16h30... Parece que estou em trás-os-montes! ahah 
O nevoeiro voltou a cerrar a partir do final da tarde e ainda se mantém! Vai ser assim pela 2a noite consecutiva, já que ontem (dia 4) a situação foi exactamente igual! 
A diferença é que hoje está mais frio, estão apenas *10,5 graus *e mesmo durante o dia a máxima não foi além dos 14,5 graus devido à forte humidade! Mínima de 10,6 graus
Vento muito fraco ou nulo de NE


----------



## criz0r (6 Jan 2017 às 09:42)

Bom dia, mínima de *9,8ºC *associada ao nevoeiro que levantou um pouco ao início da madrugada e ao vento gélido provoca uma sensação térmica muito desconfortável.
Por agora tudo na mesma há quase 3 dias consecutivos com a ligeira diferença de o nevoeiro estar a cerrar agora de manhã e o vento hoje ser moderado.


----------



## david 6 (6 Jan 2017 às 13:12)

ontem por Setúbal céu sempre encoberto graças ao nevoeiro
hoje teve meio dia assim mas já abriu, agora o sol já brilha


----------



## TiagoLC (6 Jan 2017 às 13:22)

Boas!
Sigo com *11,9°C*. O vento causa um brutal desconforto térmico.
Acumulou-se* 0,1 mm *de humidade durante a madrugada. O nevoeiro acabou por se dissipar por completo.


----------



## criz0r (6 Jan 2017 às 13:51)

Boas, eis que passado praticamente 48h volto a ver o sol brilhar novamente! Sigo ainda com alguma neblina nas zonas envolventes e céu a limpar aos poucos.


----------



## Gilmet (6 Jan 2017 às 15:10)

Boa tarde,

Sol por agora, depois do levantamento do nevoeiro (hoje mais cedo do que ontem). Mínima também mais baixa, a marcar *8,6ºC* esta madrugada.

Actuais 12,7ºC com vento fraco/nulo. Consigo ainda observar um ou outro Stratus Fractus disperso.


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Jan 2017 às 18:53)

Por aqui foi mais uma madrugada de nevoeiro cerrado, mas dissipou-se logo ao inicio da manhã, dando lugar ao sol, que já não se á uns dias.
O nível de água de alguns poços só agora com as chuvas dos ultimos dias, já estão quase a chegar á cota normal para o inverno, o meu poço subiu mais de 1,5 de altura de água.


----------



## david 6 (6 Jan 2017 às 19:44)

já de volta à Fajarda sigo com *9.4ºC
*
parece que no fim de semana e segunda pode haver geadas, ainda bem que é na altura que estou cá para ver as temperaturas


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Jan 2017 às 21:51)

Boas noites,

Extremos: 8,8ºC / 13,9ºC

A barragem da mula lá continua a subir paulatinamente, neste momento está nos 11,7 metros, excelente tendo em conta que ainda estamos em janeiro.
O principal afluente da ribeira da mula leva muita água, tenho alguns registos ver se os coloco amanhã ou depois no tópico do costume.
Aqui a minha zona deve ser das poucas que não está em seca fraca, nem nada que se pareça, longe disso.

Esta manhã na serra, com vista para para estrada do cabo da Roca.
Quem gostar DE andar de bike, desafio que façam aquela descida  sentido inverso do autocarro, em dias de nortada violenta,vão perceber na pele o poder da menina.  Aqui se percebe a influencia da serra e aceleração do vento da vertente sul. A norte do Cabo da Roca têm nevoeiro a potes, aqui deste lado é vento a potes.

*Um pouco offtopic*:
Este troço da estrada do cabo da roca tem aquele "fenómeno" que existe em alguns locais do pais, existe magnetistmo, exactamente onde está o autocarro a subir, se por caso pararem na subida, o carro sobe sozinho.



image hosting services
____________________

Falando nos próximos dias o interesse(possivel...) está então nas minimas, pelas minhas contas o vale do Pisão vai ter uma geada forte na madrugada de Segunda, já que estão previstos para aqui 5ºC de minima ( e vento muito fraco). Seria porreiro tirar umas fotos com os telhados brancos, ver se o congelador de Cascais trabalha o suficiente para tal.


----------



## miguel (6 Jan 2017 às 23:21)

Acabou o nevoeiro voltou o frio mais a serio!

Máxima amena de *16,2ºC*

Agora estão *7,2ºC*


----------



## david 6 (7 Jan 2017 às 01:49)

*3.5ºC*


----------



## david 6 (7 Jan 2017 às 10:02)

minima de *0.8ºC*
actual de *5.7ºC*

havia uma geada fraca


----------



## miguel (7 Jan 2017 às 10:26)

Boas

Mínima de *5,2ºC*

Agora céu limpo, vento nulo e *9,7ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Jan 2017 às 17:56)

Boas,

*12,1ºC *
Vento practicamente nulo.
Minima razoavel a caminho.

A geada irá regressar ao vale do Cabreiro/Pisão.
________

As 2 próximas inversões vão ser bem fortes em Seiça, vamos lá ver se é desta que vai aos -5ºC na Segunda.
Neste momento já vai nos *4,9ºC*, após máxima de *16,7ºC*.


----------



## david 6 (7 Jan 2017 às 19:10)

maxima de *16.0ºC*

agora vou com *8.9ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Jan 2017 às 20:53)

*9,4ºC*
Vento nulo.
Impressionante a humidade,carros, telhados, até mesmo os passeios já estão molhados.
Já igualei a minima da ultima madrugada.


----------



## DaniFR (7 Jan 2017 às 21:29)

Sigo com *4,5ºC *e mínima de *3,6ºC*, que ainda deverá ser batida antes das 0h. 
Máxima de *12,4ºC*.


----------



## david 6 (7 Jan 2017 às 21:43)

*5.8ºC*


----------



## MSantos (7 Jan 2017 às 21:50)

Boa noite, dia de Sol com temperaturas agradáveis aqui pelo Sul do Ribatejo.

Neste momento registo 8.1ºC.


----------



## criz0r (7 Jan 2017 às 22:38)

Boa noite, temperatura em queda livre e noite mais fria das ultimas semanas. Actuais 8,1ºC, se conseguir mais daqui a pouco vou até ao Parque da Paz verificar de perto a inversão que tanto falo em situações destas de tempo frio.


----------



## MSantos (7 Jan 2017 às 22:58)

Olá de novo!

Vais descendo a temperatura por aqui, estamos agora nos 6.8ºC.


----------



## DaniFR (8 Jan 2017 às 01:07)

1,3°C


----------



## david 6 (8 Jan 2017 às 03:20)

*1ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (8 Jan 2017 às 03:29)

Boa madrugada,

Ontem, *6,9ºC* a *13,7ºC*. Dia marcado por céu geralmente pouco nublado, e vento fraco/nulo.

A madrugada segue calma mas com uma leve brisa que estraga a descida da temperatura. 7,1ºC neste momento.
Está difícil haver mínimas em condições, apesar dos dias limpos consecutivos.


----------



## david 6 (8 Jan 2017 às 03:33)

*0.8ºC*,a minima de ontem já foi batida, muito provavelmente vai aos negativos hoje, só se aparecer alguma brisa que estrague na próxima hora, vou indo deitar


----------



## Teya (8 Jan 2017 às 03:48)

Olá boa noite, 
5ºC, um pouco mais frio que ontem à mesma hora!


----------



## WHORTAS (8 Jan 2017 às 10:23)

Bom dia.
Ás 8.20h estava assim:


----------



## Geopower (8 Jan 2017 às 10:47)

bom dia, Telheiras segue com 9,8ºC. Céu limpo, vento fraco.
Minima: 8,4ºC.


----------



## david 6 (8 Jan 2017 às 11:15)

minima de *-0.5ºC*, sinceramente pensei que descesse mais um pouco, como às 3h30 estava 0.8ºC, havia geada mas estava tão cansado que não apeteceu me levantar  , amanhã se correr bem vai haver geada de novo e como tenho de acordar cedo para ir para Setúbal, amanhã posso ver e mostrar


actual *9.7ºC*


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Jan 2017 às 11:56)

Hoje o dia aqui acordou com geada, por volta das 8 da manhã era bem visível, mas assim que apareceu o sol depressa derreteu.
Fui á horta que fica num pequeno vale, aqui a 100 metros eram 10:15 e a geada ainda permanecia por lá.

Seiça chegou aos -2.9ºC, e segue agora ainda com 7.1ºC.
https://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/findweather/getForecast?query=zmw:00000.1.08552


----------



## homem do mar (8 Jan 2017 às 12:03)

incrivelmente seiça chegou esta noite aos -4.6 é de facto uma mínima incrível.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Jan 2017 às 12:16)

homem do mar disse:


> incrivelmente seiça chegou esta noite aos -4.6 é de facto uma mínima incrível.



É uma maquina  de gelo, não consegues tirar umas fotos na zona de Seiça toda branca ?
Faço ideia amanhã...acredito que chegue aos -5ºC / -5,5ºC vamos ver.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Jan 2017 às 12:33)

Por aqui tive a minima mais baixa deste outuno-inverno: 6,2ºC ( uau que valor...da treta!)
No Pisão a minima terá caido aos 1ºC, esperava bem menos, havia geada mas nada de especial, amanha sim deve ser mais generalizada.
Vi um grande telhado com gelo, fiquei surpreendido pois é no inicio da estrada do Pisão, numa zona extremamente abrigada, não deu para tirar foto.
No vale da ribeira da Malveira tambem se formou geada, fica uma foto.



post a picture


----------



## DaniFR (8 Jan 2017 às 14:19)

Boa tarde

A mínima de hoje acabou por ser de *1,3°C*, registada por volta da 1h, mais uma vez o vento quebrou a inversão. Às 9h já estavam *4,4°C*.

Esta temporada não tem sido fácil registar mínimas negativas no local onde faço seguimento. Nem hoje, que até a Figueira da Foz foi aos negativos.

Na zona de Taveiro, havia bastante geada, a mínima deve ter rondado os -1°C. É pena não haver lá nenhuma estação, teria registos bem interessante, pois esta zona fica muito próxima do rio, onde inicia o Baixo Mondego.


----------



## Gilmet (8 Jan 2017 às 16:06)

Boa tarde,

Noite com alguma brisa e mínima de *5,9ºC*.

De momento sigo com 12,7ºC e céu pouco nublado por finos Cirrus Spissatus e Cirrus Fibratus. O Sol brilha, ainda assim.
Vento fraco/nulo.


----------



## guisilva5000 (8 Jan 2017 às 17:46)

Mínima: *5,1ºC*
Máxima: *14,9ºC

*


----------



## Tufao André (8 Jan 2017 às 18:19)

Por aqui foi atingida a mínima mais baixa deste ano 2017 e desde que começou o inverno, com um registo de *5,1ºC*! 
Esta madrugada acredito que seja batida, caso a inversão não seja estragada claro, com a previsão de mínima nos 3ºC/4ºC e boas possibilidades de formação de geada 
Máxima mais fresca apesar do sol brilhar em força: *13,8ºC* 

Actuais *11,6ºC *e vento praticamente nulo! A descer bem desde o por do sol... Hoje promete bem!! 

Extremos de ontem: *6ºC* / *15ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Jan 2017 às 18:23)

Hoje está arrefecer bem mais que ontem.
Já nos *9,5ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (8 Jan 2017 às 18:53)

Máxima de *12,8ºC* e actuais 9,1ºC, em queda.
Sente-se uma ligeiríssima brisa de NE, veremos como se comporta daqui para a frente.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Jan 2017 às 19:07)

*1,2ºC* e *90% HR* em Seiça, já geia, está mais frio que ontem à mesma hora.
Aposto nos *- 5,5ºC.
*
É por estes arrefecimentos brutais, que gostava de ver fotos de Seiça na zona da estação, parece que não mas são umas boas 12 horas de formação geada continua, deve ser um camadão incrivel.


----------



## homem do mar (8 Jan 2017 às 19:16)

jonas_87 disse:


> É uma maquina  de gelo, não consegues tirar umas fotos na zona de Seiça toda branca ?
> Faço ideia amanhã...acredito que chegue aos -5ºC / -5,5ºC vamos ver.


Por acaso hoje até passei por lá mas foi por volta das 15 horas quando ainda estavam 15 graus a ver se passo lá um dia de manhã mas é preciso um cuidado redobrado naquele estrada que com gelo parece manteiga.


----------



## TiagoLC (8 Jan 2017 às 19:23)

Boas!
Neste fim de semana fui acampar no PNEC, fica a uns 6 km da Praia da Rainha, na Costa da Caparica. Não choveu (ainda bem ) mas apanhei imenso frio, principalmente durante a madrugada, tanto de sexta para sábado, como de sábado para hoje. O que nos safava era a fogueira. 
Neste momento, por Carnaxide, já está bem fresquinho. Mais uma noite fria a caminho.


----------



## Tufao André (8 Jan 2017 às 19:53)

Já *9,9ºC* e sempre a descer com o vento a manter-se nulo!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (8 Jan 2017 às 20:14)

Boas.

A mínima de hoje foi a mais baixa neste Outono-Inverno:* 3,3ºC*.

Há minutos fui colocar um termómetro perto do rio de Loures para medir a temperatura mínima desta noite. Estavam 6,3ºC, enquanto que aqui ainda vai nos 8,6ºC.


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Jan 2017 às 21:07)

Por aqui sigo já com 7.8ºC
Seiça segue já em terreno negativo com -0.6ºC


----------



## david 6 (8 Jan 2017 às 21:20)

*3.3ºC*, isto hoje promete


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Jan 2017 às 21:48)

O vento fraco já apareceu ha um bom bocado de tempo.
Após subida, estabilizou nos *10,5ºC*.


----------



## DaniFR (8 Jan 2017 às 22:27)

Até ver está a arrefecer bem, *1,7ºC*, a este ritmo atinjo a mínima do dia (*1,3ºC*) antes da meia noite. 
Por enquanto, o vento é nulo, se se mantiver assim toda a noite terei uma mínima interessante.


----------



## Gilmet (8 Jan 2017 às 22:28)

jonas_87 disse:


> O vento fraco já apareceu ha um bom bocado de tempo.



O habitual, por aqui o vento também já comprometeu a descida, já tive 7,4ºC e agora estabilizou nos 7,7ºC.


----------



## david 6 (8 Jan 2017 às 23:09)

*1.6ºC*, vento nulo


----------



## Geopower (8 Jan 2017 às 23:10)

Telheiras segue com 9,8ºC. Vento fraco.


----------



## TiagoLC (8 Jan 2017 às 23:17)

A noite, por enquanto, vai bem encaminhada. Estão *8,6°C *e vento nulo.
Tapem-se bem que a madrugada vai ser gelada.


----------



## VimDePantufas (9 Jan 2017 às 00:01)

Boa noite, a temperatura aqui nos últimos minutos tem vindo a oscilar entre 1,9ºC e 2,1ºC, pelo que possivelmente amanhã teremos
outro amanhecer com a "chata" da geada.


----------



## AMFC (9 Jan 2017 às 00:26)

Vou hibernar, quando este tédio passar avisem por favor.


----------



## DaniFR (9 Jan 2017 às 00:39)

*0,3ºC *

Vai arrefecendo lentamente. A mínima de ontem ficou nos *0,6ºC*.


----------



## david 6 (9 Jan 2017 às 00:51)

*0.4ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (9 Jan 2017 às 01:06)

Por aqui sigo com 6,4ºC, em descida lenta.


----------



## Tufao André (9 Jan 2017 às 01:30)

Isto vai muito bem encaminhado! Já nos *6,2 graus *com o vento a continuar nulo ha imensas horas   A humidade curiosamente não é muita e tem vindo a diminuir...


----------



## david 6 (9 Jan 2017 às 01:39)

*0ºC*


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Jan 2017 às 01:51)

Vamos ver se conseguimos baixar dos 5ºC:

Estão *6,2ºC*


----------



## Teya (9 Jan 2017 às 05:18)

2,9ºC


----------



## Charlie Moreira (9 Jan 2017 às 07:41)

Isto no centro e sul aqueceu...perdao!
Arrefeceu! 






Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (9 Jan 2017 às 07:51)

estou quase a abalar para Setúbal, estou aqui com *-1.4ºC*, minima até agora foi *-1.6ºC*, ainda não é certo mas deve andar à volta disso, porque quando levantei estava um leve brisa que fez a temperatura subir para -1.1ºC, mas agora já ficou nulo e já desceu para -1.4ºC, o wind chill está nos *-3.5ºC*


----------



## WHORTAS (9 Jan 2017 às 08:01)

Bom dia.
-1.8℃


----------



## david 6 (9 Jan 2017 às 09:31)

já por Setúbal, tive passar o vale do Sorraia, estava tudo branquinho também e o rio Sorraia até fumegava literalmente, deixo algumas fotos da geada que tirei na Fajarda antes de abalar


----------



## criz0r (9 Jan 2017 às 09:43)

Bom dia, mínima de *4,2ºC*! Até que enfim uma mínima decente neste Inverno de pasmaceira e que foi deste modo a mais fria da temporada.
Actualmente e já a reportar de Entrecampos sigo com dia muito frio e céu limpo apenas com alguma neblina nos vales abrigados.


----------



## miguel (9 Jan 2017 às 10:05)

Boas

Mais um dia a juntar a seca grave que se vai instalando...

Mínima de *4,0ºC*

Agora céu limpo, vento nulo e* 9,8ºC* 

PS: Nos últimos 25 dias registei apenas 8mm (1mm foi humidade da noite)


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Jan 2017 às 10:44)

Mínima de 8,3 graus
Terra do vento bah


----------



## DaniFR (9 Jan 2017 às 11:05)

Bom dia

Ainda não foi hoje que a mínima atingiu valores negativos, mas esteve muito perto, mínima de *0,0ºC*.

A estação de Coimbra (Bencanta) às 8h marcava* -1ºC*.

Algumas fotos da geada desta manhã.


----------



## homem do mar (9 Jan 2017 às 12:18)

Boas aqui deixo uma imagem perto da estação de seiça.


----------



## Gilmet (9 Jan 2017 às 13:05)

Boa tarde!

Bonitas fotos para poder contemplar a geada... de facto é a única forma de o fazer porque aqui está em vias de extinção. 

A temperatura estabilizou durante mais de 4 horas e a mínima não desceu dos *5,2ºC*.

De momento sigo com 12,9ºC, céu azul, e uma brisa fraca.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (9 Jan 2017 às 13:09)

Em Oeiras centro histórico o termómetro do carro marcava às 07:30 6.4ºC... bem bom!


----------



## miguel (9 Jan 2017 às 13:19)

Aqui a Primavera no seu melhor lol

Estão 15,2ºC com céu limpo e vento nulo


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Jan 2017 às 14:37)

Adoro o facto da estação que acompanho ter ficado off num dos dias mais frios


----------



## lsalvador (9 Jan 2017 às 17:18)

Pelo 3 dia consecutivo 

Dia 7 : - 2.3
Dia 8 : - 3.3
Dia 9 : - 2.6

Record dia 1 de -3.4.


----------



## TiagoLC (9 Jan 2017 às 17:32)

Boas!
A noite foi bastante fresca como era de se esperar. A mínima não foi além dos *6,7°C*.
Por agora estão *14,7°C *e por vezes sopra uma brisa bem fraquinha.


----------



## miguel (9 Jan 2017 às 17:34)

Boas

Máxima de *16,9ºC *
Mínima de *4,0ºC *

Rajada máxima *2km/h *

Agora:
*13,1ºC
1026,3hpa
0km/h*


----------



## VimDePantufas (9 Jan 2017 às 18:05)

Bom final de tarde, neste momento no local onde me encontro estão 9,9ºC , a temperatura máxima hoje
foi 13,0ºC por aqui


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Jan 2017 às 18:33)

Hoje foi uma madrugada bem gelada, eu saí de casa para o trabalho ás 6:10 da manhã e já se via as ervas a brilharem com o gelo.
Aqui em caca registei mínima de 0.1ºC
Um colega meu passou aqui por um dos vales mais frios aqui da minha terra, o termómetro do carro registou -3ºC, fica a cerca de 1.5 km aqui do meu local de seguimento.
O mesmo vale é atravessado por uma linha de água, que nem sei se já leva água, porque o seu leito está obstruido por canas e silvas.
https://www.google.pt/maps/@39.4115...4!1sU75osEj8aS3fLAdv5Ihuog!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Jan 2017 às 19:37)

A quinta é em Azueira, Mafra.


----------



## Rachie (9 Jan 2017 às 19:46)

Por Cacilhas noite bastante fria: 6.5°.

Um colega meu de Corroios disse que tinha gelo no vidro do carro esta manhã :O

Quando cheguei a casa pelas 16.45 estavam 9.5° mas entretanto começou a subir e vai em 11.3° neste momento (actual máxima).  Ainda bem porque estou a ficar adoentada outra vez.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Jan 2017 às 21:49)

Pedro1993 disse:


> A quinta é em Azueira, Mafra.



Bela foto, essa zona fica relativamente perto do 2 local de seguimento.
Os meus familiares de Monte Bom, Mafra também relataram muita geada, vivem todos em área de vale mas em troços diferentes.A mínima terá rondado os -1 graus/-2 graus. Um colega de trabalho também registou  esta manhã -2 graus no Couço,Coruche.


----------



## miguel (9 Jan 2017 às 21:59)

Noite bem menos fria hoje! estão agora 12,7ºC com o vento sempre nulo


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Jan 2017 às 22:34)

Afinal há dados!

Mínima:* 4,6ºC*

Vão haver muitos mais dias de anticiclone, por isso pode ser possível baixar dos 4ºC espero.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Jan 2017 às 22:44)

O vento está a ficar moderado, amanhã soprará com alguma intensidade, espero rajadas na ordem dos 65/70 km/h.
(Em particular nesta região)


----------



## MSantos (9 Jan 2017 às 23:10)

Boa noite!

Dia de muito Sol e céu limpo pelo Sul do Ribatejo, durante a última madrugada formou-se uma forte geada ainda visível nas zonas sombrias às 10h. 

Por agora vai arrefecendo, sigo com 6.5ºC.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (9 Jan 2017 às 23:15)

Finalmente algum tempo para escrever aqui!

Boas!

A temperatura mínima de hoje foi a mais baixa deste Outono-Inverno, batendo o valor de ontem (3,3ºC, *2,7ºC* hoje). Esqueci-me que tinha o alarme de gelo activo e acordei às 06:55 com isto a apitar 

Conforme disse ontem, deixei um sensor perto de um rio aqui da zona. Registou uma mínima de* 0,3ºC*.

Algumas fotos da zona pelas 08:00 (com o telemóvel).


----------



## DaniFR (9 Jan 2017 às 23:28)

*4,3ºC*

Máxima: *14,6ºC*
Mínima:* 0,0ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Jan 2017 às 00:04)

Boas rajadas por aqui.
Amanhã o vento promete.

É uma pena não poder ter estação apenas por falta de local para a instalar.


----------



## guisilva5000 (10 Jan 2017 às 03:42)

Auriol em experiência, *10,9ºC *estáveis, não muda há algumas horas, oscilações muito baixas.


----------



## criz0r (10 Jan 2017 às 09:49)

Bom dia, mínima de *9,2ºC* bem mais quente que ontem. Acordei com o céu muito nublado e assim vai continuando, quem acabasse de chegar a Lisboa hoje, diria que daqui a umas horas teríamos uma valente chuva (coitados ).
O vento faz-se sentir de forma moderada mas deve intensificar-se mais um pouco nas próximas horas.


----------



## miguel (10 Jan 2017 às 09:52)

Aqui a mínima foi 6ºC mais alta que ontem!

Mínima *9,3ºC*

Agora céu com nuvens na maioria médias e altas, o sol espreita mas tímido, temperatura nos *13,4ºC *o vento é que é coisa que não existe por aqui neste momento se bem que hoje já foi aos 29km/h


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Jan 2017 às 09:58)

Boas,

Por volta das 2:00 da madrugada registou-se a rajada maxima ate momento: *64 km/h*
A velocidade máxima de vento foi aos *31 km/h*.
Os dados são da estação de referência, aqui onde vivo os valores são sempre um pouco mais superiores.


----------



## WMeteo (10 Jan 2017 às 10:10)

Bom dia,

Por aqui céu encoberto e vento praticamente nulo.

Neste momento, 13,4.ºC de temperatura e 62% de humidade.


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Jan 2017 às 11:54)

Chuvisca fraco.
Vento moderado .


----------



## WMeteo (10 Jan 2017 às 12:24)

Por aqui, e durante alguns segundos, também chuviscou. 
O céu mantém-se cinzento para Sul, registando-se agora uma abertura a Este.
O vento sopra de forma fraca. 

14,5.º C de temperatura.


----------



## remember (10 Jan 2017 às 13:32)

Boas terminei o RS com pratos hoje... agora já posso testar isto!

Actual: 16.8º C
HR: 68%
Pressão Atmosférica: 1028 hPa

Dados da estação mais próxima!

Actual: 16.5º C
HR: 73%
Pressão Atmosférica: 1028 hPa

Tenho uma Auriol daquelas de 9,99€ que vai estar esta semana de novo no Lidl e está com temperatura actual 16.7º C


----------



## TiagoLC (10 Jan 2017 às 13:39)

Boa tarde!
Por aqui também já vai chuviscando. Estão *15,7°C* e o vento vai soprando fraco com rajadas moderadas.


----------



## Candy (10 Jan 2017 às 13:53)

Boas,
Apenas referir que por Peniche, seguimos com vento moderado com rajadas bastantes marcadas, de norte. 
Cerca das 13h00 tivemos um aguaceiro miudinho mas que deu para molhar o chão. 
Continuamos com tempo muito húmido.


----------



## Candy (10 Jan 2017 às 14:02)

Volta a chuviscar.


----------



## Zulo (10 Jan 2017 às 15:23)

Zona da Cruz Quebrada,neste momento e praticamente durante toda a manhã....

Tivemos periodos de vento forte durante a manhã,neste momento o vento já acalmou e a tarde está até com uma temperatura amena, cerca de 15ºC aqui no sensor...


----------



## TiagoLC (10 Jan 2017 às 15:51)

Nuvens a ameaçar 




Pelo menos já dá para lavar as vistas. 
Estão *15,5°C*.


----------



## guisilva5000 (10 Jan 2017 às 15:52)

Auriol marcou *10,5ºC *de mínima

Estação WU marcou* 10,9ºC
*
Dia cinzento


----------



## WMeteo (10 Jan 2017 às 17:38)

Por aqui, o vento aumentou de velocidade, soprando agora por vezes de forma moderada.

13,7.ºC de temperatura.


----------



## criz0r (10 Jan 2017 às 17:41)

Boas, clara intensificação do vento tal como previsto, mantém-se o céu muito nublado porém sem registo de precipitação.


----------



## Zulo (10 Jan 2017 às 18:05)

Última imagem do dia,por aqui. Vento forte com rajada máxima (tirada com um software do telemovel,vale o que vale) de 34km/h, céu nublado com tons de roxo/rosa?


----------



## Rachie (10 Jan 2017 às 19:20)

Por Cacilhas temperaturas muito mais amenas. 9.9° de mínima e 14.8° de máxima. 

Não dei por quaisquer chuviscos,  está apenas muito vento, com rajadas bastante fortes. 

Sigo com 13.2°.


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Jan 2017 às 20:07)

Hoje já se notou bem que o dia de hoje não foi tão frio como o de ontem, mas bem ventoso, principalmente durante a madrugada, com vento moderado a forte.
mínima: 5.5ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Jan 2017 às 21:16)

Grande diferença o vento de Cascais para Alcabideche.
Por aqui sopra o dobro.
Por curiosidade usei a aplicação que mede o vento. Aqui na minha rua a velocidade média em 60 segundos foi de 11 m/s , com muitas rajadas em torno dos 15/16 m/s.
Não é grande instrumento de medição, mas sempre dá para ter uma ideia.Pela minha experiência do vento aqui da zona o vento que ouço lá fora representa valores superiores aos medidos pela o tmvl.
Boa ventania comparado com calmia dos últimos tempos.


----------



## WHORTAS (10 Jan 2017 às 23:13)

Boa noite.
Relativamente a temperaturas o dia por aqui foi assim:


----------



## DaniFR (10 Jan 2017 às 23:30)

*8,7ºC* com céu encoberto

Máxima: *13,4ºC*
Mínima: *4,1ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Jan 2017 às 23:33)

Vento algo intenso, com fortes rajadas sempre constantes.
A porta do prédio lá vai dando os estalos habituais em dias/noites ventosas.
*13,0ºC
*
A rajada máxima da estação de referencia foi de 64 km/h, aqui terá sido a vontade os 70/ 75 km/h.
Basta a ver que agora a referida estação regista vento a 25 km/h, nada a ver como que se passa por aqui neste preciso momento.
Tenho netatmos aqui a volta, muitas, infelizmente não são tão boas a registar o vento como sao a registar precipitação.


----------



## miguel (10 Jan 2017 às 23:57)

Boas

Rajada máxima aqui hoje de *51km/h* foi um dia frio devido ao vento mas não fosse isso e seria mais um dia bem ameno...

Máxima de *16,3ºC*
Mínima de* 9,3ºC*

Esta noite vai ser mais uma noite com mínima elevada na ordem dos 10ºC

Neste momento estão *13,1ºC *


----------



## Lousano (11 Jan 2017 às 00:19)

Boa noite.

Hoje uma noite menos fria que as anteriores, com Tactual 7,4°C.

O mês segue mais frio que a média, tal como aconteceu em Dezembro.

Venha a chuva para afastar esta geada que já começa a moer os ossos.


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Jan 2017 às 00:38)

Rajada de *68 km/h* agora mesmo.
O vento sopra a *36 km/h.*
Nota-se um claro aumento da intensidade.


----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Jan 2017 às 01:55)

Aumento de intensidade do vento, estores fazem cada vez mais barulho.

Pena não ter nenhuma estação perto a registar rajadas.

Edit: Parece que está crítico, não vou tão cedo dormir enquanto tiver esta barulhada.


----------



## windchill (11 Jan 2017 às 07:37)

Lindas cores matinais.... bom dia!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-G930F através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Jan 2017 às 08:50)

O vento mantém se forte.
Até se formou capacete na serra, incrível.
Algumas roupas arrancadas dos estendais, os meus vizinhos parece que ainda não perceberam a força da ventania nesta terra.  

Rajada máxima: 82 km/h!
Velocidade de vento máxima: 46 km/h

Já vi avisos amarelos com muito menos vento.
Isto quando entra a vertente sul da serra ao barulho... é complicado, os modelos ficam as aranhas...

Assim se entra em 2017 com rajadas de 82 km/h nada mau


----------



## criz0r (11 Jan 2017 às 09:41)

Bom dia, tal como esperado a temperatura mínima desta madrugada não foi tão baixa e fixou-se nos 11,9ºC.
O vento soprou moderado por vezes forte durante a noite mas entretanto registou-se uma acalmia considerável ao início da manhã.



jonas_87 disse:


> Rajada máxima: 82 km/h!
> Velocidade de vento máxima: 46 km/h



Impressionante esses valores, resides sem dúvida na Terra do vento!


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Jan 2017 às 10:34)

criz0r disse:


> Bom dia, tal como esperado a temperatura mínima desta madrugada não foi tão baixa e fixou-se nos 11,9ºC.
> O vento soprou moderado por vezes forte durante a noite mas entretanto registou-se uma acalmia considerável ao início da manhã.
> 
> 
> ...



Confesso que não esperava tanto vento, esteve de facto bem agressivo.
Sim é terra do vento, mas mais que isso é uma região de vento, podendo limitar a zona de forte nortada limitava-a da zona do Autódromo do Estoril (Aquilo é  Alcabideche, pormenores) até às praias. Depois existem terras que se destacam muito nesta zona em termos de vento desse mesmo perímetro, Malveira da Serra, Cabeço de Janes, Zambujeiro, Alcabideche, Figueira do Guincho e Murches.
Ha sitios bem piores que o local onde moro, o que é revelador da força do vento destas bandas.
A partir do momento que houve pessoas que mudaram de casa na zona do cabeço de Janes devido ao vento...ficamos esclarecidos. Uma estação nesse local é que era...
A propria A16 que passa atras da minha casa, tem como troço mais ventoso aqui em Alcabideche, certamente que muitos de vós já passaram de carro e sentiam a nortada violenta no carro.
Com tudo isto, nem preciso de falar da Peninha  para observar vendaveis, que por motivos obvios é o expoente maximo da nortada violenta. Para concluir, se não houvesse serra e por consequencia vertente sul, eu não tinha nem metade do vento que tenho por aqui.


----------



## criz0r (11 Jan 2017 às 12:04)

A Peninha é o local ideal para se colocar um anemómetro, penso que essa região seja tão extrema ao nível do vento derivado há sua posição geográfica em relação ao restante Litoral Oeste nacional (veja-se a ponta de Sagres como exemplo), o que mais me intriga nesta história toda é o facto de serem registados valores maiores de Nortada no verão do que em tempestades com predominância de ventos de Oeste ou Sudoeste.


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Jan 2017 às 12:09)

criz0r disse:


> A Peninha é o local ideal para se colocar um anemómetro, penso que essa região seja tão extrema ao nível do vento derivado há sua posição geográfica em relação ao restante Litoral Oeste nacional (veja-se a ponta de Sagres como exemplo), o que mais me intriga nesta história toda é o facto de serem registados valores maiores de Nortada no verão do que em tempestades com predominância de ventos de Oeste ou Sudoeste.



Como já disse algumas vezes esta zona tem um "cocktail de vento" basicamente é ventania do mar, dado a posicao mais a oeste, que se junta com o vento que acelera na vertente sul e varre esta zona. Assim se explica as rajadas maximas anuais serem practicamente sempre em meses de nortada.
Ha estudos antigos sobre isso.
Nos ultimos 2 anos  interessei-me mais pelo vento que faz aqui na zona, estou a pensar em comprar um aparelho, uma espécie de pequena turbina que regista o vento e rajadas.


----------



## miguel (11 Jan 2017 às 12:16)

jonas_87 disse:


> Assim se entra em 2017 com rajadas de 82 km/h nada mau



Brutal!!!

Isso não devo ter aqui durante o Ano inteiro!

Mínima hoje de *10,7ºC*

Rajada máxima *43km/h* (01:22)

Agora sol, vento nulo e *15,6ºC*


----------



## Zulo (11 Jan 2017 às 12:43)

Bom dia.
Está-se muito bem na rua,com um dia que eu diria Primaveril!


15ºC, vento a rondar os 12km/h.

Deixo registo fotográfico:







Cumprimentos a todos.


----------



## miguel (11 Jan 2017 às 13:08)

Mais um dia de Primavera em Pleno Inverno tuga 

Estão uns quentes 17,6ºC sem vento nenhum... a ver se hoje chega próximo dos 20ºC


----------



## miguel (11 Jan 2017 às 14:22)

Que calor!! estão 19,0ºC, mas já foi aos *19,4ºC* que foi a máxima até agora


----------



## criz0r (11 Jan 2017 às 18:05)

Boas, Alvalade (Lisboa) a liderar com a máxima a chegar aos 21,5ºC, efeito cidade preponderante nesta temperatura e Mora com 21,1ºC logo atrás. Temperaturas notáveis tendo em conta que estamos a falar de Janeiro.


----------



## remember (11 Jan 2017 às 19:07)

Máxima de 21º C  agora sigo com 15º C. Está no sobe e desce 15.1º 15.2º e depois volta aos 15º!
Vamos ver se é desta que acerto com o RS


----------



## miguel (11 Jan 2017 às 19:15)

Máxima de* 20,1ºC* dia muito quente, tem sido dias seguidos com máximas acima dos 15ºC mas isto já é um extremo valente!

Agora estão ainda uns quentes *16,5ºC* com vento nulo


----------



## remember (11 Jan 2017 às 19:18)

miguel disse:


> Máxima de* 20,1ºC* dia muito quente, tem sido dias seguidos com máximas acima dos 15ºC mas isto já é um extremo valente!
> 
> Agora estão ainda uns quentes *16,5ºC* com vento nulo



Quer dizer que hoje a máxima do ano foi ultrapassada?


----------



## miguel (11 Jan 2017 às 19:20)

remember disse:


> Quer dizer que hoje a máxima do ano foi ultrapassada?



 Ate agora sim esta foi a máxima do Ano, espero que só seja batida em Março ou Abril a partir de agora! chega de extremos quentes...


----------



## TiagoLC (11 Jan 2017 às 19:23)

Boas!
Pela 2° vez neste inverno consegui andar de calções. 
Máxima de *19,2°C*.
Neste momento, estão *14,8°C* e vento nulo.


----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Jan 2017 às 19:46)

Mínima:* 11,9ºC*
Máxima: *19,9ºC 
*
O Auriol exposto à radiação conseguiu chegar aos 39ºC 
Mínima: 10,8ºC


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Jan 2017 às 20:07)

Por aqui hoje também foi um dia bem ameno, mas durante a madrugada passada o vento ainda assobiava bem, com rajadas moderadas.


----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Jan 2017 às 20:45)

criz0r disse:


> Boas, Alvalade (Lisboa) a liderar com a máxima a chegar aos 21,5ºC, efeito cidade preponderante nesta temperatura e Mora com 21,1ºC logo atrás. Temperaturas notáveis tendo em conta que estamos a falar de Janeiro.



Capaz de ter sido a estação a liderar não só Portugal mas também a Europa. 

É bom para o turismo, querem Invernos calmos e amenos? Venham para Portugal!


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Jan 2017 às 21:10)

miguel disse:


> Brutal!!!
> 
> Isso não devo ter aqui durante o Ano inteiro!



Boas,

Desconfio que existe algum interruptor aqui na zona, e  volta e meia ligam o vendaval sem avisar. 
Sim é efectivamente um valor brutal, mais pela surpresa dadas as previsões.
Parece que tive uma velocidade maxima de vento (46 km/) superior a tua rajada.
Por alguma razão  no verão vou para a tua zona. 
_________

T.minima: *12,5ºC*
T.máxima: *18,4ºC*
Rajada máxima: *82,1 km/h*
Velocidade máxima de vento:* 46 km/h
*
A lestada nocturna foi potente, esta manhã ainda vi alguns caixotes do lixo deitados.

Neste momento nota-se um ar meio morno: *14,3ºC*
O vento ainda sopra moderado com algumas rajadas intensas.


----------



## miguel (11 Jan 2017 às 21:55)

A noite segue calminha sem grandes variações na temperatura vai descendo muito ligeiramente, estão ainda 12.0ºC com vento nulo


----------



## DaniFR (11 Jan 2017 às 22:49)

Por aqui, *11,1ºC*, nevoeiro cerrado e vão caindo uns borrifos que mal se notam mas já se vê o chão molhado e as caleiras já pingam.

Máxima: *16,9ºC*
Mínima: *3,4ºC*


----------



## MSantos (11 Jan 2017 às 22:49)

Boa noite!
Hoje tivemos um autêntico dia de Primavera aqui pelo Sul do Ribatejo, nem pareceu Inverno...

Por agora ainda 10.3ºC.


----------



## Rachie (12 Jan 2017 às 08:07)

Bom dia,

Bastante nevoeiro por Almada e Lisboa.

Neste momento em Benfica, aqui de dentro do escritório, parece-me que está a ficar mais denso. Já não se vê o Estádio da Luz daqui da Torre Oriente do Colombo


----------



## srr (12 Jan 2017 às 08:25)

Bom dia,

Ontem uma tarde de primavera, fora do tempo. as 15h ao Sol andava se bem de manga curta .

8º com Nevoeiro Cerrado.


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Jan 2017 às 08:32)

Nascer do sol:





O nevoeiro começa a cerrar bastante.


----------



## remember (12 Jan 2017 às 09:00)

Bom dia,

Nevoeiro cerrado por aqui, temperatura actual de 8.8º C a minima foi de 7.6º C


----------



## criz0r (12 Jan 2017 às 10:20)

Bom dia, mínima de 9,2ºC e nevoeiro muito cerrado, talvez do mais agressivo deste Outono/Inverno. A visibilidade em Almada era inferior a 50 metros de tal forma que mal via o prédio á frente da minha casa.
Sigo por Entrecampos ainda com algum nevoeiro mas parece já estar a levantar. Vento fraco.


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Jan 2017 às 10:31)

Bom dia a todos. Por aqui está nevoeiro cerrado e tempo muito húmido. Está tudo molhado e sente-se cair humidade que molha tudo.


----------



## Geopower (12 Jan 2017 às 11:00)

bom dia, nevoeiro começa a dissipar-se por Telheiras. 11.5ºC.


----------



## miguel (12 Jan 2017 às 14:03)

Boas

Mínima de* 6,9ºC*

Agora o nevoeiro já levantou o sol brilha com vento nulo e temperatura a aquecer bem a esta hora, já estão *17,2ºC* é mais um dia  de calor para Janeiro


----------



## Gilmet (12 Jan 2017 às 14:04)

Boa tarde,

Anteontem o dia (e a noite) foram muitos similares aos de Verão, com nortada violenta e Stratus Fractus ao fim do dia, e inclusivé o típico capacete em Sintra. Já ontem, o vento abrandou, dando lugar a uma tarde quente e muito agradável, com máxima de *17,0ºC*! A mínima ficou-se pelos *10,6ºC*.

Hoje, mínima de *8,6ºC* com nevoeiro durante a madrugada, e actuais 14,6ºC com céu encoberto por Estratocumulus. O vento sopra em geral fraco.


----------



## Tufao André (12 Jan 2017 às 15:22)

Dia começa com bastante nevoeiro que se foi dissipando gradualmente ao longo da manha, mantendo-se no entanto o céu muito nublado por nuvens baixas até a hora de almoço. Já começou a abrir ao inicio a tarde.
Nota-se bem a diferença de temperatura em relação a ontem! *15,3ºC *actuais em contraste com os quase 20 ontem...
Vento fraco de N

Mínima de *9,1ºC *

Nota: Pelo facto de a estação ter estado off durante os últimos dias, so hoje tive acesso aos registos desta semana e posso informar que como previsto foi registada a mínima mais baixa deste inverno na madrugada de 2ªf: *4,6ºC*  Deve ser batida na próxima semana, caso se mantenham estas gélidas previsões...


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Jan 2017 às 15:36)

Mínima de *9,1ºC*
Máxima tocou nos *15,6ºC*

Auriol marcou* 7,8ºC*


----------



## criz0r (12 Jan 2017 às 16:18)

Boas, o nevoeiro dissipou-se em grande parte embora ainda persista alguma neblina aqui pela região.
A tarde está agradável com uma temperatura digamos que amena.


----------



## miguel (12 Jan 2017 às 16:19)

Foi calor de pouca dura! 

Nevoeiro em altura e sempre sem sol!

Máxima de *17,2ºC* 
Mínima de *6,9ºC* 

Rajada máxima *2km/h* 

Acumulados *0,2mm* da humidade 

Agora estão 14,9ºC com vento nulo

PS: Ontem a esta hora tinha 20ºC


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Jan 2017 às 18:53)

O dia por aqui acordou com nevoeiro, que ainda começou a cair a "morrinha" por voltas das 6:15 da manhã.


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Jan 2017 às 20:38)

Boas,

Dia sem grande história,
Amanhã já devo ter algumas rajadas fortes.
*13,0ºC* de momento.

O que dizer do que aí vem?
Belo grizo, infelizmente vejo "demasiado" vento  , duvido que aqui desça tanto como é previsto, ainda que quando surgem estas massas de ar deste calibre, o ar frio instalado é tanto que a temperatura desce bem mesmo com vento fraco. 
Seria interessante ter uma reedição de uma madrugada de 2014  onde registei -2,7ºC no Pisão com direito a gelo na estrada e gotas congeladas em sinais de transito.
Acho que será um evento brutal nas terras do costume, principalmente a madrugada de Sexta.
Será desta que Seiça vai aos -7ºC /-8ºC acho que existe potencial para isso.
Embora seja ar bem seco, os vales geram sempre muita humidade, portanto as geadas prometem ser potentes, não me admirava nada que ocorra rebentamento de alguns contadores de agua devido ao congelamento. Ha falta de chuva teremos um bom evento de frio.


----------



## criz0r (13 Jan 2017 às 10:26)

Bom dia, mínima de 11,9ºC. As próximas duas madrugada prometem ser gélidas, e que dizer da próxima semana!
Já que não temos o elemento mais precioso que é mais que necessário ao menos que venha o frio  .


----------



## WMeteo (13 Jan 2017 às 10:29)

Bom dia.

Por aqui, 11,6.ºC neste momento. O céu encontra-se encoberto e o vento sopra de forma fraca.


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Jan 2017 às 10:47)

*12,3ºC*
Vento de leste a *21 km/h.*
Será um dia fresco.
Das próximas 2 madrugadas  para aqui espero uma mínima decente no Domingo,a desta madrugada é para esquecer, vento a 25 km/ 30 km/h.

Entretanto acerca do vento do dia  11, a estação do cabo Raso registou uma rajada  máxima de 69 km/h, contra os 82,1 km/h daqui perto. Isto acontece com alguma frequencia, o factor altitude mesmo que seja cota 100 mts, sobrepoem-se  as rajadas registadas junto ao mar, claro que falo em ventos fortes do quadrante norte como foi o caso.
Tive então a rajada máxima mais alta de todas as estações amadoras e da rede IPMA, não me espanta, no verão isso é banal.

As  3 rajadas mais intensas da referida estação foram:

82,1 km/h
74 km/h
72,4 km/h


----------



## MSantos (13 Jan 2017 às 11:51)

Bom dia.

Manhã de Sol mas ventosa aqui pelas lezírias, o vento aumenta a sensação de frio.

Na próxima madrugada a geada deverá estar de volta. 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


A partir da próxima semana estarei a reportar de um novo local de seguimento, irei para *Leiria*.


----------



## miguel (13 Jan 2017 às 12:46)

Boas

Mínima alta de *10,0ºC* mas deve ser batida antes das 00h

Agora céu limpo, vento moderado que aumenta o frio porque se não fosse o vento não estava frio! tão *14,0ºC*...


----------



## Gilmet (13 Jan 2017 às 15:29)

Boa tarde,

Frescura e alguns Cumulus Mediocris e Stratus Fractus a marcar esta tarde de vento fraco a moderado.
Após mínima de *9,2ºC*, sigo agora com 11,9ºC.

Ontem, máxima de *14,9ºC*.


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Jan 2017 às 15:36)

Mínima de *9,9ºC*, interessante que o Auriol marcou exatamente o mesmo.


----------



## DaniFR (13 Jan 2017 às 17:55)

Boa tarde

*9,1ºC*
Dia de sol, mas marcado pelo vento fraco a moderado que diminuía a sensação térmica. 

Máxima de *11,8ºC* e mínima de *4,1ºC*, que espero que seja batidas antes da meia-noite.


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Jan 2017 às 18:11)

O dia por aqui foi muito ventoso, agora mal o sol se pôs, já não se pode estar na rua com frio.


----------



## miguel (13 Jan 2017 às 18:54)

Boas

Aqui a máxima foi de *14,3ºC
*
Rajada máxima de* 41,8km/h*

Agora estão *10,5ºC* a caminho de bater  a mínima 

O Wind Chill mínima até agora foi de *8,8ºC*


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Jan 2017 às 19:42)

Boas!
O dia, em geral, foi fresco devido à persistência do vento de norte.
Continua fresco, estando já *10,8°C* neste momento. A madrugada promete. 
A primeira quinzena de Janeiro a passar e a falta de chuva começa a ser preocupante. O mês segue com, apenas, *12,5 mm*.


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Jan 2017 às 19:46)

Temperatura já quase abaixo dos 10ºC e a fazer nova mínima de hoje.

Máxima: *14,2ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (13 Jan 2017 às 20:41)

Boa noite,

Mínimas a serem batidas consecutivamente. Sigo com *8,1ºC*.

A máxima ficou-se pelos *12,6ºC*.


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Jan 2017 às 21:57)

Boas,

T.Máxima: 13,2 graus
T.minima/actual: 9,9 graus

Dados de vento.
Velocidade máxima de vento: 32 km/h
Velocidade média diária: 20 km/h
Rajadas máxima: 52 km/h


----------



## david 6 (13 Jan 2017 às 22:17)

8.1ºC, está vento ainda


----------



## DaniFR (13 Jan 2017 às 22:23)

Vai arrefecendo..
*3,4ºC*, actual mínima.


----------



## david 6 (13 Jan 2017 às 22:51)

7.5ºC, o vento hoje não desaparece...


----------



## MSantos (13 Jan 2017 às 23:23)

david 6 disse:


> 7.5ºC, o vento hoje não desaparece...



Aqui 20km ao lado registo neste momento os mesmos 7.5ºC que tinhas há cerca meia hora.  
Noite calma, sente-se uma leve brisa.


----------



## miguel (13 Jan 2017 às 23:39)

Temperatura de 9,3ºC, ainda não é hoje que tenho uma noite muitoo fria...só lá para Quinta e Sexta bato os 3ºC deste inverno miserável...


----------



## guisilva5000 (14 Jan 2017 às 00:07)

Mínima ficou nos* 8,6ºC*, aguardemos os 6ºC previstos.


----------



## MSantos (14 Jan 2017 às 00:16)

A temperatura Continua a baixar lentamente por aqui, por agora 6.9ºC.

A descida da temperatura desta noite já deverá dar para uma geada ligeira amanha de manhã.


----------



## david 6 (14 Jan 2017 às 00:34)

7.2ºC, vento + vento e + vento, até Coruche, no vale do sorraia, também não sai da casa dos 7ºC graças ao vento, posso já esquecer a geada


----------



## david 6 (14 Jan 2017 às 00:38)

MSantos disse:


> Aqui 20km ao lado registo neste momento os mesmos 7.5ºC que tinhas há cerca meia hora.
> Noite calma, sente-se uma leve brisa.



isto hoje está vento, a minha temperatura não sai dos 7ºC e mesmo Coruche que é sempre mais fria também não sai dos 7ºC, para este lado está mais vento que o normal a esta hora infelizmente, se o vento não acalmar é hoje que tens a minima mais baixa


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Jan 2017 às 00:40)

*9,2°C *por aqui. Sopra uma brisa bem fraquinha. A noite vai bem encaminhada.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Jan 2017 às 00:53)

9,8 graus e vento moderado pois claro.
Estou para ver o windchill que irá fazer para a semana... vai ser um choque térmico brutal.
O Foreca mete 8  graus de máxima para quarta por aqui...surreal.


----------



## Tufao André (14 Jan 2017 às 01:57)

Diz algo fresco e bastante desagradável devido ao vento moderado, por vezes forte, de N!
Apenas *13,8°C *de máxima e rajadas em torno dos 45/50 km/h em particular durante a tarde.
De momento está bem mais calmo, mas fraco suficiente para provocar uma brisa nada agradável... *8,5°C actuais* em descida lenta!
Mínima do dia acabou por ser registada perto das 0h: 9,2°C


----------



## MSantos (14 Jan 2017 às 02:21)

david 6 disse:


> 7.2ºC, vento + vento e + vento, até Coruche, no vale do sorraia, também não sai da casa dos 7ºC graças ao vento, posso já esquecer a geada



O vento vai parar lá para o meio da madrugada e aí vais me ganhar, mas não seria a primeira vez que tenho minimas mais baixas que as tuas, embora seja raro. 

Por agora 5.6ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (14 Jan 2017 às 05:32)

Boa madrugada,

A mínima de ontem ficou-se pelos *7,7ºC*, mesmo antes de o dia terminar.

De momento, a habitual brisa, e 6,4ºC. A temperatura não deverá descer muito mais até ao nascer-do-Sol.


----------



## WHORTAS (14 Jan 2017 às 07:29)

Bom dia.
Por aqui mais frio do que esperava


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Jan 2017 às 07:50)

7,5 graus e vento moderado a forte.
Lestada cortante porra.


----------



## DaniFR (14 Jan 2017 às 08:19)

-0,9°C e uma boa camada de geada.


----------



## WMeteo (14 Jan 2017 às 10:24)

Bom dia. 

Por aqui, céu limpo e sol.

Neste momento, 10,3.ºC.


----------



## MSantos (14 Jan 2017 às 11:26)

Bom dia.

Manhã fresca de Sol, registei 2.6ºC de temperatura mínima, a próxima noite deverá ser ainda mais fria.


----------



## WMeteo (14 Jan 2017 às 13:00)

Neste momento, 12,7.ºC de temperatura, com o vento a soprar de forma fraca. Céu azul e sol.

A mínima foi de 6,1.ºC.


----------



## david 6 (14 Jan 2017 às 13:13)

como esperava minima "alta" para mim graças ao vento que demorou mais que o normal, foi de *2.8ºC*, MSantos ficaste na frente por 2 decimas 
próxima noite já espero ser mais interessante

actual *12.8ºC* e vento


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Jan 2017 às 13:22)

Boas!
Por aqui a mínima foi de *7,9°C*.
O dia segue bastante fresco, estando agora *12,5°C*.


----------



## guisilva5000 (14 Jan 2017 às 15:28)

Auriol marcou mínima de* 6,2ºC
*
WU:
Mínima: *7,5ºC*
Máxima: *14,2ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Jan 2017 às 15:59)

Extremos:* 7,5ºC* / *12,6ºC*
T.actual:* 12,1ºC
*
Dia bem fresco devido ao vento.
O windchill teve ter ido aos 2ºC/3ºC, na próxima semana deve ir aos -2ºC/-3ºC
Rajada máxima: *50 km/h*
Velocidade máxima de vento: *27 km/h*


----------



## Gilmet (14 Jan 2017 às 16:08)

Boa tarde,

Hoje: *5,2ºC* a *11,5ºC*, seguindo actualmente com 11,3ºC, a iniciar a descida.

Vento fraco e céu limpo.


----------



## WMeteo (14 Jan 2017 às 17:20)

Extremos de temperatura de hoje: Mínima de *6,1.ºC*; Máxima de *14,2.ºC*.

Temperatura actual de *11,4.ºC*.

O vento sopra de forma fraca. Céu limpo.


----------



## david 6 (14 Jan 2017 às 18:20)

*9.9ºC*


----------



## WMeteo (14 Jan 2017 às 19:08)

A temperatura continua em descida, registando neste momento *8.8.ºC*.


----------



## miguel (14 Jan 2017 às 19:10)

Máxima de 14,1ºC

Agora vento nulo e 10,3ºC

Temperaturas normais para Janeiro sem onda nenhuma de frio como os otarios dos média falam...


----------



## david 6 (14 Jan 2017 às 19:15)

*8.3ºC*, mas ainda está vento fraco (2/3km/h) portanto a descida ainda não está acentuada


----------



## meko60 (14 Jan 2017 às 19:17)

Boa noite!
Temperatura perfeitamente suportável, 10,5ºC e com vento quase nulo.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Jan 2017 às 19:23)

*10,1ºC*
Vento a *22 km/h.*
windchill: *7,2ºC
*
O frio vai entrar quarta, é aguardar.


----------



## rmsg (14 Jan 2017 às 19:28)

Boa noite.
*3,2 ºC* e vento sem significado.


----------



## MSantos (14 Jan 2017 às 19:51)

david 6 disse:


> como esperava minima "alta" para mim graças ao vento que demorou mais que o normal, foi de *2.8ºC*, MSantos ficaste na frente por 2 decimas
> próxima noite já espero ser mais interessante
> 
> actual *12.8ºC* e vento



VITÓRIA!! 
Mas na próxima noite não devo ter hipóteses, por agora vou nos 8.9ºC.


----------



## david 6 (14 Jan 2017 às 20:22)

aqui *7.2ºC*, mas ainda um vento fraquito, desaparece vento!


----------



## Gilmet (14 Jan 2017 às 20:26)

Boa noite,

Fresquinho, com *7,0ºC*, uma temperatura agradável para jantar. 
Vento fraco.


----------



## DaniFR (14 Jan 2017 às 20:41)

Boa noite

*3,4ºC*
Mínima de* -0,9ºC* e máxima de *11,5ºC*, dados do sensor que tenho no jardim protegido com RS.

Já o termómetro Auriol que tenho no carro registou uma mínima de *-3ºC*, sensor exterior, e o sensor que está dentro do carro desceu aos -2,5ºC. 

A estação de Coimbra, Bencanta marcava -1,3ºC às 8h.


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Jan 2017 às 21:07)

Boas!
O dia foi bastante fresco. A máxima não passou dos *13,4°C*.
Descobri um spot espectacular mesmo aqui ao pé. Nesta foto podem ver a vila de Carnaxide e a serra de Sintra lá ao fundo:





Mal posso esperar por Abril/Maio para tirar umas fotos às trovoadas. 
Neste momento, sigo com *9,2°C*. Não se sente muito frio.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Jan 2017 às 21:33)

*8,5ºC* estaveis.

Quarta de manhã a ir para o trabalho vai ser puxado. 
O windchill julgo estar mal calculado, dá cerca de -3ºC.
Nem consigo imaginar na Peninha.

Nota: 9 m/s = 32,4 km/h


----------



## david 6 (14 Jan 2017 às 21:52)

vou beber um café a Coruche, tenho *6.3ºC* com ainda vento fraco, va la ver ventinho desaparece :C, está mais fraco que ontem


----------



## Gilmet (14 Jan 2017 às 21:55)

Continua a descida lenta apesar do vento fraco e constante.

6,4ºC.


----------



## meko60 (14 Jan 2017 às 22:03)

Por aqui vai nos 9,3ºC.Vento nulo.


----------



## Pedro Mindz (14 Jan 2017 às 22:13)

8.9ºC e a descer por aqui.

P.S. 34,9º de máxima durante o dia de hoje por causa de ter o sensor de medição de temperatura exposta á radiação solar (penso que seja isso visto ser apenas amador). O que posso fazer ao sensor para que isso nao aconteça?

Obrigado!


----------



## MSantos (14 Jan 2017 às 22:41)

Boa noite!

Temperatura vai caindo por aqui, estamos agora nos 5.4ºC.


----------



## miguel (14 Jan 2017 às 23:07)

Aqui estão 7,4ºC com vento nulo


----------



## Geiras (14 Jan 2017 às 23:09)

Caríssimos!! Algueirão-Mem Martins, Sintra!!


----------



## jorge1990 (14 Jan 2017 às 23:10)

Boa noite
*Temperatura*: 9.2ºC
*Humidade*: 60%
*Pressão*: 1030mb


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Jan 2017 às 23:15)

Geiras disse:


> Caríssimos!! Algueirão-Mem Martins, Sintra!!


Valor exagerado, não?


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Jan 2017 às 23:17)

Geiras disse:


> Caríssimos!! Algueirão-Mem Martins, Sintra!!



Elaa, qual é o local exacto??
Parece-me estranho o valor lol


----------



## Geiras (14 Jan 2017 às 23:26)

Exagerado não, tendo em conta a localização! O termómetro do Opel nunca falha!

https://www.google.pt/maps/@38.8088...4!1s1wPtZhBlib9SIGBWK1c2jg!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## DaniFR (14 Jan 2017 às 23:32)

*1,4ºC*, vai descendo lentamente.

Seiça segue com *-2,3ºC* e já atingiu a mínima registada na última madrugada.
Alvega também segue bem encaminhada com* -1,6ºC* às 23h.


----------



## remember (14 Jan 2017 às 23:38)

Boa noite, 8.8°C por aqui... a máxima hoje foi mais baixa... Vamos ver até onde vai a mínima hoje, ontem tive 6.9°C Antes de mexer no RS ando a fazer um levantamento de max e min da minha estação e ao mesmo tempo comparo com as duas estações mais próximas, as mesmas poderão ter algumas diferenças devido à minha proximidade do Rio Tejo?


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Jan 2017 às 23:42)

Muito lentamente vai descendo. Estão *9,0°C*. O vento vai soprando fraco e continua persistente.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Jan 2017 às 23:54)

Geiras disse:


> Exagerado não, tendo em conta a localização! O termómetro do Opel nunca falha!
> 
> https://www.google.pt/maps/@38.8088...4!1s1wPtZhBlib9SIGBWK1c2jg!2e0!7i13312!8i6656



Sim, o termometro do Opel é bastante bom, o nunca falhar acho que ninguem tem certeza disso.
Olha, mediste com outro sensor? Vi o local, não parece ser nada de especial para justificar esse valor. Já havia gelo/geada nos carros,ervas, caixotes do lixo ?
Acho que nas "redondezas", dificilmente se registaria tal valor, só vejo dois sítios possíveis, vale do rio Cabrela e Vale do rio Lizandro(Troço Cheleiros-Carvalhal) principalmente o ultimo.


----------



## MSantos (14 Jan 2017 às 23:57)

Olá de novo!

Por agora registo 4.2ºC e ainda temos toda a noite com potencial para arrefecer, espero uma mínima entre -1ºC/1ºC, amanha veremos se estava certo!


----------



## Pedro Mindz (15 Jan 2017 às 00:02)

Boa noite, a temperatura de noite parece estar correta (sigo com 8,1º) mas durante o dia dispara-me para valores ridiculos porque penso ser da radiação que atinge o sensor. O que posso fazer para contrariar isso?

Obrigado.


----------



## WHORTAS (15 Jan 2017 às 00:03)

ZERO ?? !!


----------



## MSantos (15 Jan 2017 às 01:23)

Despeço-me com 3.0ºC. 

Noite calma sem vento, lá fora já se nota a geada sobre as superfícies.


----------



## Tufao André (15 Jan 2017 às 01:39)

Noite mais fria que ontem com a temperatura em descida lenta... Levo já *6,3°C *
A humidade no entanto ainda não é grande coisa pra geada e potenciar a inversão, apenas estão cerca de 70%. O vento por outro lado tem enfraquecido bastante e já se encontra nulo! Espero mínima de 4 graus vamos lá ver...

Dia mais normal de inverno com os seguintes extremos: 6,7°C / 13,8°C mas muito desagradável devido ao vento fraco a moderado de NE praticamente todo o dia!


----------



## AndréFrade (15 Jan 2017 às 01:45)

*0,5ºC* neste momento junto ao Pinhal Novo!


----------



## david 6 (15 Jan 2017 às 02:10)

voltei sigo com *0.5ºC*, dei ali uma volta no vale no centro da Fajarda e o carro marcava 0ºC depois vim para a minha rua e subiu para 0.5, que é o que tenho agora

o meu carro em Coruche já tinha gelo no vidro e o que ficou aqui em casa o vidro exposto também tem


----------



## Tufao André (15 Jan 2017 às 02:45)

Despeço-me com *5,5°C*!!  Uma noite muito bem encaminhada...


----------



## AndréFrade (15 Jan 2017 às 02:58)

*-2.2ºC* em Canha (Montijo)


----------



## david 6 (15 Jan 2017 às 03:16)

AndréFrade disse:


> *-2.2ºC* em Canha (Montijo)



Canha tem o clima mais parecido com Coruche do que propriamente com o Montijo 


entretanto por aqui já tive *-0.1ºC*, mas apareceu agora uma brisa (0.5/1km/h) que foi logo o suficiente para a temperatura estagnar, sigo com *0.2ºC *


----------



## guisilva5000 (15 Jan 2017 às 03:16)

A estação da Amadora está sem vento nenhum, o resultado é que já vai nos* 5,4ºC
*
Na minha zona o Auriol marca 6ºC, imagino no vale do Jamor


----------



## Gilmet (15 Jan 2017 às 03:27)

5,8ºC por aqui. 

Leve brisa.


----------



## Zulo (15 Jan 2017 às 05:15)

2°C neste momento no terraço..


----------



## WHORTAS (15 Jan 2017 às 08:04)

Bom dia.
-2.6℃


----------



## lsalvador (15 Jan 2017 às 08:49)

Tomar com a mínima do ano -3.8°C


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Jan 2017 às 09:19)

Boas,
Mínima: 6,2 graus


Seiça teve uma mínima agressiva de -5,4 graus. A mínima mais baixa da estação é de -5,8 graus. A estação está instalada desde fevereiro de 2014.
Nesta semana continuo acreditar que a estação pode ir aos -7/-8 graus.


----------



## jorge1990 (15 Jan 2017 às 10:07)

Bom dia
*Temperatura*: 8.1
*Humidade: *79%
*Pressão*: 1034 hPa


----------



## DaniFR (15 Jan 2017 às 10:39)

Mínima de -1,6°C.


----------



## romeupaz (15 Jan 2017 às 10:42)

Leiria Mínima: -1.9ºC


----------



## david 6 (15 Jan 2017 às 11:33)

minima de *-2.1ºC*

actual *11ºC*


----------



## miguel (15 Jan 2017 às 11:37)

Boas

Mínima nada por ai alem, ficou nos *4,1ºC *até terça é a subir ligeiramente...

Agora sol e mais sol com 10,8ºC


----------



## Geiras (15 Jan 2017 às 11:44)

11H30 E o cenário no local da fotografia dos 0,5ºC postada ontem é este!


----------



## rmsg (15 Jan 2017 às 12:39)

Mínima: *-2,6 ºC*
Actual: *6,2 ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (15 Jan 2017 às 12:45)

Bom dia,

A madrugada foi um _fiasco_ por aqui. 

Temperatura a estabilizar antes de o Sol nascer e mínima de *5,2ºC* (igual à de ontem).

De momento sigo já com 11,1ºC e céu limpo. Vento fraco/nulo.


----------



## Pedro Mindz (15 Jan 2017 às 12:50)

Boa tarde, mínima de 4,1º.


----------



## guisilva5000 (15 Jan 2017 às 12:51)

Mínima de *4,1°C*, interessante que apesar da distância o Auriol marcou exatamente o mesmo.


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Jan 2017 às 13:06)

Bom dia a todos. As mínimas devem ter sido baixas por cá, suspeito que devem ter sido negativas. A geada desta noite foi muito forte e manteve-se no meu terreno pelo menos até ás 11h.


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Jan 2017 às 13:10)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Bom dia a todos. As mínimas devem ter sido baixas por cá, suspeito que devem ter sido negativas. A geada desta noite foi muito forte e manteve-se no meu terreno pelo menos até ás 11h.



Não tarda deve sair um post da proteccao civil de Ourem, as estradas vao virar pistas de gelo.
Este evento promete ser mais agressivo dos ultimos 3 anos( estou me a regular através dos dados de Seiça), em termos de mínimas.


----------



## miguel (15 Jan 2017 às 13:30)

Gilmet disse:


> A madrugada foi um _*fiasco*_ por aqui.



Tens de pagar direitos de autor! Mas realmente esta "vaga de frio polar" é um fiasco lolol venha a Siberiana

Aqui estão *13,7ºC* com veto nulo


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Jan 2017 às 13:31)

jonas_87 disse:


> Não tarda deve sair um post da proteccao civil de Ourem, as estradas vao virar pistas de gelo.
> Este evento promete ser mais agressivo dos ultimos 3 anos( estou me a regular através dos dados de Seiça), em termos de mínimas.


Sim concordo completamente. O normal todos os anos é ter uma ou duas vezes por ano os -3C da praxe, mas nos ultimos 2 anos penso que nem a negativo a temperatura chegou...

Edit: Para dia 19 o meteo do Técnico prevê -4.3C de mínima para a minha localização!


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Jan 2017 às 14:01)

Boa tarde!
A mínima foi um bocado fraquinha. 
Não baixou dos* 6,8°C*.
Por agora sigo com* 13,9°C*. Está mais quente que ontem.


----------



## WMeteo (15 Jan 2017 às 14:08)

Boa tarde.

Temperatura Mínima de *3,7.ºC*.

Neste momento, *13,8.ºC*. Céu limpo e sol.


----------



## miguel (15 Jan 2017 às 14:20)

Sigo com 14,1ºC e vento nulo


----------



## DaniFR (15 Jan 2017 às 15:36)

Mínimas no termómetro auriol






Geada. Fotos tiradas às 10h


----------



## david 6 (15 Jan 2017 às 15:53)

dados do dia:

como já disse a minima foi de *-2.1ºC* e a máxima foi de *14.2ºC*,actual de *13.8ºC*

daqui a pouco já vou para Setúbal, infelizmente não vou cá estar para ver as minimas gélidas que vou ter (espero eu) só vou ver quando vier na sexta à noite


----------



## miguel (15 Jan 2017 às 15:55)

Máxima por aqui de *14,7ºC*

Agora estão *14,3ºC *


----------



## jorge1990 (15 Jan 2017 às 16:09)

Boa tarde
*Temperatura*: 11.8ºC
*Humidade*: 48%


----------



## Geopower (15 Jan 2017 às 17:44)

Telheiras segue com 12.1ºC. Vento fraco.
Extremos do dia: 
6.7ºC
13.8ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Jan 2017 às 17:48)

Boas,
Extremos: *6,2ºC* / *13,5ºC*

Agora: *10,5ºC* e vento moderado.

Hoje ao andar de bicicleta notei uma diferença considerável no ar, ar muito seco, esta lestada simplesmente não deixa humidade nenhuma, isto para actual seca é simplesmente terrivel, então em locais expostos ao vento...
Salvem-se os vales que geram sempre muita  humidade, caso o vento não apareça claro.


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Jan 2017 às 17:58)

A temperatura começa a descer rapidamente. Estão* 10,4°C*, mas não se sente muito frio.
Máxima: *14,4°C*
Tentarei deslocar-me ao vale do jamor, na quinta feira, para fazer uns registos. Tenho sorte porque o rio passa a uns 300 metros da minha escola.


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Jan 2017 às 18:16)

9,8ºC


O Arpege já mete  na quarta de manhã, nesta zona em particular, vento de 40 km/h  rajadas de 75km/ 80 km/h .
Tendo em conta que estarão uns 4/5ºC, estou feito.


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Jan 2017 às 18:35)

Hoje o dia por aqui acordou com uma boa camada de geada, eram 10 da manhã e ainda tinha o pomar na parte sombria, coberto de geada, como se pode ver na foto.
Até os nabos estavam todos torcidos, bem como as favas.

A tarde foi amena até as 16:30, hora em que se começa logo a notar o arrefecimento.
Esta tarde já estive a proteger as plantas mais sensiveis, para ver se elas conseguem resistir, o ano passado conseguiram-se safar porque a geada foi pouca, e elas agora já estão enormes.


----------



## WMeteo (15 Jan 2017 às 18:59)

Neste momento, sigo com *9,2.ºC*.


----------



## remember (15 Jan 2017 às 19:41)

Mínima de 3.7°C e máxima de 14.9°C, de momento sigo já com 9.2°C e a saga de testes continua...


----------



## Gilmet (15 Jan 2017 às 20:16)

miguel disse:


> Tens de pagar direitos de autor! Mas realmente esta "vaga de frio polar" é um fiasco lolol venha a Siberiana



Pago um café da próxima vez que for a Setúbal! 

---

Máxima de *12,0ºC *numa tarde de céu limpo e vento fraco/nulo.

Numa volta que dei hoje registei, a Sul de Mafra...
... às 17:05, 9,6ºC na Aldeia da Mata Pequena;
... às 17:45, 7,9ºC na periferia do Penedo de Lexim;
... às *18:14*, *3,7ºC* num vale ao lado do rio Lisandro, em Cheleiros.
Naturalmente depois do último valor a temperatura foi subindo com a viagem, estabilizando entre os 6ºC e os 7ºC.

Já em Mira-Sintra, o termómetro "oficial" relata 7,4ºC.


----------



## Rachie (15 Jan 2017 às 20:29)

AndréFrade disse:


> *-2.2ºC* em Canha (Montijo)


Cresci lá perto. Antigamente era bastante normal nesta altura do ano. Tanto frio lá passei 

Mínima de hoje 7.6° e máxima de 10.6°. Vamos ver o que esta vaga siberiana reserva a Cacilhas.


----------



## criz0r (15 Jan 2017 às 20:39)

Boa noite, de volta a casa mas a destacar a temperatura mínima desta noite em Belver que foi de -1,7ºC. É uma região de extremos esta a do Concelho de Gavião.
Sigo com 10,5ºC por Almada e céu pouco nublado, o vento persistente a impedir uma descida maior.


----------



## AndréFrade (15 Jan 2017 às 20:41)

Canha soma e segue com 3,5ºC neste momento.

Por aqui (periferia do Montijo) estou com 6ºC.


----------



## rmsg (15 Jan 2017 às 21:05)

Mais frio que ontem, estou com *1,8 ºC*. Esta noite, é provável mínima de -3/-4 ºC.


----------



## DaniFR (15 Jan 2017 às 21:21)

*3,3ºC*

Máxima: *12,4ºC*
Mínima: *-1,6ºC*


----------



## miguel (15 Jan 2017 às 22:31)

Como já esperava noite menos fria, estão 9,6ºC e não é o vento porque nem sopra uma brisa...


----------



## vortex (15 Jan 2017 às 22:37)

Boas!Por aqui sigo com 3,3ºC.Hr em 87% e vento abaixo dos 10Kmh.A mínima de hoje -0,4ºC e máxima de16,7ºC


----------



## MSantos (15 Jan 2017 às 23:48)

Boa noite!

A minha mínima em Sto. Estêvão na madrugada passada foi de *-1.3ºC*. Havia muita geada de manhã, que por volta das 10h ainda se mantinha nos locais sombrios.

Agora já no meu novo local de seguimento em Leiria (Guimarota) a noite segue fresca, mas não tenho dados de temperatura.


----------



## criz0r (16 Jan 2017 às 00:02)

Boas, 8,1ºC por aqui e a descer bem sem vento por agora.


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Jan 2017 às 00:07)

A inversão da Praia da Rainha está com pica,na ultima actualização estabilizou.

17H: *14,3ºC*
18H: *9,6ºC*
19H: *5,3ºC*
20H: *2,7ºC*
21H: *1,6ºC*
22H: *0,7ºC*
23H: *0,7ºC
*
Vai geando...faz-me confusão o IPMA sempre a dizer formação de geada, em especial no interior lol


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Jan 2017 às 00:17)

MSantos disse:


> Agora já no meu novo local de seguimento em Leiria (Guimarota) a noite segue fresca, mas não tenho dados de temperatura.



Esta estação fica aí perto.
https://portuguese.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ILEIRIAL4#history


----------



## MSantos (16 Jan 2017 às 00:22)

jonas_87 disse:


> Esta estação fica aí perto.
> https://portuguese.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ILEIRIAL4#history



Obrigado pela dica! 

A minha localização fica mais ou menos equidistante da estação que sugeriste e desta:
https://portuguese.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ILEIRIAL7


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Jan 2017 às 00:27)

MSantos disse:


> Obrigado pela dica!
> 
> A minha localização fica mais ou menos equidistante da estação que sugeriste e desta:
> https://portuguese.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ILEIRIAL7



Exacto, essa tem mais influência do Liz.


----------



## Gilmet (16 Jan 2017 às 01:56)

Boa madrugada,

Temperatura estabilizada entre os 6,8ºC e os 7,1ºC. Vento fraco.


----------



## srr (16 Jan 2017 às 10:02)

Bom dia, 

Temperatura as 08h00     -4 .


----------



## WMeteo (16 Jan 2017 às 10:29)

Bom dia,

Mínima de *5,4.ºC*. Neste momento, sigo com *10,6.ºC*. 

Céu limpo e sol.


----------



## DaniFR (16 Jan 2017 às 11:00)

Bom dia

Esta madrugada a mínima ficou nos *0,0ºC*

De momento, *6,5ºC *com céu limpo.


----------



## miguel (16 Jan 2017 às 11:09)

Boas

Mínima de *4,2ºC*

Agora sol vento nulo e *10,2ºC 

*


----------



## Gilmet (16 Jan 2017 às 11:14)

Bom dia,

Mais uma mínima similar à dos dias anteriores: *5,3ºC*.

De momento sigo já com 10,8ºC e céu limpo. Vento fraco/nulo (que só fica nulo quando não é preciso!  ).


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Jan 2017 às 11:21)

Minima: *8,0ºC*
Actual: *13,1ºC*


----------



## rmsg (16 Jan 2017 às 11:35)

Mínima: *-2,0 ºC*
Actual: *7,3 ºC*


----------



## jorge1990 (16 Jan 2017 às 11:56)

Bom dia
*Temperatura*: 9.3ºC
*Humidade*: 76%


----------



## srr (16 Jan 2017 às 11:56)

Rectificação :

Minima -5º nos Vales,  " Informaçao confirmada por diversos Amigos" - -Zona de Bemposta - Abrantes


----------



## miguel (16 Jan 2017 às 12:35)

A temperatura segue agora nos *13,2ºC* com vento nulo


----------



## MSantos (16 Jan 2017 às 12:52)

Bom dia!

Aqui pela cidade do Liz temos um bonito mas fresco dia de Sol, por agora as estações amadoras marcam temperaturas entre os 11ºC e os 13ºC.


----------



## miguel (16 Jan 2017 às 13:37)

Vai subindo como era de esperar e estão 14,7ºC, amanha ainda devo ir aos 16 ou 17ºC  para depois cair 10ºC na Quarta


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Jan 2017 às 13:44)

Boas!
Por aqui a mínima foi das mais baixas deste outono/inverno, de *5,7°C*. Foi um choque brutal quando saí do quentinho da cama. 
O dia já segue ameno, estando agora *14,4°C*.


----------



## jorge1990 (16 Jan 2017 às 15:41)

Boa tarde
*Temperatura*: 11.8ºC
*Humidade*: 59%


----------



## Tufao André (16 Jan 2017 às 16:54)

Boa tarde!
Ontem atingiu-se aqui a mínima mais baixa deste Inverno: desta vez foi aos *4,1ºC*! 
Hoje a manhã acordou fresca também, mas ligeiramente mais "quente". Minima de *4,9ºC *
Certamente vai ser novamente batida ao longo desta semana, pelo menos até ao fim de semana... A manterem-se as previsões posso registar uns brutais 0ºC!! E com vento moderado nem quero imaginar a sensação térmica!!!

Máxima mais amena hoje com *15,4ºC*
Actuais *14,6ºC*


----------



## miguel (16 Jan 2017 às 17:13)

Boas

Máxima altinha de *16,2ºC*

Agora estão *14,8ºC *vento nulo o dia todo


----------



## criz0r (16 Jan 2017 às 17:14)

Boa tarde, mínima bem fria por aqui e também das mais baixas fixando-se exactamente nos *5,0ºC*.
O dia em Almada foi digamos que Primaveril mas a partir do meio da tarde já se começou a notar a entrada de ar mais frio, de momento sigo com 12.5ºC e a descer a bom ritmo.


----------



## VimDePantufas (16 Jan 2017 às 18:04)

Boa tarde, Por aqui neste momento estão 8.8ºC , sobe, desce ....
Por estranho que pareça existe alguma nebulosidade que apareceu do nada...
Fui ver o radar e realmente existem alguns (poucos) ecos mas longe daqui.
Das duas três, ou não se passa nada, ou na realidade algo se poderá passar embora em pequena escala, ou então veremos


----------



## miguel (16 Jan 2017 às 18:17)

VimDePantufas disse:


> Boa tarde, Por aqui neste momento estão 8.8ºC , sobe, desce ....
> Por estranho que pareça existe alguma nebulosidade que apareceu do nada...
> Fui ver o radar e realmente existem alguns (poucos) ecos mas longe daqui.
> Das duas três, ou não se passa nada, ou na realidade algo se poderá passar embora em pequena escala, ou então veremos



São ecos falsos no radar, não existe precipitação nem hoje nem dia nenhum até Sábado.


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Jan 2017 às 18:17)

Por aqui o dia acordou coberto de branco, com uma boa camada de geada, ás 6: 15 quando saí de casa para ir trabalhar estavam 3ºC.
A minha mãe disse-me que até os vidros de casa estavam congelados.


----------



## miguel (16 Jan 2017 às 18:20)

Estão 10,9ºC


----------



## VimDePantufas (16 Jan 2017 às 18:26)

miguel disse:


> São ecos falsos no radar, não existe precipitação nem hoje nem dia nenhum até Sábado.



Correcto Miguel, mas está a a entrar nebulosidade alta, ora repara
http://en.sat24.com/en/sp


----------



## mhenriques (16 Jan 2017 às 18:37)

Caldas da Rainha, segue com 9,6ºC


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Jan 2017 às 19:15)

As couves aqui no Ribatejo, em Golegã hoje acordaram assim.


----------



## Relâmpago (16 Jan 2017 às 19:15)

A situação é esta: uma superfície frontal fria que se situa ao longo da Europa ocidental, vai ser empurrada por uma massa de ar muito fria vinda de leste que vai entrar na Península Ibérica a partir destas 3ª e  4ª feiras, vai provocar uma queda acentuada das temperaturas. O pior é que esta superfície frontal vai entrar em Portugal em fase de dissipação, portanto, neve nem vê-la. Lisboa, por exemplo, vai registar na 4ª feira uma mínima próxima de 0º C(1º C). No interior do País e nalgumas zonas do litoral vamos ter temperaturas negativas.
Tenhamos esperança. Pode ser que se forme uma depressão no interior da Península Ibérica nestes dias.


----------



## WHORTAS (16 Jan 2017 às 21:06)

MSantos disse:


> Obrigado pela dica!
> 
> A minha localização fica mais ou menos equidistante da estação que sugeriste e desta:
> https://portuguese.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ILEIRIAL7


Boa norte.
Hoje mínima de -1.9℃ e máxima de 15.6℃.


MSantos,  se estas ao mesmo nivel do McDonald's direção hospital ou Cortes , a  temperatura nesse local é em  média  menos 1℃  que dessas pws  que referes.

Por aqui neste momento


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Jan 2017 às 21:30)

Boas,

10,5ºC e vento fraco a moderado.
Extremos: *8,0ºC* / *14,0ºC*, numeros redondos, literamente.

Continua a fazer-me uma confusão a mínima prevista pelo ECMWF para aqui na proxima quinta-feira,cerca de 1ºC, estando vento moderado, como é habitual lol acho essa mínima muito difícil se concretizar.
Uma questão, será que vai ocorrer geada negra aqui perto? Nas zonas mais ventosas?
Pelas minhas contas na quarta no topo da Peninha vao estar uns 0ºC/2ºC e vento a 55 km/h/60km/h  ao inicio da manhã,haverá geada negra?


----------



## david 6 (16 Jan 2017 às 21:33)

a minha mãe disse me que lá na Fajarda que quando se levantou estava *-3ºC* e tudo branquinho, é provável que tenha sido por volta dos -3ºC se Coruche teve -3.5ºC às 8h (provavelmente foi mais baixa, arrisco os -4ºC) e na Fajarda nunca desce tanto como em Coruche e se foi mais fria que a noite anterior (que ainda lá estava e foi -2.1ºC)


----------



## meko60 (16 Jan 2017 às 21:49)

Boa noite!
Os extremos de hoje foram,respectivamente: 6ºC e 18,5ºC. De momento sigo com 11ºC vento nulo e 1025hPa de pressão.
Venha láesse frio  .


----------



## Geopower (16 Jan 2017 às 21:49)

Extremos do dia: 
7,6ºC
14.3ºC
Temperatura actual: 11,4ºC. Vento fraco.


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Jan 2017 às 22:15)

10,6ºC estaveis.
Vento de NE a *18 km/h.
*
Ha pessoal a pedir neve, eu so pedia vento nulo e teria minimas historicas...enfim.


----------



## remember (16 Jan 2017 às 23:08)

2.8° C de mínima hoje, agora sigo com 7.6° C desce lentamente a temperatura, hoje procedi à alteração do RS com as alterações recomendadas por alguns users, vamos ver como vai ser a mínima... Alterei para 9 pratos em vez dos 6.


----------



## jorge1990 (16 Jan 2017 às 23:11)

Boa noite
*Temperatura*: 7.3ºC
*Humidade*: 70%
*Pressão*: 1025 hPa


----------



## Gilmet (16 Jan 2017 às 23:15)

Boa noite,

Máxima de *13,0ºC*, numa tarde amena e solarenga.

Actualmente mais um serão pacato e entediante, com a temperatura estabilizada nos 7,5ºC. Vento fraco.


----------



## DaniFR (16 Jan 2017 às 23:20)

Boa noite

Alterei a localização do sensor que tenho no RS, colocando-o numa zona mais exposta. Durante os próximos dias, o termómetro do lidl vai ficar junto ao RS para comparação dos valores. 

*1,1ºC*

Máxima de *13,8ºC*
Mínima de *0,0ºC*, com formação de geada fraca. De manhã havia algum vento.


----------



## MSantos (16 Jan 2017 às 23:48)

WHORTAS disse:


> Boa norte.
> Hoje mínima de -1.9℃ e máxima de 15.6℃.
> 
> 
> ...



De facto não moro longe do McDonalds, mas moro ainda mais próximo do rio e a menor altitude.  Aqui o vale do Lis deve ser bem propicio a fortes inversões.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (17 Jan 2017 às 00:10)

MSantos disse:


> De facto não moro longe do McDonalds, mas moro ainda mais próximo do rio a menor altitude.  Aqui o vale do Liz deve ser bem propicio a fortes inversões.


 Vale do Lis Guimarota-São Romão-Vidigal-Cortes...Bela zona para fazer medições, grandes geadas que se formam nessa saída da cidade, para além de muito frio que se acumula, uma zona relativamente mais húmida.


----------



## MSantos (17 Jan 2017 às 00:28)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> Vale do Lis Guimarota-São Romão-Vidigal-Cortes...Bela zona para fazer medições, grandes geadas que se formam nessa saída da cidade, para além de muito frio que se acumula, uma zona relativamente mais húmida.



Ainda não conheço bem aqui a geografia da zona, mas sim, parece mesmo ter muito potencial para isso! 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Por aqui temos mais uma noite fresca, a avaliar pelas estações mas próximas andaremos pelos 3ºC.
Tal como hoje amanha espera-se mais uma geada aqui pelo Vale do Lis.


----------



## criz0r (17 Jan 2017 às 00:41)

Boa noite, a Auriol regista neste momento 7,4ºC a descer lentamente. Vamos ver se bate a mínima de 5,0ºC de ontem.
Céu limpo e vento nulo.


----------



## WHORTAS (17 Jan 2017 às 07:44)

Bom dia.
TActual de -1.1℃


----------



## rmsg (17 Jan 2017 às 08:11)

Bom dia,
Mínima:* -2,8 ºC*
Actual: *-2,6 ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (17 Jan 2017 às 08:19)

Bom dia, 

Mira-Sintra acorda com vento nulo (momentaneamente) e 5,2ºC actuais, após mínima de *4,9ºC*.
Céu limpo.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (17 Jan 2017 às 08:26)

Esta manhã em Oeiras o carro marcava 3.1ºC.


----------



## jorge1990 (17 Jan 2017 às 10:03)

Bom dia.
*Temperatura*: 7.1
*Humidade*: 84%
*Pressão*: 1023 hPa


----------



## miguel (17 Jan 2017 às 10:15)

Boas

A mínima foi de *5,5ºC*

Agora sol sol sol o vento é nulo e a temperatura sobe a bom ritmo, estão 12,0ºC a ver se hoje chego aos 17ºC o tal frio da sibéria que já chegou segundo alguns média


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jan 2017 às 10:26)

Boas,

T.minima: *5,9ºC *(minima mais baixa deste outono-inverno)
T.actual: *11,3ºC*

Formou-se geada aqui nos vales do costume.
_____________

Bem o Foreca/ECMWF droga-se, prevê por aqui mínima de 0ºC na quinta. 
Ha pelo menos 6 anos que sigo o site, e nunca vi tal previsão.
Ai se tivesse vento nulo...



picture share


----------



## DaniFR (17 Jan 2017 às 11:19)

Bom dia 

*11,4ºC*

Mínima de *-0,7ºC*, exactamente a mesma nos dois sensores.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jan 2017 às 11:33)

*13,3ºC*

Dado o evento que se aproxima, instalei o datalogger dentro do RS para registar o comportamento da temperatura e humidade dos próximos dias.
A leitura ficou de minuto a minuto.


----------



## WMeteo (17 Jan 2017 às 11:48)

Bom dia.

Mínima de 5,3.ºC.

Neste momento sigo com 15,3.ºC. Céu limpo e sol.


----------



## miguel (17 Jan 2017 às 12:41)

Vai aquecendo bem, já estão* 15,5ºC*, nem tive frio sem casaco como seria de esperar.


----------



## remember (17 Jan 2017 às 12:46)

Boas, mesmo com as alterações que introduzi no RS voltou a marcar uma minima próxima da de ontem, 2.9º C desta vez... Não vou mexer mais, porque não tenho alternativa senão tê-lo no sitio onde se encontra!


----------



## miguel (17 Jan 2017 às 13:32)

*16,7ºC  *


----------



## DaniFR (17 Jan 2017 às 13:52)

jonas_87 disse:


> Bem o Foreca/ECMWF droga-se, prevê por aqui mínima de 0ºC na quinta.
> Ha pelo menos 6 anos que sigo o site, e nunca vi tal previsão.
> Ai se tivesse vento nulo...
> 
> ...


É verdade que Foreca costuma ser muito moderado na previsão das mínimas. Nunca me lembro de ver lá uma mínima negativa para Coimbra. Nos próximos dias não foge à regra, enquanto o IPMA prevê mínima de -2 para Quarta e Quinta-feira, o Foreca prevê 1ºC, e os dois usam o mesmo modelo.  
Por isso nem costumo ligar muito às temperatura do Foreca, mas é muito bom na previsão da precipitação.


----------



## miguel (17 Jan 2017 às 15:15)

Dia bem quente!! dos mais quentes este Inverno!

Estão *18,3ºC*


----------



## lsalvador (17 Jan 2017 às 16:08)

Por Tomar e ate ao momento

19.5 °C (14:51 UTC) -2.1 °C (07:37 UTC)

Vamos ver se será desta que se bate a temperatura mínima registada pelo Meteotomar em 3 de Fevereiro de 2012 com -6.9º


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Jan 2017 às 16:34)

Mínima:* 4,9ºC*
Máxima: *18,6ºC*

A máxima abusou um bocado hoje 

Mínima no Auriol: *3,9ºC*


----------



## DaniFR (17 Jan 2017 às 17:16)

Sigo com *14,1ºC*, 13,6ºC no termómetro do Lidl, ambos instalados no RS.

A máxima foi de *15,9ºC*, 16,3ºC no termómetro.

Mínima de* -0,7ºC* nos dois sensores.


----------



## meko60 (17 Jan 2017 às 17:21)

Boa tarde.
A máxima de hoje foi atingida ás 16:10h , com uns agradáveis 18,6ºC.
Agora sigo com 15,3ºC.


----------



## DaniFR (17 Jan 2017 às 17:53)

Após o pôr do sol, é bem notória a descida da temperatura.  Desde o meu último post, à cerca de 30min, a temperatura já desceu 5ºC.

O termómetro do lidl, mais sensível à variação da temperatura, regista neste momento, 8,3ºC, enquanto o outro sensor regista 10,1ºC.


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Jan 2017 às 18:16)

Boas!
Por aqui a máxima foi de *16,8°C*.
A manhã foi bem fresquinha, e vi geada (fraquinha) pela primeira vez! 
Perto da minha escola, que fica bastante perto do rio jamor, vi literalmente um condutor "varrer" a geada da janela do carro com o limpa para-brisas. E desconfio que a minha escola esteja num local de inversão, vi geada nas plantas e haviam gotas congeladas nos locais mais à sombra. Não estava mesmo à espera. 
Amanhã até acordo mais cedo para fotografar e medir a temperatura. Estou entusiasmado!


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Jan 2017 às 18:17)

Já foi lançado o aviso pela Proteção Civil de Ourém.

Pelo que li a estrada do deve reabrir sábado dia 21 ás 10:00

http://www.rederegional.com/index.php/sociedades/17935-protecao-civil-corta-estrada-devido-ao-gelo


----------



## miguel (17 Jan 2017 às 18:50)

Máxima de hoje *18,4ºC*

Agora estão *13,5ºC* com vento nulo


----------



## jorge1990 (17 Jan 2017 às 18:50)

Boa noite
*Temperatura*: 12.1ºC
*Humidade*: 62%
*Pressão*: 1020 hPa


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Jan 2017 às 19:06)

Atuais *12,6ºC*

Prevê-se temperaturas negativas na minha zona, alguns sites metem -3ºC.
Se baixar de 0ºC faço mega party porque não me lembro da última vez que esta zona esteve abaixo de 0ºC.  (Eu nunca senti temperaturas negativas nem vi neve)


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Jan 2017 às 19:20)

Por aqui a geada de hoje foi mais fraca do que a de ontem.
Já o dia foi ameno, como os restantes dias.
Alguns sites de meteo, metem aqui para a minha zona mínimas de -1ºC para o dia de amanhã e de quinta, é novidade, porque nunca vi previsões tão baixas desde que me lembro.
Alguns vales mais encaixados e junto aqui a ribeiros, talvez seja de esperar mínimas de 4 a 5 graus negativos.


----------



## WMeteo (17 Jan 2017 às 19:31)

Neste momento, registo 11,6.ºC de temperatura.

Hoje o dia amanheceu já bastante frio e com formação de geada em alguns terrenos agrícolas. 

Nos próximos três dias, o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera prevê para aqui temperaturas mínimas entre 1.ºC e -2.ºC.


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Jan 2017 às 19:40)

meteoW disse:


> Neste momento, registo 11,6.ºC de temperatura


As temperaturas que registas são tão parecidas com as minhas que assusta. 
É que até as máximas e as mínimas são semelhantes, e tendo em conta que moramos em locais diferentes acho muito interessante.
*11,6°C *por aqui também.


----------



## Pedro Mindz (17 Jan 2017 às 19:44)

Sigo com 14,4º !


----------



## david 6 (17 Jan 2017 às 19:58)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Atuais *12,6ºC*
> 
> Prevê-se temperaturas negativas na minha zona, alguns sites metem -3ºC.
> Se baixar de 0ºC faço mega party porque não me lembro da última vez que esta zona esteve abaixo de 0ºC.  (Eu nunca senti temperaturas negativas nem vi neve)



no meu outro local Fajarda (Coruche) se eu não sentir negativos na pele já estranho  mas para quem nunca sentiu deve ser bastante interessante, acordares e veres tudo branco da geada e o ar está com aquele ar limpo, parece que levou uma lavagem de água gelada  e se ficares muito tempo as mãos a ficarem roxas, boa sorte nisso com a tua minima 


quanto ao seguimento: aqui por Setúbal a única coisa que tenho é o auriol do lidl sem protecção só mesmo para ter noção +ou-, ele agora tem *11.6ºC*


----------



## remember (17 Jan 2017 às 21:03)

11.8º C estáveis de momento!


----------



## miguel (17 Jan 2017 às 21:04)

*13,1ºC* a descer muito lento mesmo! O vento é nulo


----------



## DaniFR (17 Jan 2017 às 21:05)

*4,6ºC
*
A temperatura vai descendo lentamente.


----------



## remember (17 Jan 2017 às 21:25)

Tinha uma estação Oregon com o símbolo dourado aqui perto e deixou de reportar dados  as netatmo metem calor a sério, a mais próxima de mim foi aos 22.7º C


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jan 2017 às 21:26)

Boas,

*5,8ºC* / *15,5ºC*

Amanhã a maxima vai enganar bem o dia gélido que vai estar, pois o registo será feito logo a meia noite/ uma da manhã, a partir daí é ver a temperatura cair. Entre as 12h e 14h a maxima será de 7,5ºC/8ºC, Impressionante, não esquecendo o vento!
Pelo menos aqui será assim.

T.actual: *12,1ºC*
Vento moderado


----------



## remember (17 Jan 2017 às 21:30)

12,2º C a subir...


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jan 2017 às 21:36)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Já foi lançado o aviso pela Proteção Civil de Ourém.
> 
> Pelo que li a estrada do deve reabrir sábado dia 21 ás 10:00
> 
> http://www.rederegional.com/index.php/sociedades/17935-protecao-civil-corta-estrada-devido-ao-gelo



Excelente medida de prevenção,assim é que é, sempre atentos.


----------



## miguel (17 Jan 2017 às 22:10)

12,9ºC e não sai disto! a culpa não é do vento pois esse não existe nem um leve brisa sequer...


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Jan 2017 às 22:15)

Por aqui também está dificil descer, praticamente estável nos ~11ºC

Auriol também está estável nos ~9,5ºC


----------



## remember (17 Jan 2017 às 22:43)

Pensei que era só eu... 12,6º C Estável a algum tempo..


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jan 2017 às 22:46)

11,6ºC estaveis como previsto.
Fiz ha momentos uma pequena medição ao vento, na janela virada a norte, já sopram algumas rajadas.

15,7 m/s = 56,52 km/h
Amanhã o vento forte será cortante... 



image hosting 30 mb


----------



## WHORTAS (17 Jan 2017 às 22:46)

Boa norte.
Por aquí o vento ainda não se faz sentir.
Tactual  3.2℃


----------



## jorge1990 (17 Jan 2017 às 23:01)

Boa noite
*Temperatura*: 9.6ºC
*Humidade*: 71%
*Pressão*: 1019 hPa


----------



## AndréFrade (17 Jan 2017 às 23:17)

Nota-se um aumento progressivo no aumento do vento! E que frio que está a ficar... a sensação térmica vai por aí abaixo!

6,8ºC (inversão térmica) e vento com rajadas na ordem dos 20km/h.


----------



## remember (17 Jan 2017 às 23:22)

Depois de estar mais de 2 horas acima dos 12º, começa agora a descer. 
11,6º C com 70% de Humidade


----------



## dASk (17 Jan 2017 às 23:24)

Boa noite. Por aqui estão *7º!*


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jan 2017 às 23:36)

Vai ser interessante ver a temperatura cair durante a madrugada e o vento aumentar, parodoxo mas bem possivel em situações destas de tamanha descarga de ar frio.
*11,5ºC
*
Em termos de inversões, quinta sexta sabado vão rebentar alguns contadores de água em Seiça por acção de congelamento.**
(Agoiro)


----------



## Rachie (18 Jan 2017 às 00:03)

Por aqui nada de especial. Temperatura a descer muito lentamente, ainda na casa dos 10°. Já esteve vento mas entretanto acalmou. 

Até custa acreditar que vamos ter temperaturas tão baixas.


----------



## bpereira (18 Jan 2017 às 00:05)

Aqui por cima segue nos 9º com vento de este

Enviado do meu T200 através de Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Jan 2017 às 00:07)

Já vou com *7,4ºC* aqui em Belas, imagino no vale do Jamor.

Um à parte sobre a geografia da minha zona:
De um certo modo o meu prédio está encaixado no vale da ribeira de Belas, visto que estou a uns meros metros da ribeira (agora encanada) e quase toda a urbanização fica num flanco da Serra da Silveira. Imagino que debaixo da ponte da CREL seja dos pontos mais frios, tendo em conta que é onde se juntam as ribeiras e onde o vale fica bem apertado. A quinta que encontra entre as duas ribeiras tem um planície ainda grande, acho que é aí o local mais baixo de Belas.
Até colocava lá uma estação se não fosse propriedade privada. Acredito que nessa zona facilmente atinja os negativos.


----------



## DaniFR (18 Jan 2017 às 00:07)

Lá se foi a inversão térmica. Depois da temperatura já ter estado nos 2,8°C, agora disparou para os 7,9°C devido ao vento. 
No que se refere à temperatura podemos usar o ditado meteorológico: a subir todo o vento ajuda. 
Vamos lá ver se durante a madrugada se recupera o perdido.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Jan 2017 às 00:23)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Já vou com *7,4ºC* aqui em Belas, imagino no vale do Jamor.
> 
> Um à parte sobre a geografia da minha zona:
> De um certo modo o meu prédio está encaixado no vale da ribeira de Belas, visto que estou a uns meros metros da ribeira (agora encanada) e quase toda a urbanização fica num flanco da Serra da Silveira. Imagino que debaixo da ponte da CREL seja dos pontos mais frios, tendo em conta que é onde se juntam as ribeiras e onde o vale fica bem apertado. A quinta que encontra entre as duas ribeiras tem um planície ainda grande, acho que é aí o local mais baixo de Belas.
> Até colocava lá uma estação se não fosse propriedade privada. Acredito que nessa zona facilmente atinja os negativos.



Não consegues deixar lá um sensor?


----------



## MSantos (18 Jan 2017 às 00:50)

Boa noite!

Aqui em Leiria curiosamente está menos frio que ontem há mesma hora Isto a avaliar a avaliar pelos dados das estações online da cidade, que apresentam valores de 4/6ºC.
A estação do nosso companheiro WHORTAS nos arredores da cidade vai melhor encaminhada com 2.3ºC.


----------



## miguel (18 Jan 2017 às 00:53)

Estao 11, 3ºC e isto quer dizer que a hipotese de ter uma maxima hoje inferior ou igual a 10ºC foi ja por agua abaixo...fiasco puro e duro que palhacada de evento frio..o segundo fiasco vai ser nem tocar nos 0ºC ate sábado... o vento é nulo e nem vai passar disto


----------



## criz0r (18 Jan 2017 às 01:01)

Boa noite,ontem ainda atingi uma das mínimas mais baixas desta temporada chegando aos 4,7ºC e superando os 5,0ºC de anteontem!.
Neste momento sigo com 9,7ºC e não passa disto, esta zona que regista sempre algumas inversões razoáveis hoje está complicado.


----------



## miguel (18 Jan 2017 às 01:34)

Afinal ainda é pior do que pensava, a maxima do dia vai ser 12, 3ºC que era o que tinha as 00h...evento banal 

Agora 10, 2ºC


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Jan 2017 às 02:10)

jonas_87 disse:


> Não consegues deixar lá um sensor?



Podia tentar, mas a propriedade tem muros e portões, literalmente tinha de passar por cima do rio Jamor para entrar lá (que por si só também é uma parede devido às canas e às árvores.) Mas acho que na margem do Jamor sem proteção (onde está a agricultura clandestina) consigo colocar lá um sensor. 

Espero que com a requalificação do Jamor já seja possível andar pela outra margem. 



Spoiler: Um à parte histórico



A quinta em questão é o antigo Paço de Belas, onde muitos reis e rainhas residiram. Agora pertence a um proprietário privado. Tem uma história interessante, a quinta pertenceu a Diogo Lopes Pacheco, homem que esteve implicado no assassínio da famosa D. Inês de Castro. Quando D. Pedro I sobe ao trono, confisca todos os seus bens como forma de vingança, como a quinta de Belas, onde acabou mesmo por residir. Ao longo dos séculos foi sendo devolvida ao proprietário e ao mesmo tempo confiscada pela realeza(por sucessivas traições dos herdeiros), sendo também constantemente herdada e doada, muitas pessoas tiveram a quinta na sua posse (grande parte do tempo a realeza). No final da monarquia foi comprada e foi remodelada durante a ditadura. Até que chegou a revolução de 74, a quinta foi totalmente vandalizada e deixada ao abandono. Depois passou para mãos privadas, o proprietário tratou de recuperar por completo a quinta, sem qualquer tostão do governo. Não percebo o papel da câmara de Sintra nesta quinta, é triste. Se não fosse suficiente, depois entrou o betão. Uma enorme ponte cresceu sobre a quinta, a construção da CREL, que destruiu construções históricas e ignorou muitas. A anta de Belas (-3500 anos a.C), depois de abandonada durante séculos teve a sua desgraça após a construção da CREL: ficou partida em bocados. (provavelmente vandalismo). Outra que contínua abandonada e provavelmente num estado elevado de degradação é este obelisco:







Esconde-se debaixo da ponte, exatamente ao lado de onde as duas ribeiras se unem. Uma prenda para D. João VI. "Esconde-se" é o verbo certo visto que nem o governo nem a câmara de Sintra querem saber ou tentam não ver a história daquela quinta. Se nem sequer respeitam os monumentos megalíticos, quanto mais os que têm séculos...


----------



## Pedro Mindz (18 Jan 2017 às 02:54)

A frente fria já era para ter entrado ou não? 9,4°... Que fiasco...


----------



## Crissie (18 Jan 2017 às 03:09)

Ou eu sou muito acalorada,ou então não sei ! 
Acho que  tá a ser um autentico fiasco.. aposto mais de 18 para 19 de madrugada


----------



## Zulo (18 Jan 2017 às 06:31)

Bom dia a todos,como previsto,noite fria com uma mínima(aqui no Jamor) de 5ºC por volta das 03H da manhã.
A culpa terá sido do vento.

Rajadas potentes de quando em vez,não há vento nenhum mesmo, áparte essas tais rajadas.


Para a próxima madrugada acredito em 2º, se ninguém soprar lá de cima.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Jan 2017 às 08:01)

Estão 5/6 graus e vento moderado a forte na vila de Cascais. Nas zonas mais expostas o vento é cortante.


----------



## Adrix (18 Jan 2017 às 08:13)

Bom dia

aqui em sintra - linhó ficou pelos 4ºc


----------



## WHORTAS (18 Jan 2017 às 08:26)

Bom dia.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (18 Jan 2017 às 08:36)

Bom dia,

Oeiras mais quente que ontem, às 07:30 o carro marcava 6.1ºC, o dobro de ontem graças ao muito vento.


----------



## remember (18 Jan 2017 às 08:47)

Bom dia,

Hoje o dia acordou mais quente que ontem, 4,6º C e sigo de momento com 5,6º C e 40% de humidade.
Junto ao rio hoje está tudo limpo em contradição com os últimos dias em que se via umas névoas a pairar sobre as ervas...


----------



## DaniFR (18 Jan 2017 às 09:20)

3,1°C e vento fraco

Mínima de 2,4°C


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Jan 2017 às 09:22)

Já estava mais ou menos à espera. O grosso do frio é só na próxima madrugada.
A mínima ficou-se nos *5,2°C*, devido ao vento forte já aqui relatado.
Estão *5,7°C*.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Jan 2017 às 09:46)

Encontro me no Cadaval.
Muito frio.
5 graus e vento forte


----------



## jorge1990 (18 Jan 2017 às 10:03)

Bom dia
*Temperatura*: 7.2C
*Humidade*: 52%
*Pressão*: 1021 hPa


----------



## lsalvador (18 Jan 2017 às 10:07)

Por Tomar mais uma negativa, hoje de -3.9 °C (08:20 UTC), para já a mínima do ano.


----------



## fhff (18 Jan 2017 às 10:12)

Pela zona de Alenquer/Torres V. as mínimas forma 3-5 ºC mais altas que ontem. Ontem, havia muita geada e 0-2ªC. Hoje, culpa do vento, mínimas de 4ºC-5ºC. Em Colares, às 9:00, estavam 5ºC e sensação térmica muito desagradável.


----------



## miguel (18 Jan 2017 às 10:33)

Boas

Mínima de *3,4ºC *

Agora céu limpo com* 6,1ºC* e vento nulo que ainda não passou dos 2km/h hoje


----------



## AndréFrade (18 Jan 2017 às 11:34)

Mínima de 1,1°C. Hoje devo ir aos negativos!

Vento moderado com rajadas.

Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através de Tapatalk


----------



## remember (18 Jan 2017 às 12:32)

Nem sei qual dos factores está a complicar a comunicação entre o sensor e a EM Temperatura de 8,6º C e 34% de Humidade Relativa, que frio danado


----------



## criz0r (18 Jan 2017 às 12:56)

Boa tarde, depois de andar a oscilar até há meia noite a temperatura mínima lá se ficou nos 6,2ºC, ainda assim a mais alta dos últimos 3 dias, de realçar o vento gélido de manhã a provocar um grande desconforto térmico.
De momento por Entrecampos céu pouco nublado por alguns Altocumulos stratiformis e vento moderado.


----------



## DaniFR (18 Jan 2017 às 13:23)

Seiça com mínima de* -5,7ºC*. É incrível como o vento nunca afecta as mínimas nesta estação. 

Por aqui, sigo com *8,7ºC* e vento fraco.


----------



## Gilmet (18 Jan 2017 às 13:30)

Boa tarde!

Madrugada fresca, com mínima de *4,8ºC*.

O dia segue igualmente fresco, com apenas *7,8ºC* neste momento apesar do céu limpo! Vento em geral fraco. 

Muito agradável.


----------



## miguel (18 Jan 2017 às 14:02)

Apesar do sol e vento fraco, estão a esta hora * 8,7ºC *


----------



## remember (18 Jan 2017 às 15:32)

Parece que a máxima de hoje se fica pelos 10,5º C atingidos depois da meia noite  continuo com 8,6º C. Máxima perto das 13h de 9,2º C


----------



## miguel (18 Jan 2017 às 15:56)

Máxima de hoje *12,4ºC* a meia noite, de dia não passou dos* 9ºC*

Agora estão* 9,4ºC*...muito curioso para ver a descida ao longo da noite e madrugada


----------



## jorge1990 (18 Jan 2017 às 15:58)

Boa tarde
*Temperatura*: 8.5ºC
*Humidade*: 30%
*Pressão*: 1019 hPa


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Jan 2017 às 16:09)

Boas,
T.actual: *8,2ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Jan 2017 às 16:13)

DaniFR disse:


> Seiça com mínima de* -5,7ºC*. É incrível como o vento nunca afecta as mínimas nesta estação.
> 
> Por aqui, sigo com *8,7ºC* e vento fraco.




A zona em si já é muito pouco ventosa, juntando a isso um local abrigado, maravilha, acabou por não entrar vento, pelo menos durante as horas de inversão.
Faço ideia nos próximos dias...


----------



## Gilmet (18 Jan 2017 às 16:24)

Ainda com *7,9ºC*, estáveis. Daqui a pouco começará a descida! 

Máxima de *9,1ºC* pouco depois da meia-noite.


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Jan 2017 às 16:32)

Mínima um bocado aquém do esperado, maldito vento: *3,8ºC *no Auriol e máxima de *9,3ºC*

Mínima:* 4,5ºC*
Máxima: *9,9ºC
*
Interessante como a mínima para Lisboa mudou para 2ºC para amanhã. Alguns sites metem -1ºC para aqui, esperemos que se concretize.


----------



## Crissie (18 Jan 2017 às 16:52)

*9ºC .. Para mim está otimo , agradar pela madrugada ..*


----------



## srr (18 Jan 2017 às 17:07)

Aqui 7º as 17h00

Espero -3 as 24h00.


----------



## DaniFR (18 Jan 2017 às 17:20)

*6,2ºC
*
Máxima de *8,5ºC*
Até ao momento, mínima de *2,4ºC*


----------



## Relâmpago (18 Jan 2017 às 17:20)

Dia mais frio do ano por Lisboa. Ainda não chegou à temperatura de congelação. Talvez mais logo pela madrugada. Espero uma bela geada.

Para já a temperatura é de 7.9º C e deve começar a descer.

É pena o tempo ser seco. Nem uma superfície frontal, nem uma depressão oportunas para fazer mais jus a estas temperaturas: NEVE!

Haja esperança (para Lisboa), o inverno ainda vai muito jovem


----------



## remember (18 Jan 2017 às 17:27)

Temperatura a descer, humidade a subir 8º C estáveis... Até tenho receio só de pensar 4,6º C de mínima e uma máxima diurna de 9,2º C em que a máxima do dia foi atingida após a meia noite... 10,5º C como tinha dito anteriormente, vamos ver o que nos reserva as próximas horas!


----------



## Relâmpago (18 Jan 2017 às 17:29)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Mínima um bocado aquém do esperado, maldito vento: *3,8ºC *no Auriol e máxima de *9,3ºC*
> 
> Mínima:* 4,5ºC*
> Máxima: *9,9ºC
> ...



Eu já vi previsões entre 3ºC e -1ºC. Se a massa de ar se mantiver, aposto nos -1ºC ou menos mesmo. Contudo, há previsões  a apostar muito em 1ºC..


----------



## Relâmpago (18 Jan 2017 às 17:35)

remember disse:


> Temperatura a descer, humidade a subir 8º C estáveis... Até tenho receio só de pensar 4,6º C de mínima e uma máxima diurna de 9,2º C em que a máxima do dia foi atingida após a meia noite... 10,5º C como tinha dito anteriormente, vamos ver o que nos reserva as próximas horas!



Espero que a massa de ar não mude, espero que o S. Pedro não nos faça essa desfeita, mas ele é quem manda.


----------



## criz0r (18 Jan 2017 às 17:42)

Boa tarde, o vento frio da tarde já começa a passar para a fase do "gélido". O desconforto térmico é notório.
Céu limpo e vento moderado por Entrecampos, só quando chegar a casa é que poderei ver a temperatura actual.


----------



## DaniFR (18 Jan 2017 às 17:44)

Arrefecimento acentuado 
A temperatura desceu 5ºC em apenas 20min. Neste momento, 4,1ºC no sensor sem fio, 3,1ºC no termómetro do lidl.


----------



## miguel (18 Jan 2017 às 17:46)

Assim da gosto ver a temperatura, já vai em *6,9ºC *


----------



## Duarte Sousa (18 Jan 2017 às 17:52)

miguel disse:


> Assim da gosto ver a temperatura, já vai em *6,9ºC *



Mas isto não estava a ser um _fiasco puro e duro_? 

--

Por aqui, mínima de *5,4ºC*. Sigo neste momento com 8,6ºC e a descer a um bom ritmo.

*EDIT 18:01:* continua em rápida descida, já vai nos 7,6ºC.


----------



## DaniFR (18 Jan 2017 às 17:57)

2,7°C
Mesmo com vento fraco a temperatura desce sem problemas.


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Jan 2017 às 17:59)

LOL já estão *4,4ºC* *às 18h, *algo me diz que vamos mesmo às negativas, ainda a mínima de hoje vai ser batida à meia-noite. 

Vou tentar não lançar os foguetes antes da festa, mas estou entusiasmado


----------



## WMeteo (18 Jan 2017 às 18:02)

Mínima do dia de hoje (até agora) de *4,9º.C*.

Máxima de *11,3.ºC*.

Actualmente sigo com *6,7.ºC*. 

O dia amanheceu com vento considerável que soprava de forma moderada, registando-se por vezes rajadas mais intensas.

Actualização: Valor da temperatura em queda, registando agora *6,3.ºC*.


----------



## João Branco (18 Jan 2017 às 18:07)

Boa tarde, fui instalar um termómetro Auriol na zona do Chão do Bispo, num local de forte inversão térmica. Estava a sair de lá às 16:52h e já marcava *3.0ºC*, não sei se era a temperatura real porque o tinha ligado há pouco tempo e ela estava a descer. Também não quiz lá ficar que ja me estavam a doer os dedos.


----------



## WMeteo (18 Jan 2017 às 18:13)

Tiagolco disse:


> As temperaturas que registas são tão parecidas com as minhas que assusta.
> É que até as máximas e as mínimas são semelhantes, e tendo em conta que moramos em locais diferentes acho muito interessante.
> *11,6°C *por aqui também.



Curioso então. Os registos de temperatura apresentados têm sido feitos de acordo com os valores registados pelo termómetro digital do Lidl. No entanto, tenho procurado efectuar comparações com as estações meteorológicas da região, e tenho constatado valores idênticos. De facto, este termómetro é bastante útil .


----------



## miguel (18 Jan 2017 às 18:15)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Mas isto não estava a ser um _fiasco puro e duro_?
> 
> --
> .



Sim e está!!! todo este inverno um fiasco puro e duro... 

*6,7ºC *


----------



## homem do mar (18 Jan 2017 às 18:15)

Boas aqui deixo fotos da geada junta à estação meteorolgica de Seiça que esta noite chegou aos -5.7.
Tirei a foto já eram 10 horas e a camada de geada ainda era impressionante.


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Jan 2017 às 18:18)

meteoW disse:


> Curioso então. Os registos de temperatura apresentados têm sido feitos de acordo com os valores registados pelo termómetro digital do Lidl. No entanto, tenho procurado efectuar comparações com as estações meteorológicas da região, e tenho constatado valores idênticos. De facto, este termómetro é bastante útil .


É muito interessante mesmo. Também estou a utilizar um sensor e estão *6,4°C*, a descer rapidamente. 
Ps: se hoje for aos negativos faço uma festa e estão todos convidados.


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Jan 2017 às 18:29)

Por aqui parece que foi uma madrugada com muita geada, por acaso tenho pena de não poder ver a quantidade de geada durante estes próximos dias.
Aqui o meu auriol registou 0.2ºC
A tarde ao contrário dos últimos dias, hoje apesar de estar sol, notava-se bem o frio, também devido ao vento.


A estação aqui mais próxima de mim segue já a esta hora com 5.4ºC.

Aqui fica a diferença entre as temperaturas de ontem e de hoje.

Hoje
Máxima *13* | Mínima *0* °C

Ontem
Máxima *22.9* | Mínima *1.1* °C

https://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/findweather/getForecast?query=zmw:00000.1.08552&MR=1


----------



## rmsg (18 Jan 2017 às 18:32)

*1,4 ºC* e a descer muito rapidamente.


----------



## vitamos (18 Jan 2017 às 18:42)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Por aqui parece que foi uma madrugada com muita geada, por acaso tenho pena de não poder ver a quantidade de geada durante estes próximos dias.
> Aqui o meu auriol registou 0.2ºC
> A tarde ao contrário dos últimos dias, hoje apesar de estar sol, notava-se bem o frio, também devido ao vento.
> 
> ...



Pedro1993, essa estação não tem RS certo? É que esses 23ºC de ontem parecem-me um pouco inflacionados...


----------



## Thomar (18 Jan 2017 às 18:43)

Por aqui, Cabanas (Palmela) a temperatura está a descer rapidamente, já só *+3,7C! *

Seiça, já nos negativos, já foi aos* -1,6ºC!*


----------



## meko60 (18 Jan 2017 às 18:48)

Boa noite.
De momento sigo com 7,8ºC , mas a coisa promete ser . A máxima foi de 10,7ºC, a mínima ainda não posto porque pode ainda vir a ser mais baixa do que aquela que tenho no registo até agora  .


----------



## WMeteo (18 Jan 2017 às 18:49)

A temperatura tem estado a descer consideravelmente por aqui, registando neste momento *5,9.ºC*.


----------



## remember (18 Jan 2017 às 18:52)

Tiagolco disse:


> É muito interessante mesmo. Também estou a utilizar um sensor e estão *6,4°C*, a descer rapidamente.
> Ps: se hoje for aos negativos faço uma festa e estão todos convidados.



Mesma temperatura que tu por aqui a descer lentamente...


----------



## miguel (18 Jan 2017 às 18:53)

*6,2ºC* a descer agora de forma mais lenta.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (18 Jan 2017 às 18:54)

Fui colocar um sensor no mesmo local de há dias, junto ao rio de Loures, que fica a sensivelmente 500 metros daqui, e há 20 minutos já ia nos *2,0ºC *

Por aqui sigo com 5,5ºC, quando há precisamente 1h tinha 8,6ºC.


----------



## remember (18 Jan 2017 às 18:58)

Já tinha ficado impressionado com Dunas de Mira depois de terem falado nesse assunto por aqui no fórum e agora compreendo porquê, estação mais quente hoje com 11,8º C!
Às 9h marcava uns frios -4,3º C e conseguiu ser a mais quente das EM do IPMA, deveras  interessante....

Edit: uma hora antes (14H) uma das EM também conhecidas por nós marcava 12,3º C, Aljezur outro local interessante.


----------



## homem do mar (18 Jan 2017 às 18:58)

boas por aqui a máxima foi de 8.9 e a mínima de -1.1 por agora uns frescos 3.5.
Incrível Seiça já vai nos -2  acredito que se o vento não aparecer pode ir aos -7.5 ou -8 graus.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Jan 2017 às 19:01)

Boas,

Cheguei a casa fui consultar o sensor, estão *3,0ºC* aqui, valor incrivel.


----------



## Thomar (18 Jan 2017 às 19:05)

Por aqui, a temperatura está nos *+3,2C! *
As inversões térmicas aqui, costumam funcionar assim: descida rápida da temperatura até ás 20h, depois até ás 24h a temperatura mantém-se quase inalterada, por vezes sobe mesmo e só partir daí e que faz o resto da inversão até ás 7h.
EDIT: temperatura actual +*3,1ºC*.


----------



## Thomar (18 Jan 2017 às 19:06)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Cheguei a casa fui consultar o sensor, estão *3,0ºC* aqui, valor incrivel.


Queres ver que ainda vais aos negativos esta madrugada?


----------



## jorge1990 (18 Jan 2017 às 19:13)

Boa noite a todos.
*Temperatura*: 7.3C
*Humidade*: 29%
*Pressão*: 1020 hPa


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Jan 2017 às 19:18)

vitamos disse:


> Pedro1993, essa estação não tem RS certo? É que esses 23ºC de ontem parecem-me um pouco inflacionados...



Pois não sei esta estação é recente, tem uns 15 dias, é de uma escola secundária, situada a uns 12 km aqui do meu local de seguimento.
As tarde tem sido amenas, por isso creio, que os valores poderão estar um pouco elevados, mas não muito, diria uns 2 a 3 graus a mais.
Conheço a escola, mas o sitio propriamente dito onde a estação está colocada desconheço.


----------



## AndréFrade (18 Jan 2017 às 19:19)

Temperatura em queda!

*4,7ºC* neste momento.


----------



## rmsg (18 Jan 2017 às 19:19)

Extraordinário, em 45 minutos baixou de *1,4 ºC* para os actuais *-0,7 ºC*


----------



## DaniFR (18 Jan 2017 às 19:20)

Por aqui já vai nos negativos, -0,5°C. Não é todos os anos que registo uma temperatura tão baixa a esta hora.
Coloquei alguns recipientes com água no quintal, de manhã devem estar congelados.


----------



## Pedro Mindz (18 Jan 2017 às 19:25)

Alguém me pode dizer onde é que consigo ver a temperatura das estações mais perto de mim (Lisboa)? À uns duas um user meteu aí um mapa que tinha as estações no mapa..

Obrigado!


----------



## StormRic (18 Jan 2017 às 19:26)

Boa noite, *7,8ºC* e* 6,5ºC* nas estações mais próximas da Póvoa de S.Iria. Máxima hoje mesmo assim subiu aos *16,2ºC* e a mínima ficou-se pelos *5,9ºC. *Desagradável sim foi o vento de nordeste a meio do dia, que entretanto já amainou.

Interessantes *2,2ºC* em Galamares e *2,1ºC* em Ulgueira, na periferia norte e noroeste da serra de Sintra, nesta altura, para mínimas quase a ser batidas de 1,9ºC e 2,1ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Jan 2017 às 19:32)

Thomar disse:


> Queres ver que ainda vais aos negativos esta madrugada?



Nunca na vida esperava tanto frio.
Fui fazer uma pequena monitorização, fui a estrada do Pisão.
Termometro do carro aqui na minha rua: 4ºC



screen shots

Estrada do Pisão: -0ºC !!
Estou perplexo...



image hosting websites


----------



## belem (18 Jan 2017 às 19:34)

No Pisão faz muito frio... É uma zona de grandes inversões.


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Jan 2017 às 19:36)

Quase a bater a mínima. Estão *5,5°C*. 
Tenho que ir ao vale do jamor, amanhã, nem que tenha que acordar às 6 da manhã.


----------



## Rachie (18 Jan 2017 às 19:37)

Cacilhas:

Mínima 6.4° (quando saí às 6:30 ainda ia em 7.1°)
Máxima 10.4° (parece-me muito baixa...) 
Actual 7.4° e menos de 10% de humidade.  Vamos ver se bate a mínima ainda antes da meia-noite.  Sente-se algum vento


----------



## WMeteo (18 Jan 2017 às 19:40)

Por aqui sigo neste momento com *5,5.ºC*.

A situação parece encaminhada para baixar o valor registado de mínima do dia de hoje, que foi de *4,9.ºC*.


----------



## nettle (18 Jan 2017 às 19:42)

Apanhei 0° no carro em Maceira (concelho de Leiria) às 19h. A noite promete muito frio.

Enviado do meu Xtouch através de Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Jan 2017 às 19:47)

Atual e mínima:* 1,2ºC 
*
Está quase!!


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Jan 2017 às 19:49)

belem disse:


> No Pisão faz muito frio... É uma zona de grandes inversões.


Se é, por isso é que o apelido de "congelador do concelho de Cascais". 
Unico ponto do concelho onde ha formação de gelo na estrada.
Repara, a zona da ponte na estrada nem é a mais fria, a zona mais fria fica na cancela junto ao rio, na zona mais estreita do vale, lá deve estar 1ºC/1,5ºC mais baixo.


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Jan 2017 às 19:49)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Atual e mínima:* 1,2ºC
> *
> Está quase!!


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Jan 2017 às 19:53)

Tiagolco disse:


>


O Jamor já deve estar a congelar


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Jan 2017 às 19:53)

Seiça segue nos -3,2ºC...isto é muito giro para nós, mas a madrugada congelante vai causar problemas e danos para a população.


----------



## Azorean (18 Jan 2017 às 19:54)

Se os termómetros que estou a usar,do lado de fora da janela, estiverem meio certos, estão cerca de* 2,6°C* neste momento. Perto da Volta da Pedra, Palmela.


----------



## AndréFrade (18 Jan 2017 às 20:01)

*0,2ºC* em Canha...já!


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Jan 2017 às 20:03)

*3,7ºC* estáveis.


----------



## david 6 (18 Jan 2017 às 20:06)

perguntei à minha irmã ela diz que estão *1.5ºC* lá, disse para quando se deitar dizer me como está, espero que não se esqueça, senão leva na cabeça!


----------



## lsalvador (18 Jan 2017 às 20:08)

Tomar ja com 1.3 negativos


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Jan 2017 às 20:09)

Fui agora espreitar o meu auriol, e já regista 2.6ºC.
Aqui a minha horta que fica num pequeno vale a 100 metros, aqui do registo do auriol, lá certamente já devia seguir proximo do campo negativo, pena não ter outro termómetro.


----------



## Rachie (18 Jan 2017 às 20:10)

meko60 disse:


> Boa noite.
> De momento sigo com 7,8ºC , mas a coisa promete ser . A máxima foi de 10,7ºC, a mínima ainda não posto porque pode ainda vir a ser mais baixa do que aquela que tenho no registo até agora  .


Achei que 10.4 da minha era baixo,  mas comparando com a tua máxima se calhar não está longe da realidade  

Enviado do meu T1101L1B1C através de Tapatalk


----------



## Gilmet (18 Jan 2017 às 20:16)

Boa noite,

Por aqui sigo com *3,8ºC*, actual e mínima do dia, com uma brisa fraca! 

Vejo que nas redondezas também está bastante frio! Por curiosidade, passei às 19:30 pelo Cacém (perto da escola António Sérgio e da ribeira das Jardas) e o sensor que coloquei no exterior do carro marcou 1,4ºC no local! Memorável!

Veremos o que a noite nos trará, estou a pensar ir deixar um sensor lá abaixo, perto da ribeira.


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Jan 2017 às 20:16)

lsalvador disse:


> Tomar ja com 1.3 negativos


Eu infelizmente não tenho termómetro, mas suspeito fortemente que também já estou com temperatura negativa...


----------



## homem do mar (18 Jan 2017 às 20:19)

jonas_87 disse:


> Seiça segue nos -3,2ºC...isto é muito giro para nós, mas a madrugada congelante vai causar problemas e danos para a população.


é mesmo isso ainda esta semana na minha rua uns canos rebentaram por causa do gelo e não é tão frio quanto seiça.


----------



## Rachie (18 Jan 2017 às 20:21)

O vento parou por agora. A humidade está a subir rapidamente (25% neste momento).  Temperatura em queda suave (7.2°)

Enviado do meu T1101L1B1C através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Jan 2017 às 20:22)

Os meus familiares de Mafra( um vale junto a aldeia de Monte Bom) relatam geada nos carros, e temperatura a rondar os -1ºC, impressionante.
Lareira a bombar.


----------



## António josé Sales (18 Jan 2017 às 20:23)

Por aqui já se sente o frio desde o fim do dia que a temperatura cai a pique.


----------



## Toby (18 Jan 2017 às 20:24)

Boa noite,

20h20 : 0.2° ... penso que esta noite vai-se ser à -3/4°.
Como retorno da Bélgica para o meu trabalho -3° é quente aqui…


----------



## DaniFR (18 Jan 2017 às 20:25)

*-1,2ºC*


----------



## Pedro Mindz (18 Jan 2017 às 20:27)

7ºC, meti o despertador de hora em hora até á 1:25 da manhã para ver como vai descer a temperatura. Vou colocando aqui!


----------



## Toby (18 Jan 2017 às 20:29)

DaniFR disse:


> *-1,2ºC*


muito bom para o astrofoto


----------



## AMFC (18 Jan 2017 às 20:30)

Impressionante as actuais muito baixas temperaturas de norte a sul, litoral e interior. E ainda são apenas 20.30H


----------



## remember (18 Jan 2017 às 20:38)

5º C e a mínima quase alcançada... engraçado a máxima de 10,5º C depois da meia noite não foi atingida mesmo com sol e céu limpo, mas a mínima vai ser alcançada, antes da meia noite.


----------



## Candy (18 Jan 2017 às 20:42)

Boas,
Apenas para deixar o registo de 4ºC no centro de Peniche, pelas 20h00.
Por este andar...


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Jan 2017 às 20:42)

Temperatura a subir...5,0ºC vento pois claro.
Amigos inseparáveis desta terra porra.


----------



## António josé Sales (18 Jan 2017 às 20:43)

Por aqu -2 graus e ainda sao 8:40


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Jan 2017 às 20:45)

*4,8°C*. 
Está a descer muito mais do que o previsto. Já bati a mínima.


----------



## miguel (18 Jan 2017 às 20:48)

*5,1ºC* aqui agora


----------



## Rachie (18 Jan 2017 às 20:52)

Tiagolco disse:


> *4,8°C*.
> Está a descer muito mais do que o previsto. Já bati a mínima.


Sortudo!  Por aqui ainda falta 1° por causa do raio do vento :-@


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Jan 2017 às 20:52)

*






0,0ºC 
*
Nunca senti ou vi temperatura tão baixa na minha zona desde que nasci. Como meteolouco não consigo conter a alegria


----------



## AndréFrade (18 Jan 2017 às 20:53)

*-1,2ºC* em Canha! 

Aqui estabilizou, o vento aumentou ligeiramente de intensidade. *3,9ºC*


----------



## remember (18 Jan 2017 às 20:54)

StormRic disse:


> Boa noite, *7,8ºC* e* 6,5ºC* nas estações mais próximas da Póvoa de S.Iria. Máxima hoje mesmo assim subiu aos *16,2ºC* e a mínima ficou-se pelos *5,9ºC. *Desagradável sim foi o vento de nordeste a meio do dia, que entretanto já amainou.
> 
> Interessantes *2,2ºC* em Galamares e *2,1ºC* em Ulgueira, na periferia norte e noroeste da serra de Sintra, nesta altura, para mínimas quase a ser batidas de 1,9ºC e 2,1ºC.



Há dias que sigo essa estação de que falas, a mesma é uma netatmo e pelos dados que consegui apurar a mesma deve estar ao sol ou está a ser influenciada por algo que faça a temperatura disparar... o aumento de temperatura é sempre depois das 14h e que aumentos:
22,4º C 17/1
23,2º C 16/1
22,6º C 15/1
19,9º C 14/1
17,7º C 13/1
21,5º C 12/1
26,8º C 11/1

a máxima de dia 11 então... pena a oregon com simbolo dourado do Forte da Casa estar off


----------



## rmsg (18 Jan 2017 às 20:56)

Continua a descer: *-2,2 ºC*


----------



## StormRic (18 Jan 2017 às 20:57)

*Praia da Rainha*, *-1,6ºC*, às 20:00.

Notável também os *3,1ºC* do *Cabo Raso *e os *3,0ºC* de* Lisboa, Ajuda*.


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Jan 2017 às 20:59)

Por aqui Torres Novas segue com 0.9ºC.
Seiça vai bem lançada com -4.7ºC,

Aqui o auriol já marca 0.4ºC.

De certeza que é hoje que vou bater o meu recorde de mínima, que já possuía desde o dia 7/02/2015, desde que faço registos.


----------



## dASk (18 Jan 2017 às 21:02)

Boa noite! O meu sensor da varanda marca *4.1º *e está ligeiramente protegido. Gostava de saber como anda na Quinta do Conde, ribeira de Coina, zona bastante propícia a inversões térmicas. Acho que daqui a pouco vou dar uma volta na zona a registar temperaturas em locais que historicamente são mais frios!


----------



## Pedro Mindz (18 Jan 2017 às 21:05)

StormRic disse:


> *Praia da Rainha*, *-1,6ºC*, às 20:00.
> 
> Notável também os *3,1ºC* do *Cabo Raso *e os *3,0ºC* de* Lisboa, Ajuda*.



Esse valor não é um bocado estranho? Os -1,6º na praia da Rainha?


----------



## António josé Sales (18 Jan 2017 às 21:05)

-3 neste momento


----------



## WMeteo (18 Jan 2017 às 21:06)

Mínima do dia, que foi de *4,9.ºC* ultrapassada. Neste momento sigo com *4,5.ºC*.


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Jan 2017 às 21:07)

António josé Sales disse:


> -3 neste momento


A sério? Isso deve ser efeito do rio não?


----------



## Thomar (18 Jan 2017 às 21:10)

dASk disse:


> Boa noite! O meu sensor da varanda marca *4.1º *e está ligeiramente protegido. Gostava de saber como anda na Quinta do Conde, ribeira de Coina, zona bastante propícia a inversões térmicas. Acho que daqui a pouco vou dar uma volta na zona a registar temperaturas em locais que historicamente são mais frios!


Aqui por cabanas tenho +2,8ºC, em Coina acredito que já deve faltar pouco para os 0ºC.


----------



## DaniFR (18 Jan 2017 às 21:13)

Fotos fresquinhas 

*-2,0ºC *

O prato com água que coloquei no quintal já está completamente congelado. Na última foto dá para ver que coloquei o prato ao alto e a água não cai.


----------



## António josé Sales (18 Jan 2017 às 21:13)

luismeteo3 eu não moro precisamente em Alcobaça mas é muito perto só sei  que a temperatura continua a descer, já há muito tempo que não via a temperatura a descer tão depressa e ainda são 9:10!!!!!!!!!!!!! quando for de madrugada vai estar muito mais frio.


----------



## dASk (18 Jan 2017 às 21:14)

Em 10 minutos desde o meu último post baixou *1º* Estão neste momento *3,1º *


----------



## Relâmpago (18 Jan 2017 às 21:14)

Por aqui já desceu até aos 5,9ºC(às 21 h praticamente. Ainda temos muita noite. Vamos ver o que se vai passar até às 6/7h.

_Lembro-me que, há já muitos anos atrás (foi nos anos 1983/84, por aí),  por esta hora mais ou menos, também em janeiro, Lisboa estava com 4ºC. Os serviços meteorológicos previam neve para todo o País (havia uma grande espectativa), pois situava-se uma depressão no interior de Espanha que vinha ganhando atividade.. O vento soprava também de NE, frio e cortante. Depois, às 6h da manhã, tínhamos 7ºC!!. A depressão tinha-se deslocado para SW  (para o largo do cabo de S.Vicente) e o vento rondou para SE/S e caiam aguaceiros fortes de chuva. Só nevou bem no NE transmontano e na Serra da Estrela.
Foi uma decepção. Nessa noite não dormi._


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Jan 2017 às 21:16)

DaniFR disse:


> Fotos fresquinhas
> 
> *-2,0ºC *
> 
> O prato com água que coloquei no quintal já está completamente congelado. Na última foto dá para ver que coloquei o prato ao alto e a água não cai.



Excelente partilha, parece que estamos perante um evento épico, já mereciamos, farto de temperaturas da caca.
Ainda temos tantas horas de arrefecimento nocturno...


----------



## AndréFrade (18 Jan 2017 às 21:16)

*-2,3ºC* em Canha, em queda!


----------



## dASk (18 Jan 2017 às 21:19)

Está em queda brutal...! Isto sim dá pica, Estão *2,7º *


----------



## Pedro Mindz (18 Jan 2017 às 21:23)

20:25 - 7º C
21:25 - 6,2 ºC


----------



## Relâmpago (18 Jan 2017 às 21:26)

Já que não se espera neve, torço para que haja uma valente geada e temperatura negativa.


----------



## vortex (18 Jan 2017 às 21:27)

Olá!Por aqui 0,7ºC .Hr em 54% e praticamente sem vento.Minima de 0,2ºC e máxima de 9,6ºC.


----------



## Brites (18 Jan 2017 às 21:27)

Boa noite,







Em Pombal, Leiria já vamos com estes números! Isto promete


----------



## fhff (18 Jan 2017 às 21:29)

Uma noite para lembrar. Às 18:30-19:00  já apanhei 3ºC em Sintra (norte), 1,0ºC no Carvalhal de Cheleiros, 1,5ºC na Malveira e  -1,0ºC na Merceana (Alenquer). As zonas baixas 2-3ªC mais frias. O meu termómetro da varanda (protegido) marca 2ºC.


----------



## david 6 (18 Jan 2017 às 21:30)

lá para os meus lados, Coruche (IPMA) já *-2.4ºC* na ultima hora, de um amigo meu há 15min atrás no Couço *-0.1ºC*


----------



## Thomar (18 Jan 2017 às 21:32)

Por aqui em Cabanas, está de momento a subir *+3,1ºC*.


----------



## WMeteo (18 Jan 2017 às 21:33)

Nova mínima do dia, neste momento sigo com *3,0.ºC*.


----------



## miguel (18 Jan 2017 às 21:34)

*5,0ºC* completamente estagnado


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Jan 2017 às 21:35)

fhff disse:


> Uma noite para lembrar. Às 18:30-19:00  já apanhei 3ºC em Sintra (norte), 1,0ºC no Carvalhal de Cheleiros, 1,5ºC na Malveira e  -1,0ºC na Merceana (Alenquer). As zonas baixas 2-3ªC mais frias. O meu termómetro da varanda (protegido) marca 2ºC.



Faço ideia na entrada da Tapada de Mafra, proximo do Codeçal, aquela cova hoje vai congelar.


----------



## Gilmet (18 Jan 2017 às 21:35)

*3,3ºC* em descida muito lenta, o vento constante não ajuda.


----------



## DaniFR (18 Jan 2017 às 21:35)

Apesar das baixas temperaturas que já se fazem sentir, não se vê formação de geada por causa da baixa humidade. O vento moderado, aliado ao ar seco, também ajudou a secar tudo.
Em muitos locais pode ocorrer geada negra.


----------



## vitamos (18 Jan 2017 às 21:35)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> Esse valor não é um bocado estranho? Os -1,6º na praia da Rainha?



Absolutamente normal para a estação em causa. É um famoso caso de forte inversão térmica


----------



## lsalvador (18 Jan 2017 às 21:38)

-2.8°c promete :-)


----------



## StormRic (18 Jan 2017 às 21:40)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> Esse valor não é um bocado estranho? Os -1,6º na praia da Rainha?



É normal que as temperaturas nesta estação IPMA surpreendam, é uma zona baixa sujeita a inversão térmica, entre a arriba fóssil e a praia propriamente dita. Acontece especialmente em situações de Leste com vento fraco.

Entretanto, cinco estações IPMA da região litoral centro abaixo de zero, e deve haver mais mas ainda não apareceram nesta actualização:

*Coruche* lidera com* -2,4ºC*, *Tomar* *-2,2ºC*.


----------



## Brites (18 Jan 2017 às 21:42)

Já baixamos aqui para: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Em 5min baixou 0,5°


----------



## Mr. Neves (18 Jan 2017 às 21:42)

StormRic disse:


> É normal que as temperaturas nesta estação IPMA surpreendam, é uma zona baixa sujeita a inversão térmica, entre a arriba fóssil e a praia propriamente dita. Acontece especialmente em situações de Leste com vento fraco.
> 
> Entretanto, cinco estações IPMA da região litoral centro abaixo de zero, e deve haver mais mas ainda não apareceram nesta actualização:
> 
> *Coruche* lidera com* -2,4ºC*, *Tomar* *-2,2ºC*.



Há sim, Almada Praia da Rainha já deve ir para lá dos -3.1ºC e Dunas de Mira com -3.8ºC


----------



## remember (18 Jan 2017 às 21:43)

Mínima atingida


----------



## mr. phillip (18 Jan 2017 às 21:43)

A minha temperatura mantém-se estupidamente estável... 7.6ºC...

Acho que hoje vou para casa pela Ponte Vasco da Gama só para ver como anda a temperatura na zona da Quinta do Conde.


----------



## srr (18 Jan 2017 às 21:44)

1 grau. :-)


----------



## rmsg (18 Jan 2017 às 21:50)

... E continua a descer: *-3,2 ºC*


----------



## Charlie Moreira (18 Jan 2017 às 21:51)

em almada -3 ºc isto devia ser proibido...
a fazer inveja a muitas minimas do norte e centro.


----------



## StormRic (18 Jan 2017 às 21:52)

*+0,7ºC* em Galamares é notável. *Seiça* vai bater a mínima passada, já vai em *-5,3ºC*.

Aqui pela Póvoa, Forte da Casa regista uns mornos* 6,4ºC*  

Actualização *Praia da Rainha: -3,1ºC*; *Cabo Raso +2,6ºC*.


----------



## Pedro Mindz (18 Jan 2017 às 21:52)

vitamos disse:


> Absolutamente normal para a estação em causa. É um famoso caso de forte inversão térmica



Obrigado pelo esclarecimento!


----------



## dASk (18 Jan 2017 às 21:53)

Na zona do Fórum Montijo pela A33 também faz temperaturas jeitosas  Por aqui tem estado sempre em queda, estão agora* 2,3º*


----------



## Charlie Moreira (18 Jan 2017 às 21:53)

seica -6ºc??!?!


----------



## jorge1990 (18 Jan 2017 às 21:55)

Dados Atuais
*Temperatura*: 7.1ºC
*Humidade*: 36%


----------



## AndréFrade (18 Jan 2017 às 22:00)

*2,7ºC* em queda.

*-2,5ºC* em Canha.


----------



## srr (18 Jan 2017 às 22:01)

ZERO , e mais não digo, penso que irá aos -5 pelas 6h da manha

ZERO ZERO as 22h


----------



## Gilmet (18 Jan 2017 às 22:01)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> seica -6ºc??!?!



*-5,6ºC* em Seiça neste momento! Menos uma décima e iguala a mínima do dia... às 22h! 

---

Por aqui *3,0ºC*.


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Jan 2017 às 22:03)

*-0,5ºC 
*
Cheiro intenso a fumo de lareiras.


----------



## meko60 (18 Jan 2017 às 22:04)

6,5ºC em descida calma.


----------



## lserpa (18 Jan 2017 às 22:04)

No Montijo agora. Afonsoeiro 







Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Jan 2017 às 22:04)

Vento a estragar. *6,0°C*.


----------



## dASk (18 Jan 2017 às 22:04)

Hoje vai ser um bom dia para a Edp e os próximos para os vendedores de lenha para repor stocks. O país todo cheira a madeira queimada. lol. Por aqui sempre em queda 2.1º 

Ps: por aqui nem uma brisa o que ajuda à queda constante da temperatura!


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Jan 2017 às 22:05)

guisilva5000 disse:


> *-0,5ºC
> *
> Cheiro intenso a fumo de lareiras.


Que diferença entre as nossas temperaturas!


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Jan 2017 às 22:07)

*4,7ºC* estáveis.

Só tenho pena de não estar mais humidade de forma a ocorrer uma geada monumental no Pisão.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Jan 2017 às 22:09)

Gilmet disse:


> *-5,6ºC* em Seiça neste momento! Menos uma décima e iguala a mínima do dia... às 22h!
> .



Em boa hora foi instalada aquela estação, o meteopt meteu Seiça no mapa. 
Só prova que ha sitios extremamente frios que muitos de nós desconhecemos o real potencial, a instalação da estação a escassos metros da ribeira de Seiça tambem é extremamente importante.
Como na precipitação convectiva , nas inversões os modelos andam às aranhas, e ainda bem , pois assim surgem surpresas.


----------



## c.bernardino (18 Jan 2017 às 22:15)

Amigos, no site do IPMA a estação meteorológica de Almada, P. Rainha marca -3,1ºC

Parece impossível.

Alguém conhece a zona. É a sul de Lisboa.

Agraddeço resposta

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.superficie/


----------



## AndréFrade (18 Jan 2017 às 22:15)

Canha acaba de bater nos *-3,1ºC*. E continua a cair. 

Por aqui uma brisa e a temperatura continua a descer.


----------



## Pedro Mindz (18 Jan 2017 às 22:16)

20:25 - 7º C
21:25 - 6,2 ºC
22:25 - 4,7º C


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Jan 2017 às 22:16)

c.bernardino disse:


> Amigos, no site do IPMA a estação meteorológica de Almada, P. Rainha marca -3,1ºC
> 
> Parece impossível.
> 
> ...


É uma zona de forte inversão térmica. É perfeitamente normal.


----------



## dASk (18 Jan 2017 às 22:17)

É bem verdade e já nos habituou a esse tipo de temperaturas! Hoje vai estar monumental. É uma das praias da Costa da Caparica, entre a Arriba fóssil e o mar.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Jan 2017 às 22:18)

c.bernardino disse:


> Amigos, no site do IPMA a estação meteorológica de Almada, P. Rainha marca -3,1ºC
> 
> Parece impossível.
> 
> ...



Boas,

Trata-se de uma inversão térmica peculiar, na minha opinião tem a ver com:

Proximidade da arriba fossil ( drenagem de ar frio)
Fica a mesma cota das linhas de agua a NE
Vegetação densa
Forma-se um lago de ar frio na zona da estação pois a cota é mais alta a NE e S/SE, a estação encontra-se no centro.
Local abrigado
Arriba fossil é o principal elemento daquela inversão, juntando o resto entre outros, o resultado está a vista.


----------



## dASk (18 Jan 2017 às 22:20)

É um fenónemo parecido com as dunas de Mira que marca -3,8º!


----------



## vitamos (18 Jan 2017 às 22:20)

c.bernardino disse:


> Amigos, no site do IPMA a estação meteorológica de Almada, P. Rainha marca -3,1ºC
> 
> Parece impossível.
> 
> ...




É normal e acontece frequentemente. A estação da Praia da Rainha sempre foi propícia a fortes inversões térmicas.


----------



## vitamos (18 Jan 2017 às 22:23)

dASk disse:


> É um fenónemo parecido com as dunas de Mira que marca -3,8º!



Note-se que as condições são muito próximas e com características no terreno muito similares. Apenas a diferença de P.Rainha estar protegido pela arriba. Dunas de Mira localiza-se numa zona totalmente plana.


----------



## miguel (18 Jan 2017 às 22:23)

Aqui sigo agora com *4,4ºC *


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Jan 2017 às 22:26)

vitamos disse:


> Note-se que as condições são muito próximas e com características no terreno muito similares. Apenas a diferença de P.Rainha estar protegido pela arriba. Dunas de Mira localiza-se numa zona totalmente plana.



Discordo, não é bem " apenas",  o relevo circundante de uma estação e outra não tem nada a ver.
Das duas estações, acho "mais espectacular" a inversão da Dunas de Mira, por ser mais dificil entender, dado que o relevo é praticamente inexistente. Na estação de Praia da Rainha tens um desnivel de 70/80 metros, da arriba fossil, aquilo é uma autentica parede.
_________

4,5ºC


----------



## c.bernardino (18 Jan 2017 às 22:29)

esperem lá, desculpem o off topic, a minha filha vai acampar para a C. da Caparica para um parque de campismo... aquilo é assim tão agreste?
coitada da miuda...


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Jan 2017 às 22:32)

c.bernardino disse:


> esperem lá, desculpem o off topic, a minha filha vai acampar para a C. da Caparica para um parque de campismo... aquilo é assim tão agreste?
> coitada da miuda...


Vai ser no PNEC certo? Acampei lá recentemente e apanhei algum frio, mas dentro da tenda não há problema. Dormi muito bem nessa noite.


----------



## Fil (18 Jan 2017 às 22:33)

Essa estação de Almada já tem história. A primeira vez que reparei que tinha temperaturas muito inferiores às dos arredores até fiz print screen porque achei algo duvidoso.










Mas passados todos estes anos tem sido bastante consistente.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (18 Jan 2017 às 22:35)

O @Geiras está a reportar *-2,4ºC* em Algueirão Mem-Martins


----------



## david 6 (18 Jan 2017 às 22:38)

perguntei à minha irmã para me dizer a temperatura na Fajarda (Coruche) e já lá tenho a marcar *-2.3ºC!*


----------



## Brites (18 Jan 2017 às 22:42)

A caminho de -2°


----------



## lsalvador (18 Jan 2017 às 22:44)

Tomar -4°C


----------



## fhff (18 Jan 2017 às 22:47)

0º C, no termómetro da varanda. A HR subiu um pouco-64% (?).


----------



## Gongas (18 Jan 2017 às 22:47)

Aqui em Coimbra já vai em 0ºC  !!!!


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Jan 2017 às 22:50)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> O @Geiras está a reportar *-2,4ºC* em Algueirão Mem-Martins



Bolas, já não sou o mais baixo dos subúrbios de Lisboa!


----------



## Relâmpago (18 Jan 2017 às 22:55)

Por aqui 4.9ºC. Vai a caminhar bem. A noite ainda é uma criança.


----------



## homem do mar (18 Jan 2017 às 22:55)

Basta o vento mudar de direcção para a temperatura negativa não descer mais em Seiça ainda assim acredito que que ainda será possível bater o record desta estação mas talvez só depois da meia noite.


----------



## AndréFrade (18 Jan 2017 às 22:58)

*-3,8ºC* em Canha. 

*1,9ºC* por aqui.


----------



## António josé Sales (18 Jan 2017 às 23:01)

incrível já vou nos -4 e continua a descer.


----------



## Bastien (18 Jan 2017 às 23:05)

As temperaturas aqui pelo concelho de Mafra estão baixas. E o gelo começa a intensificar-se.

Enviado do meu GT-I9060 através de Tapatalk


----------



## remember (18 Jan 2017 às 23:09)

Epa mais uma EM igual à minha hehe só queria ter essa temperatura dentro de casa


----------



## Rachie (18 Jan 2017 às 23:14)

Recolho-me aos meus aposentos com uns "amenos" 6.6° e 24% HR. :-D

Mínima da manhã batida. Vamos ver o que a madrugada reserva.


----------



## DaniFR (18 Jan 2017 às 23:15)

*-2,8ºC*
A descer muito lentamente. 

Valor mais baixo desde que faço registos.


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Jan 2017 às 23:17)

Bom, pelo menos a mínima de *4,7°C* já ninguém me tira. 
Estão* 5,6°C*.


----------



## miguel (18 Jan 2017 às 23:17)

Aqui estão *3,7ºC *


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Jan 2017 às 23:18)

*4,7ºC* estaveis.
*2,9ºC* de mínima.

*2,2ºC* no Cabo Raso na ultima actualização, de loucos.


----------



## jorge1990 (18 Jan 2017 às 23:18)

Dados Atuais
*Temperatura*: 6.1ºC
*Humidade*: 49%


----------



## vortex (18 Jan 2017 às 23:19)

0ºC agora.


----------



## Pedro Mindz (18 Jan 2017 às 23:20)

20:25 - 7º C
21:25 - 6,2 ºC (-0,8)
22:25 - 4,7º C (-0,5)
23:25 - 4,3º C (-0,4)


----------



## meko60 (18 Jan 2017 às 23:21)

Aqui por Almada não tem descido muito, desde o meu último post ( há cerca de 1h), desceu 0,4ºC. 
Temperatura actual : *6,2ºC*


----------



## dASk (18 Jan 2017 às 23:22)

Estou na rua e junto ao cais da Moita marca *-1°*


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Jan 2017 às 23:25)

*-0,7ºC* na cidade de Torres  Vedras.
http://www.weatherlink.com/user/prociv/index.php?view=summary&headers=1

*3,2ºC* na Praia Grande, Sintra.
http://www.weatherlink.com/user/beachcampgrande/index.php?view=summary&headers=1


----------



## remember (18 Jan 2017 às 23:28)

Ainda não estão todas as EM disponíveis mas, há algumas que estão a surpreender principalmente Alvega -5,2º C 

Edit: outra é Coruche -4,4º C comparado com a temperatura de ontem


----------



## srr (18 Jan 2017 às 23:31)

Estou perto de Alvega numa Zona mais alta e afastada do Tejo e tenho -2º


----------



## fhff (18 Jan 2017 às 23:34)

-1ºC, pela Merceana, Alenquer.


----------



## Rachie (18 Jan 2017 às 23:34)

Off topic: Eu reparei que andam todos poupadinhos no aquecimento. Praticamente todos na casa dos 14° dentro de casa. 

E eu com aquecedor a óleo a tentar manter nos 17 :-D


----------



## remember (18 Jan 2017 às 23:35)

jonas_87 disse:


> *-0,7ºC* na cidade de Torres  Vedras.
> http://www.weatherlink.com/user/prociv/index.php?view=summary&headers=1
> 
> *3,2ºC* na Praia Grande, Sintra.
> http://www.weatherlink.com/user/beachcampgrande/index.php?view=summary&headers=1



Obrigado, desconhecia esse site, vai para os favoritos  Assim posso seguir a temperatura do Carregado que fica aqui relativamente perto


----------



## Bastien (18 Jan 2017 às 23:37)

Conheço bem Alvega tenho familiares oriundos desta terra. 
Realmente a inversão é brutal.  
As mínimas vão ser excepcionais

Enviado do meu GT-I9060 através de Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (18 Jan 2017 às 23:38)

remember disse:


> Ainda não estão todas as EM disponíveis mas, há algumas que estão a surpreender principalmente Alvega -5,2º C
> 
> Edit: outra é Coruche -4,4º C comparado com a temperatura de ontem




o vale do sorraia em Coruche é poderoso  como podes ver no meu perfil eu sou de uma localidade perto de Coruche, também costumo ter as minimas baixas mas nunca consigo bater Coruche, o vale é forte no verão pode ir aos 40ºC e no inverno facilmente aos negativos, é pena eu estar em Setúbal neste momento, perguntei à minha irmã há 1h atrás e disse me que lá na minha estação tinha -2.1ºC mas isso já foi há 1h atrás, acredito que já deve ir nos -3ºC e pouco


----------



## remember (18 Jan 2017 às 23:39)

Está actualizado agora: http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.superficie/index-map-hora-chart.jsp#Dunas de Mira 
Dunas de Mira À frente!
Portimão a surpreender  -1,1º C


----------



## remember (18 Jan 2017 às 23:41)

david 6 disse:


> o vale do sorraia em Coruche é poderoso  como podes ver no meu perfil eu sou de uma localidade perto de Coruche, também costumo ter as minimas baixas mas nunca consigo bater Coruche, o vale é forte no verão pode ir aos 40ºC e no inverno facilmente aos negativos, é pena eu estar em Setúbal neste momento, perguntei à minha irmã há 1h atrás e disse me que lá na minha estação tinha -2.1ºC mas isso já foi há 1h atrás, acredito que já deve ir nos -3ºC e pouco



Conheço bem a zona ia para lá em pequeno, para o açude da Agolada e aquilo fazia mesmo muito calor... Belos dias por lá passados!


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Jan 2017 às 23:42)

Cabo Raso nos 0,8ºC??
A estação está a 25 metros de água(maré cheia).

E eu aqui com 4,9ºC.
Minima negativa no cabo Raso seria hilariante, porra.


----------



## ruka (18 Jan 2017 às 23:42)

remember disse:


> Ainda não estão todas as EM disponíveis mas, há algumas que estão a surpreender principalmente Alvega -5,2º C
> 
> Edit: outra é Coruche -4,4º C comparado com a temperatura de ontem



que grande competição entre Alvega , Penhas Douradas e Dunas de Mira 

na frente Dunas de Mira -5.3


----------



## fhff (18 Jan 2017 às 23:42)

Por aqui tamb


Rachie disse:


> Off topic: Eu reparei que andam todos poupadinhos no aquecimento. Praticamente todos na casa dos 14° dentro de casa.
> 
> E eu com aquecedor a óleo a tentar manter nos 17 :-D



Por aqui também ando nos 17ªC, como uma a óleo a bombar desde as 19:00...


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Jan 2017 às 23:45)

jonas_87 disse:


> Cabo Raso nos 0,8ºC??
> A estação está a 25 metros de água(maré cheia).
> 
> E eu aqui com 4,9ºC.


Se a estação for abaixo de 0ºC eu choro!!! 

Qual será o recorde? 

P. Rainha a voltar para cima, *-0,6ºC*, Tomar nos *-4,1ºC* e Mira sem dúvida nenhuma a surpreender como a estação mais fria de Portugal. *-5,3ºC* meu deus.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Jan 2017 às 23:46)

Este evento está a tomar umas proporções...simplesmente inacreditável o registo do Cabo Raso.
Começo a ficar mais chocado com este valor do que o de Seiça lol


----------



## remember (18 Jan 2017 às 23:47)

Não sei quem anda por aiesteve nos 3,2º C e agora subiu para 3,8º C


----------



## meko60 (18 Jan 2017 às 23:47)

Despeço-me com *5,9ºC*, quase a igualar a mínima do dia que foi de 5,5ºC esta manhã.


----------



## Geiras (18 Jan 2017 às 23:50)

A Praia da Rainha já está a chegar ao valor positivo, possivelmente devido ao vento, acabou por anular a inversão


----------



## lserpa (18 Jan 2017 às 23:51)

Montijo- afonsoeiro já vai com 1.9 







Enviado do meu iPad usando Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Jan 2017 às 23:53)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Se a estação for abaixo de 0ºC eu choro!!!
> 
> Qual será o recorde?



Se calhar se o vento se mantiver ou baixar, vai a negativos aquela estação tem uma "pequena inversão" devido a um pequeno monte, que tem como topo a zona alta da quinta da marinha, o ar frio è despejado para aquela zona da estrada do guincho.
Na praia do Guincho estão 5ºC, no cabo raso está muito mais frio, é normal, mas é um valor estapafúrdio..


----------



## david 6 (18 Jan 2017 às 23:58)

abaixo dos -3ºC:
IPMA (na ultima hora):

Alvega: -5.2ºC
Coruche: -4.4ºC 
Tomar: -4.1ºC
Alcobaça: -3.5ºC

Wunderground: 

Seiça: -6.0ºC
Tomar: -4.6ºC
Canha: -4.2ºC
Barrosa, Leiria: -3.7ºC
Montalvo (Constância): -3.4ºC


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Jan 2017 às 23:58)

E a mínima de hoje fica mesmo nos *-1ºC*, algo que nunca pensei que fosse possível. 






Sem dúvida um dia para recordar.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Jan 2017 às 23:59)

david 6 disse:


> abaixo dos -3ºC:
> IPMA (na ultima hora):
> 
> Alvega: -5.2ºC
> ...



Se o inimigo vento não aparecer, ainda restam 8 horas de arrefecimento!
O record absoluto de Alvega é de -9ºC


----------



## Duarte Sousa (19 Jan 2017 às 00:01)

Sigo com 2,6ºC.

Fecho o dia com a mínima de *1,4ºC*, registada há sensivelmente uma hora.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Jan 2017 às 00:03)

Despeço-me com *4,6ºC.*
Bom seguimento.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (19 Jan 2017 às 00:03)

A chegar a S. Pedro de Moel há 10 minutos, por Miguel Costa:


----------



## david 6 (19 Jan 2017 às 00:04)

a minha irmã acaba de me mandar mensagem antes de se deitar e diz que na Fajarda marca *-3.5ºC*, acho que neste momento já bati o recorde desde que tenho a estação, tenho desde 2013 a mais baixa tinha sido -3.1ºC em Janeiro de 2015


----------



## WMeteo (19 Jan 2017 às 00:04)

Nova mínima do dia registada pouco antes da meia-noite: *2,2.ºC*.


----------



## remember (19 Jan 2017 às 00:12)

Brutal, continua a subir... 4,2º C, não é que eu quisesse efeito talvez do vento


----------



## homem do mar (19 Jan 2017 às 00:16)

Incrível a estação de Seiça já bateu o anterior record neste momento a temperatura é de -6.2, já em Tomar a temperatura vai nos - 4.6 sendo que o record absoluto naquela estação é de -6.9.


----------



## remember (19 Jan 2017 às 00:17)

Será que agora começa a subir em vez de descer?  Esteve nos 3,2º C antes da meia noite agora subiu para 3,8º C logo após a meia noite e voltou a subir novamente para 4,2º C.


----------



## DaniFR (19 Jan 2017 às 00:23)

A mínima de ontem ficou nos -3,8°C. Nunca pensei que a temperatura descesse tanto. 

 Neste momento, -3,2°C com algum vento. 

Para mais tarde recordar:


----------



## dASk (19 Jan 2017 às 00:24)

Por aqui vento nulo e continua a descida, na rua cheguei aos *-1,5º. *Agora cheguei a casa e o sensor da varanda marca *-0,4º*. Até agora ainda não subiu nada foi sempre a descer com maior ou menor intensidade! De notar que meti o liquido do para-brisas a funcionar que depressa congelou, após ter o carro parado durante cerca de 10m! Está um frio seco brutal na rua algo que não estou de todo habituado!


----------



## remember (19 Jan 2017 às 00:26)

Alvega continua a dar luta, apesar de ainda não estarem todas as estações com dados actualizados, Montalegre já a avançar em grande!


----------



## AndréFrade (19 Jan 2017 às 00:36)

*-4,7ºC* em Canha 

Aqui entro na casa dos 0:* 0,9ºC*!


----------



## Tufao André (19 Jan 2017 às 00:37)

Nem estou a acreditar mas a verdade é que a temperatura aqui já vai nuns incríveis *2,6°C!!!  *
O vento quase nulo tem contribuído para a boa descida!  Curiosamente e ao contrário do habitual a HR é bastante baixa: apenas 51%...

A verdadeira mínima do dia ocorreu antes das 0h e foi de 2,7°C! Às 8h registaram-se 4,5°C...
A máxima não foi além dos *9,7°C!  *O vento moderado de ENE foi uma constante quase todo o dia, criando um ambiente mesmo insuportável!

Isto sim foi um verdadeiro dia de inverno!


----------



## Relâmpago (19 Jan 2017 às 00:40)

Já estou nos 3.8ºC . Aguardemos por mais descida, embora haja termómetros perto que já estão a oscilar muito para o meu desejo
Veremos o que a madrugada nos traz.


----------



## remember (19 Jan 2017 às 00:46)

Agora vai






Temperatura a descer e humidade a subir!
Dunas de Mira continua no pódio por enquanto com -5,7º C,  Portimão continua a surpreender-me


----------



## Pedro Mindz (19 Jan 2017 às 00:48)

3,6º C


----------



## manganao (19 Jan 2017 às 00:50)

No carro agora marcava - 3 em Caldas da rainha


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Jan 2017 às 00:52)

Malta, cabo raso está entrar em campo negativo, mínima histórica, uma das é de certeza.
0,2 graus 00h


----------



## criz0r (19 Jan 2017 às 00:55)

Boa noite, o vento não dá tréguas por aqui, já estive nos 5,6ºC há coisa de meia hora e agora está nos 6,0ºC. Se não for abaixo dos 4,7ºC que é de resto a mínima da temporada é uma desilusão mas vamos ver, até ás 7h ainda a procissão vai no adro.


----------



## vortex (19 Jan 2017 às 01:01)

Em negativa já! -0,9ºC.


----------



## remember (19 Jan 2017 às 01:08)

Bem despeço-me por hoje com os mesmos dados desde o meu ultimo post, 2,6º C e 50% de humidade já esteve nos 2,2º C mas de vez em quando sobe um pouco...


----------



## Lightning (19 Jan 2017 às 01:11)

Não sei que temperatura está neste momento lá fora, mas vim há pouco da rua, o vento é fraco, mas mesmo com vento, a sensação térmica não é nada de especial.

Nem me digam que está uma massa de ar frio a afectar-nos, porque já registei aqui em tempos mínima de 0,1ºC com muito menos ar frio em altura do que este que está modelado.


----------



## StormRic (19 Jan 2017 às 01:15)

*0,3ºC* em Galamares. A várzea de Colares a gelar.

Dunas de Mira destrona Penhas Douradas: *-5,7ºC*


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (19 Jan 2017 às 01:17)

Amigos, tenho uma questão para vos fazer... Hoje comprei 1/2 kg de morangos, mas só comi metade. Diz na embalagem para conservar de preferência num lugar fresco... Porém, não tenho espaço no meu frigorífico. Acham que posso colocar a embalagem na varanda da rua ou corro o risco de congelar os morangos?? lolol 
Estou a brincar... É bom ir à varanda e sentir este frio que nos gela os pés e as mãos em 2 minutos... Como é bom ser-se açoriano em Lisboa!


----------



## MSantos (19 Jan 2017 às 01:20)

Boa e gelada noite! 

Demorei mais de uma hora a ler todos os posts, que alegria ver o forum assim, nada como uma noite gelada para aquecer o forum!

Aqui por Leiria já vanos negativos, com valores da ordem dos -2ºC na cidade. Nos arredores o nosso companheiro WHORTAS já vai nos -4ºC.


----------



## remember (19 Jan 2017 às 01:20)

Muito boa essa...


Azorean Storm Buster disse:


> Amigos, tenho uma questão para vos fazer... Hoje comprei 1/2 kg de morangos, mas só comi metade. Diz na embalagem para conservar de preferência num lugar fresco... Porém, não tenho espaço no meu frigorífico. Acham que posso colocar a embalagem na varanda da rua ou corro o risco de congelar os morangos?? lolol
> Estou a brincar... É bom ir à varanda e sentir este frio que nos gela os pés e as mãos em 2 minutos... Como é bom ser-se açoriano em Lisboa!



Que porra continua a subir... 3º C


----------



## remember (19 Jan 2017 às 01:27)

Coruche sobe ao pódio por enquanto, visto que ainda não estão todas as Estações Online...
É a temperatura mais baixa das actuais disponiveis -5,3º C, vamos esperar por Dunas.


----------



## criz0r (19 Jan 2017 às 01:28)

Finalmente! O Vento parou e a temperatura cai a pique. 4,4ºC a descer bem.



Lightning disse:


> Nem me digam que está uma massa de ar frio a afectar-nos, porque já registei aqui em tempos mínima de 0,1ºC



Bons foram esses tempos em que saía ás 7h de casa para a escola e a água da rega do Jardim ao lado da minha casa gelava nos varandins. Tempos em que não tenho a mínima dúvida que chegava aos 0ºC e quiçá até mais.


----------



## MSantos (19 Jan 2017 às 01:29)

Azorean Storm Buster disse:


> Amigos, tenho uma questão para vos fazer... Hoje comprei 1/2 kg de morangos, mas só comi metade. Diz na embalagem para conservar de preferência num lugar fresco... Porém, não tenho espaço no meu frigorífico. Acham que posso colocar a embalagem na varanda da rua ou corro o risco de congelar os morangos?? lolol
> Estou a brincar... É bom ir à varanda e sentir este frio que nos gela os pés e as mãos em 2 minutos... Como é bom ser-se açoriano em Lisboa!





E Lisboa propriamente dita é dos locais mais amenos do continente, experimenta ir um pouco mais para o interior, ou mesmo para uma zona baixa no litoral para sentires frio a sério.


----------



## david 6 (19 Jan 2017 às 01:31)

remember disse:


> Alvega continua a dar luta, apesar de ainda não estarem todas as estações com dados actualizados, Montalegre já a avançar em grande!



agora nesta ultima hora alvega recuou de -5.4 para -4.9, entretanto Coruche aproveitou do tropeção de Alvega e pôs se à frente com -5.3ºC passando também as Penhas Douradas que se manteve nos -5.1, ainda não actulizou as estações todas para sabermos como está as dunas de mira, mas à condição Coruche em 1º lugar (até parece que se está a comentar a jornada de futebol )


----------



## remember (19 Jan 2017 às 01:32)

david 6 disse:


> agora nesta ultima hora alvega recuou de -5.4 para -4.9, entretanto Coruche aproveitou do tropeção de Alvega e pôs se à frente com -5.3ºC passando também as Penhas Douradas que se manteve nos -5.1, ainda não actulizou as estações todas para sabermos como está as dunas de mira, mas à condição Coruche em 1º lugar (até parece que se está a comentar a jornada de futebol )


Mesmo!


----------



## david 6 (19 Jan 2017 às 01:33)

Azorean Storm Buster disse:


> Amigos, tenho uma questão para vos fazer... Hoje comprei 1/2 kg de morangos, mas só comi metade. Diz na embalagem para conservar de preferência num lugar fresco... Porém, não tenho espaço no meu frigorífico. Acham que posso colocar a embalagem na varanda da rua ou corro o risco de congelar os morangos?? lolol
> Estou a brincar... É bom ir à varanda e sentir este frio que nos gela os pés e as mãos em 2 minutos... Como é bom ser-se açoriano em Lisboa!



Lisboa ainda é dos sitios mais quentinhos que podes achar neste momento


----------



## MSantos (19 Jan 2017 às 01:35)

Lightning disse:


> Não sei que temperatura está neste momento lá fora, mas vim há pouco da rua, o vento é fraco, mas mesmo com vento, a sensação térmica não é nada de especial.
> 
> Nem me digam que está uma massa de ar frio a afectar-nos, porque já registei aqui em tempos mínima de 0,1ºC com muito menos ar frio em altura do que este que está modelado.



Ai ai essa meteoazia...
Não negues uma noite que está a ser histórica, ou pelo menos muito rara só pelo facto de não estares num local privilegiado.


----------



## remember (19 Jan 2017 às 01:43)

Bem só estava à espera que actualizassem todas para escrever, Dunas De Mira a marcar -6,1º C e a ser a estação com a mínima mais baixa por agora, em contradição Faro segue com 6,1º C mas positivos
Por aqui 2,9º C um resto de boa noite a todos e bons registos!


----------



## Tufao André (19 Jan 2017 às 01:51)

Despeço-me com *2,2°C *estaveis ja há algum tempo! Por vezes sopra uma brisa muito fraca (5-10 km/h) que não a deixa descer mais... Mas ao menos não sobe! eheh 
Tou curioso pra ver a mínima de manhã!


----------



## miguel (19 Jan 2017 às 02:00)

Estão* 3,2°C *a descer a passo de caracol


----------



## Candy (19 Jan 2017 às 02:11)

Peniche centro 1°C há uma hora atrás.

Agora à entrada de Peniche, junto ao Porto de Pesca 0°C.







Enviado do meu G620S-L01 através de Tapatalk


----------



## jcsmonteiro (19 Jan 2017 às 02:11)

estação de alcobaça a registar -4.9ºC quase tanto como nas penhas douradas (-5.1ºC)


----------



## Relâmpago (19 Jan 2017 às 02:36)

Por aqui já tive menos (3.7ºC). Agora tenho 4.1ºC. Não sei o que esperar...


----------



## david 6 (19 Jan 2017 às 02:39)

Coruche a tocar nos -*6ºC*, na ultima hora -5.9ºC


----------



## Fil (19 Jan 2017 às 02:39)

Dunas de Mira ainda é a estação IPMA mais fria do país com -6,5ºC às 02h e Coruche logo atrás com -5,9ºC.

Litoral Centro a bombar esta noite.


----------



## Relâmpago (19 Jan 2017 às 02:44)

Relâmpago disse:


> Por aqui já tive menos (3.7ºC). Agora tenho 4.1ºC. Não sei o que esperar...



Melhor, espero que 3.7ºC não seja a mínima Vou esperar por mais logo, ao amanhecer. Até lá e bons sonhos gelados


----------



## guisilva5000 (19 Jan 2017 às 02:46)

Seiça atingiu os* -7ºC *


----------



## Gilmet (19 Jan 2017 às 04:13)

Boa madrugada, 

Aqui por casa, temperatura estabilizada, com vento fraco mas constante. 3,3ºC.
Ontem a mínima acabou por ser de *2,7ºC*, perto do fim do dia. Hoje, para já, a mínima situa-se nos *2,5ºC*.

Por volta das 00:15, na Fábrica da Pólvora, o sensor que levo comigo no carro marcava 0,5ºC. Pelas 2:30, à passagem pela estação do Cacém, o mesmo sensor marcou 1,3ºC. Por curiosidade, resolvi ir dar uma volta pelas redondezas (Mira-Sintra/Meleças) antes de vir para casa, e já que levava um sensor comigo, deixá-lo-ia no local mais favorável. Assim o fiz. Pelas 03:15, no lado Este da estação de comboio de Mira-Sintra/Meleças, o sensor marcava *-1,5ºC* (e o carro -2ºC), tendo sido deixado num local abrigado, mas a aproximadamente 1,5 m do solo, como deve ser. As redondezas do local encontravam-se neste estado, há cerca de 1h atrás.











Achei caricato (quase propositado ) estar um garrafão deitado, aberto e meio vazio no local com mais geada. Fiz a experiência de o colocar na vertical, e o resultado, como seria de esperar tendo em conta as temperaturas negativas do ambiente exterior, foi o seguinte.





(a água, congelada, ficou _na vertical_)


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Jan 2017 às 05:51)

-8,3 graus em Seiça.
Que brutalidade!


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Jan 2017 às 06:13)

Valores agressivos na zona oeste.

-4,4 graus Miragaia, Lourinhã
-4,4 graus Ponte Rol, Torres Vedras
-3,0 graus, Torres Vedras (centro da cidade)
___________________

No vale do liz ,Barosa segue nos -5,7 graus, quase a bater a mínima de fevereiro 2012(- 6graus)


----------



## Rachie (19 Jan 2017 às 06:19)

Acordo com 5.3° e 34% de humidade. 

Isto de viver junto ao rio não rende :-@


----------



## nelson972 (19 Jan 2017 às 06:29)

Em Mira de Aire,  ao nível do 2 ° andar registo - 2,6°

Enviado do meu ASUS_Z017D através de Tapatalk


----------



## nelson972 (19 Jan 2017 às 06:55)

Em minde  há momentos 





Enviado do meu ASUS_Z017D através de Tapatalk


----------



## lsalvador (19 Jan 2017 às 07:06)

Tomar neste momento com -7.2 Record do Meteotomar


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Jan 2017 às 07:13)

lsalvador disse:


> Tomar neste momento com -7.2 Record do Meteotomar


 Grande registo, consegues partilhar fotos do gelo/geada que por aí vai?


----------



## AndréFrade (19 Jan 2017 às 07:37)

Bom dia!

-8,1ºC em Canha com 90% de HR! Deve estar tudo congelado...

Montijo -1.1ºC atuais em descida. Há gelo!


----------



## rmsg (19 Jan 2017 às 07:44)

Mínima registada: *-5,8 ºC*


----------



## António josé Sales (19 Jan 2017 às 07:49)

-5 por aqui


----------



## PapoilaVerde (19 Jan 2017 às 08:00)

Na A2 na zona de Coina.


----------



## nettle (19 Jan 2017 às 08:00)

Maceira - Leiria
-6 medidos no carro.

Enviado do meu Xtouch através de Tapatalk


----------



## dASk (19 Jan 2017 às 08:03)

Bom dia! POr aqui está assim o meu sensor protegido da varanda!





Épico, e acabou de baixar para os *-3,4º!*


----------



## WHORTAS (19 Jan 2017 às 08:12)

jonas_87 disse:


> Valores agressivos na zona oeste.
> 
> -4,4 graus Miragaia, Lourinhã
> -4,4 graus Ponte Rol, Torres Vedras
> ...


Bom dia
O record aqui é de 6.6℃ em fev 2012.
Não o vou bater pois neste momento estão -6.2℃.
Fotos da geada não tenho pois o trabalho obrigou me a sair de casa ainda noite.
Neste momento no entroncamento da A2/A13/A6. -4.5℃


----------



## WHORTAS (19 Jan 2017 às 08:14)

WHORTAS disse:


> Bom dia
> O record aqui é de 6.6℃ em fev 2012.
> Não o vou bater pois neste momento estão -6.2℃.
> Fotos da geada não tenho pois o trabalho obrigou me a sair de casa ainda noite.
> Neste momento no entroncamento da A2/A13/A6. -4.5℃


Correcção.  -6.6℃


----------



## srr (19 Jan 2017 às 08:19)

- 7 na Bemposta - ABT

- 4 no Pego - ABT


----------



## Charlie Moreira (19 Jan 2017 às 08:23)

Coruche -8°c

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Jan 2017 às 08:24)

Mínima de* 3,2°C*. 
Não há festa para ninguém. 
De momento sigo com *3,9°C* e vento fraco a moderado. Daqui a bocado vou ao vale do jamor.


----------



## Relâmpago (19 Jan 2017 às 08:24)

Bom dia
Tal como temia, para os meus lados não chegou à 'congelação'. Ficou-se pelos 2.5°C. . Mesmo assim não foi mau. Podia ser pior


----------



## remember (19 Jan 2017 às 08:35)

Bom dia, o que se está a passar em Coruche?
-8  estação mais fria até agora...


----------



## Bastien (19 Jan 2017 às 08:43)

A minima atingiu os -4,2 graus. Está tudo gelado.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




























Enviado do meu GT-I9060 através de Tapatalk


----------



## remember (19 Jan 2017 às 08:43)

Até fico parvo... 0,3º C de mínima por aqui Algumas nuvens para o lado de Alcochete! Os carros com geada, mas nada de nuvens a sobrevoar junto ao rio...






A Humidade começou a descer e a temperatura mantem-se nos 2,3º C por agora!


----------



## mhenriques (19 Jan 2017 às 08:49)

Caldas, às 08:15h, com 0.5ºC e 65% HR


----------



## remember (19 Jan 2017 às 08:56)

Esta actualização veio confirmar o que pensava Coruche está muito fria hoje...

EM a destacar para além de Coruche:

Aljezur: -6,4º C Pelo menos desde o dia 9 de Janeiro que aquela zona não tinha mínimas assim...
Alcobaça: -6,,5º C na mesma situação acima descrita

Hão-de haver outras com temperaturas baixas idênticas, mas que são habituais devido aos locais em que se inserem.


----------



## remember (19 Jan 2017 às 09:03)

Interessante:
http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.satelite/


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Jan 2017 às 09:06)

Ontem pelo Campo Raso às 23h30 estavam -3,0ºC. 

Hoje de manhã pela A16 na zona do Algueirão às 7h30 estavam 2,0ºC.

Aquilo que se nota em relação a ontem, é que as inversões hoje foram mais fortes devido há ausência de vento, e mesmo as pessoas na rua dizem que está menos frio que ontem devido ao vento. Daí as surpresas como Coruche e Tomar. Episódio brutal de frio típico de ano seco .


----------



## DaniFR (19 Jan 2017 às 09:10)

Bom dia

Por aqui a mínima ficou nos -3,8°C registados às 0h, a partir daí começou a subir, devido ao vento, tendo chegado aos 1,8°C.
Não houve formação de geada devido à baixa humidade e ao vento, mas os recipientes com água permanecem congelados.

De momento, 0,4°C com vento fraco.


----------



## Thomar (19 Jan 2017 às 09:16)

Bom dia. A mínima por Cabanas acabou por ser fraquinha *-1,1ºC.*

Impressionante alguns valores (horários) da rede IPMA e das estações amadoras em especial no ribatejo:

*IPMA 
Coruche -8ºC!!!
Dunas de Mira -7,1ºC
Alvega -6,7ºC
Alcobaça -6,4ºC
Tomar-valdonas* (não aparecem dados mas deve ter batido o record da estação e ter tido uma mínima a rondar os -8ºC)

*Wunderground
Seiça -8,8ºC!!!
meteotomar -7,8ºC!*


----------



## mr. phillip (19 Jan 2017 às 09:24)

Bom dia a todos.
Por aqui a mínima acabou por ficar nuns suaves 4.3ºC, como é costume e previsível.
Contudo, aqui bem perto, o poço de frio da Quinta do Conde é impressionante.
A minha mulher, pelas 8h30, teve o carro a marcar -4ºC.
A educadora da minha piquena, também da Quinta do Conde, pelas 07h30, tinha o carro  a marcar -5.5ºC.
E eu que me quero mudar para lá em breve...


----------



## srr (19 Jan 2017 às 09:27)

Pelo histórico dos posts aqui no forum ;

*Parece que estou no "centro do Furacão " com -8 *


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Jan 2017 às 09:33)

mr. phillip disse:


> Contudo, aqui bem perto, o poço de frio da Quinta do Conde é impressionante.
> A minha mulher, pelas 8h30, teve o carro a marcar -4ºC.
> A educadora da minha piquena, também da Quinta do Conde, pelas 07h30, tinha o carro  a marcar -5.5ºC.



Tudo o que seja buracos hoje atingiu valores brutais.

Muita sorte teve o pessoal a humidade estar em níveis miseráveis, se não ninguém tinha chegado ao trabalho de tanto gelo haver nas estradas.

Mesmo aqui na zona da Quinta da Ribafria (Sintra) às 7h45 estavam -4ºC. Os locais baptizados que terminem em frio hoje fazem sem dúvida jus ao nome .


----------



## Thomar (19 Jan 2017 às 09:40)

Está a sair as observações de superfície das 9H no IPMA e a estação de Tomar-Valdonas às 9H ainda marcava *-5,9ºC.*
Certamente terá ido aos *-8ºC*, mas só amanhã é que saberemos o valor correcto da mínima desta estação e das outras.
No mapa carregando na estação diz que às 8H, a temperatura em Tomar era de *-7,5ºC *(record batido).
Anterior record era de *-7,3ºC* a 1 de Março de 2005.


----------



## meko60 (19 Jan 2017 às 09:40)

Bom dia!
Já vi que houve locais com mínimas bem interessantes. Por aqui, na zona alta de Almada o valor de mínima foi:


----------



## lsalvador (19 Jan 2017 às 09:43)

Meteotomar bateu o record de mínima, -7.8 por volta das 7h58, a estação do IPMA revela -7.5 as 8h


----------



## jorge1990 (19 Jan 2017 às 09:47)

Bom dia
*Temperatura*: 5.2
*Humidade*: 45%
A minima que registei foram uns "frescos" *4.1C*.


----------



## criz0r (19 Jan 2017 às 09:50)

Bom dia, partilho um pouco da desilusão dos meus vizinhos muito embora a mínima até nem tenha sido tão má quanto isso chegando aos *2,9ºC* pelas 8h30m.
De resto é a mínima absoluta deste Outono/Inverno e vamos ver se não será a do ano (espero que não ). 
Por agora sigo com céu limpo e vento moderado que mais parecem lâminas a passar pela cara .


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Jan 2017 às 09:55)

Boas pessoal,

Acabei de chegar do vale do Pisão aqui a 1km de casa, felizmente gerou-se por lá humidade, e a geada foi brutal, tenho dezenas e dezenas de fotos.
Havia gelo na estrada em alguns pontos, principalmente um onde o corre um fio de agua todo ano(incrivel como ninguem faz nada), estava tudo congelado também tirei foto.
Em termos de temperatura registei *-3,2ºC* às 9:09.
Poças congeladas, caminhos de terra batida gelados, copas de arvores com mais de 6/7 metros do solo com gelo, simplesmente incrível.
Faço a monitorização daquele vale desde 2013, foi de longe a maior geada que presenciei.
Quando poder deixo as fotos.


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Jan 2017 às 10:03)

Bom dia a todos! De facto esta noite esteve um frio brutal! Ainda tenho geada no terreno a esta hora e ainda está muito frio!


----------



## Caneira (19 Jan 2017 às 10:03)

Em Mem Martins - Sintra (junto à Estação) não consegui baixar dos 1.4º, estava a contar que era a primeira vez que podia registar algo negativo. Ainda não foi desta!


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Jan 2017 às 10:04)

Deixo para já uma foto.
@belem aqui está a potente inversão do Pisão, tenho umas fotos que parece que um gajo está no interior norte. 




screenshot on pc


----------



## criz0r (19 Jan 2017 às 10:07)

@jonas_87 é uma camada de gelo e pêras! Excelente registo


----------



## Crissie (19 Jan 2017 às 10:09)

E as temperaturas ainda continuam a baixar  maravilha !
E o pessoal anda a vibrar com isto, o facebook parece que tá com uma pandemia . LOL


----------



## belem (19 Jan 2017 às 10:10)

jonas_87 disse:


> Deixo para já uma foto.
> @belem aqui está a potente inversão do Pisão, tenho umas fotos que parece que um gajo está no interior norte.
> 
> 
> ...



Excelente!
Aguardo ansiosamente pelas restantes fotos!


----------



## srr (19 Jan 2017 às 10:21)

As 9h00, com céu limpo,  ainda estão -5,9 graus em Tomar....é brutal


----------



## Thomar (19 Jan 2017 às 10:23)

srr disse:


> As *10h00*, com céu limpo,  ainda estão -5,9 graus em Tomar....é brutal


Esses valor é das *9h*, mas não deixa de ser brutal.


----------



## srr (19 Jan 2017 às 10:33)

Thomar disse:


> Esses valor é das *9h*, mas não deixa de ser brutal.



Obrigado, Corrigido.


----------



## Brites (19 Jan 2017 às 10:36)

Por pombal durante a madrugada:


----------



## Gilmet (19 Jan 2017 às 10:38)

Bom dia! 

Aqui por casa a mínima acabou por saír _fiascada_ por causa do vento: *2,0ºC*. No entanto, acredito que nos próximos dias ainda a consiga superar!


Como disse ontem, deixei o sensor numa zona perto da estação de comboios de Mira-Sintra/Meleças. Tive o cuidado de deixar a ponta do sensor externo afastada de superfícies e a cerca de 1,5 m do chão. O resultado foi espectacular, com uma mínima de* -3,7ºC* (!!), nesta zona que se situa a apenas ~60 m de diferença do meu local habitual de observação, a nível altimétrico, e a menos de 1 km em linha recta. A prova:






E a zona circundante ao local onde deixei o sensor, pelas 10:00. Ainda havia muita geada nos locais à sombra!


----------



## DaniFR (19 Jan 2017 às 10:39)

Impressionante! Às 9h as Dunas de Miras ainda está a arrefecer mais.  






As estação de Coimbra, Bencanta falhou logo na hora em que tinha chegado a valores negativos.  Deve ter congelado. 






Evolução do vento durante a noite na EMA de Coimbra (Aeródromo). 







Miranda do Corvo com mínima de* -5,3ºC*, registada às 5h24, a partir daí foi sempre a subir. O vento acabou por estragar muitas mínima que poderiam ter sido bem mais baixas.


----------



## Camramo (19 Jan 2017 às 10:45)

Bom dia.

Vivo no centro de Lisboa (zona da Estefânia), e trabalho no concelho de Palmela, junto à Auto Europa. O percurso diário permite passar por uma amplitude de temperaturas muito significativa, e hoje, aqui por Palmela, registei record's de negativas.
Para dar uma ideia das diferenças:
07H30: saída de casa com 3º, que se mantiveram até ao Marquês de Pombal
4º no túnel do Marquês
5º entre a saída do túnel do Marquês (Amoreiras) e a entrada do tabuleiro da ponte 25 de Abril
4º entre a ponte 25 de Abril e a descida para Almada
3º na A2, até à área de serviço do Seixal
2º entre a área de serviço do Seixal e a saída para o Fogueteiro / Sesimbra
Queda abrupta para 0º no espaço de 500 metros
0º entre a zona do Casal do Marco e a zona da Aldeia de Paio Pires
-1º entre Paio Pires e a entrada de Coina
Queda para -3º ao atravessar a zona de Coina, na Nacional 10
-4º ao chegar à rotunda da estação de Coina, que se mantiveram até à Quinta do Conde
-5º na subida entre a Quinta do Conde e Vila Amélia
Chegada ao destino com -4º às 08H05.

Dia bem gelado, com um record de temperatura negativa por esta zona.


----------



## fhff (19 Jan 2017 às 10:48)

Às 8:00: Merceana -3ºC, Dois Portos: -5,5ºC. Às 9:30: Sintra: 1ºC Galamares: 0ºC
Hoje sim, uma geada valente. Até poças de água no chão estavam congeladas. Perdi 10 minutos a tirar gel do carro.


----------



## homem do mar (19 Jan 2017 às 10:50)

Boas por aqui a mínima foi bem fresquinha com -4.8   Seiça chegou aos -8.8 incrível o efeito que aquele vale e a ribeira de Seiça fazem, mas vendo que a temperatura era de -6.2 à meia noite pensei que ainda chega-se aos -10.


----------



## Thomar (19 Jan 2017 às 10:51)

Camramo disse:


> Bom dia.
> 
> Vivo no centro de Lisboa (zona da Estefânia), e trabalho no concelho de Palmela, junto à Auto Europa. O percurso diário permite passar por uma amplitude de temperaturas muito significativa, e hoje, aqui por Palmela, registei record's de negativas.
> Para dar uma ideia das diferenças:
> ...


Bem-vindo ao forum e belo relato! 
Aqui por Cabanas (Quinta-do-Anjo/Palmela) esperava uma mínima a rondar os -2 a -3, mas soprou quase sempre uma arajem que impediu uma maior descida. Valores impressionantes de Coina, mas a mim já não me admira pois esse local para inversões térmicas sem vento permitem quase sempre mínimas com 2 graus de diferença para aqui e estou a pouquíssimos km's.


----------



## Camramo (19 Jan 2017 às 10:57)

E como infelizmente ainda não descobri como carregar imagens, deixo em formado pdf foto do GPS do meu carro com o "record" local de -5º.


----------



## Iuri (19 Jan 2017 às 10:59)

Eu, com saída às 8h45, da zona de Cascais saí com 8ºC e cheguei a Lisboa com 6ºC, sem grandes variações.
A sensação térmica era um bocado diferente do registado porque vinha de mota...


----------



## Pedro Mindz (19 Jan 2017 às 11:00)

Nova mínima do ano 1,4ºC. Ainda muito abaixo dos negativos que se esperava.

A temperatura esta noite será ainda mais baixa do que a passada ou o forte do evento foi nesta noite?


----------



## Duarte Sousa (19 Jan 2017 às 11:00)

Camramo disse:


> E como infelizmente ainda não descobri como carregar imagens, deixo em formado pdf foto do GPS do meu carro com o "record" local de -5º.



Tem de ser através de um site de host de imagens (imgur, postimage, gyazo, etc). Depois é sacar o link da foto (a terminar em .jpg ou outra extensão válida de fotografia) e colocar aqui


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Jan 2017 às 11:08)

Iuri disse:


> Eu, com saída às 8h45, da zona de Cascais saí com 8ºC



Bem...essa hora estava eu no vale do Pisão/Cabreiro com -3,3ºC, incrível a diferença dentro do próprio concelho.


----------



## DaniFR (19 Jan 2017 às 11:12)

Mesmo ao sol, o gelo no prato do vaso ainda não descongelou totalmente.


----------



## Sanxito (19 Jan 2017 às 11:14)

Bom dia pessoal.
Agora sigo com 6.1ºc e 56%HR.
A mínima desta noite foi de 4.1ºc pelas 8:01 com a humidade nos 60%, nada de especial como já esperava e tinha dito ao #Lightning.
Desde Janeiro de 2013 que faço recolha de dados aqui na localidade (Santa marta do Pinhal, Seixal) e o valor mais baixo que registei foi um Janeiro de 2015 com 2.0ºc.
A estação está no topo de um prédio de 8º andar que fica na zona mais alta da localidade, não sendo favorável a mínimas muito baixas.


----------



## Camramo (19 Jan 2017 às 11:25)

Muito Obrigado Duarte.


----------



## remember (19 Jan 2017 às 11:31)

Boas sai de casa para resolver umas coisas e aproveitei para registar alguns dados:
Saída às 9:39, o carro marcava 3,5º C na Povoa de Santa Iria.
Passei pelo Forte da Casa rapidamente subiu para 5º C
Na zona de Alverca junto à rotunda da Norauto 5,5º C
Segui para Vialonga e passei junto à central de cervejas, tudo igual à zona de Alverca
Depois desloquei-me para a Praia dos Pescadores (Povoa de Santa Iria) para quem não conhece fica de frente para o Mouchão da Povoa  ( o video não é meu!) 4,5º C
Junto a Sacavem nada a registar 5º C/5,5º C
Por ultimo na foz do Trancão com o Tejo 4,5º C de novo


----------



## david 6 (19 Jan 2017 às 11:32)

bem... cá vai, pelas 8h a minha irmã mandou me mensagem a dizer que na Fajarda marcava *-6.5ºC!!!* portanto a minha minima lá na Fajarda (Coruche) deve ter sido à volta disso, impressionante! queria tanto ter estado lá para os sentir na pele 

mais impressionante é lá o meu vizinho Coruche a bater as estações todas do IPMA com os *-8ºC *


----------



## lm1960 (19 Jan 2017 às 11:33)

Boas,

Ás 08:45 quando peguei no carro marcava -2º, estava coberto de cristais de gelo, mesmo á mangueirada não foi fácil tirar tudo.


----------



## belem (19 Jan 2017 às 11:36)

remember disse:


> Boas sai de casa para resolver umas coisas e aproveitei para registar alguns dados:
> Saída às 9:39, o carro marcava 3,5º C na Povoa de Santa Iria.
> Passei pelo Forte da Casa rapidamente subiu para 5º C
> Na zona de Alverca junto à rotunda da Norauto 5,5º C
> ...



Obrigado pela cobertura. Os locais que se mantiveram acima de zero (sem ser junto à praia), também merecem uma menção!  PS: Ainda que esses valores, tenham sido registados já de manhã, houve ainda muita gente com mínimas bem acima de zero.


----------



## Gilmet (19 Jan 2017 às 11:42)

Sigo actualmente com céu limpo, uma brisa fraca e ainda *6,9ºC* de temperatura.


----------



## david 6 (19 Jan 2017 às 11:43)

david 6 disse:


> bem... cá vai, pelas 8h a minha irmã mandou me mensagem a dizer que na Fajarda marcava *-6.5ºC!!!* portanto a minha minima lá na Fajarda (Coruche) deve ter sido à volta disso, impressionante! queria tanto ter estado lá para os sentir na pele
> 
> mais impressionante é lá o meu vizinho Coruche a bater as estações todas do IPMA com os *-8ºC *




esqueci me de dizer que a minha irmã disse que os canos estavam congelados que não saía água


----------



## remember (19 Jan 2017 às 11:45)

belem disse:


> Obrigado pela cobertura. Os locais que se mantiveram acima de zero (sem ser junto à praia), também merecem uma menção!  PS: Ainda que esses valores, tenham sido registados já de manhã, houve ainda muita gente com mínimas bem acima de zero.


Ainda me aconteceu algo caricato junto ao recinto de festas da Póvoa de Santa Iria, no cruzamento entre a ponte que vêm da Póvoa e a rua que vai para a Estação da CP, estava um bloco de gelo com uns 50cm na estrada, como ia em andamento não pude tirar fotos, mas desconfio que tenha sido de algum camião, visto que alguns param no recinto de festas e também porque a Olicargo encontra-se logo ao lado.


----------



## vitamos (19 Jan 2017 às 11:54)

belem disse:


> Obrigado pela cobertura. Os locais que se mantiveram acima de zero (sem ser junto à praia), também merecem uma menção!  PS: Ainda que esses valores, tenham sido registados já de manhã, houve ainda muita gente com mínimas bem acima de zero.


Sendo o normal as temperaturas mínimas não baixarem para lá dos 0ºC na zona, é natural num evento deste tipo, uma entrada fria, que se destaquem os valores mais baixos e que haja um entusiasmo natural por esse facto.


----------



## Angelstorm (19 Jan 2017 às 11:56)

Sabemos que está frio quando vamos lavar as mãos e a torneira está assim:


----------



## belem (19 Jan 2017 às 12:00)

vitamos disse:


> Sendo o normal as temperaturas mínimas não baixarem para lá dos 0ºC na zona, é natural num evento deste tipo, uma entrada fria, que se destaquem os valores mais baixos e que haja um entusiasmo natural por esse facto.



Claro e tal é perfeitamente compreensível!
Eu como faço trabalho de campo em diferentes partes do país, tenho interesse também  por variações regionais, daí que tenha feito essa observação.


----------



## remember (19 Jan 2017 às 12:07)

Angelstorm disse:


> Sabemos que está frio quando vamos lavar as mãos e a torneira está assim:



Apenas uma palavra Brutal!

Estava aqui a avaliar os dados da rede IPMA a sorte ou antes azar de muita gente é que algumas zonas tiveram humidades baixas, senão a avaliar pelas mínimas mais baixas com valores de humidade perto dos 100%, se acontece nas estações próximas de Lisboa tal acontecimento, a noite podia ter sido pior.


----------



## romeupaz (19 Jan 2017 às 12:07)

Em Leiria as mínimas foram de -5.2ºC (Recorde - Parceiros - Leiria e Arredores) -4ºC (Recorde - Leiria - Centro) e -6.2ºC (Barosa - Hortas do Liz)


----------



## Camramo (19 Jan 2017 às 12:16)

Já agora, porque hoje é um dia raro em termos de temperaturas, deixo aqui o meu registo pessoal de "extremos" de baixas temperaturas registadas entre Lisboa e Vila Amélia, Palmela, ao longo dos últimos 5 anos. Quando iniciei o registo, estabeleci como critério que apenas registaria temperaturas em Lisboa cidade iguais ou inferiores a 3º, e na zona de Palmela iguais ou inferiores a 1º.

Para Lisboa Cidade:
Ano, Data, Local, Temperatura (ºC) e Hora
2012 - 03-fev - Zona da Estefânia, Lisboa, 3º, 08H00
2012 - 04-fev - Zona da Estefânia, Lisboa, 2º, 07H55
2012 - 13-fev - Zona da Estefânia, Lisboa, 3º, 08H00
2014 - 30-dez - Zona da Estefânia, Lisboa, 3º, 07H30
2015 - 08-jan - Entre a Zona da Estefânia e o  Marquês de Pombal, 2º, 07H55
2017 - 19-jan - Entre a Zona da Estefânia e o Marquês de Pombal, 3º, 07H30 

Para o eixo Casal do Marco / Coina / Quinta do Conde / Vila Amélia:
Ano, Data, Local, Temperatura (ºC) e Hora
2012 - 03-fev - Entre a Quinta do Conde e Vila Amélia, -1º, 08H30
2012 - 09-fev - Entre a Quinta do Conde e Vila Amélia, 0º, 08H45
2012 - 13-fev - Entre a Quinta do Conde e Vila Amélia, -2º, 08H30
2013 - 26-nov - Vila Amélia, 1º, 08H00
2013 - 02-dez - Entre a Quinta do Conde e Vila Amélia, 0º, 08H30
2013 - 03-dez - Entre a Quinta do Conde e Vila Amélia, 1º, 08H30
2013 - 04-dez - Entre a Quinta do Conde e Vila Amélia, 0º, 08H15
2013 - 09-dez - Entre a Quinta do Conde e Vila Amélia, 0º, 08H30
2014 - 19-dez - Entre a Quinta do Conde e Vila Amélia, 1º, 08H15
2014 - 30-dez - Vila Amélia, -1º, 08H00
2014 - 31-dez - Entre a Quinta do Conde e Vila Amélia, -3º, 07H45
2015 - 02-jan -  Entre a Quinta do Conde e Vila Amélia, -1º, 08H25
2015 - 05-jan - Entre Coina e Vila Amélia, -1º, 08H15
2015 - 08-jan - Entre o Casal do Marco e Vila Amélia, 1º, 08H25
2015 - 09-jan - Entre a Quinta do Conde e Vila Amélia, -2º, 07H55
2015 - 06-fev - Entre a Quinta do Conde e Vila Amélia, 0º, 08H05
2016 - 20-dez - Entre a Quinta do Conde e Vila Amélia, 0º, 08H08
2016 - 26-dez - Entre a Quinta do Conde e Vila Amélia, 1º, 08H02
2016 - 27-dez - Entre Coina e Vila Amélia, 1º, 07H44
2017 - 09-jan - Entre Coina e Vila Amélia, 0º, 08H02
2017 - 16-jan - Entre Coina e Vila Amélia, 0º, 08H06
2017 - 17-jan - Em Coina e entre a Quinta do Conde e Vila Amélia, 0º, 08H16
2017 - 19-jan - Entre a Quinta do Conde e Vila Amélia, -5º, 08H01

Para quem conhece a zona, existe uma larga Charneca entre a rotunda que dá acesso à Quinta do Conde, a partir da Nacional 10, e Vila Amélia, que é talvez o ponto mais gélido desta zona, e onde se concentram os registos de temperaturas mais baixas.De qualquer forma, a quantidade de ocorrências entre 20/12/2016 e 19/01/2017 garante já vários records para esta zona: quantidade de ocorrências, concentração das mesmas num relativamente curto espaço de tempo e mais baixa temperatura registada.


----------



## miguel (19 Jan 2017 às 12:30)

Boas

Mínima de *1,3ºC *Esperava pelo menos chegar a 0ºC este evento na minha estação mas ainda não foi desta nem deve ser já este ano... enfim foi meio fiascado o avento aqui... geada não vi nada como nunca se vê aqui. 

Agora estão* 8,1ºC* com vento nulo


----------



## Lightning (19 Jan 2017 às 12:34)

MSantos disse:


> Ai ai essa meteoazia...
> Não negues uma noite que está a ser histórica, ou pelo menos muito rara só pelo facto de não estares num local privilegiado.



Chama-lhe o que quiseres. Tenho o direito a queixar-me como qualquer membro do fórum. Não tenho a sorte de morar num sítio onde, quer seja inverno ou verão, se registe algo minimamente aceitável, portanto tenho o direito à expressão.


----------



## Thomar (19 Jan 2017 às 12:37)

Camramo disse:


> Já agora, porque hoje é um dia raro em termos de temperaturas, deixo aqui o meu registo pessoal de "extremos" de baixas temperaturas registadas entre Lisboa e Vila Amélia, Palmela, ao longo dos últimos 5 anos. Quando iniciei o registo, estabeleci como critério que apenas registaria temperaturas em Lisboa cidade iguais ou inferiores a 3º, e na zona de Palmela iguais ou inferiores a 1º.
> 
> Para Lisboa Cidade:
> Ano, Data, Local, Temperatura (ºC) e Hora
> ...


Belos registos!
Eu já reparei em algumas dessas zonas com mínimas bem baixas em noites de inversão:
- Na estrada que liga Cabanas a Quinta do Conde, entre as bombas da Galp e a rotunda da Mackro;
- Nessa mesma estrada antes de chegar à Quinta do Conde antes da rotunda ao pé do Pingo Doce de Coina;
- E entre as rotundas na EN10 ao pé de Coina por baixo do viaduto da A33.


----------



## Pedro Mindz (19 Jan 2017 às 12:59)

É provavel que as temperaturas esta noite sejam ainda inferiores ás da ultima noite?


----------



## Camramo (19 Jan 2017 às 13:17)

Thomar disse:


> Belos registos!
> Eu já reparei em algumas dessas zonas com mínimas bem baixas em noites de inversão:
> - Na estrada que liga Cabanas a Quinta do Conde, entre as bombas da Galp e a rotunda da Mackro;
> - Nessa mesma estrada antes de chegar à Quinta do Conde antes da rotunda ao pé do Pingo Doce de Coina;
> - E entre as rotundas na EN10 ao pé de Coina por baixo do viaduto da A33.



Tem razão. O eixo entre Coina (por debaixo do viaduto da A33), e Vila Amélia/Cabanas (até chegar à rotunda da Makro), é a zona onde obtenho a maior concentração de registos de baixas temperaturas. Sobretudo, e como indiquei, entre a rotunda do Pingo Doce da Quinta do Conde e a rotunda da Makro.
Na zona de Lisboa / Grande Lisboa, apenas conheço um outro local onde era relativamente comum, em noites muito frias, obter este tipo de registos: na zona baixa da várzea de Sintra (para quem sai de Sintra pelo lado onde se situa o quartel dos bombeiros, entra mais à frente, à esquerda, para uma estrada que dá acesso à várzea). Se bem que já não passe por essa zona em horário nocturno ou matinal há vários anos, recordo noites em que às 21 ou 22H00 a temperatura caía para 0º, -1º ou -2º ao longo de cerca de 1 km, sendo comum chegar ao centro de Sintra (a apenas 3 km's), e ter temperaturas de 3º ou 4º.


----------



## Iuri (19 Jan 2017 às 13:40)

Perto de Cascais, na linha do mar, as temperaturas despencaram durante a noite, mas confesso que foi estranho acordar, sentir o frio intenso, e reparar que não há orvalho, nada. Nem os carros tinham gota de gelo ou água. Frio seco como o bacalhau.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Jan 2017 às 13:42)

Deixo então  tambem a minha meteo-reportagem desta manhã. Aqui tens os registos completos @belem certamente que vais reconhecer muitas zonas, dado que tens trabalhado no vale.
Pois bem, lá rumei ao Pisão aka Congelador de Cascais para fazer registos de temperatura e fotografias, embora tivesse saído de casa com 3,8ºC, não esperava que a geada fosse tão forte por lá, pois tinha ideia que no próprio vale não houvesse muita humidade(devido algum vento), erro da minha parte.
Como disse ontem, e disse noutras ocasiões, no vale do Pisão o padrão térmico é sempre este(mapa-dados de hoje):
Na estrada N247 que liga Alcabideche a Malveira da Serra tem como zona mais fria, o local onde fiz o registo de -1,8ºC, contudo a zona mais fria do vale, é e sempre será na zona da cancela (-3,3ºC), onde o vale é mais estreito, chega a ter uns 5 metros de largura imagine-se, nos dias mais pequenos não chega a ter 1 hora de sol.



image hosting over 5mb

Isto foi registado na ponte do Pisão, os -1,8ºC foi registado no terreno ao lado, junto a captação de aguas do Pisão.



free picture hosting

Geada do local



image upload without registration


how to screenshot on windows 7

Pobre nespreira, pintada de branco. 



image hosting 20mb

Passando para o lado de la da estrada, e começando a entrar no vale, a foto da praxe aquando destas andanças.
Telhado gelado e geada por todo o lado.



post image online

Avançei no vale, e como é natural a temperatura caiu, sentia-se logo na cara o ar a ficar mais frio a medida que caminhava.



free image host

Eis a geada muito forte, nunca tinha observado nestes 4/5 anos de medições uma geada tão intensa.
As proprias arvores tinham gelo no topo.



upload images free
url=https://postimg.org/image/pidmz8qbx/]





post images[/url]

Nesta foto ve-se à esquerda o gelo nas arvores.



imag


Felizmente a chuva que caiu no inicio do mês deu para aguentar as poças de agua, sinal do quao sombrio é o vale.
Congelação.


image hosting over 5mb


Hoje foi das observações mais extremas que vi, aqui havia gelo/geada sobre a terra/pequena gravilha, impressionante.


gif image hosting
Isto é para lá da Cancela.


uploading pictures

Para finalizar, a dita zona da cancela, tirei foto desta perspectiva propositadamente, ve-se bem a camada da inversão na zona branca das silvas, arbustos.
Aqui dado o vale ser tão estreito, faz a camada de inversão subir uns metros valente, muito interessante este local, para alem de ser o mais frio. 



photos upload


image post

Pelas minhas contas, neste lugar a mínima terá caíado aos -4,5ºC.

Desculpem o facto de ter me alongado no post.


----------



## Candy (19 Jan 2017 às 13:56)

Boa tarde

Peniche com 8ºC a esta hora, na zona do centro da cidade. 
Esta noite registei 0ºC junto ao porto de pesca de Peniche e tenho informação de que foram várias as pessoas a verem os termómetros dos carros baixar aos -2ºC esta madrugada. Dois dos relatos são de entre as 4 e as 4h30 da manhã. Isto em Peniche, zona urbano, pois se formos para as freguesias rurais certamente encontraremos relatos de temperaturas bem mais baixas.


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Jan 2017 às 14:08)

Boas! 
Meti um prato com água num pequeno jardim aqui perto, na esperança de que quando acordasse iria encontrar um bloco de gelo, mas não...ainda não foi desta. O vento lá decidiu (novamente) meter o nariz onde não é chamado. 
Estão *10,4°C*.


----------



## DaniFR (19 Jan 2017 às 14:38)

jonas_87 disse:


> Deixo então  tambem a minha meteo-reportagem desta manhã. Aqui tens os registos completos @belem certamente que vais reconhecer muitas zonas, dado que tens trabalhado no vale.
> Pois bem, lá rumei ao Pisão aka Congelador de Cascais para fazer registos de temperatura e fotografias, embora tivesse saído de casa com 3,8ºC, não esperava que a geada fosse tão forte por lá, pois tinha ideia que no próprio vale não houvesse muita humidade(devido algum vento), erro da minha parte.
> Como disse ontem, e disse noutras ocasiões, no vale do Pisão o padrão térmico é sempre este(mapa-dados de hoje):
> Na estrada N247 que liga Alcabideche a Malveira da Serra tem como zona mais fria, o local onde fiz o registo de -1,8ºC, contudo a zona mais fria do vale, é e sempre será na zona da cancela (-3,3ºC), onde o vale é mais estreito, chega a ter uns 5 metros de largura imagine-se, nos dias mais pequenos não chega a ter 1 hora de sol.
> ...


Excelente reportagem. 
Nesse vale não faltou humidade, geada bem intensa, e o vento também se deve ter mantido sempre nulo ou muito fraco, senão teria misturado a humidade gerada pelo vale com o ar seco e não haveria formação de geada.

Nestes dias de frio intenso, sem geada, costuma-se usar a expressão: a geada anda pelo ar.


----------



## criz0r (19 Jan 2017 às 14:52)

Muito boa reportagem @jonas_87 ! As fotos ilustram bem a inversão brutal nessa zona. 

Entretanto seguimos por Entrecampos com céu absolutamente limpo, vento moderado que teima em não cessar e 8,6ºC na estação mais próxima (Instituto Superior Técnico).


----------



## belem (19 Jan 2017 às 15:00)

DaniFR disse:


> Excelente reportagem.
> Nesse vale não faltou humidade, geada bem intensa, e o vento também se deve ter mantido sempre nulo ou muito fraco, senão teria misturado a humidade gerada pelo vale com o ar seco e não haveria formação de geada.
> 
> Nestes dias de frio intenso, sem geada, costuma-se usar a expressão: a geada anda pelo ar.



Excelente reportagem, sem dúvida!

E conhecendo eu o local, deu para perceber (de alguma forma) a amplitude do acontecimento.


----------



## squidward (19 Jan 2017 às 15:10)

Hoje vim ao Cartaxo e reparei que a estação registou um recorde absoluto da minima: *-1,6 C 
*
O recorde anterior era de -1,1 C registado em Janeiro de 2009.


----------



## guisilva5000 (19 Jan 2017 às 16:00)

A mínima por aqui não tinha muito por onde baixar, ficou nos *-1,5ºC. *É, sem dúvida, uma mínima histórica, tendo em conta a evolução do nosso clima não sei quantos anos vão passar até voltar a ter estas mínimas. Para recordar!

Espero que o IPMA comunique alguma coisa! Olhando para os valores do país, podem haver muitas estações que bateram o recorde.

Outra evidência desta vaga de frio, é que o GFS tem graves dificuldades a prever as mínimas do litoral e do ribatejo.


----------



## jorge1990 (19 Jan 2017 às 16:25)

Boa tarde.
*Temperatura*: 8.8ºC
*Humidade*: 46%
*Pressão*: 1021 hPa


----------



## remember (19 Jan 2017 às 16:29)

Observando a evolução do satélite parece que aquelas nuvens altas desapareceram por volta das 11/12h estavam a ocupar todo o nosso território!
Temperatura já em queda com 10,5º C de máxima! 10,3º C Atuais e humidade a descer de 36%.
Já agora quais são as aplicações para android que usam para o tempo? De preferência gratuitas, eu uso a Klara e até agora estou bastante contente muito completa a APP!


----------



## miguel (19 Jan 2017 às 16:46)

Dia já menos frio que o de ontem...

Máxima de *11,3ºC*

Agora estão *11,1ºC* com vento nulo


----------



## guisilva5000 (19 Jan 2017 às 16:54)

homem do mar disse:


> Boa tarde vi agora na rtp que a mínima mais baixa do país foi na estação do ipma no sabugal com -9.9.


É bem capaz, essa estação surpreendeu à última hora, foi a mais baixa a nível horário.
___

Edit: Tive a ver a RTP agora, pelo que a meteorologista mostrou o IPMA anda a preparar um relatório. (Podem ver também e voltar para trás, são os dados mostrados)

*"53% do território abaixo de 0ºC no dia 18"*

Foi mostrada a imagem das temperaturas mais baixas de hoje (*dia 19*), infelizmente só consegui tirar estes dados pois eram o que a câmara mostrava (os mais relevantes):

Cabo Raso: *-0,7ºC *
Setúbal: *-1,7ºC*
Tomar:* -7,9ºC*
Alvega:* -7,3ºC*
Torres Vedras: *-4,4ºC*
Alcobaça: *-6,7ºC*
Leiria: *-5,7ºC*
Alcácer do Sal: *-6,2ºC*
Sines: *-2,1ºC*
Alvalade: *-5,9ºC*
Estremoz: *-6,5ºC*
Portalegre: *-1,8ºC*
Elvas:* -1,2ºC*
Mora: *-3,9ºC*
Castelo Branco: *-2,3ºC*
Figueira da Foz: *-2,6ºC*
Coimbra:* -1,9ºC*
Amareleja:* -4,6ºC*
Évora: *-2,5ºC
*
Percebi a dificuldade da meteorologista a explicar aos apresentadores e aos espectadores o porquê desta vaga de frio, mas a maioria parecia não perceber nada. O desconhecimento meteorológico em Portugal ainda é muito grande.


----------



## António josé Sales (19 Jan 2017 às 17:31)

Por aqui o frio ja se esta a instalar quando chegar a casa vou ver a temperatura.


----------



## miguel (19 Jan 2017 às 17:44)

Aqui vai nos 8,3ºC mas a vir nuvens de Este que pode alterar a mínima


----------



## homem do mar (19 Jan 2017 às 17:46)

guisilva5000 disse:


> É bem capaz, essa estação surpreendeu à última hora, foi a mais baixa a nível horário.
> ___
> 
> Edit: Tive a ver a RTP agora, pelo que a meteorologista mostrou o IPMA anda a preparar um relatório. (Podem ver também e voltar para trás, são os dados mostrados)
> ...


o Sabugal só consegui obter essa temperatura porque durante o dia praticamente não passou dos 3 graus positivos enquanto Alvega por exemplo foi aos 9 positivos e ainda desceu aos -7.3.


----------



## Rachie (19 Jan 2017 às 18:12)

O meu sensor registou 4.6° de mínima e 7° de máxima.  
Temperatura actual 6.6°

Enviado do meu T1101L1B1C através de Tapatalk


----------



## remember (19 Jan 2017 às 18:21)

A temperatura segundo o site do IPMA foi de -8,8º C e não -9,9º C !
Houve algumas estações a destacarem-se pela amplitude térmica, Aljezur é uma delas, bateu bem "fundo" nos -6,4º C às 8h e conseguiu ser a estação mais quente do IPMA com 13,3º C!!!
Coruche foi aos -8º C e conseguiu uma máxima de 11,5º C!!
Tomar -6,5º C e teve uma máxima de 10,6º C.
E por ultimo mas não menos importante, Dunas de Mira -7,2º C e 10,8º C de máxima
É de ficar


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Jan 2017 às 18:23)

Por aqui foi um dia gélido, como nunca me lembro de ter visto.
Saí de casa para ir trabalhar ás 6:15 da manhã e estavam -3.5ºC
Já vi aqui em casa muitas plantas que já estão totalmente perdidas, estão literalmente cozidas, mesmo aquelas que estão protegidas debaixo de telas, desde favas, muitas flores e até mesmo suculentas, em que as folhas parece que tinham saído do congelador, nem as azedas escaparam.
Já no local onde trabalho, em Alcanena, vários colegas caíram, porque a água da rega da relva saltou para o caminho e congelou.
Até congelou a água dentro de barricas de 120 litros, e que pernaneceu gelada até á hora de almoço.
A mínima ficou pelos -4.1ºC
A minha vizinha ficou sem água canalizada durante a manhã, devido ao congelamento dos canos.

Agora numa hora, entre as 17 e as 18 horas já desceu 5ºC, aposto que esta noite ainda deve ser pior, em termos de frio.
Sigo já com 4.9ºC

Num vale, aqui a 1,5ºC de casa, um colega passou lá de manhã, pouco depois das 6:30 e o termómetro do carro registou -7ºC
O vale em questão é este: https://www.google.pt/maps/@39.4118...bhSfp3LCxyZ4ICsWaw!2e0!7i13312!8i6656!6m1!1e1


----------



## homem do mar (19 Jan 2017 às 18:28)

remember disse:


> A temperatura segundo o site do IPMA foi de -8,8º C e não -9,9º C !
> Houve algumas estações a destacarem-se pela amplitude térmica, Aljezur é uma delas, bateu bem "fundo" nos -6,4º C às 8h e conseguiu ser a estação mais quente do IPMA com 13,3º C!!!
> Coruche foi aos -8º C e conseguiu uma máxima de 11,5º C!!
> Tomar -6,5º C e teve uma máxima de 10,6º C.
> ...


Atenção que esses valores são os horários sendo que só se sabe o valor total no dia a seguir


----------



## remember (19 Jan 2017 às 18:30)

homem do mar disse:


> Atenção que esses valores são os horários sendo que só se sabe o valor total no dia a seguir



Esquece, tens toda a razão, nem me lembrei disso!


----------



## jorge1990 (19 Jan 2017 às 18:30)

Boa noite.
_Dados atuais_
*Temperatura*: 6.8 graus
*Humidade*: 41%


----------



## mhenriques (19 Jan 2017 às 18:34)

Depois de um dia, que até se pode dizer agradável, a temp começou a descer a pique. Caldas da Rainha mesmo com o calor das aguas termais, segue agora às 18:30, com 5.9ºC e 55% de HR


----------



## david 6 (19 Jan 2017 às 18:39)

na Fajarda a minha irmã disse que vai nos *6ºC*


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Jan 2017 às 18:44)

Depois de uma máxima de *11,5°C*, eis que a temperatura já vai nos *6,7°C*. Cerca de 1°C a mais que ontem à mesma hora.
Duvido muito que o vento não atrapalhe a próxima mínima. 
Resumindo:
Máxima: *11,5°C*
Mínima: *3,2°C*


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Jan 2017 às 18:48)

Boas noites,
Mais uma geada agressiva a caminho no Pisão,hoje haverá menos vento /mais humidade.

Por aqui  a temperatura já está bastante baixa, apenas *5,3ºC.*


----------



## António josé Sales (19 Jan 2017 às 18:49)

Por aqui já estão 0 graus!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## João Branco (19 Jan 2017 às 18:49)

Boa noite, mínima de *-3.2ºC *no Chão do Bispo, vento não deu para descer mais. 
Das 16:24h para as 16:37h de hoje caiu de 5.8ºC para 4.1ºC.
Segundo o Windguru esta noite vai ser menos ventosa.


----------



## remember (19 Jan 2017 às 18:51)

6,9º C Por aqui e humidade a subir desta vez, já vai em 54% vamos ver o que vai acontecer...


----------



## WMeteo (19 Jan 2017 às 18:59)

Boa noite.

A mínima do dia de ontem (18 de Janeiro) foi alcançada perto da meia-noite, com *2.2.ºC*.

Relativamente ao dia de hoje, a mínima registada até ao momento, foi de *1.8.ºC*. No concelho o destaque vai para a cidade de Torres Vedras, com uma mínima negativa considerável, tal como já mencionado anteriormente. De facto, impressionante. Julgo que a localização geográfica da cidade permite compreender este valor.

Hoje de manhã, pelas 10h ainda foi possível ver nas bermas das estradas, junto às partes ainda na sombra, algum acumulado de geada.

Neste momento sigo com *6,8.ºC*.


----------



## remember (19 Jan 2017 às 19:15)

meteoW disse:


> Boa noite.
> 
> A mínima do dia de ontem (18 de Janeiro) foi alcançada perto da meia-noite, com *2.2.ºC*.
> 
> ...



Ainda bem que falas disso LOL Lembrei-me agora que ontem alcançei a mínima antes da meia noite, já actualizei os meus registos  Vinha com uma mínima da madrugada de 18 de 4,6º C que foi alcançada antes da meia noite com um registo de 3,2º C.


----------



## DaniFR (19 Jan 2017 às 19:15)

Arrefecimento rápido.
Sigo já com *0,0ºC*. Temperatura ligeiramente mais alta do que ontem à mesma hora, mas o que interessa é que o vento se mantenha calmo.

Máxima de* 8,3ºC*



guisilva5000 disse:


> Coimbra:* -1,9ºC*


Interessante, apesar da estação não aparecer no mapa nas horas de maior frio, não estava off pois eles tiveram acesso aos dados.
Ultimamente tem ocorrido este problema, muitas estações desaparecem do mapa na última actualização.



João Branco disse:


> Boa noite, mínima de *-3.2ºC *no Chão do Bispo, vento não deu para descer mais.
> Das 16:24h para as 16:37h de hoje caiu de 5.8ºC para 4.1ºC.
> Segundo o Windguru esta noite vai ser menos ventosa.


Boa mínima. Se não fosse o vento teriamos registado mínimas ainda mais baixas.
Vais deixar lá o sensor esta noite?


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Jan 2017 às 19:22)

guisilva5000 disse:


> É bem capaz, essa estação surpreendeu à última hora, foi a mais baixa a nível horário.
> ___
> 
> Edit: Tive a ver a RTP agora, pelo que a meteorologista mostrou o IPMA anda a preparar um relatório. (Podem ver também e voltar para trás, são os dados mostrados)
> ...



*-0,7ºC *no Cabo Raso???

Surreal que evento poderoso este, na volta a maresia junto das paredes do farol deve ter congelado.


----------



## VimDePantufas (19 Jan 2017 às 19:27)

meteoW disse:


> Boa noite.
> 
> A mínima do dia de ontem (18 de Janeiro) foi alcançada perto da meia-noite, com *2.2.ºC*.
> 
> ...



Boa noite, não sei qual o local que informa relativo a Torres  Vedras, é que caso seja Dois Portos tem uma temp muito diferente da apresentada em relação
às temperaturas da cidade, fica longe relativamente .Aliás a cidade costuma por norma ter temperaturas muito mais amenas que as localidades em seu redor.
Posso informar como exemplo que não muito longe da cidade de Torres existiram temperaturas muito mas muito inferiores.
Por aqui agora 2.7ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Jan 2017 às 19:31)

VimDePantufas disse:


> Boa noite, não sei qual o local que informa relativo a Torres  Vedras, é que caso seja Dois Portos tem uma temp muito diferente da apresentada em em relação
> às temperaturas da cidade, fica longe relativamente .Aliás a cidade costuma por norma ter temperaturas muito mais amenas que as localidades em seu redor.
> Posso informar como exemplo que não muito longe da cidade de Torres existiram temperaturas muito mas muito inferiores.
> Por aqui agora 2.7ºC



Nos meus familiares de Mafra a mínima rondou os -5,5ºC
A estrada que passa no vale gelou, e os bebedouros das galinhas/patos e cães congelaram, muito agressivo.
O IPMA devia ser menos vago quando diz formação de geada em especial no interior...ja digo isso ha anos enfim, nestas noites qualquer vale sem vento tem geada ao pontape, e mesmo colados ao mar..


----------



## António josé Sales (19 Jan 2017 às 19:34)

Por aqui sigo com -1


----------



## VimDePantufas (19 Jan 2017 às 19:36)

jonas_87 disse:


> Nos meus familiares de Mafra a mínima rondou os -5,5ºC
> A estrada que passa no vale gelou, e os bebedouros das galinhas/patos e cães congelaram, muito agressivo.


Sim Jonas, as temperaturas foram muito baixas e caso não fosse o vento possivelmente ainda seriam inferiores.
Hoje até as 11 horas tive também a água dos cães congelada
E mais, Dois Portos não deverá estar a reportar em condições, pois passei lá e as diferenças parecem existir ,


----------



## Gilmet (19 Jan 2017 às 19:49)

Boa noite,

Máxima de *9,0ºC*!

Neste momento sigo já com *4,7ºC* e a habitual brisa, muito fria. 
Céu limpo, exceptuando alguns Cirrus no horizonte, a Oeste.


----------



## WMeteo (19 Jan 2017 às 19:49)

VimDePantufas disse:


> Boa noite, não sei qual o local que informa relativo a Torres  Vedras, é que caso seja Dois Portos tem uma temp muito diferente da apresentada em relação
> às temperaturas da cidade, fica longe relativamente .Aliás a cidade costuma por norma ter temperaturas muito mais amenas que as localidades em seu redor.
> Posso informar como exemplo que não muito longe da cidade de Torres existiram temperaturas muito mas muito inferiores.
> Por aqui agora 2.7ºC



Boa noite.

De acordo com o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera, a temperatura em Dois Portos atingiu os *-3,6.ºC *pelas 6h da manhã. Pelo menos de acordo com a leitura feita a partir da referida fonte de informação.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (19 Jan 2017 às 19:50)

Boas.

Por aqui o frio também deu o ar da sua graça. Mínima de *-0,4ºC* onde moro.

Como disse ontem, coloquei um sensor junto ao rio que passa aqui perto. Temperatura registada em casa a vermelho, a azul a registada pelo sensor deixado no tal local. *-3,6ºC*.







Era impressionante a diferença de temperatura ao descer a rua (assinalada a amarelo), tanto ontem à noite como hoje de manhã (rio a azul, sensor a vermelho).






Porém, a geada era praticamente nula, devido aos baixos valores de humidade. Mas onde havia geada, era bem intensa.


----------



## lsalvador (19 Jan 2017 às 19:51)

Meteotomar com -0.6 igual a ontem a mesma hora. Vamos ver no que dá :-)


----------



## mr. phillip (19 Jan 2017 às 19:55)

7ºC.
Menos 0,7ºC que ontem à mesma hora.
Mas, meh... é só ler os relatos daqui que um gajo fica meio desconsolado com este frio de meia tijela em Sta. Marta.


----------



## João Branco (19 Jan 2017 às 19:57)

DaniFR disse:


> Boa mínima. Se não fosse o vento teriamos registado mínimas ainda mais baixas.
> Vais deixar lá o sensor esta noite?



Sim, fica pelo menos até ao fim de semana.


----------



## AMFC (19 Jan 2017 às 19:59)

No site do IPMA na previsão a longo prazo tem o inicio a 16 mas ao clicar ainda vai para a previsão antiga com inicio a 2 ????


----------



## Sanxito (19 Jan 2017 às 20:12)

Boa tarde. 
Por cá a máxima ainda atingiu os 10.2°c pelas 16:23.
Agora sigo com 6.9°c e 60%HR, o vento é nulo. 

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (19 Jan 2017 às 20:22)

Por cá vou nos *2,3ºC*, mais alto que ontem à mesma hora, mas quem sabe se ainda chega aos 0ºC


----------



## Pedro Mindz (19 Jan 2017 às 20:23)

Ontem por esta hora certinha (20:25) tinha 7ºC, hoje vai nos 8ºC


----------



## WMeteo (19 Jan 2017 às 20:24)

Neste momento sigo com *5,3.ºC*. Ontem pelas 20h34 seguia com *3,5.ºC*. 

Estou a pensar deixar o segundo termómetro digital do Lidl num terreno próximo. Que cuidados devo adoptar por causa de não danificar o equipamento e assegurar a leitura correcta de dados?


----------



## WMeteo (19 Jan 2017 às 20:26)

O objectivo ao utilizar o segundo termómetro digital é compreender as diferenças existentes no valor associado à temperatura mínima.


----------



## miguel (19 Jan 2017 às 20:29)

Aqui 5,6ºC ta dentro do que estava ontem a esta hora, mas em altura ja ta mais alto! hoje esta bom para os buracos lol no geral deverá aquecer uns 2ºC em relação a mínima anterior


----------



## guisilva5000 (19 Jan 2017 às 20:30)

Tomar passou dos 2,6ºC aos -0,4ºC das 19h às 20h, o poder do vento nulo. 

Seiça já vai nos *-3,6ºC*


----------



## DaniFR (19 Jan 2017 às 20:30)

Temperatura actual: *-2,0ºC*
Ontem a esta hora registava* -1,2ºC*. Por enquanto o vento mal se nota, apenas uma ligeira brisa.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Jan 2017 às 20:31)

VimDePantufas disse:


> E mais, Dois Portos não deverá estar a reportar em condições, pois passei lá e as diferenças parecem existir ,



A estação não está totalmente no fundo de vale,está a meio da vertente,embora já tenha grande influencia da inversão do  rio sizandro.
Não será por isso, essas diferenças? Como as inversões estão muito fortes o diferencial térmico é muito maior em pequenas diferenças de altitude.


----------



## homem do mar (19 Jan 2017 às 20:40)

boas por aqui já vai nos -1.1 
Esta noite deixei o sensor ao pé de uma ribeira perto de minha casa vamos ver o que dá de manhã.


----------



## Rachie (19 Jan 2017 às 20:46)

Vou nos 5.8° bem mais baixo que ontem à mesma hora. Talvez devido ao vento nulo de hoje esteja a baixar mais. Humidade 47% (mais alta que ontem)

Enviado do meu T1101L1B1C através de Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Jan 2017 às 20:48)

Por aqui sigo já em terreno negativo, com -0.2ºC, bem mais frio do que ontem á mesma hora.
A maior descida da temperatura até agora foi de 2.5ºC em cerca de 1 hora(das 18 ás 19 horas)


----------



## rmsg (19 Jan 2017 às 20:50)

*-2,3 ªC*
Mais frio que ontem


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Jan 2017 às 20:51)

Seiça : *-4,0ºC*
A próxima minima promete.


----------



## guisilva5000 (19 Jan 2017 às 20:51)

Mira e Alvega já nos *-1,9ºC*, desceram as duas 7ºC em duas horas, surpreendente.


----------



## fhff (19 Jan 2017 às 20:55)

VimDePantufas disse:


> Sim Jonas, as temperaturas foram muito baixas e caso não fosse o vento possivelmente ainda seriam inferiores.
> Hoje até as 11 horas tive também a água dos cães congelada
> E mais, Dois Portos não deverá estar a reportar em condições, pois passei lá e as diferenças parecem existir ,




Passo todos os dias em Dois Portos. É uma zona de inversão térmica brutal. Hoje passei pelas 8:00 e no carro marcava -5,5ºC. É umas das zonas onde noto mais baixas temperaturas, quando há inversões. Não tem nada a ver com T. Vedras. Fica num buraco/vale. A mesma coisa acontece ao longo do rio Sizandro (por exemplo na Feliteira, perto do Sobral de M. Agraço). Pelas 19:00, hoje, o carro marcou 1ºC na Feliteira e 0,5ºC em Dois Portos. Merceana com 4ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Jan 2017 às 20:57)

Como tinha relatado, na estrada do Pisão existe uma zona onde está a correr água o ano inteiro, não entendo como nao resolvem a situação.
Hoje a estrada ficou particularmente perigosa,dado que congelou.
Isto com a protecção civil de ourem não acontecia certamente...enfim.



screenshot tool


----------



## AndréFrade (19 Jan 2017 às 21:07)

Esta manhã na periferia do Montijo (onde vivo), mais propriamente junto ao Bairro do Areias com uma mínima de *-1,3ºC*.


----------



## criz0r (19 Jan 2017 às 21:07)

Boa noite, pela Cova da Piedade está assim,







Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## Rachie (19 Jan 2017 às 21:14)

criz0r disse:


> Boa noite, pela Cova da Piedade está assim,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Temos exactamente a mesma temperatura...
Quanto mais depressa eu falasse...  Levantou vento e já subiu quase 1° em meia hora :@


----------



## PapoilaVerde (19 Jan 2017 às 21:31)

mr. phillip disse:


> Bom dia a todos.
> Por aqui a mínima acabou por ficar nuns suaves 4.3ºC, como é costume e previsível.
> Contudo, aqui bem perto, o poço de frio da Quinta do Conde é impressionante.
> A minha mulher, pelas 8h30, teve o carro a marcar -4ºC.
> ...



Na A2 em Coina, mesmo em frente ao retail park, o meu carro marcou -6 pelas 7:45.


----------



## jorge1990 (19 Jan 2017 às 21:32)

Boa noite
_Dados atuais_
*Temperatura*; 6.2ºC
*Humidade*: 49%
*Pressão*: 1020 hPa


----------



## remember (19 Jan 2017 às 21:35)

Por aqui estava a descer tão bem, chegou aos 5,1° C e já está a subir 5,3° C actual, já esteve momentaneamente nos 5,4° C. A humidade está a subir bem hoje, 61%.


----------



## fhff (19 Jan 2017 às 21:46)

Sigo com 2ºC (Merceana)


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Jan 2017 às 21:47)

Extremos de ontem: *2,8ºC* / *11,6ºC*
Extremos de hoje: *3,1ºC* / *10,0ºC*
T.actual: *6,1ºC* (Estaveis)

Esqueci-me de mencionar que hoje  observei gelo numas poças de agua aqui no final da minha rua, só reforça a ideia que no terreno descampado onde a malta estaciona o carro faz mais frio que dentro da rua, o que é normal. Provavelmente no dito terreno a minima tenha sido de 1,5ºC.


Esta tarde presenciei vento moderado a forte no cabeço de Janes, aquele sitio é mesmo impressionante, espécie de mini Peninha.


----------



## AndréFrade (19 Jan 2017 às 21:48)

*3,1ºC* atuais.


----------



## miguel (19 Jan 2017 às 21:51)

*4,2ºC* agora


----------



## Gilmet (19 Jan 2017 às 22:02)

Sigo com *3,9ºC* em descida muito lenta. Brisa fraca.


----------



## Rachie (19 Jan 2017 às 22:04)

Continua a subir.  6.9° e 55% HR. 

Enviado do meu T1101L1B1C através de Tapatalk


----------



## mr. phillip (19 Jan 2017 às 22:06)

A temperatura começou a subir ligeiramente (6.8ºC), mas a nota de maior destaque vai mesmo para a subida a pique da HR, que já vai nos 62%.


----------



## miguel (19 Jan 2017 às 22:12)

Subida grande aqui em poucos minutos passou de 4,0 para 5,3ºC mas nada que me surpreenda, tava era surpreendido dela estar mais baixa que ontem..


----------



## DaniFR (19 Jan 2017 às 22:13)

*-2,8ºC  
*
Pelo que vejo nas outras estações a humidade anda pelos 80%.
Já é visível a formação de geada na erva e noutras superfícies*. *Fui até ao quintal e sente-se a erva a estalar debaixo dos pés. 
O prato com água que tinha colocado ontem permaneceu congelado o dia todo. Ao fim do dia retirei a placa de gelo e coloquei água nova, que já está de novo a congelar.










*
*


----------



## Relâmpago (19 Jan 2017 às 22:17)

Ontem ouvi, pela rádio, uma meteorologista do IPMA afirmar que havia uma escassa possibilidade de cair nas próximas horas neve no Algarve, em todas as cotas.
De facto:














Deu-se ainda ontem a formação de uma depressão no sul de Espanha, que se se deslocasse um poco para W/NW poderia vir a dar neve em grande parte de Portugal, especialmente o sul e o centro. Mas, infelizmente, desloca.-se para o N de África, sabotando qualquer possibilifdade de queda de neve em Portugal.

sucedeu ou vai suceder (confiando nas previsões) à semelhança:

_Lembro-me que, há já muitos anos atrás (foi nos anos 1983/84, por aí),  por esta hora mais ou menos, também em janeiro, Lisboa estava com 4ºC. Os serviços meteorológicos previam neve para todo o País (havia uma grande espectativa), pois situava-se uma depressão no interior de Espanha que vinha ganhando atividade.. O vento soprava também de NE, frio e cortante. Depois, às 6h da manhã, tínhamos 7ºC!!. A depressão tinha-se deslocado para SW  (para o largo do cabo de S.Vicente) e o vento rondou para SE/S e caiam aguaceiros fortes de chuva. Só nevou bem no NE transmontano e na Serra da Estrela.
Foi uma decepção. Nessa noite não dormi._


----------



## AndréFrade (19 Jan 2017 às 22:18)

*2,7ºC* em descida!


----------



## Sanxito (19 Jan 2017 às 22:25)

Boa noite. 
Por aqui a temperatura vai subindo, sigo neste momento com 7.5°c e 65%HR. 


Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## srr (19 Jan 2017 às 22:25)

ZERO as 22h00. PEGO - ABT

Aqui a 6 km - Alvega a estação do IPMA ja Marca* -4 , *Ponto mais frio de Portugal nesta hora.


----------



## vortex (19 Jan 2017 às 22:27)

Boa noite!  Temp. actual: -0,3ºC. Hr nos 80% vento <5Kmh. registei minima de -2,9ºC e máxima de 10.6ºC.


----------



## meko60 (19 Jan 2017 às 22:37)

Boa noite.
Temperatura actual: *6,9ºC *e estável já há um bocado.A máxima de hoje foi de *11,8ºC.*


----------



## criz0r (19 Jan 2017 às 22:43)

Boas, @Rachie ela bem que quer descer mas o vento não consegue parar quieto!
Esta zona tem um potencial enorme para ir facilmente aos 0ºC mas está visto que ainda não é este ano que volto a ver gelo ao sair de casa.
A temperatura estagnou na casa dos 6ºC e sigo com 6,4ºC.


----------



## António josé Sales (19 Jan 2017 às 22:43)

sigo com -3


----------



## dASk (19 Jan 2017 às 22:47)

Por aqui sigo com *1º*. Não estou a notar grande diferença em relação ao dia de ontem por aqui!


----------



## WHORTAS (19 Jan 2017 às 22:49)

Boa norte
Como saí de casa de madrugada perdi a visão da geada e gelo que por aqui se formou mas fiz uma viagem memorável de Leiria até Évora . Sempre em negativos .
Por aqui a mínima foi de -6.2℃ e faltou pouco para bater o recorde de -6.6℃ do dia 13 fev 2012.
Soube que além de mim  rebentaram os canos de água  do exterior a mais 4 ou 5 vizinhos.
Por agora sigo com -2.6℃, mais 0.7℃ que à 24h atrás.


----------



## Thomar (19 Jan 2017 às 22:51)

Por aqui sigo com *+1,3ºC*,  mais frio do que ontem à mesma hora* (+3,1ºC).*


----------



## AndréFrade (19 Jan 2017 às 22:53)

dASk disse:


> Por aqui sigo com *1º*. Não estou a notar grande diferença em relação ao dia de ontem por aqui!


Eu noto. Há mais humidade! 

Os carros, ao contrário de ontem e até mesmo desta manhã, já estão molhados. Portanto espera-se gelo amanhã de manhã.

Temperatura em queda: *2,3ºC*.


----------



## dASk (19 Jan 2017 às 22:53)

Hoje vai ser pesado na Charneca da Quinta do Conde! Estou tentando a ir lá so para ver a diferença em relação à minha zona!


----------



## dASk (19 Jan 2017 às 22:56)

Pois eu ainda não tinha saído de casa até ir agora à varanda e reparar que há mais humidade o que torna o frio intenso, e já se começa a formar geada nos veículos aqui á frente! Estou perto de uma zona porreira de baixas temperaturas também junto ao rio Moita perto das bombas da Bp.


----------



## dASk (19 Jan 2017 às 22:58)

Só estou chateado porque não sei do meu sensor Auriol!


----------



## miguel (19 Jan 2017 às 23:00)

5,2ºC


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Jan 2017 às 23:03)

miguel disse:


> 5,2ºC


Não estás tão mal quanto eu. *6,9°C *


----------



## Bastien (19 Jan 2017 às 23:06)

Esta noite, a temperatura em relação à de ontem está mais "agradável". Sigo com - 1,2 graus.

Enviado do meu GT-I9060 através de Tapatalk


----------



## MSantos (19 Jan 2017 às 23:08)

Boa noite!

Hoje tivemos como seria de esperar um dia frio aqui por Leiria, de manhã era muita a azafama das pessoas a tentar descongelar os carros. 

As mínimas andaram pelos -4ºC nas estações WU da cidade sendo que na Barosa caiu para valores inferiores a .6ºC.

Por agora mais uma noite gelada lá fora, com temperaturas já inferiores a 0ºC nas estações da cidade.


----------



## Geopower (19 Jan 2017 às 23:14)

boa noite. Extremos do dia frio por Telheiras:
10,2ºC
3.7ºC

Neste momento, 7,2ºC. Vento fraco de norte.


----------



## miguel (19 Jan 2017 às 23:17)

Tiagolco disse:


> Não estás tão mal quanto eu. *6,9°C *



4,9ºC


----------



## Sanxito (19 Jan 2017 às 23:22)

A temperatura voltou a descer agora que o vento desapareceu, segue agora nos 6.8ºc e a humidade nos 68%.


----------



## WMeteo (19 Jan 2017 às 23:24)

Neste momento sigo com *3,8.ºC*.


----------



## MSantos (19 Jan 2017 às 23:28)

david 6 disse:


> bem... cá vai, pelas 8h a minha irmã mandou me mensagem a dizer que na Fajarda marcava *-6.5ºC!!!* portanto a minha minima lá na Fajarda (Coruche) deve ter sido à volta disso, impressionante! queria tanto ter estado lá para os sentir na pele
> 
> mais impressionante é lá o meu vizinho Coruche a bater as estações todas do IPMA com os *-8ºC *



O meu pai relatou-me que hoje de manhã em Santo Estêvão o termómetro do carro marcava -6ºC e marcava -8ºC na estrada e ponte sobre a lezíria do Almansor, isto ás 7h da manhã.


----------



## António josé Sales (19 Jan 2017 às 23:49)

Já está nos - 4


----------



## Edward (20 Jan 2017 às 00:02)

meteoW disse:


> Boa noite.
> 
> A mínima do dia de ontem (18 de Janeiro) foi alcançada perto da meia-noite, com *2.2.ºC*.
> 
> ...



Exactamente às dez da manhã de hoje ainda foi possível ver geada, carros congelados e até pequenas poças de água congeladas por aqui

Hoje promete ser mais uma noite fria. Há duas horas, pelas 22h, já estava com o tejadilho do carro neste estado:


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Jan 2017 às 00:04)

Aqui a temperatura anda a oscilar, grande culpa do vento, agora está nos *0,6ºC*, provavelmente a caminho dos 0ºC.

3 dias seguidos com mínima negativa é, sem dúvida, tudo o que um lisboeta meteolouco pode pedir


----------



## DaniFR (20 Jan 2017 às 00:17)

Por aqui já foi atingida a mínima de ontem, *-3,8ºC*. O vento continua nulo. Vamos lá ver até onde a temperatura desce.

A estação de Coimbra, Bencanta também segue bem lançada com *-1,9ºC* registados às 23h. É pena a Lousã estar off.


----------



## fhff (20 Jan 2017 às 00:21)

0°C por aqui. Boa noite.


----------



## Geiras (20 Jan 2017 às 00:29)

Eu só tenho a lamentar o facto da minha estação estar inactiva por avaria. Os valores na Quinta do Conde devem estar brutais!


----------



## Nuno_1010 (20 Jan 2017 às 00:55)




----------



## Bastien (20 Jan 2017 às 01:01)

Está na hota de descansar. Em relação a ontem o frio é menos intenso, mas lá fora está tudo gelado na mesma. Sigo com - 1,6 graus.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu GT-I9060 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Candy (20 Jan 2017 às 01:05)

Nuno_1010 disse:


>


Ontem, registei 0ºC no Parque da Cidade, Estádio do GDP, por volta da 01h40. Cerca das 04h30 o termómetro marcou -2ºC. Ainda pensei que tinha ficado louco com o frio, no entanto houve mais malta a registar os mesmos valores!


----------



## Tufao André (20 Jan 2017 às 01:12)

*4,4°C *actuais por aqui! Vai descendo lentamente  Ontem estava pior a esta hora... 
Esperava uma minima mais baixa por acaso esta manhã, mas ainda assim conseguiu descer aos *1,3°C!!  *
Não é todos os dias que se registam temperaturas desta grandeza por estas bandas...
O vento está nulo como tem sido hábito e a HR é mais elevada (65%)! 

Máxima de *11,3°C *


----------



## Sanxito (20 Jan 2017 às 01:17)

Está na hora de ir dormir.
Por aqui fico com 6.4°c e 74%HR.
Boa noite pessoal. 

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## Rachie (20 Jan 2017 às 06:25)

Fui dormir com 6.6° às 23h sem quaisquer esperanças de bater a mínima. 
Levantei-me há bocado, sem vento, pus a cabeça fora da janela: ta fresco mas nada de especial! 

Fui ver o sensor. Ontem mudei-o de sitio porque estava numa superfície fria e acho que mediu mal a máxima. 

Marca 2.3°.

Pensei "bolas! Tenho de muda-lo de sitio de novo."

E fui ver as estações da zona e percebi que está certo! :O

Vou vestir mais uma camisola :-D só falta chover ah ah ah


----------



## WHORTAS (20 Jan 2017 às 07:07)

Bom dia.
-5.2℃


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Jan 2017 às 07:25)

Boas,
Finalmente a primeira geada generalizada por aqui.Faco ideia no Pisão.
T.actual: 3,6 graus
Quando o sol nascer tiro fotos ao gelo nos carros.


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Jan 2017 às 07:31)

É a primeira vez que vejo geada desde que me mudei pra cá há 4 anos! 
Tecto dos carros branquinhos!!! *3,5°C*


----------



## jorge1990 (20 Jan 2017 às 07:40)

Bom dia
Temperatura_: _1.8C 
Humidade: 79%
Pressão: 1018 hPa


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Jan 2017 às 07:43)

Mínima: 1,6 graus
Formação de geada.


----------



## rmsg (20 Jan 2017 às 07:49)

Esta madrugada foi um pouco mais fria que ontem. 
Temperatura actual: *-6,1 ºC*
Temperatura mínima: *-6,4 ºC*


----------



## remember (20 Jan 2017 às 08:05)

Boas, minima de ontem alcançada hoje, acabei de ver -0,7° C, para principiante não está mau, bem me parecia, subiu a humidade e "voilá", está uma camada forte de geada, os carros tão cheios de geada, e o parque ribeirinho da Póvoa de Santa Iria, que fica na continuação da praia dos pescadores está todo branquinho e é isto,  ver se consigo tirar umas fotos...


----------



## srr (20 Jan 2017 às 08:18)

Bom dia 

-7 e já caiu uns farrapinhos muito tenuos, a paisagem esta espectacular, as arvores enfeitadas até ao topo de branco.


----------



## mr. phillip (20 Jan 2017 às 08:24)

Bom dia.
Eu queria já ter dado a mínima do dia, mas... ainda não parou de descer. Deve estar por minutos. Para já, 3.2ºC... Not bad at all...
Hoje há geada forte. Tenho os carros cá de casa pintados de branco, e um deles é preto!


----------



## Bastien (20 Jan 2017 às 08:39)

Esta madrugada a mínima foi "ligeiramente" mais alta que a de ontem, cerca de 1 grau. A temperatura foi de - 3,4 graus, mas a geada parece-me hoje mais "agressiva"
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








































Enviado do meu GT-I9060 através de Tapatalk


----------



## mr. phillip (20 Jan 2017 às 08:45)

Confirma-se, a mínima do dia (e quase de certeza do ano) ficou nos 3.2ºC, quase menos 1ºC que ontem.


----------



## AnDré (20 Jan 2017 às 08:50)

Geada, ainda que fraca, também aqui na zona alta de Odivelas.
O que é raro!

Lá para baixo a coisa deve estar preta, digo, branca.


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Jan 2017 às 08:50)

Uma situação semelhante com tanta geada e gelo nos carros provavelmente só Janeiro de 2005.

Não me lembro de ver geada ou gelo desde daí pelo menos nas proporções de hoje. Hoje havia gelo nos carros e erva tanto no Algueirão como no Cacém.

E já no Algueirão andei a raspar gelo do vidro do carro, algo que nunca tinha feito na região alguma vez na vida. A temperatura andou entre os 3ºC e os 4ºC até ao Cacém com gelo a voar do vidro ao longo da viagem .


----------



## Geopower (20 Jan 2017 às 08:58)

Bom dia. 3,4*C. Céu limpo. Hoje é visível geada na relva do jardim aqui em Telheiras.


----------



## mhenriques (20 Jan 2017 às 09:00)

mhenriques disse:


> Caldas, às 08:15h, com 0.5ºC e 65% HR


24 horas depois, temos + 1,1ºC (estamos com1.6ºC) e 82% de HR, portanto menos frio mas mais geada visivel


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Jan 2017 às 09:09)

Bom dia a todos! Hoje está a maior geada desde que aqui estou a morar, à pelo menos 10 anos! Está mesmo impressionante! Que pena não ter termómetro pois esteve mais frio que ontem...


----------



## homem do mar (20 Jan 2017 às 09:16)

Bom dia 
e não é que vou à ribeira perto da minha casa ver qual foi a temperatura e para meu espanto estavam -6.1 tenho um sitio explosivo e nunca tinha dado por isso já que aqui em minha casa a mínima foi de -3.3 sendo a diferença para a ribeira menos de 100 metros.
Seiça foi aos -7.6 ainda andei lá perto mas ninguém bate as temperaturas de Seiça.

PS: Já deixo fotos da geada.


----------



## homem do mar (20 Jan 2017 às 09:30)

Pobres laranjeiras queimam-se todas com estas geadas.


----------



## WMeteo (20 Jan 2017 às 09:31)

Bom dia.

A mínima do dia de ontem (19 de Janeiro) fixou-se nos *1,8.ºC*. 

Relativamente ao dia de hoje, registei até ao momento, uma mínima de *2,2.ºC*. Os terrenos agrícolas nas proximidades ainda revelam os vestígios da geada que se formou durante a madrugada.  

Por agora, céu limpo e sol.


----------



## jorge1990 (20 Jan 2017 às 09:33)

Dados atuais
*Temperatura*: 2.6ºC
*Humidade*: 81%
*Temperatura mínima registada*: *1.6ºC *(valor mais baixo registado pela minha estação, desde que a adquiri, em 2010).
Nota, ainda por esta hora, alguma geada nos tejadilhos do carros.


----------



## Iuri (20 Jan 2017 às 09:38)

Temperaturas idênticas às de ontem, mas, por causa da humidade, sensação térmica bastante pior do que ontem.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Jan 2017 às 09:42)

Deixo então fotos do gelo sobre os carros e uma rede ,aqui a frente de casa.
Aqui onde moro o numero de geadas por ano deve ser de 0,2 lol basicamente é algo raro.
A mínima foi de 1,6ºC, o que representa um valor também muito baixo.
No terreno descampado do final da rua a minima foi de certeza aos 0ºC -0,5ºC, valores raros por estas bandas.



free image uploading


photo sharing websites


uploading images

A geada no Pisão deve ter sido muito forte, basta ver que tive geada aqui.
Hoje literalmente não me apeteceu entrar naquele congelador que é o Pisão, a minima terá caido aos -4ºC/-5ºC, e dado a maior humidade, a estrada deve ter gelado em mais pontos.
__________________

Os familares do vale junto a aldeia de Monte Bom,Mafra  mandaram foto,informaram-me que foi mais uma geada brutal.


----------



## Sanxito (20 Jan 2017 às 09:51)

Bom dia.
Hoje a mínima desceu aos 2.2°c o que representa o segundo valor mais baixo desde janeiro 2013, data em.que iniciei a recolha de dados. Junto ao solo o valor deverá ter sido um pouco mais baixo, pois quando fui levar o meu filho à ama havia carros com gelo na rua mais alta da localidade, coisa rara e que nem me lembro de ter visto. 
Agora sigo com 4.2°c e 79%HR.

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## homem do mar (20 Jan 2017 às 09:51)

Quais são as hipóteses de nevar é que o céu já está nublado há uns valentes minutos


----------



## WMeteo (20 Jan 2017 às 09:56)

jonas_87 disse:


> Deixo então fotos do gelo sobre os carros e uma rede ,aqui a frente de casa.
> Aqui onde moro o numero de geadas por ano deve ser de 0,2 lol basicamente é algo raro.
> A mínima foi de 1,6ºC, o que representa um valor também muito baixo.
> No terreno descampado do final da rua a minima foi de certeza aos 0ºC -0,5ºC, valores raros por estas bandas.
> ...



Bom dia.

As temperaturas mínimas nesse vale junto a Monte Bom têm atingido, por estes dias, valores negativos consideráveis? 

Por exemplo, relativamente às localidades próximas da Picanceira e Barreiralva, as diferenças de temperatura devem ter sido bastante consideráveis relativamente à localização de Monte Bom, correcto? De facto, a localização dos locais tem sempre uma importância bastante relevante na questão das temperaturas.


----------



## DaniFR (20 Jan 2017 às 09:56)

Bom dia

Mais um recorde de temperatura mínima absoluta.  *-5,2ºC *
Nunca pensei atingir um valor tão baixo. Esta noite o vento apareceu mais tarde, o que permitiu a temperatura descer. Às 8h20 já estavam 3,1ºC com vento fraco e algumas rajadas. A geada era fraca, mas tudo o que tinha água estava congelado. Imagino como seria um evento destes depois de um mês chuvoso com muita humidade acumulada nas plantas e nos terrenos.







A placa que tinha tirado ontem do prato continua congelada.






Algumas fotos da geada que ainda resistia.









Algumas plantas no jardim já apresentam sinais de estarem queimadas do frio.






Neste momento, *4,2ºC* e céu muito nublado.


----------



## criz0r (20 Jan 2017 às 09:57)

Bom dia! Já não me volto a queixar da falta de frio aqui na minha zona,  eis a mínima na Cova da Piedade, 






Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## WMeteo (20 Jan 2017 às 10:00)

Por aqui, vai surgindo alguma nebulosidade a este.


----------



## remember (20 Jan 2017 às 10:03)

Bom dia, tal como prometido, já fui dar a volta... Estava um frio de rachar, aqui pela Póvoa é usual acontecer geada de vez em quando no inverno, existem ai fotos com geadas bem mais fortes que esta que vou reportar...
Quero pedir desculpa pelas fotos, visto que não sou profissional vê-se ai pessoal a tirar fotos espectaculares!

Parque Urbano da Póvoa de Santa Iria (relva cortada à pouco tempo, parece mais branca em determinados lugares)





O Tejo deitava fumo por todo o lado:





Caminho que liga a praia dos pescadores ao parque urbano da Póvoa de Santa Iria:





A ponte que liga a Praia dos Pescadores a um dos trilhos que vai para Alverca, estava todo branco, escorregava e bem 





E por agora chega, tenho muitas fotos, mas não quero abusar!


----------



## Camramo (20 Jan 2017 às 10:04)

Bom dia.


Hoje uma volta um pouco diferente, em horários também ligeiramente diferentes, com os seguintes registos:


07H57 – Início da viagem

Entre a zona da Estefânia e a Av. EUA, Lisboa, 3º

Entrecampos / Av. da Forças Armadas / Sete Rios, 4º


De novo em marcha, a partir das 08H20

Avenida da Ponte, 3º

Subida para o Feijó, na A2, 2º

2ª. Ponte do Feijó, 1º

Área de serviço do Seixal, 0º

Saída para Sesimbra, -1º

Entre o Casal do Marco e Paio Pires, 0º

Após cruzamento de Paio Pires, -1º, sempre em continuo até à Quinta do Conde


08H47 – Entre a Quinta do Conde e Vila Amélia, -2º (este local nunca desaponta)…

Chegada à Quinta da Marquesa, Vila Amélia, com o termómetro bem fixo em -1º, às 08H50.


Entretanto, uma colega que reside na Quinta do Conde indicou que hoje, ao sair de casa um pouco antes das 08H00 da manhã, o termómetro do carro marcava -3º, enquanto ontem à mesma hora marcava -5º.

Um outro colega, que vive do lado da Penalva, indicou que às 07 e tal da manhã o termómetro exterior que tem em casa registava -5º

Esta noite caiu por aqui uma geada bem forte. Tão forte que pela primeira vez em anos vi as copas de várias árvores cobertas de gelo (sobretudo na zona entre Paio Pires e a zona industrial do Seixal). E isto já depois das 08H30, com o sol já bem alto.

Apenas lamento não ter tido possibilidade de parar o carro e tirar umas fotografias, porque valeria a pena, já que uma tão grande geada é rara por aqui. Verdadeiramente notável foi ver umas palmeiras que estão plantadas numa estação de serviço que existe na N10, entre o cruzamento de Paio Pires e a zona industrial do Seixal, carregadinhas de gelo. Essa sim, teria sido uma foto rara.

Fica uma foto de um dos carros que estava no parque da empresa às 08H50 da manhã, que julgo dará para aferir bem a dimensão de geada que por aqui caiu esta noite.


----------



## DaniFR (20 Jan 2017 às 10:09)

Coimbra (Bencanta) teve uma mínima horária de *-4,0ºC*. 
Figueira da Foz: *-4,1ºC*



O GFS esteve muito bem. Acertou em cheio nestas mínimas.


----------



## miguel (20 Jan 2017 às 10:10)

Boas

Mínima mais baixa hoje mas muito ligeiramente

Mínima de *0,9ºC *

Agora céu limpo com 8*,0ºC *


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Jan 2017 às 10:10)

Aqui o tempo fechou totalmente com muitas nuvens... estão alguns ecos azuis em especial entre Ferreira do Zêzere-V.N. Barquinha e Torres Novas. Deve ser virga.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Jan 2017 às 10:11)

meteoW disse:


> Bom dia.
> 
> As temperaturas mínimas nesse vale junto a Monte Bom têm atingido, por estes dias, valores negativos consideráveis?
> 
> Por exemplo, relativamente às localidades próximas da Picanceira e Barreiralva, as diferenças de temperatura devem ter sido bastante consideráveis relativamente à localização de Monte Bom, correcto? De facto, a localização dos locais tem sempre uma importância bastante relevante na questão das temperaturas.



Boas,
Sim minimas em torno dos -4ºC/-5ºC basicamente ontem e hoje, antigamente passava lá mais tempo, agora por  motivos profissionais já não tenho possibilidade de fazer por lá registos.
Contudo, fiz dezenas e dezenas de medições de lá de mínimas, e é um pequeno vale mas com um potencial brutal, pois a escassos 300 metros da casa dos meus familiares o vale inicia-se então gera-se muito ar frio naquela zona.No verao 2013 salvo erro ,cheguei a registar minimas de 7ºC.
Conheço bem essas duas localidades, Barreiralva tem bastante altitude, cota 200 e tal metros, Picanceira tem um pouco menos, e Monte Bom ronda os 130 metros.
Essas três localidades têm uma semelhança, estão em topos, a diferença não deverá ser tão grande, por exemplo se desceres ao sobral da Abelheira aí sim,vês grandes diferenças, esse vale é um gelo.
O vale junto a Monte Bom, é este:
Engana bem, pois tem inversões bem agressivas.

https://www.google.pt/maps/@38.9900...gUlS2fP_qhfA!2e0!7i13312!8i6656!6m1!1e1?hl=en


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (20 Jan 2017 às 10:13)

Pelo radar há ali alguma coisa junto á Serra de Aire...


----------



## criz0r (20 Jan 2017 às 10:14)

Por volta das 5h da manhã acordei com um alarme a tocar e nem consegui na altura identificar o que era, só passados 5 minutos é que me dei conta que era o alarme de gelo da Auriol e já nessa hora marcava 1,7ºC.
Portanto hoje sim registei provavelmente a mínima do ano e dos últimos 5, 6 anos sendo que a mínima mais baixa até hoje que tive na zona de Almada foi 0,4ºC ainda residia no Laranjeiro. Já não me lembrava da sensação de sair de casa com 0ºC e ver o Parque da Paz todo branco bem como os carros com uma boa camada de gelo. Basta uma acalmia do vento para esta zona registar inversões notáveis tal como tinha referido ontem e foi isso mesmo que aconteceu esta noite.


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Jan 2017 às 10:18)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Aqui o tempo fechou totalmente com muitas nuvens... estão alguns ecos azuis em especial entre Ferreira do Zêzere-V.N. Barquinha e Torres Novas. Deve ser virga.


Agora etá em Tomar a vir em direcção a Fátima, Ourem...


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Jan 2017 às 10:24)

DaniFR disse:


> Coimbra (Bencanta) teve uma mínima horária de *-4,0ºC*.
> Figueira da Foz: *-4,1ºC*
> 
> 
> ...



Belos valores, e aqueles -7.5ºC em Dunas de Mira.
Continuo a dizer, não se arranja uma estação da rede IPMA com aquelas condições de terreno(quase inexistentes) e com uma inversao tão violenta.
Para mim, continua a ser a mais espectacular de todas.


----------



## remember (20 Jan 2017 às 10:29)

Ontem não sei se era da humidade parecia que ainda estava mais desconfortável, vi agora na estação que após a meia noite a máxima foi de 4,6º C muito superior à de ontem que à mesma hora já marcava 3,8º C mas como a humidade disparou, acabou por fazer das suas...

Temperatura quando me levantei:





A mínima de hoje:





À chegada à praia dos pescadores:





Na volta para casa:





Algumas nuvens a aparecer e a tapar o sol, já esteve nos 7,3º C agora em queda 5,2º C com humidade a subir...


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Jan 2017 às 10:32)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Agora etá em Tomar a vir em direcção a Fátima, Ourem...


Edit: a temperatura está a cair. Muito mais frio desde que o tempo fechou!

Edit2: Já está a desaparecer o eco do radar mas aqui continua o tempo fechado.


----------



## MSantos (20 Jan 2017 às 10:39)

Bom dia! 

Por Leiria mais geada hoje do que ontem, embora as temperaturas hoje tenham sido ligeiramente mais altas. 

Por agora o céu apresenta alguma nebulosidade dispersa, mas o radar aponta alguma coisa aqui para a zona centro...


----------



## remember (20 Jan 2017 às 10:40)

Finalmente Forte da Casa a reportar de novo... https://portuguese.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ILISBOAF2#history 
4,5º C de momento por aqui, em queda...
Edit: 4º C  e não é que a depressão que havia em Espanha está a deslocar-se para cá


----------



## MSantos (20 Jan 2017 às 10:40)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Edit: a temperatura está a cair. Muito mais frio desde que o tempo fechou!



Podes começar a rezar!!


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Jan 2017 às 10:47)

MSantos disse:


> Podes começar a rezar!!


Falso alarme...


----------



## homem do mar (20 Jan 2017 às 10:56)

lá fora ainda só está 1.6 graus está difícil aquecer.


----------



## WMeteo (20 Jan 2017 às 11:00)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> Sim minimas em torno dos -4ºC/-5ºC basicamente ontem e hoje, antigamente passava lá mais tempo, agora por  motivos profissionais já não tenho possibilidade de fazer por lá registos.
> Contudo, fiz dezenas e dezenas de medições de lá de mínimas, e é um pequeno vale mas com um potencial brutal, pois a escassos 300 metros da casa dos meus familiares o vale inicia-se então gera-se muito ar frio naquela zona.No verao 2013 salvo erro ,cheguei a registar minimas de 7ºC.
> Conheço bem essas duas localidades, Barreiralva tem bastante altitude, cota 200 e tal metros, Picanceira tem um pouco menos, e Monte Bom ronda os 130 metros.
> ...



Agradeço os esclarecimentos.

Também conheço bem essa zona, no entanto e no âmbito das diferenças de temperaturas, julgava que as mesmas pudessem ser mais significativas, daí também ter perguntado.

Relativamente ao Sobral da Abelheira, por lá existe uma estação da rede Weather Undergound, no entanto desconheço a localização exacta da mesma. Mas ainda assim, de facto, aquela zona é bastante fria. 

---

Neste momento, continuam a aparecer nuvens de Este.


----------



## remember (20 Jan 2017 às 11:04)

Dunas de Mira de novo a fazer das suas, que brutalidade -7,5  só amanha se saberá, mas de certeza que foi a mais fria a avaliar pelos registos horários...


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Jan 2017 às 11:07)

meteoW disse:


> Agradeço os esclarecimentos.
> 
> Também conheço bem essa zona, no entanto e no âmbito das diferenças de temperaturas, julgava que as mesmas pudessem ser mais significativas, daí também ter perguntado.
> 
> ...



Ontem a estação de Ponte Rol (instalada recentemente) registou uma minima de -5ºC, belo valor.
Hoje foi aos -3,9ºC.
https://portuguese.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ITORRESV7#history

Desconheço qualquer estação no Sobral da Abelheira no site do wunderground.
Existe uma, mas pertence ao SNIRH.
________________

*9,6ºC* e vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## AndréFrade (20 Jan 2017 às 11:12)

Estão 3°C e o céu parcialmente nublado. Só falta chover... 

Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através de Tapatalk


----------



## miguel (20 Jan 2017 às 11:13)

A palha que veio de Espanha está ajudar a temperatura a não subir e até desceu! Estão 6,9ºC, mas isto vai limpar e aquecer pelo menos ate aos 12ºC


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (20 Jan 2017 às 11:16)

Não me parece que dê chuva... apenas palha como diz o @miguel... Em Setubal houve geada? Assim que vi o gelo desta manhã lembrei-me de ti... tives-te sorte?


----------



## remember (20 Jan 2017 às 11:17)

Sol já bem quentinho de novo a subir, 7,6º C com mais nuvens a aproximar, o pior é quando fica encoberto


----------



## miguel (20 Jan 2017 às 11:18)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Não me parece que dê chuva... apenas palha como diz o @miguel... Em Setubal houve geada? Assim que vi o gelo desta manhã lembrei-me de ti... tives-te sorte?



Na zona onde moro nem os carros vi molhados logo geada 0 lol aqui é raro tao raro como nevar lol


----------



## WMeteo (20 Jan 2017 às 11:23)

jonas_87 disse:


> Ontem a estação de Ponte Rol (instalada recentemente) registou uma minima de -5ºC, belo valor.
> Hoje foi aos -3,9ºC.
> https://portuguese.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ITORRESV7#history
> 
> ...



Então talvez seja essa estação que indicas. Eu apenas referi o Weather Underground, pois foi a partir de lá que encontrei a informação relativa à tal estação do Sobral da Abelheira.

---

Por aqui, o panorama vai-se caracterizando pela presença de maior nebulosidade proveniente de Este. O sol continua a brilhar.


----------



## jotasetubal (20 Jan 2017 às 11:34)

miguel disse:


> Na zona onde moro nem os carros vi molhados logo geada 0 lol aqui é raro tao raro como nevar lol



Olha que houve.
Na várzea ao teu lado, na zona dos campos de futebol, todos os carros que não estavam abrigados, tinham alguma geada. Na baixa da cidade ví alguns carros com gelo no tejadilho e no para-brisas.
Não era muita, nada ao nível do que aconteceu em Azeitão, mas era alguma.


----------



## miguel (20 Jan 2017 às 12:01)

jotasetubal disse:


> Olha que houve.
> Na várzea ao teu lado, na zona dos campos de futebol, todos os carros que não estavam abrigados, tinham alguma geada. Na baixa da cidade ví alguns carros com gelo no tejadilho e no para-brisas.
> Não era muita, nada ao nível do que aconteceu em Azeitão, mas era alguma.



Pois aqui mais dentro em ruas não cheguei a ver, mas ai nas traseiras do lidl acredito que se tenha formado é mais descampado  

8,0ºC agora aqui


----------



## david 6 (20 Jan 2017 às 12:22)

na Fajarda novamente a minha irmã mandou me mensagem às 8h a dizer que marcava *-5.1ºC*, lá Coruche a fazer estragos de novo com -6.3ºC às 6h e agora que já se sabe os dados diários de ontem Coruche foi a 2ª estação mais frio de todo Portugal em conjunto com lamas mouro no norte (IPMA) com *-8.6ºC* só mesmo o Sabugal superou com -9.9ºC


----------



## Gilmet (20 Jan 2017 às 12:38)

Bom dia,

Uma tão aguardada pausa no vento fez a mínima descer aos *1,7ºC*! 

De momento sigo já com 9,4ºC em subida rápida... hoje a máxima já deve chegar aos dois dígitos, nas unidades.

Céu muito nublado por Altostratus e Altocumulus, e é possível observar alguma virga a NNE.


----------



## miguel (20 Jan 2017 às 12:40)

O sol já brilha de novo e a temperatura vai subindo, estão neste momento 9,3ºC com vento nulo


----------



## Sanxito (20 Jan 2017 às 12:51)

Boas. 
Por aqui ainda vai baixa a temperatura, as nuvens ajudam a manter o ambiente fresco.
7.7°c e 64%HR. 

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Jan 2017 às 13:08)

Boas!
Mínima: *3,5°C*
Por aqui é tão raro haver geada...Nem queria acreditar quando olhei para a rua e vi os carros bem brancos. 
Lá saí de casa com alguma pressa e fui tirando algumas fotos.
Como já era de se esperar, cada vez que me ia aproximando mais do vale do jamor a camada de geada era cada vez maior.
Algumas fotos:













Não consegui tirar mais porque estava com muita pressa.


----------



## remember (20 Jan 2017 às 13:12)

8,3º C por agora e teima mesmo em não subir, que frio danado


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Jan 2017 às 13:21)

Mínima surpreende, igual à de ontem, *-1,5ºC 
*
Acho que nunca senti o meu quarto tão gelado, parecia embalado em mantas a dormir ahah


----------



## lserpa (20 Jan 2017 às 13:27)

No Afonsoeiro, Montijo, chegou aos -0,5, a mínima foi mais baixa que a de ontem 0,1°c.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## miguel (20 Jan 2017 às 13:38)

*10,0ºC* agora a ver se bate a máxima de ontem que foi 11.3ºC, mas tudo indica que sim...


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Jan 2017 às 14:12)

Bem de facto aqui a geada foi a mais forte de sempre. No meu terreno até o limoeiro se queimou e o meu abacateiro com abacates se queimaram pela primeira vez. Andei a dar uma volta por São Mamede e também vi laranjeiras com as folhas queimadas.


----------



## António josé Sales (20 Jan 2017 às 14:35)

Por aqui a madrugada de hoje foi marcada pelo frio chegou aos -5


----------



## miguel (20 Jan 2017 às 15:59)

Adeus frio por aqui lol máxima de hoje de *13,3ºC*

Agora estão *12,7ºC* com vento nulo

Mínima do Ano de *0,9ºC* valor que é raro o ano que tenho por esta banda...


----------



## Tufao André (20 Jan 2017 às 16:42)

Mínima de *2,2°C *e também confirmo formação de geada finalmente!!!  
Máxima já foi atingida ao início da tarde e ficou-se pelos *12°C*!
Já está em descida lenta e estão actualmente* 11,4°C*
Vento fraco a nulo de NE e céu pouco nublado


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Jan 2017 às 17:01)

Boa tarde!
As máximas já começam a subir bem. Por aqui chegou aos *12,3°C*.
Esqueci-me de mencionar no post anterior que quando fui tentar beber água num dos chafarizes da escola, não consegui porque estava congelado! Nunca me tinha acontecido tal coisa na vida! Fiquei mesmo à toa. 
De momento, sigo com *10,6°C* e vento muito fraco.


----------



## Sanxito (20 Jan 2017 às 17:16)

Boa tarde pessoal. 
Aqui pela margem sul a máxima hoje atingiu os 11.9°c pelas 16:15 estando agora nos 10.2°c e 52%HR. 

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## WMeteo (20 Jan 2017 às 17:39)

Boa tarde.

Neste momento sigo com *10,5.ºC*.

O dia foi caracterizado, em parte, por céu limpo e sol. No entanto, a certa altura, surgiu alguma nebulosidade proveniente de Este, que depois se dissipou.

Neste momento volta novamente a surgir a Este alguma nebulosidade. Registo uma quase completa ausência de vento.

Actualização: Sigo neste momento com *9,8.ºC*. Temperatura a descer consideravelmente num curto espaço de tempo.


----------



## jorge1990 (20 Jan 2017 às 17:43)

Boa tarde.
*Temperatura*: 8.3ºC
*Humidade*: 50%
*Pressão*: 1017 hPa


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Jan 2017 às 17:52)

Hoje quando acordei por volta das 9 horas, e fui á rua, parece que tinha caído um verdadeiro nevão, mas neste caso de geada.
Tenho 23 anos, e nunca me lembro de ver tanta geada, mesmo em terrenos mais elevados, bem como em silvado e oliveiras, com mais de 3 metros de altura.
mínima: -4.9C
actual: 8.1ºC

Fica aqui algumas fotos da geada de hoje, também para mais tarde recordar este dia 20/01/2017












Este era o aspecto dos nabos, mas agora já nem parecem os mesmos, estão intactos sem danos,
o mesmo já não posso dizer em relação a muitas outras plantas, arvores como abacateiros com 1 ano, mesmo estando protegido, e até uma figueira da índia, lhe caiu 2 palmas já com mais de 1 ano, e que já iriam dar fruto, foi devido ao peso do gelo, porque elas já pesavam mais 5 kg, e não aguentaram mais peso.










O frio causou danos também em contadores de água canalizada, deixando muitas pessoas sem água, aqui pelo Ribatejo.

"A situação mais complicada verifica-se com a empresa intermunicipal Águas do Ribatejo, que nas últimas 30 horas já registou mais de 300 pedidos de intervenção, 200 dos quais relacionados com rebentamento de contadores devido à formação de gelo nos tubos, havendo também 15 roturas em reparação."

http://www.rederegional.com/index.p...m-contadores-e-redes-de-abastecimento-de-agua


----------



## DaniFR (20 Jan 2017 às 18:30)

Temperatura actual: *4,7ºC*

Máxima: *10,8ºC*
Mínima: *-5,2ºC*


----------



## Rachie (20 Jan 2017 às 18:37)

Por Cacilhas a mínima foi de 1.9° e a máxima 8.1°
Quando cheguei a Benfica estava cerca de 0° e... Geada :-D

Infelizmente não consegui fotos porque ainda era de noite. Só me apercebi porque ia escorregando na escada de metal da ponte aérea.

De momento céu a nublar e temperatura a subir. Sigo com 6.9° e 64% de humidade.


----------



## Edward (20 Jan 2017 às 18:38)

A estação da rede Underground mais próxima da minha casa e que eu sigo registou hoje uma mínima de *-2,3ºC* e uma máxima de *12,6ºC*.

Temperatura actual: *9,3ºC*.


----------



## António josé Sales (20 Jan 2017 às 18:45)

Fez geada e não foi pouca os meus maracujás ficaram com as folhas  todas queimadas já á 6 anos que não fazia uma geada como esta na minha zona foram dois dias com temperaturas que na madrugada de quinta e na madrugada de hoje (sexta) atingiram os -5 e não é só a temperatura muito baixa é o tempo em que ela está abaixo de zero tanto num dia como no outro a temperatura ficou negativa por volta das nove da noite até ás dez da manha é muito tempo com temperaturas negativas!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AndréFrade (20 Jan 2017 às 19:20)

Nova mínima negativa por aqui, desta vez nos -0,7ºC. 

Por volta das 07h30:


----------



## António josé Sales (20 Jan 2017 às 19:43)

E já estão 0 graus


----------



## david 6 (20 Jan 2017 às 19:51)

já na Fajarda a minima da semana (obviamente ontem) foi de *-6.7ºC!* a de hoje foi *-5.4ºC!*

hoje parece estar menos frio sigo com *7.5ºC *"" mas o vento também ainda não está nulo (está lá quase)


----------



## remember (20 Jan 2017 às 19:57)

Por aqui uns 10º C estáveis


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Jan 2017 às 20:29)

Por aqui sigo já com 7.5ºC.


----------



## AndréFrade (20 Jan 2017 às 20:54)

*6,9ºC* atuais.


----------



## Rachie (20 Jan 2017 às 21:01)

Aqui a máxima do dia foi atingida há bocado: 8.4°. Agora baixou um pouco (2 décimas) e o céu está a limpar.


----------



## WMeteo (20 Jan 2017 às 21:03)

Por aqui, neste momento sigo com *6,8.ºC*.


----------



## Gilmet (20 Jan 2017 às 21:07)

Boa noite,

Dia quente  com máxima de *10,6ºC*.

De momento sigo ainda com ambiente ameno, 7,4ºC e céu a manter-se muito nublado por Altostratus e Altocumulus, maioritariamente.

Vento nulo... só quando não deve.


----------



## rmsg (20 Jan 2017 às 21:22)

Hoje estou com uma noite mais amena: temperatura actual *0,6 ºC*


----------



## david 6 (20 Jan 2017 às 21:27)

*4.4ºC*, está menos frio hoje


----------



## jorge1990 (20 Jan 2017 às 21:35)

Boa noite
*Temperatura*: 8.1ºC
*Humidade*: 60%
*Pressão*: 1018 hPa


----------



## António josé Sales (20 Jan 2017 às 21:56)

Por aqui -1


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Jan 2017 às 22:09)

Boas,

*7,4ºC.*

Tinha um registo perdido de ontem que acho interessante partilhar, o fumegar habitual junto as linhas de agua em zonas de forte inversão.
Hoje terá sido bem mais intensa.



how to take a screen shot


----------



## david 6 (20 Jan 2017 às 22:13)

*2.5ºC*


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Jan 2017 às 22:33)

Pelas 20h em Lisboa, no Marquês de Pombal o termómetro publicitário marcava *6ºC*, só para vermos como o Geofísico é apenas uma ponta do real clima da capital. Há zonas bastante protegidas do vento, como o MP está do vento de leste. 

Máxima de *12ºC *no Auriol.

*4,4ºC* atuais


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Jan 2017 às 22:47)

A temperatura começa a cair, isto era so a questão do céu limpar um pouco.
Amanhã tenho quase de certeza gelo no carro, e será a 2ª geada.
T.actual: *5,8ºC*


----------



## DaniFR (20 Jan 2017 às 22:58)

*0,1ºC *


----------



## david 6 (20 Jan 2017 às 23:06)

*1.5ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Jan 2017 às 23:23)

Está com vontade. 
*5,0ºC* !


----------



## Sanxito (20 Jan 2017 às 23:30)

Boa noite.
À bocado fui ao carro da minha "Maria" para verificar um termómetro do Lidl que lá anda há algum tempo, sendo que ela trabalha numa fábrica do parque industrial da auto Europa. O registo que lá consta é de -4.3°c e que aconteceu numa das últimas duas noites. Ela sai daqui pelas 6:15 e chega antes das 7, ou seja o registo terá sido obtido, ou durante o percurso, ou no período de tempo em que o carro lá fica estacionado é que a temperatura ainda está em decida. 
Por aqui sigo com 8.9°c e 81%HR. 

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## WHORTAS (20 Jan 2017 às 23:58)

Boa noite..
Tmax: 14.9℃
Tmin: -5.2℃
Às 7.40h isto estava assim:














Ao meio dia:










Neste momento -0.6℃


----------



## david 6 (21 Jan 2017 às 00:10)

*0.5ºC*


----------



## miguel (21 Jan 2017 às 00:19)

5,4°C aqui agora


----------



## Sanxito (21 Jan 2017 às 00:21)

Por aqui mais do mesmo, a temperatura nunca quer descer, deve ser dos locais menos frios aqui presentes no fórum .
8.2°c e 79%HR. 

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## DaniFR (21 Jan 2017 às 00:29)

-0,2°C
A descer muito lentamente, praticamente estagnada.


----------



## Tufao André (21 Jan 2017 às 00:51)

*5,8 graus *actuais por aqui!
Vai descendo lentamente com vento nulo e 65% de HR 
Mais uma noite que promete ser gélida e com formacao de geada mais uma vez...


----------



## david 6 (21 Jan 2017 às 01:17)

*-0.2ºC*, hoje desce muito lentamente


----------



## Gilmet (21 Jan 2017 às 01:51)

Temperatura actual de *4,8ºC*, em descida lenta.

Aproxima-se mais uma boa mínima.


----------



## david 6 (21 Jan 2017 às 02:20)

despeço me com* -1ºC* e uma descida lenta, hoje em principio já deve ser uma minima normal se continuar assim lentamente


----------



## Rachie (21 Jan 2017 às 03:52)

Por aqui vai nos 4.3° com humidade bastante alta a rondar os 80%. Estar na rua gela os ossos...


----------



## mr. phillip (21 Jan 2017 às 06:29)

Sanxito disse:


> Por aqui mais do mesmo, a temperatura nunca quer descer, deve ser dos locais menos frios aqui presentes no fórum .
> 8.2°c e 79%HR.
> 
> Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk



É isso, termos um sensor instalado no oitavo andar nestas noites de vento nulo dá estes valores altos.
Sigo com 6ºC na varanda, mas no carro, às 6h00, marcava apenas 3ºC, e apanhei uma longa zona de 2ºC entre Corroios e o Feijó.


----------



## Toby (21 Jan 2017 às 09:28)

António josé Sales disse:


> Fez geada e não foi pouca os meus *maracujás* ficaram



Bom dia,

A minha esposa adora este fruto! Aquilo empurra aqui à Portugal? Como? Difícil?
Obrigado


----------



## WMeteo (21 Jan 2017 às 09:55)

Bom dia.

Mínima de *3,7.ºC*.

Neste momento sigo com céu limpo e sol.


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Jan 2017 às 10:38)

Bom dia a todos! Mais uma geada forte esta manhã... Isto nunca mais acaba e vem a chuva?


----------



## rmsg (21 Jan 2017 às 11:25)

Mais uma noite fria. Mínima *-4,7 ºC*


----------



## miguel (21 Jan 2017 às 11:46)

Mínima já normal de* 4,1ºC*

Agora estão *11,7ºC* e céu limpo.. o tédio continue e sem fim a vista


----------



## homem do mar (21 Jan 2017 às 11:50)

Boas mais um mínima refrescante de -4 por agora 11.1


----------



## david 6 (21 Jan 2017 às 12:00)

minima de *-2.5ºC*, hoje já foi minima normal  ainda tive para me levantar para ver a geada mas estava tão quentinho debaixo das mantas 

sigo com *10.8ºC*


----------



## António josé Sales (21 Jan 2017 às 12:14)

toby em portugal dão-se bastante bem e dão muita produção os que eu tenho são maracujás amarelos gosto mais do que os roxos e são mais resistentes aguentam temperaturas até -6 mas como cá esteve mesmo muito frio queimaram-se as folhas mas penso que  vão recuperar.
São plantas que crescem muito ou seja tem de ter uma vedação alta ou árvores grandes para treparem ficam enormes, e dão fruta passado uns meses de serem plantados a flor é grande cor-de-rosa os meus dão produção duas vezes por ano uma por esta altura do inverno, que vão ser apanhados lá para maio e outra a partir do meio da primavera e que sã apanhados lá para o inicio do outono. 
Espero tê-lo esclarecido resto de bom dia.


----------



## miguel (21 Jan 2017 às 12:28)

Dia a aquecer já bem como seria de esperar, estão *13,2ºC *com vento nulo como sempre nos últimos dias


----------



## Gilmet (21 Jan 2017 às 12:35)

Bom dia,

Mínima de *4,1ºC* e actuais 11,6ºC, com céu limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## Sanxito (21 Jan 2017 às 13:01)

Bom dia. 
Hoje tive uma mínima de 5.2°c pelas 6:25 e agora sigo com 11.1°c e 62°%.

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## João Branco (21 Jan 2017 às 13:40)

Bom dia, mínima de *-5.2ºC*, igual à do DaniFR, no Auriol do Chão do Bispo desde dia 19.
O vento, o formato do vale e a localização do termómetro (vale não é fechado a sul, encontrando-se com o vale do Mondego, mas também o termómetro não estava localizado nessa zona, que é a de menor altitude) não devem ter permitido que a temperatura descesse mais, mas também já não foi mau
Também me chegaram relatos de -8ºC na Lousã e -7ºC em Assafarge em termómetros de carros de manhã, durante os últimos dias.


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Jan 2017 às 14:40)

Boas pessoal,

Nova geada por aqui.
Minima: 4,0ºC 
Actual: 13,3ºC
______________

Esta manhã cedo tive que ir a Sintra, dado a manhã de inversão aproveitei e fui espreitar o gelo/geada no vale de Colares, como sempre, nunca desilude, até antes pelo contrario.
Sai de casa com 5ºC em Alcabideche, no Autódromo passou 7ºC, curioso e manteve-se assim até Chao de Meninos,Sintra, depois estranhamente ao descer até Sintra apenas desceu aos 6ºC, pelo menos na zona da Portela. Cruzei-me com vários carros carregados de gelo no tejadilho, pensei logo, estes carros devem vir do vale de Colares ou da zona de Lourel.
Iniciei então depois a descida com 6ºC, o primeiro desnivel de 50 mts, a temperatura manteve-se nos 6ºC, mas daí para frente foi sempre a cair, descendo aos 0ºC entre Galamares  e Colares.
Na entrada de Galamares, vindo de Sintra havia gelo na proximo da berma, mas ainda no alcatrão, faço ideia ontem...não é a toa que mais a frente existem vários sinais de transito de perigo de gelo.
Fotos:



gifs upload

Camadão, atras dos carros passa a ribeira de colares.



image hosting no account



forum image hosting

As fotos que se seguem foi na zona mais fria.



how to screen capture

Fiquei parvo com aquele terreno, mas não havia ervas era apenas terra lavrada, depois tenho que ver a imagem de satelite, desconfio que a geada ali seja desta magnitude devido ao canavial em redor, verdadeiro poço de ar frio ainda por acção das canas. No Pisão, quando aqui antigamente  partilhava aquele terreno congelado passava-se exactamente o mesmo, o ar frio da inversão não circulava(devido as canas em redor), ficava ali retido sempre a acumular.



screen grab

Belo telhado. 



host image

Registo.



upload a picture

Desde miudo que sempre ouvi dizer que este vale em termos de numero de dias de geada destaca-se muito das zonas em redor, quem lá vive deve estar acostumado a estes ambientes gélidos.


----------



## WMeteo (21 Jan 2017 às 14:52)

Boa tarde.

Dia agradável. 

Por aqui sigo com *14,3.ºC*. Céu limpo e sol. Vento praticamente nulo. 

Já são muitos os dias de ausência de chuva, o que poderá constituir um problema para a agricultura. Ainda assim, no meu terreno tenho couves e ervilhas que apresentam um bom aspecto, apesar da falta de chuva que tem sido uma constante ao longo dos últimos tempos.


----------



## Rachie (21 Jan 2017 às 16:42)

Por aqui mínima ainda baixa 3.1° e a máxima ficou-se pelos 9.7° se se mantiver a tendência de descida. 
Neste momento 9.2° e vento nulo.


----------



## Sanxito (21 Jan 2017 às 17:15)

Boa tarde. 
Por cá a máxima atingida foi de 14.8°c pelas 16:19.
De momento sigo com 13.3°c e 59%HR. 

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## jorge1990 (21 Jan 2017 às 17:21)

Boa tarde.
*Temperatura*: 9.9ºC
*Humidade*: 60%
*Pressão*: 1019 hPa


----------



## miguel (21 Jan 2017 às 17:54)

Boas

Máxima de *15,1ºC*

Agora estão *11,4ºC* sem ponta de vento, tal como o dia todo que não foi alem dos 2km/h


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Jan 2017 às 18:46)

Por aqui foi mais um dia de geada, embora um pouco mais fraca do que a de ontem.
mínima: -1.4ºC
máxima: 16.3ºC
actual: 8.5ºC


----------



## Edward (21 Jan 2017 às 20:00)

Boa noite.

Aqui depois de três dias consecutivos com mínimas negativas, hoje a mínima ficou-se pelos *0,0ºC* e a máxima pelos *14,2ºC*.

Temperatura actual: *7,6ºC*.


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Jan 2017 às 20:05)




----------



## Tufao André (21 Jan 2017 às 20:35)

Boa tarde!
Mais uma mínima bem fria como previsto, mas não tanto como as dos últimos dias: desta vez foi aos *3,5ºC*!
O meu pai relatou-me que hoje de manha quando saiu daqui por volta das 9h havia geada nos locais mais sombrios e abrigados, mas menos intensa que a de ontem...  Sendo assim, já vai no 3º dia consecutivo de formação de geada por estas bandas 
A máxima já foi normal para a época: uns agradáveis *14,3ºC*!

T. actual: *9,5ºC *(em descida)
HR em subida e ja perto dos 70%! Vento fraco a nulo de WNW


----------



## Gilmet (21 Jan 2017 às 20:35)

Boa noite,

Por aqui, máxima de *12,1ºC*. Tarde amena com vento fraco/nulo, e pouca nebulosidade (média/alta) no céu.

De momento sigo com 7,4ºC em descida lenta. O vento está muito fraco ou mesmo nulo.

Pelas *19:55* passei no local onde deixei o sensor na madrugada de dia 19 (na periferia da estação de comboios de Mira-Sintra/Meleças, uma zona baixa em torno da ribeira das Jardas), e registei *4,1ºC* no local (o carro já marcava 2ºC).
Mais uma madrugada promissora para os vales.


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Jan 2017 às 20:40)

Mais uma foto que retrata bem o frio de ontem, em Azinhaga, bem no coração da Lezíria Ribatejana.


----------



## criz0r (21 Jan 2017 às 20:44)

Boa noite, registei hoje uma mínima de *2,1ºC*, por pouco não voltou a ir aos 0ºC como ontem. 
De momento a temperatura encontra-se em queda livre com 8,6ºC actuais e céu limpo por Almada.


----------



## Sanxito (21 Jan 2017 às 21:00)

Boa noite. 
Aqui na zona quente de Santa Marta do Pinhal sigo com 11.5°c a 30 metros do solo. 

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Jan 2017 às 21:05)

*7,6ºC*
Vento nulo, raridade por estas bandas. lol

Contaram-me que o Pisão voltou a ter grande geada, todos os telhados estavam brancos, inclusive um dos edificios do centro social do Pisão com cerca de 20 metros de altura, é obra.
______

Seiça tem levado um bom massacre.
Actual sequência de mínimas negativas.

14/01/2017 -2,6ºC
15/01/2017 -5,3ºC
16/01/2017 -4,8ºC
17/01/2017 -3,6ºC
18/01/2017 -6ºC
19/01/2017 -8,8ºC
20/01/2017 -7,6ºC
21/01/2017 -5,7ºC


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Jan 2017 às 21:26)

Boas!
Meti o alarme para as 8:00 na esperança de ver geada, mas parece que foi em vão. Só mesmo um meteolouco bem louco para sair do conforto e do quentinho da cama.
Extremos do dia:
Máxima: *15,0°C*
Mínima: *6,6°C*
Atualmente estão* 9,9°C*. Os modelos insistem nos aguaceiros para amanhã. O acumulado deverá ser à volta de 1 mm no máximo.


----------



## DaniFR (21 Jan 2017 às 22:43)

Boa noite

Temperatura actual: *1,8ºC*

Máxima: *12,5ºC*
Mínima: *-2,6ºC*


----------



## david 6 (21 Jan 2017 às 23:28)

actual *5.5ºC*, quentinho hoje apesar disso penso que vai aos negativos de novo mas mais alta


----------



## guisilva5000 (21 Jan 2017 às 23:30)

Mínima:* 0,4ºC*
Máxima: *13,2ºC*

Depois da algazarra sobre as mínimas e recordes, agora temos que olhar para a chuva. O mês de Janeiro está praticamente perdido, esperemos que Fevereiro nos traga algo melhor.


----------



## Sanxito (21 Jan 2017 às 23:31)

Boa noite. 
Por cá sigo com 10.1°c e 78%HR.
Esta noite penso que ainda descerá aos 6/7 graus aqui no polo quente da margem sul. Eheh. 

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (22 Jan 2017 às 02:14)

*0.5ºC*


----------



## david 6 (22 Jan 2017 às 03:17)

despeço me com *0ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (22 Jan 2017 às 04:04)

Temperatura a descer com alguma rapidez agora, despeço-me com *4,8ºC*.


----------



## Toby (22 Jan 2017 às 09:07)

António josé Sales disse:


> toby em portugal dão-se bastante bem e dão muita produção os que eu tenho são maracujás amarelos gosto mais do que os roxos e são mais resistentes aguentam temperaturas até -6 mas como cá esteve mesmo muito frio queimaram-se as folhas mas penso que  vão recuperar.
> São plantas que crescem muito ou seja tem de ter uma vedação alta ou árvores grandes para treparem ficam enormes, e dão fruta passado uns meses de serem plantados a flor é grande cor-de-rosa os meus dão produção duas vezes por ano uma por esta altura do inverno, que vão ser apanhados lá para maio e outra a partir do meio da primavera e que sã apanhados lá para o inicio do outono.
> Espero tê-lo esclarecido resto de bom dia.



Merci  Obrigado, vou tentar plantar à primavera .
Bom domingo


----------



## Sanxito (22 Jan 2017 às 09:10)

Bom dia. 
A mínima hoje ficou pelos 8.3°c pelas 7:39.
Agora vai subindo rápido e segue nos 10.4°c com 74%HR e vento nulo. 

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## WMeteo (22 Jan 2017 às 10:05)

Bom dia.

Mínima de *5,2.ºC*.

Céu limpo e sol. Vento nulo.


----------



## rmsg (22 Jan 2017 às 10:19)

Bom dia. 
Miníma de *-2,0 ºC*
Agora sigo com *0,7 ºC* e muito nevoeiro.


----------



## Sanxito (22 Jan 2017 às 10:40)

Por cá o sol vai reinando, sigo com 12.9°c e 70%HR, o vento quase inexistente sopra de WNW/NW. 

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## DaniFR (22 Jan 2017 às 10:49)

Bom dia

Mínima de *-3,0ºC*
Finalmente a humidade aumentou, o que permitiu a formação de uma boa camada de geada, das melhores do últimos dias.

Às 10h ainda estava assim:


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Jan 2017 às 12:06)

Boas,

Minima: 4,9ºC
Actual: 12,8ºC

Está fresco devido as nuvens que vão entrando e o vento moderado com rajadas.

Segundo o radar, precipitação fraca a moderada a entrar no faixa costeira Peniche, Lourinhã, Torres Vedras.


----------



## WMeteo (22 Jan 2017 às 12:18)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Minima: 4,9ºC
> Actual: 12,8ºC
> ...



Por aqui vão surgindo diversas nuvens que rapidamente conferiram outro aspecto ao céu, deixando o sol de brilhar como acontecia até à momentos.

Actualização: Céu a ficar algo cinzento. Começa a chover de forma fraca.


----------



## António josé Sales (22 Jan 2017 às 12:36)

Toby disse:


> Merci  Obrigado, vou tentar plantar à primavera .
> Bom domingo


Um óptimo domingo também para si!!!!!!!!


----------



## TiagoLC (22 Jan 2017 às 12:54)

Boa tarde!
O céu está bastante ameaçador a noroeste daqui. Estão *14,1°C*. Vamos lá ver se ainda dá para acumular alguma coisa. 
Mínima:* 6,1°C*


----------



## WMeteo (22 Jan 2017 às 12:57)

Por aqui, a chuva marcou presença apenas por breves instantes e de forma fraca.  

O céu parece agora querer começar novamente a abrir, com o sol a espreitar. O vento permanece nulo.


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Jan 2017 às 12:58)

Hoje mais um dia que acordou bem branquinho, com uma boa camada de geada.
O dia ainda fresco porque por vezes o céu fica encoberto.

Deixo aqui uma foto do dia 19/01, em que se pode ver a geada na lezíria Ribatejana.


----------



## Gilmet (22 Jan 2017 às 13:00)

Boa tarde,

Mínima de *4,0ºC*.

De momento cai um aguaceiro moderado (o primeiro desde há muito, muito tempo... ) e sigo com 11,5ºC, em queda rápida.


----------



## TiagoLC (22 Jan 2017 às 13:14)

E chuvisca. 
Cenário a sul:


----------



## miguel (22 Jan 2017 às 13:21)

Aqui a mínima foi de *4,8ºC* hoje

Dia de sol com algumas nuvens, vai ficar mais nublado a ver se 20 dias depois vejo cair umas pingas...

14,5ºC


----------



## david 6 (22 Jan 2017 às 13:27)

minima de *-1.7ºC* havia geada e pouco depois de o dia acordar ficou um nevoeiro super denso que não se via praticamente nada, agora já faz sol com umas nuvens
actual *13.7ºC*


----------



## TiagoLC (22 Jan 2017 às 13:32)

Queda brusca da temperatura. Passou dos *14,4°C* para os *12,1°C *em 20 minutos.


----------



## homem do mar (22 Jan 2017 às 13:33)

Boas por aqui a mínima foi de -3.5


----------



## Rachie (22 Jan 2017 às 13:33)

Por Cacilhas minima de 5.1.
Ceu muito nublado, parece que vai chover mas ja vi no radar que provavelmente nao vou ter sorte.

Temperatura actual 12.7 e 57% de humidade


----------



## Candy (22 Jan 2017 às 16:17)

Boas,
o Céu está muito carregado... Negro mesmo. Norte e sul de Peniche com o céu negro negro! Peniche brilha o sol.
Parece que vamos ficar no meio destas células.


----------



## Candy (22 Jan 2017 às 16:21)

Naaaaaaaaa... Parece-me que Peniche ainda vai apanhar com o aguaceiro! Foi-se o sol. Vai chover sim. Já está aqui em cima.


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Jan 2017 às 16:27)

Candy disse:


> Naaaaaaaaa... Parece-me que Peniche ainda vai apanhar com o aguaceiro! Foi-se o sol. Vai chover sim. Já está aqui em cima.


Bem que podia passar por cá...


----------



## guisilva5000 (22 Jan 2017 às 17:03)

Por aqui também passou o aguaceiro fraco, mas nenhuma estação acumulou.


----------



## Candy (22 Jan 2017 às 17:22)

Ok... Ainda caíram uns pingos bem grossos! Passou mais por terra.


----------



## Candy (22 Jan 2017 às 17:51)

E foi assim que ficou o céu após a passagem daquela célula

As imagens não estão editadas. Ainda estão a carregar no imgur, mas tenho de sair. Estas foram capturadas do lado norte. No imgur estão a carregar mais algumas e mostram o lado sul.
Não escolhi as fotos nem editei pois agora não tenho mesmo tempo. Apenas para deixar o registo.


----------



## miguel (22 Jan 2017 às 18:12)

Ainda pensei poder ver meia dúzia de pingos hoje mas nada de nada raios parta esta seca medonha...

Máxima de *14,7ºC*
Mínima de *4,8ºC*

Rajada máxima *19km/h*

Agora céu limpo, *11,8ºC* e vento nulo


----------



## Toby (22 Jan 2017 às 20:08)

Boa noite,

Maxi: 13.5°
Mini: 2.6°
Hum maxi: 96%
Hum mini: 57%
AQI Alcobaca (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Air_quality_index) : 53 -56

https://thingspeak.com/channels/182...lor=#d62020&dynamic=true&results=60&type=line"
O detector de poluição está fase final de teste. Permaneça a encontrar a boa altura de instalação.
Normalmente será em linha em ua ou dois semana.
Aquilo vai ser muito interessante ver a evolução do AQI com o t° e o tipo de vento.

Espero chegado uma uma rede mundial participativa.
Permanece-me ligeiramente (muito ) trabalho.


----------



## Rachie (22 Jan 2017 às 20:09)

Aqui já desceu dos 10. Sigo com 9.6 e vento. 
Mínima 5.1 e máxima 13.2.

Não choveu nem uma gota!  :@

Enviado do meu T1101L1B1C através de Tapatalk


----------



## DaniFR (22 Jan 2017 às 22:40)

*1,9ºC*

Máxima: *12,3ºC*
Mínima: *-3,0ºC*


----------



## david 6 (22 Jan 2017 às 23:02)

actual *6.3ºC* com vento a estragar, se o vento continuar se calhar vou ter minima positiva que não tenho há 1 semana


----------



## guisilva5000 (22 Jan 2017 às 23:07)

Notável retrocesso do frio, estão ainda uns frescos* 8ºC* agora


----------



## Sanxito (22 Jan 2017 às 23:19)

Boa noite. 
Por cá seguimos com 10.7°c e 69%HR. 

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (22 Jan 2017 às 23:24)

*10,2°C*


----------



## david 6 (23 Jan 2017 às 01:02)

despeço me com *5.6ºC* e ainda com vento fraco (mais fraco que abocado mas ainda tem) começo mesmo a duvidar os negativos hoje, se o vento não ficar nulo não vai mesmo lá chegar, ao fim de uma semana devo ir ficar nos positivos (talvez)


----------



## Toby (23 Jan 2017 às 07:20)

Bom dia,

7h10 = 3.2° - 84% - AQI 34 


*Air Pollution
Level* *Health Implications*
0–50 Excellent No health implications.
51–100 Good Few hypersensitive individuals should reduce outdoor exercise.
101–150 Lightly Polluted Slight irritations may occur, individuals with breathing or heart problems should reduce outdoor exercise.
151–200 Moderately Polluted Slight irritations may occur, individuals with breathing or heart problems should reduce outdoor exercise.
201–300 Heavily Polluted Healthy people will be noticeably affected. People with breathing or heart problems will experience reduced endurance in activities. These individuals and elders should remain indoors and restrict activities.
300+ Severely Polluted Healthy people will experience reduced endurance in activities. There may be strong irritations and symptoms and may trigger other illnesses. Elders and the sick should remain indoors and avoid exercise. Healthy individuals should avoid outdoor activities.


----------



## david 6 (23 Jan 2017 às 07:24)

ainda não é desta que fico positivo  sigo com *-0.1ºC*, ainda a descer, há 15min quando levantei tinha 0.5ºC mas ainda uma brisa (1/2km/h) e agora ficou nulo desceu logo num instante


----------



## srr (23 Jan 2017 às 08:51)

Bom dia

*- 4 ª Bemposta - Abrantes*


----------



## david 6 (23 Jan 2017 às 08:53)

havia alguma geada (que vou deixar foto à pressa antes de abalar) passei pelo vale do sorraia lá era mais intensa a geada e o rio até fumegava 
agora já estou nas Praias do Sado, Setúbal


----------



## rmsg (23 Jan 2017 às 09:16)

A temperatura mínima voltou a descer relativamente a ontem: *-3,9 ºC*
Temperatura actual: *-2,1 ºC*


----------



## criz0r (23 Jan 2017 às 10:04)

Bom dia, fim de semana já um pouco mais quente principalmente o dia de Sábado onde chegou inclusive a cair umas pingas ao início da tarde.
E por agora segue mais um dia normal no Inverno Português com céu limpo, muito sol e vento fraco .


----------



## MSantos (23 Jan 2017 às 10:06)

Bom dia.

Mais uma manhã com temperatura negativa e geada em Leiria, por agora temos céu limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## Sanxito (23 Jan 2017 às 10:20)

Bom dia. 
Hoje a mínima registada foi a mais alta dos últimos 8 dias, com 9.1°c pelas 8:30.
Agora sigo com 11.5°c e 72%HR. 

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## miguel (23 Jan 2017 às 10:30)

Minima de *7,4℃* cada vez menos frio tanto dia como noite 

Agora mais do mesmo, céu limpo vento nulo e *12℃*


----------



## homem do mar (23 Jan 2017 às 12:07)

bom dia quais são as possibilidades de nevar na quarta feira?


----------



## homem do mar (23 Jan 2017 às 12:14)

por aqui a mínima foi de -2.8


----------



## Gilmet (23 Jan 2017 às 13:14)

Boa tarde,

Ontem, *4,0ºC* a *12,7ºC*. Apenas a relatar um aguaceiro moderado ao início da tarde e mais dois ou três fraquinhos.

Hoje, mínima de *6,4ºC*. De momento sigo com 11,8ºC e céu pouco nublado por Cirrus Spissatus. Vento fraco.


----------



## Camramo (23 Jan 2017 às 13:18)

Boa tarde.

Hoje, 8º em Lisboa (Estefânia), por volta das 07H45.

Já na subida entre a Quinta do Conde e Vila Amélia, o termómetro marcou 0º, por volta das 08H15.


----------



## miguel (23 Jan 2017 às 13:18)

Sigo com *14,5ºC* e vento nulo


----------



## Lousano (23 Jan 2017 às 13:41)

Toby disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> 7h10 = 3.2° - 84% - AQI 34
> 
> ...




Boa tarde Toby.

Excelente trabalho. Que sensor utilizas para a medição da qualidade do ar?


----------



## Lousano (23 Jan 2017 às 13:49)

O mês segue frio, então decidi comparar com os dados da minha estação relativos a anos anteriores.

O mês de Fevereiro de 2012 deverá ser mais frio (7,9°C de Tmed) em virtude de neste momento a Tmed ser de 7,7°C, mas os últimos dias do presente mês devem elevar a um valor de 8°C ou superior. Relativamente à Tmin, a segue em média de 1,6°C, já bem superior ao registo de 0,7°C de Fevereiro de 2012.


----------



## Sanxito (23 Jan 2017 às 14:05)

Por cá sigo agora com 15.4°c e 44%HR. A máxima até ao momento está nos 15.6°c

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## miguel (23 Jan 2017 às 14:41)

Estão 15,6ºC voltou o tempo ameno, e na tv ainda a falarem na vaga de frio que nunca existiu..


----------



## luky (23 Jan 2017 às 15:24)

Nao existiu?
Passei dos 15° para os 12° em casa. E creio que irá manter-se assim mais umas semanas.
Rais parta o frio! So se está bam na praia, de sombrinha.
Ou em casa com lareira... Para quem a tem.


----------



## david 6 (23 Jan 2017 às 16:48)

homem do mar disse:


> bom dia quais são as possibilidades de nevar na quarta feira?



0%


----------



## Edward (23 Jan 2017 às 16:57)

Boa tarde. 

Aqui a mínima hoje foi *1,3ºC* e a máxima *13,8ºC*.

Ontem caíram umas pingas, mas não acumulou nada nas estações aqui à volta


----------



## david 6 (23 Jan 2017 às 17:35)

estas 2 imagens que vou pôr é o resultado das temperaturas bem negativas que houve na semana  passada (provavelmente quinta feira que foi quando lá na Fajarda a água estava congelada também, mas não me destruiu o contador) no concelho de Coruche (coruche foi aos -8.6ºC) que fez com que o gelo destruí se mais de 700 contadores de água no Ribatejo, neste caso o concelho de Coruche foi o mais fustigado com cerca de 270 ocorrências, neste caso apesar do prejuízo resultou nestas lindas imagens, as fotos são do Biscainho, concelho de Coruche, para terem ideia Biscainho fico a 15km de Coruche e a 8/9km de mim (Fajarda)


----------



## miguel (23 Jan 2017 às 17:43)

Máxima foi até aos *15,7ºC*

Agora estão *13,0ºC* com vento nulo


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Jan 2017 às 17:59)




----------



## WMeteo (23 Jan 2017 às 18:46)

Boa noite.

Mínima de *5,7.ºC*. Máxima de *15,1.ºC*.

Dia caracterizado por céu limpo e sol.  

Agora sigo com *10,1.ºC*.


----------



## remember (23 Jan 2017 às 19:07)

Boa noite, 
Mínima de 6,4º C. Máxima para hoje não tenho, porque andei a mexer no RS de novo! Sempre quero ver como vai ser agora as mínimas e máximas!
RS alterado para 10 pratos, desta vez ficou todo certinho nos espaços  Passei um m4 de alto a baixo de maneira ao sensor ficar bem arejado e no meio dos pratos, para o sensor não estar em contacto com o varão m4 meti um pouco de mangueira transparente por trás e segurei o mesmo ao m4 com braçadeiras!
Vamos ver como se porta


----------



## Sanxito (23 Jan 2017 às 19:59)

Boa noite. 
A temperatura máxima ficou pelos 15.8°c pelas 15:02 e agora sigo com 11.1°c e 66%HR. 

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Jan 2017 às 22:05)

Boas,

T.actual: 9,1 graus

Antes do dia chuvoso de quinta, quarta de madrugada promete formar se uma boa geada nos sítios do costume. Ver se consigo tirar foto ao pisão na zona mais habitável, com os telhados todos brancos.Havera frio suficiente, humidade, e vento nulo.
____

No trabalho chegou me fotos de um acidente numa rua de Caxias próxima da ribeira de barcarena que estava com camada de gelo significativa. A ocorrência está datada a 19 de janeiro ao início da manhã.


----------



## guisilva5000 (23 Jan 2017 às 22:25)

Interessante o próximo evento, pode totalizar 30 mm. Seria muito bom.

Mínima: *5,2ºC*
Máxima: *13,5ºC*


----------



## Sanxito (24 Jan 2017 às 00:41)

Boa noite pessoal.
Agora sigo com 9.9°c e 74%HR. 
Os extremos de ontem foram os seguintes.
Mínima: 9.1°c
Máxima: 15.8°c

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## DaniFR (24 Jan 2017 às 01:09)

Boa noite

Mais uma manhã com os campos cheios de geada. 
7° dia consecutivo com mínima negativa. 

Máxima: *13,6ºC*
Mínima: *-2,1ºC*


----------



## Toby (24 Jan 2017 às 06:25)

Lousano disse:


> Boa tarde Toby.
> 
> Excelente trabalho. Que sensor utilizas para a medição da qualidade do ar?



Bom dia,

Obrigado, sensor SHARP GP2Y1010AU0F (https://www.sparkfun.com/datasheets/Sensors/gp2y1010au_e.pdf)
Este sensor é o que oferece melhor relatório medida/consumo de energia.
O detector é 100% autónomos, solar, WIFI.
Quando estabilizar (Field 2 normas AQI), farei uma apresentação detalhada.

https://thingspeak.com/channels/182...lor=#d62020&dynamic=true&results=60&type=line"


----------



## rmsg (24 Jan 2017 às 07:45)

Mais uma noite fria.
Temperatura mínima: *-4,2 ºC*


----------



## Camramo (24 Jan 2017 às 08:45)

Bom dia a todos.
Hoje, Lisboa / Estefânia com 7º às 07H45.
Na saída da A2 para Sesimbra, 1º.
Coina, 0º, temperatura que se manteve praticamente inalterada até chegar a Vila Amélia, com 1º, às 08H20.
Mais um dia com geada por estas bandas.
E este é o mês de Inverno que levo com maior acumulado de registos de observação directa de dias com temperaturas minimas iguais ou inferiores a 0º (já somam 7 dias desde o início do mês).


----------



## srr (24 Jan 2017 às 09:25)

*Temperatura -5 as 8H,* mas sem o alarido das TV`S, da passada semana.


----------



## Sanxito (24 Jan 2017 às 10:27)

Bom dia.
Por cá hoje a mínima desceu aos 6.6°c considerado um valor baixo tendo em conta a envolvência. 
Agora sigo com 12.2°c e 72%HR. 

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Jan 2017 às 10:37)

Bom dia a todos. Forte geada e sensação de frio esta manhã. A minha empregada contou que rebentaram 2 esquentadores dentro das casas em Seiça na semana passada. Não sei em que dia...


----------



## criz0r (24 Jan 2017 às 10:53)

Bom dia, a mínima aqui na Cova da Piedade ainda desceu até aos 4,7ºC,  situação de tempo frio que se irá inverter dentro de pouco tempo com o regresso da precipitação !
Céu limpo e vento nulo por Entrecampos de momento.


----------



## remember (24 Jan 2017 às 11:30)

Bom dia mínima de hoje mais baixa, depois da meia noite a temperatura ainda marcava 8,8º C.
Mínima de 4,3º C tudo me leva a crer que esta zona da Póvoa de Santa Iria junta ao rio é mais fria que a zona do Forte da Casa que também sigo, pena que a Oregon do Forte da Casa está down de novo e só posso comparar com a NETATMO que se "afiambra"  nas máximas, máxima de ontem 19,1º C, tenho seguido esta estação e algo na instalação da mesma deve estar mal, máximas muito fora do normal para a época e a uma distância relativamente pequena do meu local de seguimento!


----------



## DaniFR (24 Jan 2017 às 11:30)

Bom dia 

*10,1ºC* e céu limpo

Mínima de* -2,3ºC*.


----------



## miguel (24 Jan 2017 às 11:38)

Boas

Mínima de *3,8ºC* perto do solo, bela inversão hoje! 

Agora céu limpo o vento nulo como sempre e *12,3ºC*


----------



## Edward (24 Jan 2017 às 11:52)

Bom dia.

Hoje a mínima foi *0,6ºC*, mais baixa que a de ontem.

Agora a temperatura segue nos *12,6ºC*, com céu limpo.


----------



## homem do mar (24 Jan 2017 às 12:46)

boas por aqui a mínima foi de -2.1.
já que não tenho mínimas tropicais ao menos tenho mínimas negativas


----------



## Gilmet (24 Jan 2017 às 13:29)

Boa tarde,

Ontem, *6,4ºC* a *12,5ºC*.

Hoje, mínima de *6,0ºC* e actuais 12,0ºC com céu pouco nublado por finos Cirrus e alguns Cumulus Humilis.
O vento sopra fraco.


----------



## miguel (24 Jan 2017 às 13:32)

O dia já segue ameno, estão *15,0ºC* agora com vento sempre nulo


----------



## Sanxito (24 Jan 2017 às 13:53)

Por cá sigo com 14.8°c e 44%HR.
O vento é quase inexistente. 

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## miguel (24 Jan 2017 às 13:56)

*16,0ºC* mais um dia quentinho neste Inverno


----------



## WMeteo (24 Jan 2017 às 14:38)

Boa tarde.

Mínima de *4,5.ºC*.

Neste momento sigo com *14,6.ºC*. Céu limpo e sol. Vento nulo. 

---

Hoje de manhã cedo na cidade de Torres Vedras, foi possível verificar a existência de algumas quantidades de gelo nos vidros de alguns carros.


----------



## Sanxito (24 Jan 2017 às 17:38)

Boa tarde. 
Sigo com 13.1°c e 59%HR tendo a máxima atingido 15.6°c pelas 15:22.

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## remember (24 Jan 2017 às 18:24)

Boa tarde, começa a arrefecer, máxima de hoje de 16,4º C
Por agora 12,1º C estáveis.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Jan 2017 às 19:26)

Boas,

T.maxima: *14,0ºC*
T.actual: *8,7ºC
*
Hoje de manhã cedo o carro registou *4ºC*, na zona mais fria da vila de Cascais,traseiras do mercado.
A isso se deve a inversão da ribeira das vinhas, as luvas deram jeito.
Para amanhã a geada volta a aparecer aqui no vale do costume, a duvida será mesmo a intensidade.


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Jan 2017 às 19:54)

Hoje foi mais um dia que acordou com boa geada, quando saí para o trabalho ás 6:10, ja se via a erva a brilhar com o bater das luzes.


----------



## Sanxito (24 Jan 2017 às 20:11)

Aqui vai arrefecendo mais rápido do que é habitual, sigo com 10.7°c e 74%HR.

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Jan 2017 às 20:23)

Como previsto, temperatura a cair bem, sigo já nos *7,0ºC*
Vento nulo, excelente!
Lá vai o Pisão gear forte e feio.


----------



## Rachie (24 Jan 2017 às 20:54)

Minima de hoje: 5°, mais baixa que ontem. 
Neste momento estão 7.6°, ontem por esta hora estavam uns 10°, por isso amanhã promete. 

Enviado do meu T1101L1B1C através de Tapatalk


----------



## MSantos (24 Jan 2017 às 21:20)

Boa noite!

Aqui pelo Vale do Lis tivemos mais uma dia semelhante aos anteriores, que começou com geada seguindo uma tarde com temperaturas agradáveis.

Por agora as estações amadoras aqui na zona de Leiria marcam valores de temperatura entre os 3ºC e os 5ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Jan 2017 às 21:42)

*5,7ºC*
Bom arrefecimento, começa a ficar frio.
Seria bem interessante ter a 3ª geada da temporada, para este sitio em particular é bastante bom e pouco comum.
Com este valor aqui no topo do vale do Pisão, na cova já deve estar a gear.
___________

Ainda sobre o evento da semana passada,segundo estação meteorologica de Almotolias (Chamusca) da rede do Windguru, a mesma registou minima de -7ºC /-8ºC no dia 19 e 20, impressionante.
Neste momento a estação segue nos -0,4ºC.
Quando a estação do Raso regista a mínima absoluta de -0,7ºC estamos conversados...


----------



## Sanxito (24 Jan 2017 às 22:15)

Boa noite. 
Por cá a temperatura segue nos 9.0°c e 78%HR. 


Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## miguel (24 Jan 2017 às 22:19)

Esta a descer bem! estão 6,9ºC


----------



## Sanxito (24 Jan 2017 às 22:23)

A minha mulher saiu agora do trabalho, na parque industrial da auto Europa, e no carro tem um termómetro daqueles do Lidl.
Marca neste momento 2.6°c

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## DaniFR (24 Jan 2017 às 23:38)

Boa noite

*1,2ºC*

Máxima: *13,9ºC*
Mínima:* -2,3ºC*


----------



## guisilva5000 (24 Jan 2017 às 23:38)

Interessante, não tinha noção que esta noite ia ser tão gelada, alguns sites metem 2ºC para aqui. 

Aguardando ansiosamente pela chuva de quinta!


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Jan 2017 às 23:49)

4,9 graus por aqui.


----------



## Teya (24 Jan 2017 às 23:54)

Boa noite, 5.3ºC por aqui. Alguém viu o clarão do meteorito há cerca de 15 minutos atrás? Foi grande!!


----------



## MSantos (24 Jan 2017 às 23:58)

Boa noite!

Mais uma noite gelada por aqui, com temperaturas entre os -1ºC na Barosa e os 3ºC em Telheiro. 

Esta será a ultima geada desta série que já dura há mais de uma semana, Amanha já deverá entrar nebulosidade e depois a chuvinha na Quinta-feira!


----------



## TiagoLC (25 Jan 2017 às 00:03)

Teya disse:


> Boa noite, 5.3ºC por aqui. Alguém viu o clarão do meteorito há cerca de 15 minutos atrás? Foi grande!!


Não foste a única 
https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/astronomia-e-ciencias-espaciais-2017.9123/#post-592685


----------



## Candy (25 Jan 2017 às 00:16)

Aquela sensação de entrares no carro, olhares para o tablier, e veres que o termómetro, que marca 12ºC, começa a descer! 
12ºC » 11ºC » 10ºC » 9ºC » 8ºC... (e pensas "Pára!", mas não pára... E continua!...) 7ºC » 6ºC » 5ºC... ('tão pah?...) 4ºC » 3ºC Parou!!!

Irraaaaaaaaa... E voltas p'ra casa mais encolhida que tripa na brasa!...


----------



## Sanxito (25 Jan 2017 às 00:36)

Por cá é entre subidas e descidas, sigo com a mesma temperatura do post anterior, 9.0°c e 78%HR.

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## miguel (25 Jan 2017 às 00:58)

*3, 9ºC*  a surpriender e a poder se tornar a minima do ano


----------



## Tufao André (25 Jan 2017 às 01:04)

Vai arrefecendo bem por aqui!
Já *6,7 graus *com vento nulo e HR de 76%
A mínima deve rondar os 3 graus segundo a previsão vamos ver...

Extremos de ontem (dia 24): 6,7/15,7

Finalmente a pasmaceira tem os dias contados! Belas saídas dos modelos para os próximos dias e até semanas...


----------



## criz0r (25 Jan 2017 às 01:59)

Boa madrugada, vento nulo e temperatura a cair a pique já na casa dos 5,4ºC, a ver até onde desce neste ultimo dia de frio, pelo menos durante alguns dias.
Humidade nos 89%.


----------



## Teya (25 Jan 2017 às 02:14)

3,9ºC


----------



## Gilmet (25 Jan 2017 às 02:49)

Boa madrugada,

Sigo actualmente com *4,4ºC*.
Ontem a mínima do dia foi registava já próximo do seu final, tendo ficado nos *5,8ºC*. Máxima de *12,4ºC*.

Na viagem de carro até casa, o sensor registou frequentemente temperaturas na ordem dos 1ºC / 2ºC, especialmente em zonas mais baixas. Muita humidade na generalidade, pelo que amanhã se poderá esperar uma boa geada.


----------



## Toby (25 Jan 2017 às 06:41)

Bom dia,

6h00: -0.2° -  92% HUM  -  39 AQI


----------



## Rachie (25 Jan 2017 às 06:46)

Bom dia. Saí de casa mais cedo, às 6h  e o sensor marcava 4.3° com 90% de humidade. Fiquei surpreendida por não sentir tanto frio como esperava :-D

Não vi o clarão ontem, já estava deitada, mas o meu namorado viu. Diz que estava mesmo à espera de ouvir um estrondo, de tão grande que era parecia que ia cair em terra.

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 HD através de Tapatalk


----------



## ZéCa (25 Jan 2017 às 07:03)

Bom dia! 
Mais um amanhecer igual aos últimos 7, 8 dias. Geada e os carros branquinhos. Neste momento marca 3,5ºc e bastante nevoeiro.


----------



## WHORTAS (25 Jan 2017 às 07:34)

Bom dia.
Mais uma manhã gelada.
Neste momento  -2.7℃


----------



## rmsg (25 Jan 2017 às 08:09)

Por aqui, mínima de *-3,5 ºC*
Agora vamos com *-3,2 ºC*


----------



## Geiras (25 Jan 2017 às 08:19)

Hoje de manhã cedo haviam muitos carros com uma camada generosa de gelo nos carros, em Algueirão-Mem Martins! 
Geada também nos campos.


----------



## remember (25 Jan 2017 às 08:38)

Bom dia,

Ontem já se esperava que hoje a manhã fosse fria, 5,7ºC após a meia noite, uma diferença de mais de 3ºC de dia 24 para dia 25.
Por agora muito nevoeiro por aqui e 0,3ºC de mínima, sigo com 0,6ºC estáveis e alarme de gelo a piscar


----------



## Camramo (25 Jan 2017 às 08:42)

Bom dia.

Hoje, 5º às 07H30 em Lisboa, entre a Estefânia e o Marquês de Pombal.
Túnel do Marquês sempre um pouco mais quentinho (6º no início e 7º à saída).
5º no tabuleiro da ponte 25 de Abril, e uma bela camada de nevoeiro, que se manteve denso até à zona industrial do Seixal.
2º na saída da A2 para Sesimbra.
0º em Coina e geada
-1º na subida da Quinta do Conde para Vila Amélia, 0º na Quinta da Marquesa, Vila Amélia.
Um belo início de dia, com o sol a nascer e a romper por entre o nevoeiro que levantava.
Aliás, o bom desta viagem diária é que sou muitas vezes brindado com o nascer do sol.
E vão 8 dias com minimas de 0º ou negativas na zona de Coina / Quinta do Conde (isto desde o dia 9 de Janeiro).


----------



## miguel (25 Jan 2017 às 08:54)

Boas

Aqui foi a mínima mais baixa do Ano e vi Geada onde a muitos anos não via!

Mínima de *0,5ºC* valor que não tinha a alguns anos...

Agora estão *5,7ºC*


----------



## Sanxito (25 Jan 2017 às 09:16)

Bom dia.
Por cá a mínima desceu aos 5.4°c.
Agora sigo com nevoeiro, 5.8°c e 96%HR.


Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## srr (25 Jan 2017 às 09:21)

*E Pronto cá continuo Gelado

Min -6º , com Nevoeiro Denso - a Sensação é "cortante"*


----------



## Tufao André (25 Jan 2017 às 09:32)

Bom dia!
Mínima de *3,9°C *mas sem nevoeiro, embora haja alguma neblina
Bastante geada nas zonas mais sombrias ainda, inclusivamente num telhado em frente ao meu prédio eheh 
Temperatura actual: 5,4°C (em subida)


----------



## criz0r (25 Jan 2017 às 10:08)

Bom dia, a mínima desceu até a uns geladinhos *3,9ºC* 
A manhã em Almada está a ser marcada mais uma vez pelo nevoeiro cerrado, ao invés de Lisboa por Entrecampos em que está sol e céu pouco nublado. É de extremos .
Ontem antes de me deitar verifiquei mais uma vez o tal fenómeno de Inversão térmica de que muitas vezes falo aqui. A foto abaixo ilustra bem as diferenças notórias entre algumas zonas do concelho e a Cova da Piedade onde resido.
Verifica-se a diferença do local onde está a minha estação que marca 5ºC, enquanto que um pouco mais acima na zona do Laranjeiro/Corroios marca 11ºC (Estamos a falar numa distância de 1km mais coisa menos coisa). Por fim a estação que regista 8ºC localizada na zona alta de Almada e a que marca 6ºC que é a mais próxima da minha.


----------



## Gilmet (25 Jan 2017 às 10:57)

Bom dia,

Mínima de *3,4ºC*, com muita geada nos locais mais baixos!

De momento sigo com 8,8ºC e céu muito nublado por Estratocumulus. Vento nulo.

---

E de _mansinho_, Seiça lá chegou aos *-7,2ºC*.


----------



## Sanxito (25 Jan 2017 às 11:01)

Bom dia.
Por cá a mínima ainda desceu mais um pouco, tendo registado 5.1°c pelas 9:45.
Agora sigo com 5.6°c e 97%HR.
O nevoeiro continua a marcar o dia. 

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## miguel (25 Jan 2017 às 11:07)

Aqui sol e apenas alguma neblina, temperatura agora de *10,2ºC*

Mínima gélida e muito rara de ver aqui *0,5ºC* com geada


----------



## AnDré (25 Jan 2017 às 11:20)

Geada também esta manhã em Odivelas, embora onde moro tenha sido residual.

Quando abri a janela de manhã a relva dos jardim estava assim:






Às 9h a Gago Coutinho estava com *1,8ºC*.


----------



## remember (25 Jan 2017 às 11:33)

A manhã segue muito fria por aqui, 4.6ºC a esta hora e humidade acima dos 90%.
O Nevoeiro está um pouco mais alto, mas ainda sem se ver o Sol.


----------



## homem do mar (25 Jan 2017 às 11:40)

Boas mais uma mínima fresquinha de -5.8 Seiça foi aos -7.2


----------



## DaniFR (25 Jan 2017 às 11:54)

Bom dia

Mais uma manhã gélida, com mínima de *-3,4ºC*, com a formação de uma boa camada de geada.

De momento, *11,0ºC*.


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Jan 2017 às 12:54)

Hoje foi mais um dia que acordou branquinho, coberto de geada, já ouvi por aqui as pessoas a dizer que a camada de geada, foi idêntica á da semana passada de quinta para sexta feira.
A geada permaneceu intacta em sitios mais sombrios, até bem perto das 11 horas.
O auriol marcou 1.7ºC, colocado no parapeito da janela.
A manhã acordou com sol, mas agora o ceú já permanece por vezes nublado.

T.Actual: 13.3ºC


----------



## remember (25 Jan 2017 às 13:10)

Boa Tarde, apenas agora consegui ultrapassar a barreira dos 9ºC que manhã fria, só agora o nevoeiro desapareceu,
mas o céu está coberto de nuvens, a pressão continua a descer a pique.


----------



## windchill (25 Jan 2017 às 13:32)

Já se vai vendo qualquer coisa nos céus...






Enviado do meu GT-I9301I através de Tapatalk


----------



## Portugal Storms (25 Jan 2017 às 13:33)

Boa tarde, manhã marcada pelo nevoeiro cerrado na margem sul do Tejo.
Foto tirada na ponte 25 de Abril (chegada a Lisboa).






Foto de: Marco Pinto


----------



## Sanxito (25 Jan 2017 às 14:03)

Boa tarde. 
Por cá sigo agora sem nevoeiro e com nuvens altas, a temperatura segue nos 10.9°c e a humidade nos 83%.
O vento é nulo e a pressão vai descendo. 1020.8 hPa

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Jan 2017 às 14:19)

Boas,

T.minima: 3,7 graus

Nova geada por aqui, 3ª geada da temporada e em menos de 1 semana, raro, muito raro.
Geada intensa no Pisão e Vale da Mula, desta vez aproveitei a volta matinal e fiz o vale da Mula,  fiquei surpreendido com gelo em alguns pontos nas redondezas(1,5/2 km) da barragem.
Logo posto as fotos.


----------



## MSantos (25 Jan 2017 às 14:59)

Boa tarde!

Depois de mais uma valente geada aqui pelo Vale do Liz, nota-se agora já muita nebulosidade a entrar aqui pela Beira Litoral, o prenúncio daquilo que todos nós queremos!


----------



## TiagoLC (25 Jan 2017 às 15:17)

Boa tarde!
Por aqui a mínima foi de *6,0°C*. Não houve geada, infelizmente.
Neste momento sigo com *13,2°C* e o céu já se encontra bastante encoberto.
Venha daí a chuva e, principalmente, a trovoada! A câmara está sedenta.


----------



## guisilva5000 (25 Jan 2017 às 15:36)

Mínima:* 0,5ºC
*
Chegou a um ponto em que o meu quarto já está tão gelado que tive de me enrolar no endredom*  *Depois para sair da cama é preciso quase uma grua ahah

Edit: OMG A estação IPMA Amadora ressuscitou!


----------



## VimDePantufas (25 Jan 2017 às 16:16)

Boa tarde,
Por aqui de momento céu muito nebulado 12.1´C , à espera da chuva


----------



## criz0r (25 Jan 2017 às 16:32)

Boa tarde, após uma manhã de nevoeiro cerrado na margem sul e alguma neblina persistente aqui em Lisboa, neste momento o dia segue com céu muito nublado e um ligeiro aumento da intensidade do vento.
Venha lá essa chuva que já vai fazendo muita falta!


----------



## srr (25 Jan 2017 às 17:11)

A Frente, já está muito próxima, é uma Pena, preferia que Viesse antes pelas 5 da manha, no Pico do Gelo.

Aqui á bastante frio instalado, mas vai ser "varrido" na pior hora, quem manda é a Natureza :-)


----------



## miguel (25 Jan 2017 às 17:14)

Aqui a máxima foi aos *13,6ºC*

A próxima noite já vai ser quente nem deve descer dos 10/11ºC, o que é uma subida abismal de 10ºC ou 11ºC em relação a hoje... e na tv a falarem que ia subir 2 a 3ºC enfim tão bem é calados...


----------



## António josé Sales (25 Jan 2017 às 17:19)

Por aqui esta a rrefecer e o ceu já se apresenta muito nublado com algum vento sinal que a chuva esta próxima finalmente!!!

Escrito através do telemovel


----------



## Sanxito (25 Jan 2017 às 17:43)

Boa tarde. 
Por cá sigo com 12.6°c e 76%HR , depois de a máxima até ao momento ser de 13.2°c pelas 15:59.
O vento já rodou pra SW e aumentou ligeiramente de intensidade. 

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## remember (25 Jan 2017 às 18:06)

Boa tarde,
Devido à grande descida da pressão nas últimas horas a estação, já a algumas horas que se mantém com o símbolo de chuva e trovoada.
10,6ºC estáveis já a algum tempo e 83% de Humidade. A máxima de hoje foi 12,2ºC devido ao nevoeiro que só desapareceu depois das 13h.


----------



## miguel (25 Jan 2017 às 18:36)

Boas

Agora céu a se tornar mais carregado mas a chuva ainda vai levar umas horas a cá chegar...

Temperatura 12,8ºC
Pressão 1019,6hpa
Humidade 65% Hr
Vento de SW com uma média de 10,0km/h nos últimos 10 minutos


----------



## Rachie (25 Jan 2017 às 18:57)

Mínima por Cacilhas 4.1.
Como referi anteriormente não senti o frio que esperava quando saí às 6h. Devo estar a ficar habituada ao frio. 
Em Benfica consta que os carros tinham gelo nos vidros (como hoje fui de metro não vi). 
Também não apanhei nevoeiro, Apenas alguma neblina mas nunca pensei que cerrasse tanto e em tão pouco tempo. O meu namorado atravessou o rio 1 hora depois e já havia nevoeiro e 2 horas depois o raio do barco lá foi bater no cais. 

Manhã animada :-D

Neste momento o meu sensor marca 9.9. Vamos ver se aquece com a chuva

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 HD através de Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Jan 2017 às 19:25)

Aguaceiros no radar a entrar a norte de Lisboa entre Torres Vedras e Mafra e a preparar-se para entrar em Sintra... Também já chove em Peniche.


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Jan 2017 às 19:33)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Aguaceiros no radar a entrar a norte de Lisboa entre Torres Vedras e Mafra e a preparar-se para entrar em Sintra... Também já chove em Peniche.



Antes fossem aguaceiros, por aqui nem um pingo.


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Jan 2017 às 19:36)

jonas_87 disse:


> Antes fossem aguaceiros, por aqui nem um pingo.


A norte já são...


----------



## Garcia (25 Jan 2017 às 20:33)

Boas. .
Primeiros pingos a cair por aqui agora. . Um aqui um ali, ainda mal molha. . 

Enviado do meu GT-I9505 através de Tapatalk


----------



## MSantos (25 Jan 2017 às 21:03)

Boas!

Aqui em Leiria que tenha dado conta ainda não caiu nada, no entanto segundo o radar devia estar a chover aqui, ou seja o radar apresenta ecos falsos.
Temperaturas bem amenas de 11/12ºC nas estações da zona.


----------



## TiagoLC (25 Jan 2017 às 21:07)

MSantos disse:


> Boas!
> 
> Aqui em Leiria que tenha dado conta ainda não caiu nada, no entanto segundo o radar devia estar a chover aqui, ou seja ecos falsos.
> Temperaturas bem amenas de 11/12ºC nas estações da zona.


É virga, não são ecos falsos. 
Há bocado senti uma pinga na mão. Not bad!


----------



## MSantos (25 Jan 2017 às 21:11)

Tiagolco disse:


> É virga, não são ecos falsos.
> Há bocado senti uma pinga na mão. Not bad!



Digo que são falsos porque não indicam precipitação real ao nível do solo.

 Muitas pingas virão!!


----------



## DaniFR (25 Jan 2017 às 21:17)

*10,4ºC* 
Já não estava habituado a ter esta temperatura a esta hora.

Máxima: *13,6ºC*
Mínima: *-3,4ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Jan 2017 às 21:28)

Bem, tal como tinha dito deixo aqui então mais uma meteo-reportagem da inversão aqui da zona.

Falando em registos de temperatura, o valor mais baixo foi registado no Pisão,pois claro: *0ºC*

Pisão.



img host

A casa do costume bela camada de gelo no telhado. 



free image uploading

Esta foto quis tirar da outra vez mas esqueci-me, quando a inversão é forte alguns sinais de transito ficam com gotas congeladas, notável, bruta inversão.



image post

Aqui é o tal edificio no Pisão a uns 20/25 metros acima da cota da ribeira da mula, com telhado cheio de gelo.



img hosting

Hoje prossegui ( de bike mas deviadamente equipado. ) para o vale da mula em direcção à barragem.
Passei por um valeiro, não fazia ideia que era tão gelado, geada forte! Muitas ervas queimadas do gelo.


image ru

Aqui percebe-se bem a intensidade da geada.



upload image free

Vale da Mula gelado.



uploading images

Aqui foi uma boa surpresa, incrivel como a inversão de um pequeno afluente da mula em conjunto com  a inversão do vale conseguiu largar uma bela camada nas madeiras. Duvido muito que a geada fosse assim caso não existisse o pequeno afluente.
Trata-se de um bom exemplo, como a confluencia de linhas de agua são em regra geral sitios com mais potencial, a geada ajuda e muito a identifcar/confirmar esse mesmos sitios.



how to screenshot on windows



how to do a screenshot on a pc




greenshot


----------



## miguel (25 Jan 2017 às 21:28)

Noite amena, mas comparando com a ultima noite hoje está o forno ligado, estão agora *13,3ºC* e ainda arrisca bater a máxima lol
 Chuva para já nada de nada nem a espero antes do final da madrugada 
Se amanha tiver 10mm já é bom e nem está previsto muito mais que isso, vamos ver...


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Jan 2017 às 21:40)

MSantos disse:


> Boas!
> 
> Aqui em Leiria que tenha dado conta ainda não caiu nada, no entanto segundo o radar devia estar a chover aqui, ou seja o radar apresenta ecos falsos.
> Temperaturas bem amenas de 11/12ºC nas estações da zona.


Sim, por aqui ainda é tudo virga...


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Jan 2017 às 21:54)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Sim, por aqui ainda é tudo virga...


Aqui já chove bem! O chão já está bem molhado!  Foi com a chegada dessa mancha verde mais escura no radar...


----------



## MSantos (25 Jan 2017 às 21:58)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Aqui já chove bem! O chão já está bem molhado!  Foi com a chegada dessa mancha verde mais escura no radar...



Também já chegou aqui a Leiria! 

Chuvisco e mantêm-se os 11/12ºC.


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Jan 2017 às 22:23)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Aqui já chove bem! O chão já está bem molhado!  Foi com a chegada dessa mancha verde mais escura no radar...


E por aqui continua...


----------



## DaniFR (25 Jan 2017 às 23:01)

Por aqui também já caiu um aguaceiro fraco.


----------



## Sanxito (25 Jan 2017 às 23:02)

Boa noite pessoal. 
Por cá a máxima ficou pelos 13.2°c e agora sigo com 12.8°c e 85%HR. O vento sopra de SW 9.0 Km/h últimos 10 min. 

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## Geopower (25 Jan 2017 às 23:19)

Boa noite, Telheiras segue com 12,6ºC. Vento fraco.
Manhã bastante fria: mínima: 5,4ºC.


----------



## srr (26 Jan 2017 às 00:00)

Primeiras pingas de 2017, fracas por enquanto.......


----------



## MSantos (26 Jan 2017 às 00:54)

Aqui por Leiria tivemos uma falsa partida ao inicio da noite com um chuvisco fraco que nada acumulou nas estações da zona. 

Por agora a noite segue calma e amena, os valores de temperatura na cidade rondam os 11ºC.


----------



## Sanxito (26 Jan 2017 às 01:08)

Boa noite. 
Por cá os chuviscos não se fizeram sentir, passaram ao lado. Espero agora pela chegada da frente. 
A temperatura máxima de ontem foi registada pelas 23:59 com 13.3°c.
Agora sigo com 13.7°c e 84%HR, o vento vai aumentando de intensidade, e a média dos últimos 10 min. está nos 16.4 km/h de SSW. pressão em queda com 1016.1 hPa.
Hora de dormir, vamos ver que acumulado terei ao acordar. 

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (26 Jan 2017 às 02:05)

Frente quente já passou, temperatura naturalmente a subir muito ligeiramente.


----------



## Rachie (26 Jan 2017 às 06:15)

Que bafo comparado com ontem :-D
12.4°
Não sei se choveu muito ou pouco mas a rua e os carros estavam molhados. 

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 HD através de Tapatalk


----------



## windchill (26 Jan 2017 às 07:42)

Alguma actividade eléctrica no mar...






Enviado do meu GT-I9301I através de Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (26 Jan 2017 às 08:25)

Bom dia!
Chove fraco neste momento. 
Sigo com *1,2 mm *e a temperatura mantém-se nos *13,4°C*.


----------



## remember (26 Jan 2017 às 09:06)

Bom dia, finalmente chove de novo que bem é preciso!
Mínima de 9,6ºC, com 10,3ºC actuais e uma máxima durante a noite de 11ºC.
Chove torrencialmente espaçado de 5/10 minutos em que acalma, só se ouvem ambulâncias...
Pressão a manter-se nos 1007 hPa e com o símbolo de Chuva e Trovoada!


----------



## AMFC (26 Jan 2017 às 09:33)

Começa a chover moderado a forte. Muito bem-vinda.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Jan 2017 às 09:35)

1,3 mm
Céu carregado.

Ontem a barragem da mula estava nos 12 metros, está assim apenas a 1 metro da cota máxima. Este evento começou, mas por aqui já tinha 46 mm.


----------



## efcm (26 Jan 2017 às 09:35)

Chove torrencialmente à mais de 5 minutos

Enviado do meu Titans2_DG700 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Geopower (26 Jan 2017 às 09:37)

Bom dia. Chuva forte neste momento. Céu encoberto. Vento moderado de sul. 13,4*C.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Jan 2017 às 09:42)

Chuva torrencial! Wow


----------



## Camramo (26 Jan 2017 às 09:42)

Bom dia.
Lamentávelmente, o termómetro da viatura decidiu que hoje iria fazer greve, e apenas cumpriu serviços mínimos.
12º em Lisboa, Estefânia, às 07H55, 13º em Vila Amélia, Palmela, às 08H40. A temperatura apenas mudou de 12º para 13º à passagem pela Quinta do Conde.
Percurso na A2 debaixo de uma verdadeira tromba de água. Fica uma imagem que apenas dá uma ideia.
Atenção a quem circule pela A2: apanhei mais do que um lençol de água em plena auto estrada.


----------



## dASk (26 Jan 2017 às 09:46)

Que belo início de dia. Chove torrencialmente aqui e já oiço os primeiros trovões ao longe ainda!!!


----------



## Firefigther (26 Jan 2017 às 09:46)

Dia de chuva moderada por aqui.


----------



## Jorge_scp (26 Jan 2017 às 09:46)

Trovoada forte em Sesimbra


----------



## Sanxito (26 Jan 2017 às 09:46)

Bom dia pessoal. 
Por cá vai chovendo moderado, já levo 10.2 mm acumulados.
A temperatura está nos 12.6°c e a humidade nos 98%.
O vento médio segue nos 18.2 Km/h de SSW. A pressão vai descendo 1010.8 hPa.

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## Jorge_scp (26 Jan 2017 às 10:07)

Dilúvio em Sesimbra há uns bons minutos. Muita, muita chuva por aqui, com trovoada à mistura.


----------



## AnDré (26 Jan 2017 às 10:14)

Entre as 9h40 e as 9h45 choveu copiosamente em Odivelas. 

Entre o sair de casa e o entrar no carro (escassos metros), foi como se levasse com um balde de água em cima.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Jan 2017 às 10:15)

A netatmo da Aldeia do Meco já acumulou *21,6 mm.*


----------



## Jorge_scp (26 Jan 2017 às 10:17)

Para terem uma ideia, em 20 min caíram 14 mm (registados por uma estação a 100 m da minha casa) 

Noutra estação a mais ou menos 2 km, 16 mm em 15 min.


----------



## criz0r (26 Jan 2017 às 10:19)

Bom dia, a chuva regressou em força e eu que o diga que apanhei a 1ª molha do ano ao chegar ao trabalho!
Situação actual pela Cova da Piedade:

- 13,4ºC
- 10,2mm acumulados
- Vento moderado de Oeste, sem registo significativo de rajada máxima
- 1011,74 hPa
-  91% H.R


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (26 Jan 2017 às 10:22)

Finalmente um dia de inverno em Cascais... Maravilha! Trovoada não ouvi. 

Enviado do meu SM-G357FZ através de Tapatalk


----------



## Sanxito (26 Jan 2017 às 10:30)

O panorama no momento é este. 
Temperatura: 12.4°c 
Humidade: 98%
Precipitação: 12.6 mm (Rate Max. 69.2 mm/h)
Vento 10 min: 15.3 Km /h SSW (Rajada 24 Km/h)
Pressão: 1011.0 hPa


----------



## Firefigther (26 Jan 2017 às 10:32)

Continua a chuva moderada por aqui


----------



## Thomar (26 Jan 2017 às 10:39)

Vai chovendo a Potes por Cabanas já há uns 5 minutos!


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Jan 2017 às 10:47)

Bom dia. Por aqui segue a chuva fraca a moderada mas certinha. Durante a madrugada cheguei a ouvir chuva forte.


----------



## Jorge_scp (26 Jan 2017 às 10:50)

Continua a chover em Sesimbra, embora mais calmo agora e com tendência a acalmar. Caíram hoje já 31mm, 25 dos quais na última hora.


----------



## miguel (26 Jan 2017 às 10:52)

Boas

Até agora uma miséria aqui para não variar!!

Ainda só choveu *2,6mm* nada de chuva forte... a pouco pareceu ter escutado um trovão muito longe

Até agora muito fraco, estão *12,4ºC e *nem o vento está o que era previsto! sopra fraco agora...  o escudo do Ano passado continua ativo por aqui tá visto... o melhor está a passar a Oeste


----------



## Firefigther (26 Jan 2017 às 10:58)

Chuva moderada por aqui continua e agora um trovao


----------



## DaniFR (26 Jan 2017 às 11:00)

Escudo de Coimbra activo


----------



## Thomar (26 Jan 2017 às 11:00)

Aqui por Cabanas tem chovido das 8h maioritariamente aguaceiros fracos a moderados. 
Agora choveu 10 minutos a potes, abrandou e volta a chover forte. Acabei de ouvir um trovão.


----------



## AMFC (26 Jan 2017 às 11:04)

Prometeu muito mas o principal fugiu para outras bandas. Pelo radar não se prevê nada de especial para aqui nas próximas horas.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Jan 2017 às 11:08)

Por aqui acumulou *5,4 mm.*
Para alem da chuva ter ficado aquem do esperado o mesmo se pode dizer do vento, rajadas banais de 40/50 km/h.


----------



## Sanxito (26 Jan 2017 às 11:09)

Eu tinha pensado em 18 mm para o dia de hoje e conto até agora com 14.6mm.
A temperatura vai descendo e segue nos 12.1°c com 99%HR. 


Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## miguel (26 Jan 2017 às 11:10)

Chove bem agora, mas sem ser nada de torrencial!

Precipitação *4,0mm*
Rajada máxima* 43km/h*
Temperatura *12,7ºC*

ps: já só chove fraco


----------



## António josé Sales (26 Jan 2017 às 11:10)

Bom dia por aqui vai chovendo e vendo pelo radar durante a madrugada deve ter chovido bem o céu apresenta-se muito nublado vamos ver o que a tarde nos reserva.


----------



## criz0r (26 Jan 2017 às 11:12)

A mesma coisa por aqui após um início de manhã prometedor, 13,2mm acumulados e uma rajada "miserável" de 27km/h


----------



## Portugal Storms (26 Jan 2017 às 11:12)

Thomar disse:


> Aqui por Cabanas tem chovido das 8h maioritariamente aguaceiros fracos a moderados.
> Agora choveu 10 minutos a potes, abrandou e volta a chover forte. Acabei de ouvir um trovão.


Confirmo, também ouvi e bem forte. Mas o mais estranho é que não aparece em qualquer radar...
Tem chuvido moderadamnete a forte a manhã toda.


----------



## António josé Sales (26 Jan 2017 às 11:14)

A chuva está a intensificar bem como o vento


----------



## António josé Sales (26 Jan 2017 às 11:18)

chuva forte neste momento


----------



## Firefigther (26 Jan 2017 às 11:40)

Já não chove por aqui


----------



## Firefigther (26 Jan 2017 às 11:53)

Mais um aguaceiro


----------



## david 6 (26 Jan 2017 às 12:00)

agora sim a outra face do inverno que todos esperavam, que belo dia hoje já tinha saudades  

à noite metem alguma probabilidade de trovoada veremos


----------



## miguel (26 Jan 2017 às 12:00)

Acumulados *6,6mm* e já passou a frente, agora lotaria do pós frontal que onde tiver sorte pode acumular bem mais que com a frente..

Temperatura* 12,4ºC*
Rajada máxima *45km/h*


----------



## MSantos (26 Jan 2017 às 12:00)

Bom dia

Manhã muito cinzenta e com algoma chuva aqui em Leiria, os acumulados andam pelos 2/3mm.


----------



## guisilva5000 (26 Jan 2017 às 12:03)

Acumulados variam entre os* 7 mm* em Porto Salvo, *9 mm* na Amadora e *18 mm* em Belas. Interessante que bastam algumas células formarem-se antes da frente para os acumulados na zona dispararem.

Agora o pós-frontal deve melhorar este valor, mas só chega lá para a noite/madrugada.

O GFS anda a meter um bom cenário de chuva, dia 31 possivelmente temos outra frente que pode muito bem atenuar a anomalia de Janeiro substancialmente.


----------



## Sanxito (26 Jan 2017 às 12:17)

Por cá sigo com 12.3°c e 99%HR.
O acumulado vai crescendo lentamente, segue nos 16.0 mm
O vento atingiu os 45 Km/h pelas 9:00.

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## Gilmet (26 Jan 2017 às 12:27)

Bom dia,

Muita chuva esta manhã, a caír de forma contínua ao longo de várias horas, por vezes mais fraca, outras mais forte, mas sem parar.

Temperatura na casa dos 11ºC, estável.


----------



## guisilva5000 (26 Jan 2017 às 12:47)

Volta a chuva


----------



## miguel (26 Jan 2017 às 12:51)

Acumulados até agora *7,4mm*

Rajada máxima *48km/h* 
Temperatura de *12,8ºC*


----------



## criz0r (26 Jan 2017 às 13:13)

Boas, o acumulado chegou aos 15mm, o vento permanece moderado de Oeste sem muitas oscilações na intensidade.
Actuais 13,6ºC, 91% de h.r e pressão nos 1009 hPa.


----------



## remember (26 Jan 2017 às 13:21)

Boa tarde,

A pressão por aqui continua a cair 1004 hPa, a temperatura máxima que vinha da madrugada foi alcançada agora por volta das 13h 11,1ºC agora com humidade acima dos 90%.
Voltou a reaparecer o símbolo de chuva e trovoada e por agora não chove, está muito escuro e visto que tanto a EM do Forte da Casa como a da Bobadela que são as mais próximas de mim estão off, indico outras alternativas:

Vale de São Gião: 17,27mm Aproximadamente uns 20 km 
Arruda dos Vinhos: 14,29mm Aproximadamente uns 20 km 

Até a de Fanhões que seria a mais próxima está off


----------



## miguel (26 Jan 2017 às 13:24)

Rajada máxima até agora de *51km/h* já está mais próximo do esperado  

Acumulados *8mm* até agora e também já próximo do previsto para hoje pelo modelo...


----------



## TiagoLC (26 Jan 2017 às 13:40)

Por aqui já acumulei *11,4 mm*. Nada mau!
Bela molha que apanhei por volta das 9h. 
Continua a chover fraco a moderado.


----------



## srr (26 Jan 2017 às 13:59)

Boas,

Soma 7mm .


----------



## António josé Sales (26 Jan 2017 às 14:19)

Após uma pausa de uma hora e tal eis que regressa a chuva moderada a forte, que belo dia de inverno!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sanxito (26 Jan 2017 às 14:22)

Por cá sigo com 17.2mm , 12.8°c. 
Agora chove copiosamente mas já não estou em casa.
Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## fhff (26 Jan 2017 às 14:23)

Muita chuva agora, por Colares. Acumulei 11 mm até às 13:00. Mas só agora, com esta chuvada, deve ter subido mais uns 6-8 mm.


----------



## TiagoLC (26 Jan 2017 às 14:33)

Que chuvada monumental! 
O acumulado subiu para os *14,7 mm*.
Edit: *16,7 mm*! Continua a chover forte.


----------



## guisilva5000 (26 Jan 2017 às 14:48)

Chuva forte na Amadora, nem pensei que voltasse a chover tanto agora.

Bem disse no início do mês que bastam uns dias de chuva em Janeiro para fazerem a média mensal, este dia ainda pode tornar se o mais chuvoso do ano


----------



## António josé Sales (26 Jan 2017 às 14:53)

Por aqui a chuva continua com itensidade


----------



## miguel (26 Jan 2017 às 14:55)

Aqui* 8,0mm* uma miséria dentro dos fiascos de outros eventos...


----------



## Firefigther (26 Jan 2017 às 14:57)

Volta a chuva


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Jan 2017 às 15:00)

Por aqui continua a chuva sempre certa... devem dar bons acumulados!


----------



## TiagoLC (26 Jan 2017 às 15:07)

Já atingi os *20,0 mm*. *9,2mm *na última hora. Não estava à espera de tanto, sinceramente. O céu já vai clareando. Vem aí o pós frontal!


----------



## srr (26 Jan 2017 às 15:08)

Por aqui.....Abertas...e Parece que passará tudo por Cima e por Baixo

Rendeu 7mm......MUITO MAU!!! ( ate IPMA, retirou o Alerta Amarela para o Ribatejo)


----------



## remember (26 Jan 2017 às 15:12)

srr disse:


> Por aqui.....Abertas...e Parece que passará tudo por Cima e por Baixo
> 
> Rendeu 7mm......MUITO MAU!!! ( ate IPMA, retirou o Alerta Amarela para o Ribatejo)



Por aqui chove moderado, Lisboa também apenas com alerta amarelo para agitação marítima.


----------



## Toby (26 Jan 2017 às 15:14)

Bom dia,


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Jan 2017 às 15:31)

Chuva forte e certa desde as 15h...


----------



## TiagoLC (26 Jan 2017 às 15:33)

Agora sim parou de chover. *25,4 mm *
Já vejo algumas abertas.


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Jan 2017 às 15:37)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Chuva forte e certa desde as 15h...


Pareceu-me ouvir trovoada ao longe... estarei enganado?


----------



## guisilva5000 (26 Jan 2017 às 15:41)

Por aqui também parou de chover.

Geofísico a representar bem o eco laranja, 12 mm em 1 hora.


----------



## lsalvador (26 Jan 2017 às 15:41)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Pareceu-me ouvir trovoada ao longe... estarei enganado?


http://www.lightningmaps.org/#m=sat...4;x=-6.4951;z=5;b=0.00;n=0;d=7;dl=7;dc=0;i=1;


----------



## Sanxito (26 Jan 2017 às 15:50)

Boa tarde. 
Não sei quais os valores da minha estação porque já ando por Lisboa em trabalho, mas aqui ficam os da estação existente na Escola alemã em Telheiras.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Jan 2017 às 15:50)

Chuva forte continua certa! Tem chovido bastante! 

Sempre a aumentar! Torrencial agora!


----------



## remember (26 Jan 2017 às 15:55)

Choveu e bem agora num espaço de minutos (15), agora abrandou e já começaram a ficar as nuvens menos carregadas!


----------



## António josé Sales (26 Jan 2017 às 15:58)

Por aqui tem chovido bem mas agora  está a abrandar, que venha o pós frontal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## criz0r (26 Jan 2017 às 16:02)

Boa tarde, após esta chuvada monumental por Entrecampos e pelos vistos também na margem sul, a Cova da Piedade já segue com 25,9mm acumulados, já se enquadra bem no quadro previsto pelos modelos.
O Pós-frontal já vem a caminho com o vento a rodar rapidamente para o quadrante NE. 13,6ºC de temperatura.


----------



## miguel (26 Jan 2017 às 16:22)

Chove moderado por vezes forte na ultima hora!!

Acumulados *12,0mm*
Rajada máxima *53km/h*
Temperatura *12,7ºC*


----------



## miguel (26 Jan 2017 às 16:24)

criz0r disse:


> Boa tarde, após esta chuvada monumental por Entrecampos e pelos vistos também na margem sul, a Cova da Piedade já segue com 25,9mm acumulados, já se enquadra bem no quadro previsto pelos modelos.
> O Pós-frontal já vem a caminho com o vento a rodar rapidamente para o quadrante NE. 13,6ºC de temperatura.



 Isso até é o dobro que previa o GFS para hoje


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Jan 2017 às 16:33)

Volta a chuva torrencial!


----------



## miguel (26 Jan 2017 às 16:46)

Já parou a chuva por aqui...

Acumulados* 13,0mm*

A ver logo a noite o pós frontal se dá alegrias


----------



## Rachie (26 Jan 2017 às 16:51)

Panorama para Este a partir do Tejo ondulante :-D


----------



## david 6 (26 Jan 2017 às 17:12)

apanhei molha em Setúbal na ultima hora 

agora já parou de chover, o escuro segue o seu caminho para o interior


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Jan 2017 às 17:13)

Por aqui o dia tem sido bem chuvoso, com aguaceiros fracos a moderados, desde o inicio da manhã.
O acumulada aqui da estação mais próxima é de 17.02 mm.


----------



## criz0r (26 Jan 2017 às 17:13)

miguel disse:


> Isso até é o dobro que previa o GFS para hoje



Sim de facto, esperava um valor há volta dos 20mm e acabou por ser um pouco mais.


----------



## António josé Sales (26 Jan 2017 às 17:13)

Por aqui já parou de chover á 30 minutos  resta-nos esperar pelo pós frontal que deve chegar lá para a noite.


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Jan 2017 às 17:23)

As primeiras células do pós-frontal já estão a entrar no litoral centro...


----------



## Candy (26 Jan 2017 às 17:31)

Esta pequena célula passou de raspão, em Peniche.


----------



## WMeteo (26 Jan 2017 às 18:55)

Boa noite.

Registos de ontem, dia 25 de Janeiro: mínima de *5,9.ºC*, máxima de *15,8.ºC*. 

---

No dia de hoje a mínima fixou-se nos *11,6.ºC*. Máxima de *14,5.ºC*. 

Neste momento sigo com *11,5.ºC*.

O dia de hoje foi nitidamente diferente dos anteriores, no qual a chuva marcou presença, particularmente durante o início da manhã.


----------



## Sanxito (26 Jan 2017 às 19:03)

Boa tarde pessoal. 
Já estou por casa, e verifico que o acumulado é de 25.0 mm tendo rate máximo (69.8 mm/h) sido atingido pelas 8:20. A temperatura igualou agora a mínima do dia com 12.1°c.

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## remember (26 Jan 2017 às 19:17)

Boa tarde, ao que parece a máxima fixou-se nos 12,4ºC, agora sigo com 10,8ºC e pressão atmosférica de 1002 hPa
De tempos em tempos lá aparece um aguaceiro.


----------



## Gilmet (26 Jan 2017 às 19:25)

Boa noite,

A precipitação abrandou com o finalizar da tarde. Ainda assim, foi hoje um dia verdadeiramente invernal, com chuva contínua ao longo de várias horas. Útil para lavar a vista, literalmente, e ainda fazer assentar todas as poeiras que, juntamente com o frio, têm provocado problemas respiratórios a muita gente.

Máxima de *13,5ºC* e actuais 11,3ºC. Não chove. Vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## Zulo (26 Jan 2017 às 19:28)

Ora aqui está o meu registo de hoje,bastante chuva, uma ou outra vez foi mais forte,mas creio que o importante foi a quantidade de horas que choveu,talvez tenha sido importante.
Boa continuação a todos.


----------



## Candy (26 Jan 2017 às 20:18)

Aguaceiro torrencial, neste momento!


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Jan 2017 às 20:20)

Candy disse:


> Aguaceiro torrencial, neste momento!


É o pós-frontal a entrar...


----------



## guisilva5000 (26 Jan 2017 às 20:21)

Pós-frontais começam a desfilar... Preparem-se, vai ser uma longa noite! 

*Acumulados na área*
Porto Salvo: 13 mm
Amadora: 14,5 mm
Amadora IPMA: 20,6 mm
Belas: 25,4 mm


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Jan 2017 às 20:42)

Por aqui já não chove desde o meio da tarde, mas agora a noite segue já com nevoeiro, embora não muito denso ainda.


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Jan 2017 às 20:50)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Por aqui já não chove desde o meio da tarde, mas agora a noite segue já com nevoeiro, embora não muito denso ainda.


Aqui também tenho nevoeiro, mas deve dispersar com o pós-frontal não?


----------



## António josé Sales (26 Jan 2017 às 20:58)

Por aqui acabou de cair um aguaceiro e vêem mais a caminho!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Candy (26 Jan 2017 às 21:02)

luismeteo3 disse:


> É o pós-frontal a entrar...


Yahp!... Vamos ver o que ainda virá  Aquele aguaceiro fez parar alguns carros aqui no centro de Peniche, falta de visibilidade penso.
Arrefeceu bastante.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Jan 2017 às 21:37)

*8,3 mm* de acumulado.
Aviso amarelo de vento para isto...hoje o IPMA até tem desculpa, grande _fail _dos modelos.
Preocupa-me a previsão do GFS a 186 horas, falta muito, mas... vento de 75 km/h para aqui, sim  vento, valores brutais, espero bem que não aconteça, não quero que a serra desapareça...


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Jan 2017 às 21:38)

Já cá chegou o pós-frontal... vem forte!


----------



## TiagoLC (26 Jan 2017 às 21:56)

jonas_87 disse:


> *8,3 mm* de acumulado.


Parece que se inverteram os papéis.
Desta vez foi o interior lisboeta que acumulou mais. Algumas zonas de Lisboa (cidade) ultrapassaram os 30 mm.
-----------------------------------
O acumulado vai nos *25,6 mm*. O pós frontal está a ser fraquinho por aqui. Não choveu mais desde as 16h.


----------



## AndréFrade (26 Jan 2017 às 22:07)

Boa noite,

Choveu o dia praticamente todo com alguma trovoada de manhã (com queda de um raio na zona da Jardia).

Agora está nevoeiro e frio. A noite promete?!


----------



## remember (26 Jan 2017 às 22:45)

Mínima de hoje já foi alcançada, 9,2ºC agora, vinha com uns 9,6ºC da ultima madrugada.
A estação do Forte da Casa voltou a transmitir dados, mas pelo que me parece têm estado a funcionar, apenas não estava a emitir dados para o wunderground.
39,88mm Acumulados


----------



## António josé Sales (26 Jan 2017 às 22:52)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Já cá chegou o pós-frontal... vem forte!


E pareçe que temos novas células quase a entrar pelo litoral centro vêem direitinhas a nós que venha a chuva,viva á instabilidade!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (26 Jan 2017 às 23:06)

Boa noite malta, já há flashes frequentes a Sul de Cascais!


Enviado do meu iPad usando o Tapatalk


----------



## DaniFR (26 Jan 2017 às 23:06)

Boa noite

Por Coimbra ainda choveu qualquer coisa, mas foi muito abaixo do previsto. Os acumulados nas estações da cidade rondam os *4,5mm*.


----------



## windchill (26 Jan 2017 às 23:27)

Nuno Figueiredo disse:


> Boa noite malta, já há flashes frequentes a Sul de Cascais!
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPad usando o Tapatalk


Ela que venha!






Enviado do meu SM-G930F através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Jan 2017 às 23:41)

Bem...Sesimbra está cá com um íman, vai la vai.


----------



## António josé Sales (26 Jan 2017 às 23:47)

E lá está aguaceiro forte neste momento!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MSantos (26 Jan 2017 às 23:52)

Boa noite!

Dia com alguma chuva aqui por Leiria, nada de extraordinário na casa dos 8mm na estações da zona mas já deu para matar saudades. 

Por agora está nevoeiro aqui pelo vale do Lis, não há vento e estão 8ºC.


----------



## vortex (26 Jan 2017 às 23:58)

Boas!Acumulado "generoso":43,5mm. Temperatura actual 9ºC. Hr nos 97%.Temp. min. 8,9ºC e máx. 12,6ºC.


----------



## criz0r (27 Jan 2017 às 00:15)

Boa noite, finalmente algum vento digno de registo com uma rajada máxima até ao momento de 51km/h. 
O acumulado total do dia de ontem ficou pelos 26,4mm, claramente mais do que estava há espera, a ver agora o que nos reserva o pós frontal.
Actuais 11,4ºC, vento moderado de NW, 80% de h.r e 1009 hPa.


----------



## Sanxito (27 Jan 2017 às 00:20)

Boa noite. 
Por cá terminei o dia com 25.2 mm acumulados, tendo o vento atingido os 45 Km/h ainda pela manhã. Foi o dia mais chuvoso para o mês de Janeiro desde 2013, data em que iniciei a recolha de dados. 

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## miguel (27 Jan 2017 às 00:28)

Aqui o dia terminou com *13,0mm* fraco comparado com os arredores...

Agora vai pingando e acumulou *0,2mm* desde as 00h

O vento está fraco a rajada máxima ainda não passou os *29km/h* desde as 00h

Temperatura nos *12,0ºC*


----------



## david 6 (27 Jan 2017 às 00:44)

vai chovendo em geral fraco por vezes moderado


----------



## Sanxito (27 Jan 2017 às 01:30)

Boa noite. 
Hora de ir pra cama.
11.0°c e 90%HR e 0.2 mm acumulados após a meia noite, com a vento a atingir os 29 Km/h

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## TekClub (27 Jan 2017 às 01:37)

Vai agora começar a entrar uma célula bastante comprida de Coimbra a Aveiro com ecos vermelhos já com varias descargas no mar...


----------



## guisilva5000 (27 Jan 2017 às 02:58)

Mais uma rodada de células, chove bem


----------



## TiagoLC (27 Jan 2017 às 07:49)

Boas!
Acabou de cair uma chuvada de granizo! 
O acumulado de hoje vai em* 2,9 mm*.


----------



## Zulo (27 Jan 2017 às 08:20)

Bom dia,durante a noite fortes chuvadas pela Amadora.
Hoje logo para abrir a pestana,novamente chuva muito intensa, o trânsito quase parou na N117..

Farei o acompanhamento no Jamor hoje...Bom dia a todos.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Jan 2017 às 08:27)

Boas,

Acabo de receber isto da minha irmã.
Na parte final da A5, em Birre,Cascais.
Disse-me que o vento ficou bem forte ao passar por aquela zona.
Parece-me apenas cortinas de chuva ou será algo mais?


screenshot on pc



image hoster


----------



## remember (27 Jan 2017 às 08:59)

Bom dia,

Mínima de 7,8ºC, de momento não tenho muito a registar senão alguns aguaceiros esporádicos!
Temperatura Actual 10,7ºC com 86% de humidade e 1005 hPa


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Jan 2017 às 10:04)

Aguaceiro gelido, rendeu 1 mm.
A temperatura caiu para os actuais *8,1ºC*


----------



## criz0r (27 Jan 2017 às 10:13)

Bom dia, durante a noite houve alguma perda de dados do WU com a minha estação o que levou a um registo de 1,03mm apenas no período da manhã.
De momento e já por Entrecampos aproxima-se uma escuridão enorme a NW, a ver se acumula mais qualquer coisa na Cova da Piedade.


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Jan 2017 às 10:23)

Bom dia a todos. Aguaceiros fortes a moderados frequentes durante a noite e manhã.


----------



## Edward (27 Jan 2017 às 10:23)

Bom dia.

Por aqui o acumulado de ontem ficou-se pelos *18,3 mm*.

Hoje de manhã alguns aguaceiros e vento. A temperatura segue nos *12,3ºC *e o acumulado nos *2 mm*.


----------



## Geopower (27 Jan 2017 às 10:38)

Manhã típica de pós frontal com aguaceiros curtos e  moderados e vento com rajadas moderadas de NW. 12,1*C.


----------



## AnDré (27 Jan 2017 às 11:03)

Ontem o acumulado em Caneças (estação do SNIRH) ficou nos *26,7mm*.

Não foi mau.


----------



## remember (27 Jan 2017 às 11:05)

Ta ai um Sol que é uma maravilha  15,6º a esta hora e a pressão continua a subir... típico dia em que a temperatura é influenciada pelos aguaceiros fracos/moderados e o Sol a aparecer de vez em quando.
Finalmente passei a barreira dos 14º dentro de casa


----------



## miguel (27 Jan 2017 às 11:11)

Boas

Mínima de hoje de *9,8ºC*

Acumulados até agora com o pós frontal *3,4mm
*
Este evento até ao momento aqui deixou *16,8mm, *é dentro do previsto pelo modelo mas muito pouco comparado com os acumulados nos arredores... Este mês de Janeiro vai assim com *25,2mm* sem salvação possível. 

Rajada máxima de hoje *43km/h* (08:12)

Agora sol e temperatura nos *11,8ºC *


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Jan 2017 às 11:16)

Por aqui o acumulado do evento é de apenas *13,1 mm* ( *8,4 mm* de ontem +* 4,7 mm* de hoje).
O mês segue nos *60 mm*, graças aos primeiros dias do mês.


----------



## TiagoLC (27 Jan 2017 às 12:04)

Boas!
O dia segue com aguaceiros moderados a fortes, e vento moderado com rajadas assustadoras. O acumulado deste evento até agora, é de* 30,7 mm* (*26,5 mm* de ontem e *4,2 mm* de hoje). Para acabar em grande só desejava alguma trovoada, mas ela prefere passear por outros lados.


----------



## Sanxito (27 Jan 2017 às 12:10)

Bom dia pessoal. 
Após os 25.2 mm de ontem, hoje sigo com uns míseros 2.2 mm. A mínima desceu aos 9.9°c e o vento atingiu os 35 Km/h. 
Por agora 13.1°c é um aguaceiro muito fraco a cair. 

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## miguel (27 Jan 2017 às 12:19)

Aqui nada de vento forte nem moderado!!

*14,2ºC* e os aguaceiros como sempre quando vem de NW não deixam nada por aqui...

*3,4mm* todos de madrugada, até agora de dia apenas uns pingos que deram 0,2mm


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Jan 2017 às 12:28)

Por volta das 12 :05 passou um aguaceiro valente acompanhado por boas rajadas.
A estação de referencia registou rajadas de 64 km/h, mas dado que fico numa zona mais alta e ventosa, e olhando para as árvores abanaram com grande força, acredito nos 75 km/h.


----------



## António josé Sales (27 Jan 2017 às 12:50)

Boa tarde por aqui a madrugada e manhã foram marcados por  aguaceiros bastante intensos.


----------



## Gilmet (27 Jan 2017 às 13:15)

Boa tarde,

Regime de aguaceiros moderados a fortes durante a madrugada e manhã, acompanhados por granizo. Grandes quedas na temperatura aquando da sua passagem. O valor mínimo ficou-se pelos *7,8ºC*.

De momento sigo já com 12,0ºC e vento moderado. O Sol brilha por entre os Cumulus Mediocris.


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Jan 2017 às 13:51)

Por aqui os aguaceiros fortes vão-se sucedendo, mas o vento é fraco ou quase nulo.


----------



## DaniFR (27 Jan 2017 às 14:04)

Precipitação acumulada desde as 0h nas estações de Coimbra:
Moinho de Vento, Antanhol: *14,7mm*
Coimbra (Aeródromo): *12,2mm*
São Martinho do Bispo: *11,4mm*
Quinta da Nora: *10,9mm*
Coimbra, Bencanta: *8,7mm *


----------



## Gilmet (27 Jan 2017 às 14:16)

Aguaceiro forte com granizo neste momento. Temperatura a caír para os *9,6ºC*.


----------



## Candy (27 Jan 2017 às 14:19)

Aguaceiro pesadíssimo.

Edit: Saraivada!!! Granizo


----------



## António josé Sales (27 Jan 2017 às 14:20)

aguaceiro muito forte acaba de cair agora acompanhado de granizo de pequenas dimensões


----------



## TiagoLC (27 Jan 2017 às 14:24)

Chove torrencialmente com granizo à mistura! A temperatura passou dos *15,0ºC* para os *11,8ºC* em 5 minutos!!


----------



## srr (27 Jan 2017 às 14:28)

Por aqui o Mesmo, aguaceiros de 30 em 30 minutos,

Que já renderam 7 mm, tanto como a frente de Ontem.


----------



## miguel (27 Jan 2017 às 14:57)

Aqui aguaceiros que nem dão para molhar a estrada, granizo nem ver e nem vou ver alias aqui granizo cai 1 vez em 1 ano e é preciso sorte...

Temperatura:* 13,0ºC*
Precipitação: *3,4mm*
Rajada máxima:* 48km/h*


----------



## miguel (27 Jan 2017 às 15:02)

Acabou de cair um aguaceiros, mas sem granizo claro lol acumulou mais 0,2mm
12,5ºC
3,6mm


----------



## Zulo (27 Jan 2017 às 15:05)

À cerca de uma hora... Forte chuva que durou uns 5/8 minutos.


----------



## MSantos (27 Jan 2017 às 15:05)

Boa tarde! 

Aqui por Leiria tivemos uma manhã marcada por aguaceiros, sendo que alguns foram fortes. Os aguaceiros foram entremeados com alguns(curtos) períodos de Sol.

Acumulados:
Leiria (Centro): *16.8mm*
Parceiros: *16.3mm*
Parceiros: *14.9mm*
Barosa: *9.9mm*
Telheiro:* 9.6mm*


----------



## Sanxito (27 Jan 2017 às 15:29)

Boa tarde.
Por cá nada de aguaceiros, sigo com os mesmo 2.4 mm acumulados. A temperatura vai subindo à medida que as nuvens vão desaparecendo, sigo com 13.9°c. o vento atingiu os 40 Km/h pelo meio dia. 

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (27 Jan 2017 às 15:35)

Na zona os acumulados rondam os *3 mm*.

Temperatura com constantes oscilações com a passagem de aguaceiros, o gráfico parece uma cordilheira. 

Parece que se aproxima agora uma célula na minha zona, parece que estão a fazer fila


----------



## Zulo (27 Jan 2017 às 15:58)

Infelizmente não tenho ainda pluviometro...Assim como um sensor decente com radiation shield serão os próximos investimentos para podermos ter esses dados, @guisilva5000 , visto que somos de perto.


----------



## guisilva5000 (27 Jan 2017 às 16:13)

Zulo disse:


> Infelizmente não tenho ainda pluviometro...Assim como um sensor decente com radiation shield serão os próximos investimentos para podermos ter esses dados, @guisilva5000 , visto que somos de perto.


Podes sempre acompanhar estações à tua volta, é o que eu faço!


----------



## nelson972 (27 Jan 2017 às 16:45)

Serra de Aire,  aguaceiros, 9,5°







Enviado do meu ASUS_Z017D através de Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Jan 2017 às 16:58)

Grande aguaceiro agora!


----------



## WMeteo (27 Jan 2017 às 17:10)

Boa tarde.

Mínima de *9.ºC*. Máxima de *15.ºC*.

Actualmente sigo com *12,7.ºC*.

O dia amanheceu com aguaceiros, registando-se também um trovão, cerca das 8h. Durante o dia e até ao momento, de acordo com informação obtida, houve alguns aguaceiros esporádicos.

Por agora sigo com sol e vento fraco.

---

Na viagem realizada entre Torres Vedras e Lisboa, pela auto-estrada, destaque para o forte aguaceiro registado a meio da manhã, na zona próxima da Venda do Pinheiro.


----------



## Geopower (27 Jan 2017 às 17:22)

Tarde de céu muito nublado, com alguns aguaceiros curtos e moderados. 12,9*C. Vento fraco de NW. Vista para sul:


----------



## TiagoLC (27 Jan 2017 às 18:01)

Bom, por aqui o evento já está a dar as últimas. O acumulado de hoje vai nos *5,8 mm*.


----------



## António josé Sales (27 Jan 2017 às 18:22)

Por aqui o dia de hoje foi marcado por vento forte e aguaceiros bastante fortes sendo que alguns foram muito curtos.


----------



## criz0r (27 Jan 2017 às 18:31)

Boa tarde, aqui por Entrecampos o dia também foi de aguaceiros moderados e vento por vezes forte. 
Pós-frontal mediano, estava à espera de uma ou outra trovoada dispersa mas já não se fazem pós-frontais como antigamente


----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Jan 2017 às 18:33)

Por aqui o dia de hoje foi marcado por períodos pontuais de aguaceiros moderados, acompanhados de vento também moderado.
Esta chuva pouco tem contribuído para o aumento do caudais das valas e dos ribeiros, que apenas levam uns 2 a 3 palmos de água, isto num ribeiro, que traz água de mais de 7 km de distancia.
Esta chuva para já é apenas uma boa ajuda para deixar o solo bem húmido.
O acumulado de hoje segue com 8.13 mm, ou seja menos de metade em relação ao dia de ontem.
O GFS voltou a cortar muita precipitação para o início da próxima semana.


----------



## WMeteo (27 Jan 2017 às 18:41)

Registo de um aguaceiro fraco, que durou apenas uns instantes.

A temperatura segue nos *11,2.ºC*.


----------



## Rachie (27 Jan 2017 às 20:52)

Por Benfica foi um dia de aguaceiros por vezes fortes e tocados a vento. Não dei por cair granizo mas tava no escritório e o dia não permitiu dedicar tempo à meteorologia. 

Por Cacilhas regista-se agora a mínima do dia: 9.0°

Enviado do meu T1101L1B1C através de Tapatalk


----------



## windchill (27 Jan 2017 às 21:04)

Boa noite!
Hoje a manhã começou com um bom aguaceiro aqui pela margem sul.... aproveitei e fiz um pequeno time-lapse!  


Enviado do meu GT-I9301I através de Tapatalk


----------



## criz0r (27 Jan 2017 às 21:07)

Boa noite, este evento rendeu por aqui 28,2mm. Rajada máxima há meia noite do dia de hoje, fixada nos 51,5km/h máximo até agora da Estação.
Por agora tudo calmo com 11,4ºC, vento fraco de Noroeste e 72% de h.r.


----------



## TiagoLC (27 Jan 2017 às 21:19)

Boa noite!
Não estava à espera que o evento fosse tão generoso. No total a estação acumulou *32,3 mm*. Janeiro segue com *45,0 mm*. Só faltou a trovoada.


----------



## Sanxito (27 Jan 2017 às 21:32)

Boa noite pessoal.
Por cá sigo com 3.0 mm acumulados e com 11.7°c e 78%HR. 
Os aguaceiros passaram quase sempre ao lado, só apanhei um bem forte durante o treino pelas 17:20 na zona da Verdizela. 
No total o evento rendeu 28.2 mm. O vento hoje atingiu os 43 km/h. 

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## miguel (27 Jan 2017 às 23:33)

Evento terminado e mais um fiasco aqui ahahah

Total acumulado este evento *17,0mm  
*Ontem* 13,4mm* e hoje* 3,6mm*
Este mês vai com* 25,4mm
*
Venha de lá mais uma frente terça e outra quarta


----------



## DaniFR (27 Jan 2017 às 23:34)

Temperatura actual e mínima: *4,9ºC*

Máxima: *11,8ºC*


----------



## StormRic (28 Jan 2017 às 00:50)

Boa noite

Para ilustrar a cores o dia cinzento e chuvoso de quinta-feira, 26, deixo aqui uma série de fotos tiradas na zona ribeirinha da Póvoa de Santa Iria, entre as 17:32 e as 18:00, de noroeste a sudoeste, mostrando o bordo pós-frontal da frente fria que afectou todo o território:

17:32 (*)






17:32 (*)





17:34 (*)





17:38 (*)





17:40





17:40





17:41 (*)





17:42 (*)





17:49





17:52





17:55





18:00





(*) fotos realizadas por Cristina Bastos


----------



## Sanxito (28 Jan 2017 às 01:11)

Boa noite pessoal.
Sigo com 11.2ºc , 82%HR e vento nulo.
Curioso que este evento deixou precisamente a mesma precipitação (28.2 mm) aqui que deixou ao Criz0r, estamos relativamente próximos.


----------



## david 6 (28 Jan 2017 às 02:56)

aguaceiro fraco na Fajarda agora com *4.9ºC*


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Jan 2017 às 08:28)

Bom dia a todos! Acordei com chuva miudinha mas muito persistente. Os beirais correm bem e está tudo encharcado e cheio de poças de água.


----------



## Sanxito (28 Jan 2017 às 09:36)

Bom dia.
Por cá a mínima foi de 10.7°c às 7:46.
Agora sigo com 13.9°c e 83%HR, o vento é nulo nos últimos 10 minutos. 

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## António josé Sales (28 Jan 2017 às 10:04)

Bom dia por aqui aguaceiros fracos a moderados persistentes esta a chover mais do que eu pensava.


----------



## miguel (28 Jan 2017 às 11:46)

Aqui sol e mais sol para secar a pouca chuva que aqui caiu nos ultimos 2 dias...
Mínima de *5,8ºC*

Agora estão *13,7ºC*


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Jan 2017 às 12:41)

Por aqui o dia começou e ainda persiste com a chuva miudinha(molha-todos), a humidade está por todo o lado.
O acumulado vai em 1.02 mm.
Já registo aqui na minha localidade um despiste que ocorreu agora ás 11:46.


----------



## Sanxito (28 Jan 2017 às 12:42)

Bem, todos tiveram mínimas bem baixas quando comparadas com a minha que nem dos 10°c baixou. Eheh
Agora sigo com 15.9°c e 72%HR. 

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Jan 2017 às 13:10)

Por aqui a chuva continua e já não é tão miudinha. Tem chovido bem!


----------



## WMeteo (28 Jan 2017 às 13:56)

Boa tarde.

Mínima de *9,3.ºC*. Neste momento sigo com *13,8.ºC*. 

Céu cinzento e durante alguns momentos, choveu de forma fraca. 

Vento fraco e existência de algum nevoeiro.


----------



## miguel (28 Jan 2017 às 14:44)

Sigo com 15,7ºC dia bem ameno o vento é fraco


----------



## Zulo (28 Jan 2017 às 14:53)

No Carregado começa a chuva, um chuvisco fraco que acompanhado pelo vento se torna desconfortável. 
15° de temperatura  67% de humidade.


----------



## WMeteo (28 Jan 2017 às 15:06)

Após um pequeno interregno associado à chuva, esta volta novamente a marcar presença de forma fraca. Vento praticamente nulo neste momento. 

Destaque para o nevoeiro, que vai surgindo a encobrir algumas partes das serras nas proximidades. 

Temperatura nos *13,2.ºC*.


----------



## Sanxito (28 Jan 2017 às 15:14)

Boas.
Máxima até ao momento de 16.2ºc pelas 11:55.
Agora sigo com 13.9ºc e 85%HR, o vento sopra do quadrante Sul com 6.3 Km/h.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (28 Jan 2017 às 15:21)

Oeiras com céu completamente tapado e morrinha. 

Enviado do meu SM-G357FZ através de Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (28 Jan 2017 às 15:58)

Eu a pensar que hoje não ia chover e está um autêntico dia para ficar em casa 

Chuva fraca persistente


----------



## Sanxito (28 Jan 2017 às 16:12)

A temperatura vai descendo e vai chovendo. Sigo ainda sem precipitação registada no pluviómetro.
12.8°c e 94%HR o vento diminuiu de intensidade, agora com 3.7 Km/h S.

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (28 Jan 2017 às 16:56)

aqui está a querer chuviscar, mas não passa do "querer" porque vai caindo uns pingos finos que nem o chão molha mas não chega a chuviscar como deve de ser


----------



## miguel (28 Jan 2017 às 17:14)

Chuvisca mas assim nem no fim do ano acumulava lol

Estão 14,6℃


----------



## Gilmet (28 Jan 2017 às 17:47)

Boa tarde,

Ontem, máxima de *13,5ºC*.

Hoje, mínima de *7,2ºC*. Manhã e início de tarde marcados por períodos de chuva moderada. Máxima de *14,4ºC*.
De momento não chove, mas o céu continua encoberto. Sigo com 12,2ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## david 6 (28 Jan 2017 às 17:57)

já chuvisca, já está tudo molhado


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Jan 2017 às 18:32)

O chuvisco/chuva fraca rendeu *1,7 mm*.


----------



## Sanxito (28 Jan 2017 às 18:38)

O chuvisco por cá rendeu 0.2 mm e quando muito irá aos 0.4 mm 
Temperatura nos 13.0°c .
Dia enfadonho. 

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## miguel (28 Jan 2017 às 19:32)

O chuvisco nem o chão molhou aqui..

Estão 13,2ºC com vento nulo


----------



## Toby (28 Jan 2017 às 19:40)

Boa noite,

Agora 11.6° 94% HUM 15 AQI 
Chuva hoje: 3.2mm

É instrutivo de comparar a poluição com a chuva/temperatura. 
http://www.infoclimat.fr/observations-meteo/temps-reel/alcobaca/000EX.html#highlight=18
https://thingspeak.com/channels/182605

Bom domingo


----------



## remember (28 Jan 2017 às 21:35)

Boa noite,

A noite segue abafada depois da precipitação da tarde... Sigo com 10.9°C, a do Forte da Casa está de volta outra vez e marca 12,5°C. Esta noite está mais quente que a de ontem.


----------



## TiagoLC (28 Jan 2017 às 23:35)

Boas!
Por aqui, o acumulado de hoje é de* 1,5 mm*. Esta humidade é terrível! 
*13,5°C*


----------



## DaniFR (28 Jan 2017 às 23:51)

Boa noite 

Sigo com *11,1ºC*, a subir, e chuviscos.

Máxima: *15,2ºC*
Mínima: *4,7ºC*


----------



## Sanxito (29 Jan 2017 às 00:11)

Boa noite. 
Por cá a temperatura vai subindo e está nos 13.6°c com 94%HR. O acumulado ficou pelos 0.6 mm. 

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## Morenito (29 Jan 2017 às 00:55)

boas neste momento sigo com noite amena aqui perto do caçem 13.1 dia foi de chuca fraca de manha algumas aberta de tarde chuveo tipo murrinha e nevoeiro particularmente ao fim do dia


----------



## miguel (29 Jan 2017 às 01:40)

Tem estado a chover bem, por esta não estava a espera!

Acumulados desde as 00h *1,6mm* 

Temperatura amena de* 13,7℃*


----------



## miguel (29 Jan 2017 às 01:46)

*2,2mm* boa surpresa esta!


----------



## Sanxito (29 Jan 2017 às 07:47)

Bom dia.
Por cá nada de precipitação acumulada.
Sigo com 13.8°c e 94%HR.
O vento sopra de sul

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## Toby (29 Jan 2017 às 09:49)

Domingo belga hoje pffffffff


----------



## WMeteo (29 Jan 2017 às 10:46)

Bom dia.

Mínima de *13,5.ºC*. Neste momento sigo com *15,4.ºC*. 

O céu encontra-se cinzento e o vento sopra de forma fraca.


----------



## Pedro1993 (29 Jan 2017 às 11:31)

O dia por aqui acordou cinzento, fazendo parecer que pode vir chuva a qualquer momento.


----------



## miguel (29 Jan 2017 às 11:40)

Boas

Surpresa ao inicio da madrugada com os* 2,2mm* acumulados em que choveu até forte por breves minutos...

Mínima de *10,3ºC*

Agora céu limpo, vento fraco e tempo bem ameno *16,3ºC*


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Jan 2017 às 12:13)

Boa tarde a todos. Aqui começou a chuva fraca...


----------



## António josé Sales (29 Jan 2017 às 12:17)

Por aqui chuva fraca que pontualmente é moderada.


----------



## Morenito (29 Jan 2017 às 12:23)

bom dia a todos  por aqui ceu nublado a pouco espreitou um pouco o sol mas ja se escondeu temperatura bem amena 16.0 vamos ver se o ceu inda manda chuvinha hoje pessoal sera que temos memo bomba crescer no antlatico? aquela onduluçao juntando a ciclogenese prevista aquele vento enorme e aquela chuva torrencial hum vamos ver mas esta semana promete em termos de eventos mas e algo preocupante pk se nos atingir sera bem forte


----------



## Sanxito (29 Jan 2017 às 12:23)

Boa tarde.
O sol vai espreitando, a temperatura já atingiu os 16.8°c estando agora nos 16.4°c. A humidade segue nos 84% e o vento com média de 10.6 Km/h de SSW. Precipitação nem vê-la. 

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Jan 2017 às 12:41)

Chuva fraca.
Começou agora acumular: *0,3 mm*


----------



## Pedro1993 (29 Jan 2017 às 12:53)

Sigo já com aguaceiros fracos, e com algum arrefecimento, devido ao vento fraco.


----------



## david 6 (29 Jan 2017 às 13:03)

desilusão hoje, nem 1 pingo caiu ainda


----------



## Gilmet (29 Jan 2017 às 13:16)

Boa tarde,

Chuva fraca também por aqui, com uns amenos 14,5ºC, depois de já ter atingido os *16,7ºC*!

Mínima de *12,2ºC*, até ao momento.


----------



## miguel (29 Jan 2017 às 13:22)

Tempo bem abafado fui a rua de casaco morri de calor ahaha

Céu encoberto parece que vai chuviscar mas nada de chuviscos...

Estão 15,6ºC já foi aos 16,8ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Jan 2017 às 13:25)

*0,5 mm.*
Chuva a sério só mesmo na terça-feira.


----------



## Rachie (29 Jan 2017 às 13:35)

Recomeça a morrinha. 
Está quentinho 16.3°.


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Jan 2017 às 13:56)

Por aqui a chuva fraca vai aumentando de intensidade, é contínua e rega bastante.


----------



## DaniFR (29 Jan 2017 às 14:32)

Boa tarde
Manhã de chuviscos e chuva fraca, mas está a acumular bem, 13mm.


----------



## António josé Sales (29 Jan 2017 às 14:47)

Por aqui continua a chuva fraca a aumentar de intensidade, parece que terça já temos chuva em todo o país!!!!!!!


----------



## david 6 (29 Jan 2017 às 15:14)

finalmente uns chuviscos


----------



## Sanxito (29 Jan 2017 às 15:16)

Por cá tudo na mesma, céu nublado, vento Sul e nada de chuvisco, se já caiu nada acumulou.
Amanhã deverá ser mais do mesmo, então espero por terça feira pra acumular algo de jeito, mas não conto com mais de 8 mm.
Temperatura: 14.9ºc
Humidade: 93%
Precipitação: 0.0 mm (Rate Max. 0.0 mm/h)
Vento: 10.8 Km/h SSW (Rajada 26 Km/h SSW)
Pressão: 1024.5 hPa


----------



## WMeteo (29 Jan 2017 às 15:30)

Por aqui sigo desde alguns minutos com chuva fraca e vento fraco.

A temperatura segue nos *15,4.ºC*.


----------



## miguel (29 Jan 2017 às 15:32)

Aqui chuvisca e já acumulou* 0,2mm*  

Acumulados desde as 00h *2,4mm*

Máxima de *16,8ºC*

Agora chuviscos e *14,8ºC* com vento fraco a rajada máxima vai nos *34km/h*


----------



## Pedro1993 (29 Jan 2017 às 15:32)

Por aqui os aguaceiros fracos retomaram á uns 10 minutos, as beiras dos telhados pingam bem.


----------



## miguel (29 Jan 2017 às 16:23)

Aqui a chuva aumentou de intensidade 

Acumulados até agora *4,6mm*, melhor que certas frentes tão faladas e que são autênticos fiascos...

*14,2ºC*


----------



## Pedro1993 (29 Jan 2017 às 18:07)

Enquanto que pela rua a morrinha, ainda persiste, dentro de casa, as paredes escorrem água por todo o lado.
Muita humidade por todo o lado.


----------



## david 6 (29 Jan 2017 às 19:29)

voltaram os chuviscos


----------



## guisilva5000 (29 Jan 2017 às 19:37)

A chuva molha-parvos a aumentar de intensidade. 

1,8 mm


----------



## miguel (29 Jan 2017 às 19:51)

Aqui o acumulado vai com* 5,4mm* nada mau 

*14,1ºC *agora já parou a chuva


----------



## António josé Sales (29 Jan 2017 às 20:07)

Por aqui regressa a chuva fraca a moderada em regime de aguaceiros.


----------



## david 6 (29 Jan 2017 às 20:23)

chuvisca bem agora


----------



## Gongas (29 Jan 2017 às 20:39)

Isto é que foi chover, todo o dia...dia de inverno à moda antiga.


----------



## david 6 (29 Jan 2017 às 20:53)

chuviscos agora estão tão intensos que parece chuva moderada


----------



## StormRic (29 Jan 2017 às 21:13)

Pela Póvoa, Amadora, Carcavelos, etc, só caíram chuviscos intermitentes. O tecto das nuvens tocava os montes na zona de Loures/Caneças. Em certos locais acumulou o suficiente para escorrer e fazer poças. Dia cinzento em geral mas ao amanhecer apareceu algum sol pela Póvoa.


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Jan 2017 às 21:24)

0,6 mm
Bem na actual saída do ECmwf foi cá um carregamento na precipitação, cerca de 32 mm. Na próxima saída vai para metade. Lol


----------



## remember (29 Jan 2017 às 21:40)

Boa noite, sigo com 13,4°C, a estação do Forte da Casa está nos 14,5°C acumulou 3,3mm.
Dia muito cinzento por aqui e abafado.


----------



## DaniFR (29 Jan 2017 às 22:24)

Dia de muita chuva, em geral fraca e persistente. Humidade elevadíssima, está tudo encharcado.
Esta chuva é excelente para os terrenos.

Coimbra, Aeródromo: *18,6mm*
Coimbra, Bencanta: *12,1mm*


----------



## criz0r (29 Jan 2017 às 23:19)

Boa noite, fim de semana sem muita história por aqui, tirando o início da tarde de ontem em que registei uns "fantabulosos" 0,3mm .
De momento sigo à semelhança do resto do dia com céu muito nublado, vento fraco de Oeste, 14,9ºC e 87% de h.r.


----------



## Sanxito (29 Jan 2017 às 23:41)

Boa noite.
Por cá hoje não registei precipitação, apesar de ter caído durante um curto periodo desta tarde.
Agora sigo com 14.6ºc e 91%HR. O vento sopra de SSE 7.6 Km/h.
Que venha a terça feira, até lá mais do mesmo..


----------



## criz0r (30 Jan 2017 às 09:49)

Bom dia, manhã de céu parcialmente nublado e marcada pelo elevado índice de h.r. 
O dia assim irá permanecer pelo menos por hoje. 
Sigo com céu parcialmente nublado em Entrecampos e vento nulo. .


----------



## Sanxito (30 Jan 2017 às 10:28)

Bom dia pessoal. 
Por cá a minha mínima foi de 12.9°c. 
Agora sigo com 15.6°c e 87%HR
O vento sopra de S com média de 11.4 Km/h.

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## miguel (30 Jan 2017 às 10:45)

Bom Dia!!

Mínima de *11,6ºC*

Acumulados *0,2mm*

Agora céu encoberto, vento fraco max:*14km/h*, temperatura de *11,7ºC* quase igual a mínima.


----------



## miguel (30 Jan 2017 às 12:32)

A temperatura deu um bom salto, está agora nos *15,3ºC* com o vento a soprar fraco, a rajada máxima vai em* 23km/h

*O céu está muito nublado, mas hoje ainda nada de chuviscos...


----------



## Tufao André (30 Jan 2017 às 12:55)

Boas malta!
Nada de muito relevante a assinalar, mais do mesmo. Céu cinzento, humidade elevadíssima e por vezes chuva fraca.
O mais relevante ocorreu na 5ª e 6ª com a passagem da frente fria e respectivo pós-frontal. *15 mm* registados na 5ªf mais *3,5 mm *nos aguaceiros de 6ªf (cheguei a presenciar granizo nos mais intensos eheh).
Fim de semana apenas com chuva fraca, por vezes mais intensa, com vento moderado de S. Os acumulados não passaram de 1-2 mm e temperaturas bastante amenas.

*14,6ºC actuais*


----------



## remember (30 Jan 2017 às 14:33)

Boa tarde,

Noite passada abafada, assim como o dia de hoje, alguma chuva fraca muito esporádica e céu muito nublado.
Sigo com 15,4ºC, a estação do Forte da Casa segue com 15,8ºC a pressão voltou a descer nas últimas horas, voltando a reaparecer o sinal de chuva e trovoada.


----------



## MSantos (30 Jan 2017 às 14:34)

Morenito disse:


> boas neste momento sigo com noite amena aqui perto do caçem 13.1 dia foi de chuca fraca de manha algumas aberta de tarde chuveo tipo murrinha e nevoeiro particularmente ao fim do dia



*B*oas*,* neste momento sigo com noite amena*,* aqui perto do *C*a*c*em 13.1*ºC. O* dia foi de chu*v*a fraca de manh*ã e* algumas aberta*s.* *D*e tarde chove*u* tipo m*o*rrinha e nevoeiro particularmente ao fim do dia*.*

Pedia-te para teres mais atenção aos erros ortográficos, pontuação, acentuação etc. Assim fica complicado de perceber o que queres dizer.


----------



## Sanxito (30 Jan 2017 às 14:43)

Boa tarde pessoal.
Por cá sigo com o vento a aumentar de intensidade, a média actual é de 21.6 Km/h de SSW, a temperatura é de 15.7°c e a humidade está nos 79%.
O sol vai espreitando alternadamente e nada de precipitação. 

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## Morenito (30 Jan 2017 às 16:26)

MSantos disse:


> *B*oas*,* neste momento sigo com noite amena aqui perto do *C*a*c*em 13.1*ºC. O* dia foi de chu*v*a fraca de manh*ã e* algumas aberta*s.* *D*e tarde chove*u* tipo m*o*rrinha e nevoeiro particularmente ao fim do dia*.*
> 
> Pedia-te para teres mais atenção aos erros ortográficos, pontuação, acentuação etc. Assim fica complicado de perceber o que queres dizer.


boas ya mas cada um escreve como escreve n sou obrigado escrever como suas exçelencias o querem voces n sao ninguem pa me corrigir  e sinceramente ja me chateia pessoas aqui armadas mais espertas que os outros . n curto pessoas com mania  e a corrigirme constantemente espero seija primeira e ultima vez   eu sinceramente n tou pa isto levar com estas merdas.  feicho ja aqui a conta n foi pa isso que criei aqui conta pa tar levar com parvoiçes.  querem querem n querem problema o vosso gostao gostao n gostao ale teiem bom remedio agora n me chateiem a cabeça  deixeime em paz escrevo como me apetecer n sou obrigado  a nada   encerrou assunto aqui sff n rep a mais nada deste genero ja chega agora digao que quiserem nei ai po pensao deixao pensar. vou continuar falar escrever intrevir como quiser e bem me apetecer . saudadaçoes .


----------



## Morenito (30 Jan 2017 às 16:28)

pensava isto era malta na boa  respeitava como cada pessoa e mas pelos vistos enganeime  n tou pa isso fui . adeus  vou encerrar a conta n tou pa continuar levar com merdas de pessoas em vez comentar tempo n teiem mais nada que fazer poem se a juklgar criticar os outros isso pa mim e nojento mt mau gosto baixo nivel falta de respeito n admito a ninguem saudaçoes fui


----------



## PedroAfonso (30 Jan 2017 às 16:39)

Morenito disse:


> istos enganeime n tou pa isso fui . adeus vou encerrar a conta n tou pa continuar levar com merdas de pessoas em vez comentar tempo n teiem mais nada que fazer poem se a juklgar criticar os outros isso pa mim e nojento mt mau gosto baixo nivel falta de respeito n admito a ninguem saudaçoes fui



Vai pela sombra.


----------



## Davidmpb (30 Jan 2017 às 17:13)

Morenito disse:


> boas ya mas cada um escreve como escreve n sou obrigado escrever como suas exçelencias o querem voces n sao ninguem pa me corrigir  e sinceramente ja me chateia pessoas aqui armadas mais espertas que os outros . n curto pessoas com mania  e a corrigirme constantemente espero seija primeira e ultima vez   eu sinceramente n tou pa isto levar com estas merdas.  feicho ja aqui a conta n foi pa isso que criei aqui conta pa tar levar com parvoiçes.  querem querem n querem problema o vosso gostao gostao n gostao ale teiem bom remedio agora n me chateiem a cabeça  deixeime em paz escrevo como me apetecer n sou obrigado  a nada   encerrou assunto aqui sff n rep a mais nada deste genero ja chega agora digao que quiserem nei ai po pensao deixao pensar. vou continuar falar escrever intrevir como quiser e bem me apetecer . saudadaçoes .


Olha, ontem já era tarde.


----------



## jonas (30 Jan 2017 às 17:14)

Eu acho que se as pessoas chamam a atenção e porque se preocupam com com outros....e não apenas por "o prazer de criticar".
O senhor tem alguma razão no que diz, no entanto acho que a perdeu ao reagir assim...


----------



## Davidmpb (30 Jan 2017 às 17:16)

Morenito disse:


> boas ya mas cada um escreve como escreve n sou obrigado escrever como suas exçelencias o querem voces n sao ninguem pa me corrigir  e sinceramente ja me chateia pessoas aqui armadas mais espertas que os outros . n curto pessoas com mania  e a corrigirme constantemente espero seija primeira e ultima vez   eu sinceramente n tou pa isto levar com estas merdas.  feicho ja aqui a conta n foi pa isso que criei aqui conta pa tar levar com parvoiçes.  querem querem n querem problema o vosso gostao gostao n gostao ale teiem bom remedio agora n me chateiem a cabeça  deixeime em paz escrevo como me apetecer n sou obrigado  a nada   encerrou assunto aqui sff n rep a mais nada deste genero ja chega agora digao que quiserem nei ai po pensao deixao pensar. vou continuar falar escrever intrevir como quiser e bem me apetecer . saudadaçoes .


Imagina lá que todos escreviam como tu, ninguém aqui foi mal educado contigo, mas tu estás a ofender tudo e todos. 
Adeus que já vais tarde.


----------



## Sanxito (30 Jan 2017 às 17:17)

jonas disse:


> Eu acho que se as pessoas chamam a atenção e porque se preocupam com com outros....e não apenas por "o prazer de criticar".
> O senhor tem alguma razão no que diz, no entanto acho que a perdeu ao reagir assim...


Há formas melhores para o fazer, mas sim, não reagiu da melhor maneira. Noutro tópico foi até gozado. Haja bom senso.

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## james (30 Jan 2017 às 17:22)

Respeitar a língua portuguesa também não faz mal a ninguém.


----------



## guisilva5000 (30 Jan 2017 às 17:26)

Morenito disse:


> boas ya mas cada um escreve como escreve n sou obrigado escrever como suas exçelencias o querem voces n sao ninguem pa me corrigir  e sinceramente ja me chateia pessoas aqui armadas mais espertas que os outros . n curto pessoas com mania  e a corrigirme constantemente espero seija primeira e ultima vez   eu sinceramente n tou pa isto levar com estas merdas.  feicho ja aqui a conta n foi pa isso que criei aqui conta pa tar levar com parvoiçes.  querem querem n querem problema o vosso gostao gostao n gostao ale teiem bom remedio agora n me chateiem a cabeça  deixeime em paz escrevo como me apetecer n sou obrigado  a nada   encerrou assunto aqui sff n rep a mais nada deste genero ja chega agora digao que quiserem nei ai po pensao deixao pensar. vou continuar falar escrever intrevir como quiser e bem me apetecer . saudadaçoes .



Na vida muita gente vai-te corrigir e dizer que estás a fazer isto ou aquilo mal. Acho que devemos aprender com os nossos erros e aceitar as criticas construtivas. Que eu saiba, ninguém te insultou.
Quando comecei no meteopt também tive alguns deslizes e fiz alguns erros, mas consegui superar isso.

Pelo teu vocabulário, penso que ainda sejas novo e provavelmente ainda tens muito para aprender, mas esse tipo de atitudes não te leva a lado nenhum, tanto aqui como na vida real.


----------



## MSantos (30 Jan 2017 às 17:32)

Morenito disse:


> *B*oas*,* ya mas cada um escreve como escreve*,* n*ão* sou obrigado escrever como suas ex*c*el*ê*ncias o querem*,* voc*ê*s n*ão* s*ã*o ningu*é*m pa*ra* me corrigir.  *S*inceramente j*á* me chateia pessoas aqui armadas *em* mais espertas que os outros. *Não* curto pessoas com mania e a corrigir*-*me constantemente espero *seja* primeira e ultima vez*, * eu sinceramente n*ão* *es*tou pa*ra* isto, levar com estas *merdas*.  *Fecho* j*á* aqui a conta n*ão* foi pa*ra *isso que criei aqui conta pa*ra es*tar levar com parvoí*c*es.  *Q*uerem querem*,* n*ão* querem problema o vosso*, *gosta*m* gosta*m* n*ão* gosta*m. * *Tê*m bom rem*é*dio agora n*ão* me chateiem a cabeça*,* deixei*-*me em paz*,* escrevo como me apetecer n*ão *sou obrigado a nada*,* encerro assunto aqui sff n*ão *rep*ondo* a mais nada deste g*é*nero*, *j*á* chega agora diga*m* que quiserem*.* *Estou n*em ai p*ara* o *que* pensa*m* deixa*m* pensar*,* vou continuar falar escrever int*er*vir como quiser e bem me apetecer . saudaç*õ*es* .*





Morenito disse:


> *P*ensava isto era malta na boa*, que* respeitava como cada pessoa *é,* mas pelos vistos enganei*-*me*, *n*ão es*tou pa*ra* isso*, *fui. *A*deus*,* vou encerrar a conta*,* n*ão es*tou pa*ra *continuar levar com *merdas* de pessoas*, que* em vez comentar tempo*, *n*ão* t*ê*m mais nada que fazer*,* p*õ*em*-*se a ju*l*gar *e* criticar os outros*.* *I*sso pa*ra* mim* é* nojento*,* m*ui*t*o* mau gosto*,* baixo n*í*vel* e* falta de respeito *que* n*ão* admito a ningu*é*m saudaç*õ*es fui*. *



Calma rapaz! Tanta raiva acumulada! Não há necessidade!

Ninguém te está a mandar embora, mas da forma como escreves é muito difícil entender, tu deves querer passar a mensagem ou não? De que adianta escrever posts se ninguém os vai perceber?

Erros eu também dou, mais do que gostaria, mas tento ao máximo evitar que eles ocorram. Se usares o corretor ortográfico já ajuda bastante


----------



## Toby (30 Jan 2017 às 17:41)

Boa tarde,

12,5° 90% HUM 35 AQI!?
As partículas à duplicado em 1 dia!
Penso que o vento do sud o responsável, mas seria necessário várias estações sobre o território para uma boa análise.


----------



## WMeteo (30 Jan 2017 às 18:15)

Boa noite.

Mínima de *13,3.ºC*. Máxima de *15.ºC*.

Neste momento sigo com *14.ºC*.

No dia de hoje, destaque para um curto e fraco aguaceiro registado ao início da manhã.


----------



## Pedro1993 (30 Jan 2017 às 18:52)

Por aqui o dia de hoje foi praticamente sempre nublado, apenas se viu o sol por pouco tempo já depois das 16 horas.
Durante o meio da tarde também se começou a formar umas nuvens muito escuras vinda da Serra D'Aire e Candeeiros.


----------



## windchill (30 Jan 2017 às 19:21)

O dia pela margem sul foi nublado com temperaturas amenas, vento fraco e um bonito amanhecer... 


De referir o efeito da orografia da serra da Arrábida nas nuvens que se formam no horizonte


----------



## Sanxito (30 Jan 2017 às 19:21)

Boa tarde a todos. 
Neste momento sigo com 13.4°c e 90%HR. O vento diminuiu de intensidade e sopra de Sul com média de 5.1 Km/h. Não há registo de precipitação durante o dia de hoje. 
A temperatura máxima atingiu os 16.1°c pelas 14:21, sendo a mínima de 12.9°c.

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## António josé Sales (30 Jan 2017 às 19:24)

Por aqui o dia foi caracterizado por céu muito nublado e aguaceiros fracos e pouco frequentes.


----------



## remember (30 Jan 2017 às 19:30)

Boas, sigo com 13,3ºC, a estação mais próxima marca 14,3ºC.
A Pressão atmosférica continua a descer, agora 1014 hPa com o mesmo símbolo de trovoada.


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Jan 2017 às 23:02)

No radar vê-se chuva a entrar no litoral, de Cascais ás Caldas da Rainha. É mesmo chuva ou é virga ou erro?


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Jan 2017 às 23:17)

Por aqui nem pinga.


----------



## Sanxito (30 Jan 2017 às 23:59)

Boa noite. 
Por cá sigo com a mínima do dia, 12.7°c e 89%HR. O vento sopra de Sul com média de 7.6 Km/h.

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## criz0r (31 Jan 2017 às 01:22)

Boa noite, tudo tranquilo por aqui com um cenário nocturno muito semelhante ao diurno de céu muito nublado e vento fraco.
Situação actual: 13,5ºC actuais, 78% h.r e 1014 hPa.


----------



## efcm (31 Jan 2017 às 03:12)

Pela amadora já chove fraquinho 

Enviado do meu Titans2_DG700 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Rachie (31 Jan 2017 às 05:48)

Por Cacilhas a chuva já bate generosamente na janela


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Jan 2017 às 06:44)

Boas,

Por aqui tem chovido bem, já vou nos 12 mm.


----------



## Sanxito (31 Jan 2017 às 08:08)

Bom dia.
Muito fraco por aqui, sigo com 1.4 mm. A temperatura está nos 11.9°c que é a mínima até ao momento, e a humidade nos 99%. O vento sopra de Se com média de 3.5 Km/h.

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Jan 2017 às 09:31)

15 mm


----------



## criz0r (31 Jan 2017 às 09:48)

Bom dia, cenário completamente diferente de uma margem para a outra, em Almada o acumulado encontra-se nos 4mm mas já vi que os vizinhos Lisboetas somam e seguem, e a verdade é que assim que cheguei a Lisboa apanhei uma pequena molha.
Pela Cova da Piedade o dia segue chuvoso, vento nos 3,0 km/h do quadrante SE, 12,3ºC e 96% de h.r.


----------



## MSantos (31 Jan 2017 às 09:55)

Bom dia.

Manhã de céu encoberto e chuva fraca neste momento em Leiria. A estação meteo do Centro de Leiria acumulou *6.3mm* até ao momento


----------



## srr (31 Jan 2017 às 09:58)

Aqui ZERO, Não se passa Nada,,,,Céu Enconberto.


----------



## luismeteo3 (31 Jan 2017 às 09:59)

Bom dia. Por aqui chuva fraca mas persistente. Está tudo bem molhado e correm os beirais...


----------



## Sanxito (31 Jan 2017 às 10:08)

criz0r disse:


> Bom dia, cenário completamente diferente de uma margem para a outra, em Almada o acumulado encontra-se nos 4mm mas já vi que os vizinhos Lisboetas somam e seguem, e a verdade é que assim que cheguei a Lisboa apanhei uma pequena molha.
> Pela Cova da Piedade o dia segue chuvoso, vento nos 3,0 km/h do quadrante SE, 12,3ºC e 96% de h.r.


Bom dia. 
Por cá sigo com 2.6 mm , 11.8°c e 99%HR. O vento segue com média de 3.7 Km/h de E.
Contava com mais precipitação a esta hora. 

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## WMeteo (31 Jan 2017 às 10:11)

Bom dia.

Mínima de *10,8.ºC*. Neste momento sigo com *11,7.ºC*. 

O dia amanheceu com chuva. Neste momento não chove e o vento mantém-se fraco.


----------



## Edward (31 Jan 2017 às 10:19)

Bom dia.

Manhã aqui marcada pela chuva fraca a moderada e contínua. Já se leva *8,9 mm* de precipitação acumulada (o melhor registo desde quinta-feira passada).

Temperatura actual nos *11,6ºC*.


----------



## criz0r (31 Jan 2017 às 10:44)

Sanxito disse:


> Contava com mais precipitação a esta hora.



Boas vizinho, sim de facto está muito aquém do que esperava, pelo menos para esta hora. Chegar a Fevereiro sem ter atingido sequer os 50mm é decepcionante mas enfim, veremos o que nos reserva o próximo mês.
5,1mm até ao momento.


----------



## luismeteo3 (31 Jan 2017 às 11:01)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Bom dia. Por aqui chuva fraca mas persistente. Está tudo bem molhado e correm os beirais...


Aumenta a precipitação para chuva moderada e constante...


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Jan 2017 às 11:17)

Em Alcabideche acumula bem, cerca 19,3 mm. O mês segue nos 81 mm.
Os 40 mm do início do ano foram fundamentais.


----------



## AMFC (31 Jan 2017 às 11:29)

Por aqui chuva muito fraca de momento. Pelo radar tudo indica que vai aumentar de intensidade e com o descolamento lento poderá dar bons acumulados.


----------



## WMeteo (31 Jan 2017 às 11:59)

Edward disse:


> Bom dia.
> 
> Manhã aqui marcada pela chuva fraca a moderada e contínua. Já se leva *8,9 mm* de precipitação acumulada (o melhor registo desde quinta-feira passada).
> 
> Temperatura actual nos *11,6ºC*.



Olá Edward.

Esse valor de precipitação apresentado é de que estação do concelho?
---
Começou novamente a chover de forma fraca, mas contínua. O vento vai soprando fraco.

Temperatura segue nos *13,1.ºC*.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (31 Jan 2017 às 12:04)

Em Cascais não para de chover há largas horas!


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Jan 2017 às 12:30)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Em Cascais não para de chover há largas horas!


Verdade, bela rega!
Alcabideche segue nos 23 mm.


----------



## Edward (31 Jan 2017 às 12:49)

meteoW disse:


> Olá Edward.
> 
> Esse valor de precipitação apresentado é de que estação do concelho?
> ---
> ...



Olá meteoW!

A estação é esta, localizada no centro da cidade:

https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ILISBOAT9#history


----------



## Tufao André (31 Jan 2017 às 12:58)

Boas!
A parte mais activa da frente acaba de chegar aqui! Chove com bastante intensidade e a escuridão para sul é impressionante!!! Começa a clarear ao mesmo tempo para oeste...
Desde as 3h que não para de chover, sempre fraco a moderado e com curtas pausas! Grande rega hoje


----------



## Sanxito (31 Jan 2017 às 13:10)

Boa tarde.
Por cá chove muito fraco há algumas horas, o rate máximo foi de 2.4 mm/h pelas 6:00. 
Sigo com 13.2°c e 97%HR. O acumulado é de 4.2 mm e o vento fraco de ESE com média de 2.7 Km/h

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (31 Jan 2017 às 13:24)

por aqui já choveu algo mas pouco ainda, espero pelo melhor durante a tarde


----------



## António josé Sales (31 Jan 2017 às 13:27)

Por aqui tem chovido fraco a moderado mas á tarde e pelo radar deve chover com mais intensidade


----------



## TiagoLC (31 Jan 2017 às 13:32)

É impressionante o que chove por aqui. É só água nos passeios.
Já vai nos* 20,4 mm*, sendo que a estação acumulou* 11,5 mm* na última hora. 
Evento a superar as expectativas, novamente.


----------



## fhff (31 Jan 2017 às 13:44)

Por aqui já vou em 23 mm (Colares)


----------



## david 6 (31 Jan 2017 às 13:59)

chegou agora a Setúbal a parte com mais chuva


----------



## António josé Sales (31 Jan 2017 às 13:59)

Por aqui chuva moderada certinha.


----------



## Sanxito (31 Jan 2017 às 14:14)

A chuva aumentou um pouquinho de intensidade na ultima hora e deu um salto para os 7.0 mm acumulados com um rate maximo de 5.4 mm/h, ainda assim muito aquém do que esperava.
A temperatura segue nos 13.3ºc com 97%HR. O vento tem vindo a perder intensidade, e segue quase nulo por agora.


----------



## TiagoLC (31 Jan 2017 às 14:27)

E continua a chover forte! Incrível! 
*25,1 mm*


----------



## bmelo (31 Jan 2017 às 14:42)

na zona da Póvoa de Santa Iria chove há +/- 2horas sempre +/- com a mesma intensidade...


----------



## WMeteo (31 Jan 2017 às 14:45)

Por aqui, a chuva marca presença desde as 12h, de forma fraca, mas contínua.

A temperatura segue nos *13,8.ºC*.


----------



## srr (31 Jan 2017 às 15:06)

Nada a Relatar , Aqui....ZERO :-)


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Jan 2017 às 15:09)

Acumulado diário: *28 mm*
Excelente, mantem-se a chuva fraca, já chove desde as 3 horas da madrugada,pelo menos na minha zona.
Acumulado mensal: *90 mm*


----------



## srr (31 Jan 2017 às 15:10)

jonas_87 disse:


> Acumulado diário: *28 mm*
> Excelente, mantem-se a chuva fraca, já chove desde as 3 horas da madrugada,pelo menos na minha zona.


Está visto que a frente está ai Estacionada :-).


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Jan 2017 às 15:17)

srr disse:


> Está visto que a frente está ai Estacionada :-).



É verdade, tem sido uma sorte nestes ultimos meses por aqui, sempre a chover bem, recuperações interessantes.
Infelizmente não tem chegado a quem mais precisa (interior).


----------



## TiagoLC (31 Jan 2017 às 15:25)

*33,0 mm*. 
Chove moderado.


----------



## guisilva5000 (31 Jan 2017 às 15:38)

Bem eu sabia que a frente ia ser lenta, agora que ia largar assim tanto em Lisboa não. 

*28,2 mm*, facilmente o dia mais chuvoso do ano, e a salvar Janeiro de uma anomalia grande.

Mínima: *11,4ºC*
Máxima: *12,9ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Jan 2017 às 15:55)

A EMA do Cabo Raso, segue nos *28,7 mm*, muito bom mesmo.


----------



## meko60 (31 Jan 2017 às 16:10)

Boa tarde.
Até agora, 17,2mm acumulados e pelo que vejo para SW a rega vai continuar.


----------



## Sanxito (31 Jan 2017 às 16:14)

Boa tarde.
Por cá sigo com 9.6 mm acumulados.
Temperatura de 13.0°c e 98%HR. 

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (31 Jan 2017 às 16:20)

O acumulado estabilizou nos* 34,5 mm*. Bela rega! Os campos agradecem. 
Acumulado mensal: *81,0 mm *


----------



## Geopower (31 Jan 2017 às 16:57)

choveu fraco a moderado desde as 12h(+-). Por agora parou. Céu encoberto. Vento fraco. 13.6ºC.


----------



## criz0r (31 Jan 2017 às 17:20)

Boas, o evento rendeu até agora precisamente 12mm. Houve pelos vistos alguma disparidade entre as Estações aqui da zona, mas ainda assim tenho de colocar uma protecção no pluviómetro para que em episódios de chuva forte as gotas não se "dispersem". Parou de chover por agora mas o céu permanece muito nublado.
De momento pela Cova da Piedade, 14,1ºC, 91% de h.r e vento médio de 3,6km/h.


----------



## WMeteo (31 Jan 2017 às 17:27)

Depois algumas horas a chover de forma fraca, mas sempre contínua, neste momento não chove. O vento mantém-se praticamente nulo.

Temperatura nos *12,8.ºC*. 

Neste momento, é possível vislumbrar a Sudoeste a presença de alguma luminosidade, apesar das nuvens encobrirem em parte o sol. Mas ainda assim, bonito cenário observado para a zona de Ribamar (Mafra).


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (31 Jan 2017 às 17:37)

Sente-se um cheiro muito desagradável no ar em Oeiras... alguém sabe a proveniência? 

Enviado do meu SM-G357FZ através de Tapatalk


----------



## Edward (31 Jan 2017 às 17:37)

A precipitação acumulada ficou-se pelos *11,9 mm* e a avaliar pelas imagens de satélite e radar não parece que venha mais nas próximas horas.

O total do mês encontra-se nos *76 mm *e não deverá sofrer alterações.


----------



## Bastien (31 Jan 2017 às 17:43)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Sente-se um cheiro muito desagradável no ar em Oeiras... alguém sabe a proveniência?
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-G357FZ através de Tapatalk


É da fábrica da Portucel de Setúbal. Sempre que ventos de sul ou sueste, sente-se o cheiro na zona AML.

Enviado do meu GT-I9060 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (31 Jan 2017 às 17:52)

Por aqui a manhã de hoje foi de aguaceiros mais intensos, agora já durante a tarde os aguaceiros são fracos mas constantes.
Sigo com acumulado de 4.06 mm

T.Actual: 12.8ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Jan 2017 às 19:11)

Ulgueira, Sintra: 44,7 mm
Acumulado mensal: 136 mm

Galamares, Sintra: 42 mm
Acumulado mensal : 140 mm
Excelente rega.

Amanhã devo passar naquela zona colada a serra. Ver se faço alguns registos.


----------



## remember (31 Jan 2017 às 19:30)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Por aqui a manhã de hoje foi de aguaceiros mais intensos, agora já durante a tarde os aguaceiros são fracos mas constantes.
> Sigo com 4.06ºC
> 
> T.Actual: 12.8ºC



4.06ºC?

Boa tarde,

Choveu bem de tarde, após a hora do almoço, mas nada comparado com alguns dos acumulados que vejo por ai, que rega 
16,76mm na estação do Forte da Casa, segue com 13,3ºC e 1010 hPa. Eu sigo com 12,4ºC e a mesma pressão atmosférica.


----------



## António josé Sales (31 Jan 2017 às 19:49)

Hoje o dia resumiu-se a alguma chuva  fraca a moderada na madrugada e manhã e durante a tarde caiu chuva moderada até as 15:30h
Ainda assim esperava muito mais deste evento que venha a chuva a sério nos próximos dias.


----------



## António josé Sales (31 Jan 2017 às 20:03)

Por esta não esperava a chuva fraca a moderada regressa.


----------



## Toby (31 Jan 2017 às 20:07)

Boa noite,
Hoje 7.0mm 13.1° (maxi) 43.5 km/h SSE AQI: 37
mim solicito para o sol…   
a chuva não é bom para a saúde…


----------



## lm1960 (31 Jan 2017 às 20:17)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Sente-se um cheiro muito desagradável no ar em Oeiras... alguém sabe a proveniência?
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-G357FZ através de Tapatalk



Boas,

Também dei por um cheiro desagradável ao fim da manhã, não é normal nesta zona.


----------



## Pedro1993 (31 Jan 2017 às 20:19)

remember disse:


> 4.06ºC?
> 
> Boa tarde,
> 
> ...



Foi um pequeno engano, mas já foi corrigido.


----------



## remember (31 Jan 2017 às 20:52)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Foi um pequeno engano, mas já foi corrigido.


Bem me parecia  Está de volta a chuva... A temperatura está a subir  12,7ºC é a máxima de hoje, por agora


----------



## António josé Sales (31 Jan 2017 às 21:02)

Por aqui continua a chuvinha moderada.


----------



## António josé Sales (31 Jan 2017 às 21:17)

Chuva forte neste momento por esta não estava nada á espera!!!


----------



## Geopower (31 Jan 2017 às 21:32)

Chove fraco neste momento. 13,2ºC. Sente-se bastante humidade no ar.


----------



## António josé Sales (31 Jan 2017 às 21:40)




----------



## Sanxito (31 Jan 2017 às 22:21)

Boa noite.
Por cá e como já tinha dito, o acumulado cifrou-se nos 9.6 mm.
Agora sigo com 13.0ºc e 94 %HR.


----------



## DaniFR (31 Jan 2017 às 22:38)

Por aqui 3,3mm acumulados, fruto de alguns períodos de chuva fraca.


----------



## srr (31 Jan 2017 às 22:51)

Por aqui, a Frente teve uma reactivação e começou s primeiras pingas deste evento , soma 1mm.


----------



## TiagoLC (31 Jan 2017 às 23:12)

O acumulado subiu para os actuais *34,8 mm*, depois da passagem de mais um aguaceiro fraco. Belo penico que por aqui vai. 
O céu já apresenta boas abertas.


----------



## luismeteo3 (31 Jan 2017 às 23:23)

António josé Sales disse:


> Chuva forte neste momento por esta não estava nada á espera!!!


Confirmo! Aqui as valetas bordaram fora! As estradas ficaram cheias de folhas e ramos...


----------



## António josé Sales (31 Jan 2017 às 23:45)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Confirmo! Aqui as valetas bordaram fora! As estradas ficaram cheias de folhas e ramos...


Não estava a espera de tanta chuva no dia de hoje, parece que a frente ressuscitou do nada acabou por ser um evento bom, muito melhor do que eu estava á espera,amanhã para o final do dia vamos ter mais uma boa rega e nos dias seguintes também.


----------



## MSantos (31 Jan 2017 às 23:55)

António josé Sales disse:


> Não estava a espera de tanta chuva no dia de hoje, parece que a frente ressuscitou do nada acabou por ser um evento bom, muito melhor do que eu estava á espera,amanhã para o final do dia vamos ter mais uma boa rega e nos dias seguintes também.



Choveu bem aqui também em Leiria ao inicio da noite! 

A precipitação acumulada nas estações aqui na zona variou entre os 14 e os 19mm, nada mau.


----------



## MSantos (31 Jan 2017 às 23:58)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Sente-se um cheiro muito desagradável no ar em Oeiras... alguém sabe a proveniência?
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-G357FZ através de Tapatalk



Se for um cheiro enjoativo, provavelmente vem da fábrica de pasta de papel de Setúbal, por vezes quando o vento está de Sul o cheiro chega à zona de Lisboa, embora seja raro.


----------



## António josé Sales (31 Jan 2017 às 23:59)

MSantos disse:


> Choveu bem aqui também em Leiria ao inicio da noite!
> 
> A precipitação por acumulada nas estações aqui na zona variou entre os 14 e os 19mm, nada mau.


É óptimo eu não dava nada por esta frente afinal enganei-me, por vezes na meteorologia não temos só desilusões também temos boas surpresas.


----------



## criz0r (1 Fev 2017 às 00:00)

Boa noite, acumulado total de 12mm e 42,3mm a fechar o mês, muito muito fraco mas é melhor do que nada. Venha o Fevereiro e que seja bem mais generoso.
Cenário actual: Céu parcialmente nublado, vento médio nos 6km/h de NW, 93% h.r e pressão de 1015 hPa.


----------



## Teya (1 Fev 2017 às 00:07)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Sente-se um cheiro muito desagradável no ar em Oeiras... alguém sabe a proveniência?



Aqui na minha zona tb cheira mal na rua e entra pela canalização em casa, é mesmo mau. Quando está vento de sul, fica este cheiro pestilento no ar, mas aqui penso que seja de alguma Etar ou algo semelhante.


----------



## guisilva5000 (1 Fev 2017 às 00:22)

Bem, o acumulado final ficou nos *28,7 mm.*

A estação IPMA Amadora vai e vem, mas é capaz de ter acumulado mais de 30 mm.
Infelizmente a estação WU da Serra das Brancas deixou de operar, logo num dos dias mais chuvosos.

Agora vou juntar os valores todos e ver como foi este mês.


----------



## homem do mar (2 Fev 2017 às 00:17)

boas alguém sentiu o sismo na zona de leira/Fátima/Porto de Mós ?


----------



## Brites (2 Fev 2017 às 00:19)

homem do mar disse:


> boas alguém sentiu o sismo na zona de leira/Fátima/Porto de Mós ?


Sim 3,7 epicentro porto de mós


----------



## Aristocrata (2 Fev 2017 às 00:28)

Tópico errado! De janeiro...


----------

